# 

## Nadiaart

_"(...) Fortuna toczy się kołem jedynie po to, by wszystkich szczodrze obdzielić. Ten, kto nie przyszedł z pustymi rękami, nie pożałuje, jeśli poczeka na szczęśliwy los odpowiednio długo i we właściwej chwili nie zawaha się postawić wszystkiego na jedną kartę. Tu właśnie - i nigdzie więcej - można dosięgnąć przeznaczenia, własną ręką poprawić jego przekrzywiony ster bez straty czasu i sił na inne, pośrednie i wątpliwej skuteczności działania. Trzeba tylko opłacić grę. Wystarczy jedna moneta, ta szczęśliwa. Kto już wydał swoją monetę ten nie wygra. Lepiej więc nie podnosić wzroku, aby nie dać się skusić na gumę do żucia, fistaszki i piwo.(...)"

                                                      "Sny i kamienie" Magdalena Tulli_

_"(...) Zamierzam, nie ulegając wzruszeniu, wyrecytować głośno strofę poważną i zimną, którą wkrótce usłyszycie. Zwróćcie baczną uwagę na to, co zawiera, (...) Odepchnijcie od siebie niedowiarstwo - zrobicie mi przyjemność (...)"

                                                                     Lautreamont
_

...I niech tak będzie...


*Pisanie czas zacząć…*

 Ponieważ zaczęliśmy budowę i póki co idzie dobrze (tfu,tfu,tfu żeby nie zapeszyć) postanowiłam troszkę podzielić się z wami tym, co robimy i jak robimy.
 Budowa naszego domu zaczęła się w tym roku we wrześniu. Jak na razie budujemy sami - bez żadnych ekip i chcielibyśmy aby tak zostało. Jakoś z wiekiem człowiek staje się skąpy i nie ufny, poza tym przyświeca nam jedna myśl: umiesz liczyć licz na siebie. Sama nie wiem jak długo wytrzymamy ale póki co ketonal lek działa. *KETONAL LEK - SHOWER GEL*.
Budujemy po południami oraz w dni wolne od pracy a wieczorami zmęczeni wracamy do wynajmowanego mieszkania. 

 O nas: nie starzy, nie młodzi z 4 latkiem u boku i nadzieją na drugiego potomka.
Żadne z nas nie jest budowlańcem. Tymczasem to ja podążam za mężem z miareczką, młoteczkiem lub łopatką. Ale wiecie co jak już będziemy stroić nasz domek zapewniam że będzie odwrotnie hihihi.

 Troszkę historii: 
Działkę kupiliśmy 4 lata temu, miesiąc przed urodzinami synka. Od tamtej pory staraliśmy się jakoś zagospodarować teren. Regularnie kosiliśmy łąkę, sami ją ogrodziliśmy i postawiliśmy na niej nieduży domek drewniany - mieliśmy tam spędzić choć jedno lato - wyszła świetna kanciapa budowlana.  :Smile: 
Działka ma 1000m.Nie za dużo nie za mało. Ponieważ jest wąska 20/50 nie lada wyzwaniem było znalezienie gotowego projektu. Wybieraliśmy 3 lata (dramat!!!), w tym czasie nasz potomek podrósł do tego stopnia, że sam się do pracy zabiera  :Smile: . Miał to być dom prosty, tani w budowie i żeby nie kosztował nas zbyt wiele w późniejszej eksploatacji. W końcu stanęło na projekcie Cedryk z pracowni Archeton. Mieliśmy budowę zacząć w zeszłym roku ale szalejące ceny rynkowe troszkę nas wystraszyły. Jeszcze rok wcześniej wybudowali byśmy inny dom a mianowicie Lubczyka 2 z Archonu. 
Lubczyk był moim faworytem ale zraziło nas podejście pracowni. A mianowicie: nie udostępniają żadnych rysunków pomocniczych. Czyli kupujesz kota w worku. Zresztą prosił nas o to nasz architekt i uczulał na tego typu pracownie. 
Ponieważ stanęło na projekcie – faworycie męża, nie obeszło się bez zmian  :wink: .
Na poważnie – zmiany:
- zlikwidowaliśmy wcięcie (czyli dom jest prosty bez tarasu w bryle domu , taras centralny pod balkonem) uzyskaliśmy większy metraż po to by móc powiększyć kuchnię 
- wyrównaliśmy ściany nośne między kuchnią a jadalnią 
- przesunęliśmy okna i niektóre powiększyliśmy 
- zmieniliśmy kotłownię z gazowej na ekogroszek lub piec uniwersalny 
- nie będzie też okna podawczego z kuchni do salonu (mieszkaliśmy w 85m mieszkaniu w samym centrum Łodzi: pokój z kuchnią gdzie oba pomieszczenia miały po 30m i kuchnia z jadalnią oraz holem nie był dobrym pomysłem)
Dzięki zmianom ze 134m2 mamy 142m2!! Niewiele – a mnie cieszy  :Smile: 


Do dzieła!

Tak wyglądała działka...







…tak jak ją „zagospodarowaliśmy” wykopem...





fajnie nie??? nam też się podoba...  :big grin:  

Kolejny etap:

wykonanie zbrojenia ławy fundamentowej





..trochę czasu to trwa dla laików, wiec  warto to zrobić w wolnym czasie po pracy

* DA SIĘ TO ZROBIĆ SAMEMU*

kolejny etap:

wykonanie wykopu pod ławę fundamentową z szalowaniem



inwestorka w akcji   :big grin:  (pisał i zamieścił inwestor)



Kolejny etap:

deskowanie i układanie zbrojenia (wcześniej wykonanego)





...na spodzie mamy naturalnie chudego...*TAK TRZEBA* -  w gruntach glniastych

*do tego momentu informuję : DA SIĘ ZROBIĆ TO SAMEMU!!!!*

kolejny etap:

zalewamy ławę 





...no i zalaliśmy!! ( najpierw ławę, później...  :big grin:   )


WAŻNE!!!!!

DO TEGO MOMENTU BUDOWY --- DA SIĘ ZROBIĆ SAMEMU!!! --- nie potrzeba "fachowców" z bożej łaski a tylko trochę samozaparcia i woli walki z "nierównościami" terenu   :big grin:  

*ZAOSZCZĘDZILIŚMY NA ekipie OK. 2000 ZŁ - mało? dużo? sami oceńcie...ale zapewniamy----- DOPÓKI SIĘ DA, BĘDZIEMY BUDOWALI SAMI, BEZ EKIP, BEZ NACIĄGANIA, BEZ NIEDORÓBEK, BEZ NIETERMINOWOŚCI, BEZ PIWA  
.... SAMI!!!! ( jak to wyjdzie zobaczycie - cdn)*

----------


## Nadiaart

Szczerze mówiąc przed rozpoczęciem budowy  moją codzienną lekturą stały się Wasze dzienniki budowy. Wiele się z nich dowiedzieliśmy i nauczyliśmy. Czuję się w jakiś sposób zobowiązana do przekazania „wiedzy” dalej. Postaram się teraz w sposób prosty(nie jestem budowlańcem) przedstawić w miarę możliwie dokładnie kolejne etapy naszych prac.

*ZBROJENIE*

Stal kupiliśmy w METALEXSIE róg rąbińskiej i szczecińskiej 
-bo blisko naszej działki
-bo chyba najtaniej w Łodzi
-bo z transportem i pomoc przy rozładunku
-bo dają upusty
Suma 1470 zł za 390kg
Zaginarkę ręczną do prętów 6-stek kupiliśmy na Allegro – git sprawa koszt około 250 zł, klucz do wiązania podarowany w prezencie oczywiście ręczna robota  :Smile: 
Jarzemka zaginaliśmy na 25 cm (zgodnie z ustaleniem naszego kierownika budowy) z zamkami na końcach.




Inwestor i zagięte jarzemka.



















wiązanie










Efekt  :big grin:  






Koniec ze zbrojeniem
*Cdn...*

----------


## Nadiaart

Ciąg dalszy nastąpił

*WYKOP*

Zanim ruszyliśmy łopatą zaprosiliśmy na naszą działeczkę koparko - spycharkę. Zdjęła humusik na głębokość 50 cm do piaskowskiego, ile się da. Chcieliśmy więcej do 1m ale troszkę zdziwiony Pan operator spychrki namówił nas na 50 cm. Założenie było takie: im głębiej on wykopie tym mniej my później łopatkami. Więc dołek powstał na 50 cm głęboki, na 15m długi, na 12m szeroki niestety resztę (50cm w głąb) my ::-(: .  Warunki gruntowe nie pozwalały nam kopać głębiej (glina i podchodząca woda). Później o 20 cm podniesiemy grunt. Sprzęt nieco archaiczny(weteran wykopów  :Smile: ) ale stacjonuje kilometr od naszej działki.  













Koszt 80zł godzina, która rozpoczyna się od wyjazdu z "bazy"

cdn...

----------


## Nadiaart

*GEODETA I OBRYS DOMU*

I zawezwaliśmy na działeczkę geodetę. Miał być w poniedziałek - był w niedzielę (dzień wcześniej)  :ohmy:  . Wytyczył obrys domu: powbijał kołeczki i wyznaczył poziom parteru  :big grin:  . Wcześniej zamawialiśmy u niego mapy. Dokładny, rzeczowy, *tani* ale lekko zakręcony  :Lol: 


Koszt 400zł wytyczenie domu,* mapy do celów projektowych 500zł* - jak czytam o kwotach 900 i wyżej to jakoś mi się wierzyć nie chce.

----------


## Nadiaart

*SZALUNKI*

Przyszedł czas żeby tym razem zagospodarować wykop  :smile:  
Pierwsze wbicie łopaty i...... joj



woda  :Evil:   cieszy mnie jedynie to, że nie zaczęliśmy wiosną 2009. Pewnie po zimie (jaka by nie była) mielibyśmy stawik   :big grin:  

Tak więc robota w wodzie. Z drugiej strony glina ma i swoje zalety - nie sypie się, szaluneczki są takie ładne, równiutkie, że ahhhh   :smile: 

Przenieśliśmy na płoteczki obrys domu - sznureczkiem



I dalej deskowanie. Deski od Majkiego - te z historią  :Smile:  wielkie dzięki poz







Łapaliśmy poziom - poziomicą wodną 25zł a już myślałam, że stary niwelator kupi   :Lol: 



Oczywiście najmłodszy z inwestorów miał największą frajdę   :big grin:  



I powoli pojawiał się zarys...





szalunek pod komin



a tu woda stoi po deszczu  :Evil: 





Deski skręciliśmy wkrętami - ciekawe jak ja to teraz kurde wyciągnę?  :ohmy:  



Hahaha inwestor lekko podkopuje  :Lol: 



Dla odmiany teraz inwestorka  :oops:  



Dalej po zaszalowaniu niestety kopanie od deski do deski na 50cm. Tu już pomogła trochę rodzina, bo sami nie przerzucilibyśmy 20m3. Dodatkowo trzy osoby to już ekipa  :big grin:  Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki.

----------


## Nadiaart

Dodatek   :big grin:  

Oto nasz domek
Tak będzie widoczny od zachodu (front domu, z drogi) 


Widok oryginalny, zmiany bedą  - jak wyjdzie hehehe nie wiem  :Lol: 

A teraz Lubczyk 2 dla porównania



Prawda, że ładniejszy hehhhh.... Lubczyku papa  :cry:  

Cedryk kolejne widoki (właściwie teraz stoi równolegle do drogi)



Nie podoba mi się ten portfenetr, zmienię go na lukarnę - oczywiście stary jeszcze nie wie  :Lol: 



Tył domu - dramat (od wschodu) okna klatki schodowej - to mój sen z powiek



I widok na północ - wyjście na przyszły ogród  :smile: 



I rzut parteru w oryginale  :smile: 

*PARTER* 

pokój dzienny	 28,8 m2	 
kuchnia	 	 9,0 m2	 
jadalnia	 	 9,3 m2	 
wc	 	         2,5 m2	 
kotłownia	 	 5,3 m2	 
schowek	 	 4,5 m2	 
hol	 	         7,7 m2	 
sień	                 5,5 m2	 
klatka schodowa  3,2 m2	

razem                 75,8m2

----------


## Nadiaart

Przez ostatnie dni siedzę z synkiem w domu. Niestety zakatarzeni ehh. Ale za to założyłam dziennik i póki co umieszczam w nim nasze retrospekcje. Stary mój oczywiście wyrwał do roboty - murarz jaki czy co?   :big grin:  Gdybym mogła, pewnie dziś byłabym tam razem z nim   :ohmy:  . *Watro*.
Na wieść o tym, że zamierzamy sami postawić dom ludzie pukają się w czoło - ta, dom, sam, wybudujesz? Jeszcze gorzej jest z tymi, którzy mają już domy.  :Confused:  
Dachu sami nie zrobimy, boję się, że z drabiny spadnę   :Lol:  Tyle ile będziemy mogli pociągniemy sami. To na prawdę nie jest takie trudne. Jak większość budujących pracujemy i wychowujemy dziecko. Jest ciężko - nie narzekam bo nagroda za poświęcenie jest coraz bardziej realna i coraz bliższa. Prowadzimy normalne życie. Fakt, że doba powinna mieć 48 godzin, żeby móc to wszystko ogarnąć.
Pewnie, że nie idzie szybko. Teraz nie musimy się spieszyć. Plan nasz zakłada: 1 wersja - w tym roku do stanu zero, lub 2 wersja - stan zero i murujemy dalej, do temperatury -5c.  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

Teraz rzuty domu w kolorkach - wersja oryginalna oczywiście   :Confused: 



Parter



Poddasze

I zmiany o których pisałam wcześniej

- zlikwidowaliśmy wcięcie (czyli dom jest prosty bez tarasu w bryle domu , taras centralny pod balkonem) uzyskaliśmy większy metraż po to by móc powiększyć kuchnię
- wyrównaliśmy ściany nośne między kuchnią a jadalnią
- przesunęliśmy okna i niektóre powiększyliśmy
- zmieniliśmy kotłownię z gazowej na ekogroszek lub piec uniwersalny
- nie będzie też okna podawczego z kuchni do salonu

Tak więc po zmianach mamy salon 48m2 (mieszkanie, które wynajmuje ma właśnie 48m2  :Smile: ). Ściana nośna między kuchnią a salonem zostaje (likwidacja ściany nośnej 900 - 1200zł   :ohmy:  żart jakiś). Wyrównaliśmy ją sobie by potem móc postawić ściankę k-g w salonie i tym sposobem z kuchni 9m2 otrzymamy 12m2 zobaczymy. Założenie jest takie:  maksymalnie przesunąć ją o 1m. To pociągnęło zmiany dalej: przesunięcie okna w salonie no i zlikwidowanie wcięcia w domu. Z grubsza tyle. Reszta kosmetyka - okna. Piętro w zasadzie bez zmian. Łazienki połączymy, a w miejscu okna w holu kiedyś będą drzwi do pokoju nad garażem, który z czasem dobudujemy    :big grin:  
Rozkład pomieszczeń w tym domu i ich funkcjonalność bardzo nam odpowiadają. Pisałam już wcześniej że nie lada wyzwaniem było znalezienie domu na naszą działkę    :Lol:  . Poza tym łatwy w budowie  :Lol: 

*SUMA*

Projekt w archetonie 1800 zł, u przedstawiciela w Łodzi 1500 zł zgadnijcie gdzie kupiliśmy?   :big grin: 
Zmiany robił archeton, architekci miejscowi ceny z kosmosu (sprawdziliśmy trzech). Koszt wszystkich zmian 2700 zł. Adaptacja nie wiem ile jeszcze, spodziewam się 2500 za wszystko (razem z przyłączem wody, szamba i elektryki - każde po 350 zł   :big grin:  )
Po zmianach powierzchnia użytkowa ze 134m2 na 142m2 hihi
Reszta zmian w trakcie budowy hehe może nawet pokuszę się o zmianę architektury?  :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

*WYKOP ŁOPATĄ, ZASYPKA CHUDYM I UKŁADANIE ZBROJENIA*

Tak więc nadeszła chwila na którą wszyscy (czyli ja i mąż, może jeszcze ktoś) z niepokojem wyczekiwaliśmy. Od tygodnia nerwowo co wieczór oglądaliśmy prognozę pogody - pada, nie pada,  :ohmy:  , pada  :Evil:  - a niech tam w środę musimy ławę zalać. Tak wiec sobota przed planowaną środą stała się naszym dniem walki z gliną tudzież jak się później okazało w miejscu przeciwległym do gliny - rudą żelaza    :cry:  . Czyli tak, z jednej strony glina a z drugiej ruda żelaza (chociaż stawiam bardziej na prl - owski sączek   :ohmy:   - melioracja wsi - no no no ciekawe)  :Evil:   :cry:   :Evil:   :cry:   :Evil:   :cry:  nie no świetnie!!! 
I wiecie co wykopaliśmy 20m3  - łopatkami  :cry:  . Było ich trzech, (mąż mój, jego szwagier i mój brat) w każdym z nich inna krew ale jeden przyświecał im cel.... 
I ja do zmiany jakby który zaniemógł.   :cry:  Ale chłopcy dali radę więc ja tylko kawkę, herbatkę lub wodę do pica podawałam  :Lol: 
Oczywiście zaraz po odkopaniu kawałka sypaliśmy chudym betonem i tak po troszeczku aż doszliśmy do końca  :big grin: 









Inwestor zasypuje chudym betonem wykop  :big grin: 



Ułożone zbrojenie











Odchyłka w poziomie (szalunek) na całości wykopu 2-3 mm   :big grin:  









*SUMA*

Chudy 600 zł za 3 m3

----------


## Nadiaart

*ZALEWANIE ŁAWY*

Upragniona środa. Nie pada  :big grin:  . Dzień wcześniej umówiliśmy się na działce z Panem od betonu. Przyjechał, zorientował się gdzie i jak wjechać, powiedział ile wlać. Spytał ilu nas będzie? Mąż odpowiedział że sam   :ohmy:   zapadła cisza. Wie pan ktoś musi jeszcze być w razie czego. I znów brat i szwagier zostali wciągnięci.   :Lol:  

*Teraz UWAGA tego na budowie  nie należy robić!!!*  :ohmy:  



BHP na budowie  :ohmy:   :big grin:   :cool:  

Zalewanie









Poszło szybko - niecałe 2 godziny i gotowe   :smile:  





Efekt  :big grin:  



Pięknie, równiutko jak wylewka pod parkiet  :big grin:   :cool: 

*Suma*

Wlaliśmy beton b20 w cenie b15 - 3900 za ławę + 600 chudy= 4500zł

----------


## Nadiaart

Zapomniałam

Wykop 60cm szeroki 50cm głęboki i na spodzie 10cm chudego no gdzieniegdzie  15cm - bo woda wybijała prawie jak ze źródełka   :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

A teraz pochwalę się czym zaginaliśmy pręty do zbrojenia  :big grin:  

Zaginarka do prętów "6" stek wygląda tak



Zaginarka do prętów "12" stek   :Lol:  oczywiście samoróba   :Lol:  



Instruktaż:   :Wink2:   pomiędzy te kołeczki wkładamy pręt 12. W jeden koniec wsuwamy rurę i z całej siły pchamy aż się wygnie. Ktoś musi stać na desce   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 



Do samego zbrojenia starczyło. Do "12"sek musimy kupić jakąś zaginarę bo strop mam monolityczny (żadna tam teriva - brrr) heh... więc pracy sporo  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

Trochę nie po kolei ale co tam

Zmiany w projekcie wyglądają tak



Nie ma podcienia. Ślubny żałuje - ja nie, mam za to większą kuchnie. Obiecuję ci misiu, że walniemy taki tarasik że hoho jaki tylko będziesz chciał cmok    :big grin: 

Teraz kuchnia ma być taka



Tak mniej więcej, inaczej nie umiem   :oops:

----------


## Nadiaart

Haaa!!!

Pochwalę się, a co?
Na działkę przyszedł nasz kierownik budowy (zwany dalej kierbud). Był przed zalaniem ławy i po.
I wiecie co powiedział... Wiecie co powiedział, a no powiedział...
*Że fachowcy powinni się od nas uczyć!!!* Tak jezuniu!!!  :big grin:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :big grin: 
Pochwalił nas, że ho ho. Je, je, je, jesteśmy debeściaki  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :cool: 
Ponoć odchyłkę w poziomie to się w cm liczy a u nas 2-3 mm 
 :cool:   :cool:   :cool: 
No nie powiem, troszkę się obawiał jak usłyszał, że chcemy sami wybudować dom. Dzielnie znosił nasze telefony z pytaniami a jak? A z czego? A dlaczego? A po co?. Kochany człowiek -  padało pytanie padała odpowiedź - jak krowie na miedzy.   :Lol:  
A wszystko to zasługa mojego ślubnego. To on jest tu dowódcą.  :big grin: 
Wiesz co misiu, szacun wielki  :big grin:  Ja wiedziałam, że ty zdolniacha jesteś i łebski gość, wierzyłam w Ciebie ale teraz to mnie już na 100 przekonałeś.   :big grin:  Teraz już wiem że postawimy te ściany i ten strop też się zrobi. I będę podawać ci te miarkę, wkrętarkę, młotek, śrubek i co tylko zechcesz i już nie będę marudzić, że gdzieś walnąłeś, a ja teraz szukać muszę. 
Powiem Wam, że praca z moim ślubnym troszkę przypomina operację – siostro skalpel – proszę doktorze hihihi   :Lol: 
Tak się cieszę, że normalnie nie wiem co.
Teraz to możemy sobie kolejne plakietki dokleić „Zbrojarz” i pomału „Budowlaniec”(teraz to przesadziłam). Tylko nie wiem gdzie, tak jak u harcerzy na ramieniu, czy może na czole? 
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Tak więc, potrwa jeszcze nasza przygoda.
I gdybym nawet wygrała teraz w totka, to nadal nie było by u nas żadnej ekipy. Bo widzę ile pasji , chęci i woli wkłada ślubny w pracę nad naszym domem - nie mogła bym mu tego zrobić. 
A gdyby już znalazła się owa ekipa to przysięgam, że mieli by wyzwanie - mieć takiego inwestora jak mój ślubny (oj nie daj boże, żeby się gdzieś rąbneli)  :big grin:  
Tak więc skoro różnicy nie widać to po co przepłacać?  :Lol:  
I jeszcze jedno niech sobie paproki nie myślą, że "wykształciuchy" się nie znają i można ich rąbać ile wlezie.   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :cool:   - przesadziłam

----------


## Nadiaart

Mam nadzieję, że ostatnim postem nikogo nie obraziłam. Tylko pyskata czasem jestem   :Wink2:   :Lol: 
Powoli zbliżam się do końca "retrospekcji". Jeszcze tylko jeden post lub dwa. Dalej to co na budowie aktualnie.

----------


## Nadiaart

*Do tych wszystkich, którzy:*

- robią tak jak i my (choć może i nie tylko)
- liczą się ze swoim portfelem
- zależy im na jakości

Zaprawa murarska do bloczków betonowych (nie wiem czy do cegły sprawdzę dla mnie jeden pies) - produkt izolbetu na składach od 9 do 11zł za worek 25kg (w opakowaniu firmowym izolbetu) *w castoramie 5,6zł* za ten sam worek 25kg. Inne opakowanie "ABE". Sprawdziłam dzwoniłam do izolbetu, Pani technolog potwierdziła, iż to ta sama zaprawa tych samych parametrów(zdradziła że są wyższe niż podają na opakowaniu    :smile:  ) tyle tylko, że sieci proszą o inne opakowanie. Czyli "wyprodukowano dla Biedronki"   :Lol:  
Nie wiem czy tym postem amerykę odkryłam , ale jak ktoś nie wiedział to już wie  :Lol:   :oops: 

Zdjęcie worka znajdującego się castoramie

----------


## Nadiaart

...SŁOWO OD INWESTORA...zwanego zbrojarzem i murarzem   :big grin:  

... do tego momentu wszelkie prace WYKONALIŚMY SAMI!!! DA SIĘ TO ZROBIĆ - uwierzcie!!  

ale:


zdobyte sprawności "harcerskie"
- zbrojarz
- murarz
- geodeta

... trochę o cyferkach ( dla chcących budować samemu ):
- bloaczek waży ok. 25 kg
( dzienna dawka do przeniesienia "po robocie" czyli od 17,00 -   500kg)
( dzienna dawka do przeniesienia "w weekend" - 6250 kg) - bez zaprawy!

...kto ma tyle siły co sami inwestorzy?  :ohmy:

----------


## Nadiaart

... SŁOWO OD INWESTORA.. zwanego   :big grin:  

..cdn o cyferkach:

wydatki:

koszt bloczka- 2,60 z transpotrem 
koszt zaprawy- 5,60 z transportem " własnym" castorama   :big grin:  POLECAM!!!
koszt pomocy - bezcenny.... szacun dla szwagra  :big grin:  

tygodniowo przy samodzielnym "dzierganiu" trza mieć ok. 1000 zł na materiały.

..ale nie trza płacić paprokom za krzywe ściany!!

..a propos krzywizn:
( murujemy sami po raz pierwszy w życiu)
- odchyłka w pionie ściany - 0 stopni
- odchyłka w poziomie całego domu ( ściana fundamentowa) - 5 mm
- odchyłka w przekątnych narożników - 5 mm
- odchyłka od normy inwestora -   :big grin:  


tyle łode mnie.... reszta ślubna wam napisze   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

No dobra...

Inwestor się pochwalił ile to on siły ma, zapomniał tylko dodać kto go później ketonalem smaruje    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  . Ano coś za coś   :Lol:  

*ŚCIANA FUNDAMENTOWA
*
Ślubny wynalazł bloczki fundamentowe gdzieś w Białej lub pod Białą  :Roll:  (bliżej nie podam). Koszt 3 zł za bloczek plus 0,50gr za transport jednego bloczka. G...wno takie, że jej. Wymiarów nie trzyma i kilka się pokruszyło   :Evil:  . Także omijajcie Białą   :Lol: 

Zrewanżował się znalazł bloczki za 2,6 zł z transportem. Punktualni, aż za bardzo (zawsze są dzień wcześniej  :Lol:  ). Obiecuję później podać dokładnie ile nas kosztowała cała ściana fundamentowa. A teraz może kilka zdjęć:

Pierwsza partia bloczki z Białej  :Evil:  



Oczywiście między ławą a bloczkiem papa asfaltowa, z rolki złożona na pół i przyklejona tym lepikiem z izolbetu  :big grin:   żeby nie było, że się nie znamy  :Wink2:   :Lol: 







Oczywiście cdn..

----------


## Nadiaart

Ponownie...   :big grin:  



Coś mi się z kolorkami stało   :oops:  ale widać o co chodzi  :Wink2:  



Inwestor w "akcji"   :Lol:  











Równo - równo jedziemy dalej    :Lol:  









Ahh ława jakaż ona piękna   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Lol:  



Komina jeszcze nie ruszyliśmy   :Confused:  



Zobaczcie jak nam ładnie wyszedł. Prawda, że śliczny  :Wink2:   :Lol:  



I deski, których nie dam rady wyciągnąć 
 :Roll:   :Lol: 





A teraz inwestor sprawdza czy równo wymurował   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll: 



Dziecko zaangażował   :Roll:  
O odchyłkach już było hihihih - ten stary mój to normalnie miarę w oku ma  :Lol:   :ohmy: 







Było



Jest   :big grin: 



Na koniec postu chciałabym bardzo podziękować mojemu bratu za bezinteresowną pomoc. Możesz na nas liczyć - jeśli się zdecydujesz   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witajcie,

Po dłuższej przerwie technicznej. Zero internetu    :Evil: , zero kontaktu   :Evil:  , koniec świata   :cry:  

Ale było minęło, jestem i piszę dalej  :Roll: 

Na dodatek  młodzież nam choruje i nie chce chodzić do przedszkola. Mnie serce boli tak,że czuję zbliżający się zawał, włosy wychodzą garściami. Ja pierdziu jak ja to przeżyję??  :cry:  

Powoli własna kasa się kończy... żeby starczyło na piasek hehhehe i do "pierwszego" 

Będzie dobrze, musi być i już...

----------


## Nadiaart

Ponownie,

Depresja mnie jeszcze łapie - nie wiem już co brać  :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Słodycze nie pomagają a przyjemności żadnych  :Lol:   :Roll:  

Nadrabiam

Ponieważ prund mają nam przyłączyć w listopadzie 2009 więc (na czs budowy i nie tylko) zakupiony został generator. Domek kopci aż miło   :Lol:  Zastanawiam się czy nie odfrunie   :Wink2: 

Dygresja
Zaraz po kupnie działki wystąpiliśmy o warunki do ŁZE - a było to pod koniec 2004.
Wiecie co nam napisali? Owszem możemy się podłączyć - warunek był taki: ciągną nas z linii napowietrznej oraz ponosimy cały koszt podłączenia *12000 zł*  :ohmy:   :Evil:  
Okazało się, że działki od 2005 roku automatem przekształcają się z rolnych w budowlane, ponieważ zatwierdzili plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego. Ceny skoczyły. I wszyscy zmienili ogłoszenia z "Sprzedam działkę" na "Sprzedam działki budowlane". Szał.
Poza tym Unia do nas przyszła i okazało się, że teraz to ŁZE na własny koszt robią przyłącze do działki i chyba  nie z napowietrznej a my od płotu do domu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
No to niech robią  :Lol:   :Lol: 
Minusem całej tej "akcji"  jest niestety długie czekanie w kolejce po papiery.
My tylko puszeczkę i za moc zgłoszoną zapłacimy. A to se wzięliśmy tak 15 kW.  

Tak więc tu mamy prund



A tu wodę



Zresztą z wodą też były jaja.
A mianowicie woda jest z sieci ale w głównej ulicy - nasza działka jest piąta "posesją" od głównej drogi. Także nie bardzo się nam uśmiechało ciągnąć wodę na własny koszt. Pamiętam jak posadziliśmy pierwsze drzewka i wodę do podlewania woziliśmy w baniakach   :Lol:  
Ponoć mają zrobić kanalizację i to w 2010 ma już być. Rozumiem że jak kanał to i wodę. Także poczekamy. Fajnie by było gdybym szamba nie musiała kupować.
Wodę chcieliśmy mieć własną - no to kopiemy studnię. No dobra jak już kopać to może głębinówkę? Kurde ale ceny - najtańszych znaleźliśmy ludzi z Kutna zresztą jedyni, którzy chcieli wiercić w Rąbieniu(zastanawiałam się czemu nikt tam kopać nie chce) 115 zł metr z rurą. Ale i tak drogo - tak więc z sąsiadem umówiliśmy się, że zrobimy sobie jedną studnię na dwie działki i koszt rozłoży się po połowie. Ok ustalone wołamy Panów ze sprzętem. We wskazanym miejscu przez nas Panowie mieli zrobić próbny odwiert. Przystąpili do działania i okazało się, że tu gdzie chcemy wody nie ma na 45 metrach  :ohmy:   :Confused:   :cry:  nawet do skały nie doszli. :cry: 
No i Panowie pojechali do domu a my zostaliśmy nadal bez wody. 
Wtedy sąsiad zaproponował nam "że może magika z różdżką zaprosimy i zrobimy dwie studnie". Jakoś tak "z pewną taką nieśmiałością" zaprosiliśmy Pana. Nie bardzo wierzyliśmy w "takie cuda". Baliśmy się naciągaczy, szamanów itp   :Wink2: 
Nie pamiętam kto go skąd wygrzebał ale namiary jakby co mam to się podzielę.
Facet przyjechał z żoną i jakimś kumplem. Wyglądało nie fajnie.   :Confused:   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

...dalej

Obleciał działkę ze "sprzętem" w dłoniach. Prosił nas tylko o jedną rzecz. Mianowicie: my pokazujemy mu mniej więcej gdzie ma studnia być a on wskazuje nam (w zaznaczonym przez nas obrębie) dokładnie gdzie będzie woda i ani centymetra dajej   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Pochwalił się, że 95 % wskazuje wodę. No niezły jest - pomyślałam, zobaczymy Panie szamanie.
Wskazał miejsce - pasuje nam, cena przystępna, no to niech robi.
Następnego dnia przyjechał ze swoją ekipą: Czyli z żoną i z tym samym kolesiem.    :ohmy:  
Wiecie, że wykopał ręcznie saperką studnię *na 6 dren*  :Lol:  zmieniał się z tym kolesiem a kobita ziemie wiaderkiem (chyba po śledziach bo takie małe) wyciągała   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .
Skubany wiecie jak to robił? Położył dren wlazł do środka i ją podkopywał.   :ohmy:  
Położyli 6 dren bo woda im tak napływała, że co dziesięć minut musieli popy włączać.    :ohmy:  
Koleś znajduje żyły, normalnie źródełka. Ludzie cuda, cuda mówię wam. Do tej pory całkowicie wody ze studni wypompować nie mogę.   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Oj szamana polecam koleś naprawdę działa!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Pokazał mi później jak na działce żyły wodne biegną. Normalnie cudak w mordę misia.    :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

No i tym sposobem wodę na działce mam, klarowna i czysta. Nie piłam jej i nie robiłam badań  ale drzewka żyją   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Gaz gdzieś jest(tak mniej więcej wiem gdzie ale znów daleko) więc nawet się nie dowiadywałam jak tam z gazownią - i niech się cmokną. Poradzimy sobie  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Sobota lub niedziela 4 lub 5 października...

Przybyliśmy na działkę mąż jak co dzień, ja już tylko w weekendy.

Ktoś był na naszej działce i komuś przeszkodziliśmy w śniadaniu   :Wink2:   :big grin:  



Myszki tu też są, ha! i nawet bażanty

A teraz inwestor przed pracą z kawką a w tle bloczki z Beton Serwisu  :big grin:  



I inwestorka, bez kawki ale w słonku  :big grin:   :oops:  



Przed pracą bo po pracy widoki raczej mało ciekawe  :wink: 

I nasz "przenośny" magazyn



Hehehe tablicy nie ma kiedy powiesić, tak się robotą zajęliśmy

Moja praca na dziś: tym oto narzędziem



Delikatnie rozbić zaprawę, która mojemu ślubnemu paprokowi   :Wink2:  spadła i leży sobie na ławie 



Póki co tylko z zewnątrz   :smile: 



A stary dalej muruje z bloczków, powoli zbliża się do komina   :Lol: 



Nadal nie mamy betoniarki (narazie nie potrzeba) więc zaprawę ślubny rozrabia w taczce   :Lol: 







I tak pomału do końca - czyli w naszym przypadku do 7 bloczków



I nie wiem jak to się stało, że ślubny się na okładkę dostał  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 



I siódme bloczki    :big grin: 



Chciałam podać bloczek mężowi z palety - no porwał mnie tak, że prawie nosem o ziemię zaryłam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :ohmy:   w mordę misia

A i napaliliśmy sobie "prawie" w kominku



Pa

----------


## Nadiaart

Ahhh...

Wiecie już, że zaprawę kupujemy w castoramie - już chyba każdy wie  :Wink2:  - ślubny pojechał po "kolejną porcję", pewnym krokiem idzie do regału gdzie zwykle leżały i zamarł. Na półce leżą tylko dwa worki. Rozpaczliwie zaczął poszukiwania kogoś, kto mu powie czy zaprawa jeszcze jest. Znalazł się Pan i powiedział: spokojnie jest, ale wie pan co, jakoś tak ostatnio szybko znika, zwiększyło się zapotrzebowanie czy co?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Jak znajdę jeszcze jakieś gity to wam szepnę   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Jeszcze wam się pochwalę jaką cenę za cegłę Kozłowicką dostałam  :cool:  spokojnie - wieczorkiem jeszcze skrobnę   :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

Pochwalę się, a może nie. 
Jeśli ktoś taniej znalazł to niech skrobnie cosik.

CEGŁA KOZLOWICE MEGA-MAX 250x238 P+W cena jaką mi zaproponowano to...

 4,40 zł netto z transportem.

Pewnie cena się zmieni. Niestety kupię ją dopiero na wiosnę.

Ale za to piasek w tym roku i tu też miło 14,50 za tonę z transportem.   :big grin:  

I co może być czy za drogo??

Piszta ludziska, bo to szał jakiś.  :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witajcie,

Nadrabiam dalej...

Tak wiec ścianę fundamentową mamy na siedem bloczków. Dla nas im wyżej od wody tym lepiej. Poza tym pomieszczenie pod schodami jest niżej niż poziom gruntu.Taka mała piwniczka?  :Roll: 
Domek będzie stał wysoko. Wejście do domu po czterech stopniach. Na strychu zrobimy małe okienko i będziemy mieli oko na całą okolicę.    :Wink2:   :Lol: 

Komin wreszcie wymurowany   :ohmy: 





Tzn fundament pod komin   :Roll:   :Lol:  



I koniec bloczków fundamentowych. Zostawiliśmy sobie otwór na rury kanalizacyjne - a tak na wysokość dwóch bloczków. 



Na palecie zostały trzy bloczki. To żadna pomyłka   :Roll:  

Pierwszy malunek na ścianie - podkład 1:1 Dysperbit + woda
Zdecydowaliśmy się na ten środek, bo:

-Jest na bazie wody (Jak się upaprzesz to jest duża szansa, że w poniedziałek w pracy wyglądasz normalnie   :Lol:  )

-Jest tańszy niż izolbet 24zł za 10kg casto   :big grin:  

-Jest w miarę możliwy do rozprowadzenia, izolbet przy takich temperaturach trzeba podgrzewać.

-Jest fajny - jak się nim maluje jest brązowy, jak wysycha staje się czarny, wiec widać gdzie ściana schnie.

-Dobrze się wchłania

No to macie jeszcze zdjęcie czarnej ściany  :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

Tak więc zakończyliśmy murowanie ściany fundamentowej.

Ślubny po pracy codziennie murował sam od 20 do 30 bloczków przez 3-4 godziny. Weekendami z moim bratem ( bo mnie nie pozwolili   :Roll:  i zresztą dobrze, pisałam jak z bloczkiem poleciałam   :Lol:   :Lol:  co innego chcieć, co innego móc ) wyrabiali od 130 do145 bloczków przez 7-8 godzin. W tym czasie jeszcze oczywiście rozrabiali sobie zaprawę w taczce i  mieli może ze dwa postoje na kawę. Z moim starym nie ma zmiłuj.    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ponoć murarz i dwóch jego pomocników kładzie 200 bloczków dziennie. 

Zaczęliśmy w tym roku i nadaliśmy sobie takie tempo, ponieważ dokładnie wiemy co mielibyśmy wiosną - staw, latem - kopanie kilofami w glinie. Tak więc codziennie ale w miarę sił i możliwości pogodowych (w deszczu tak - ale nie w ulewie - z głową) mąż mój zjawiał się na działce. Ja w ciągu tygodnia  przedszkole, praca, dom dla odmiany, żeby mi się nie nudziło w weekendy na działce.  :big grin:  I też nie każdy. A to synek chory, a to nie mam z kim go w domku zostawić. Najczęściej synek jest razem z nami. Widać go na zdjęciach. To znowu pogoda już nie jest na tyle odpowiednia, żeby dziecko spędzało kilka godzin na powietrzu. A poza tym - praca  z dzieckiem.
Czasem nam ciężko... ale cóż życie. Trzeba zęby zacisnąć, otrzeć oczy z łez i do roboty brać się.
I tak naprawdę to budowa domu to jedyne rozwiązanie dla nas. Mieszkania nie posiadamy, kupiliśmy działkę (jeszcze ją spłacam). Nie uśmiechała nam się wizja kupna mieszkania. Płacenia kredytu i czynszu przez całe życie. Dom tylko w małej części powstanie z własnych pieniędzy(dla wtajemniczonych - pomorska) reszta to kreska. Ale to i tak lepsza wizja. Przynajmniej synek będzie miał gdzie mieszkać (jeśli będzie chciał). I nie chcę zapożyczać się na bajońskie sumy - nie o to chodzi, żeby dom postawić i całe życie w nim przemarudzić. I nie pozwolę sobie na to, żeby dziecko spłacało za mnie kredyt. 

*I wiecie co, wybuduję ten dom!!! I wybuduję go!!!
*

*To jeszcze dorzucę, żeby się tak już całkowicie chyba w jesiennej depresji pogłębić. Rozmowa mojego ślubnego z jego babcią:

-a ty co, z budowy wracasz?
-tak
-zmęczony jesteś, oj bidny ty tam sam robisz?
-sam, ze szwagrem.
-patrz, niedługo będziesz miał tyle lat co twój ojciec jak umarł.
-dlatego, się babcia spieszę.

No nie ma co, jak babcia potrafi na duchu podnieść  - nie?  

Babcia - ty nie kracz tylko daj stówę na budowę * 


Pewnie, że fachowcom idzie szybko. Robią to codziennie. My pierwszy raz w życiu. Za to jak coś spierdzielę to tylko zła na siebie będę. Nikt się nie pomyli w ilości, nikt niczego nie "spaprze". Mam tylko taką nadzieję.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

Nadrabiam dalej,

Ściana fundamentowa na początku tego tygodnia została "obrzucona" zaprawą, tam gdzie się ślubnemu - paprokowi nie chciało się "obrzucić" przy murowaniu. Aktualnie jest malowana na czarno - czym, wiecie.

Najpierw podkład z rozcieńczonego czarnego mazidła, potem dwa lub trzy razy - budyniem  :wink:  "na gotowo". 

Ślubny dziś umiera, mówi do mnie "stawy mnie tak rwą i łapy bolą"  od machania pędzlem.     :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Dostał już 2 panadole extra, obiad i szklankę szkockiej (pewnie skończy butelkę - ale jędza już nie będę)  - nie umrze   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  na dobranoc prysznic z ketonal lek i rano jak młody bóg, do roboty chyc.    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Zdjęcia z dzisiejszego dnia   :big grin: 



Widać dziurkę na kanalizację











I jak na nasz "pierwszy raz" to wyszło równo nie?   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol: 





Do jutra pa

----------


## Nadiaart

Miało być do jutra, a tu proszę tydzień prawie minął. Mignął nie mignął - sama nie wiem. Raczej z tych cięższych do przeżycia. 

Na ścianę fundamentową poszło około 10 pojemników Dysperbit Izohan - nie wiem czy dobrze piszę ale jakoś się to tak zwało. Około, bo dokładnie nie policzyłam.   :Roll:  

Dziś przyjechał piasek do zasypania ścian. Na razie dwie wywrotki. Ślubny chciał sprawdzić jak to idzie?   :Lol:  Oczywiście będzie rozsypywał sam, no może brat się zjawi.   :Lol: 
Tak, więc łopata, taczka i do przodu ludzie pracy - teraz to już wszyscy się w głowy stukają - ja też   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Stary zapowiedział mi, że póki pogoda w miarę to sypie sam. Jak się zrobi zimno - koparka.   :Roll:  

A tak na prawdę to pierwsze dwie wywrotki musimy rozsypać sami. Nie ma tyle miejsca między płotem a wschodnią ścianą, żeby się koparka zmieściła. 

Przed przyjazdem wywrotek ślubny musiał posprzątać po sobie,   :Lol:  zalegające resztki chudego.   :Roll:  . Leżał tam sobie bezczelnie w bramie i prawie miesiąc - niestety potrzebny był młotek pneumatyczny.   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A nie tak dawno słyszałam od ślubnego: "prawdziwy mężczyzna nie używa elektronarzędzi"   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol: 




Przyjechał piach   :big grin:  













Na zdjęciach wywrotki z ZRW - Tyle tylko, że my nie zamawialiśmy piachu w ZRW. ???? Wiemy, że mają wyższe ceny. ???  :ohmy: 

Na dziś to wszystko. Dobranoc.

----------


## Nadiaart

Sobota

*ZASYPYWANIE PIASKIEM ŚCIANY FUNDAMENTOWEJ*

Gdzie koparka nie może, tam ślubnego poślę.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Stary mój dziś zmarł i zmartwychwstał,  zmarł i zmartwychwstał,  zmarł i zmartwychwstał, i tak kilka razy.   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Na poważnie. Odległość ściany od płotu jak wiadomo 4 m, a między ścianą a płotem narzuconej ziemi z wykopu szeroko na  3 metry. Z drugiej strony nasz pierwszy domek - kanciapa budowlana. Bez szans na wjazd koparki.

Zdjęcie, które mniej więcej ukazuje problem. Młody inwestor dzielnie przystąpił do pracy.   :big grin: 



Trochę młody, trochę stary   :Lol:  
Drzwi przywiezione od Majkiego razem z deskami  przydały się, stanowiły swoistą barierę przed ziemią. Szkoda piachu.   :Roll:  

Cdn...

----------


## Nadiaart

cdn

Zdjęcia "problemu" - wąsko

----------


## Nadiaart

Jeszcze w sobocie siedzę   :oops:  

Tak, więc:

Na zdjęciach te górki wydają się jakieś małe   :Confused:  
To jest 50 -55 ton? 
Co prawda już część rozrzucona, ale... 





I tym oto sposobem (łopatą i taczką) ślubny razem z moim bratem rozrzucili 35-40 ton   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  



I pa pa glino w kotłowni   :big grin: 



Do widzenia ławo. Zobaczymy się znów, wiosną   :cry: 



Tak, do zobaczenia wiosną, latem. Obiecuję zobaczymy się znów - podczas ocieplania fundamentów.   :big grin:  A teraz śpij sobie słodko, przykryj się cieplutko i broń boże nie wstawaj!!!   :Wink2:   :Lol: 

Poważnie. Nie damy rady w tym roku ocieplić ściany. Wiem że na wiosnę trzeba znów w ziemi grzebać. Ale wtedy dni są cieplejsze i dłuższe. I można robić, robić i robić. Nie pociągniemy również w tym roku wody ani kanalizacji. I nie wylejemy wylewki. Fundamenty posiedzą sobie przez zimę w piaseczku i poczekają. Nic im nie będzie - mam nadzieję.   :Confused: 

Co ja tam wcześniej pisałam? Że niby jakie jest założenie? Stan zero a może nawet ciut dalej. O tyle się pomyliłam.   :oops:

----------


## Nadiaart

Niedziela 

Dzisiaj ja dla odmiany z mym ślubnym uparcie przystąpiliśmy do pracy.   :cool:  
Oj zostało już tak nie wiele. Jakieś 10 - 15 ton.   :ohmy:  

Po kolei. Najpierw zasypaliśmy ścianę zachodnią








I drzwi blokujące wypływ piachu   :Lol:  - nie no patent taki, że szok





Druga strona drzwi mało przyjemna. Leżały na trawce i je ... trafił, zresztą trawkę też. Przepraszam Majki ale wiesz, jakieś poświęcenie musi być.   :Lol:   :Lol: 



Potem sypnęliśmy trochę w kotłowni, a reszta poleciała do kuchni.
Pod koniec dnia już nas taczka niosła sama.   :Lol:   :Lol:  

W przerwie wybraliśmy się na 15 minutowy urlop na Bahama lub Malediwy jak kto woli.   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  



Projekt PLAŻA   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 



Były też danse   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Danse macabre   :Lol:   :Lol:  



A na samiuteńki koniec proponuję zdjęcie pod tytułem "Budowlaniec w pracy"



I górek nie ma   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

W poniedziałek kichnęłam ... i myślałam, że umrę.   :ohmy:   :Lol:  


P.S Poniedziałek, wtorek przyjadą następne dwie wywrotki. EXTRA!   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

Kolejne dwie wywrotki zjawiły się we wtorek. Było już ciemno. Baliśmy się, że kolesie wjadą w naszą, dopiero co wymurowaną ścianę. Bo u nas ciasno na działce.  :Confused:   :Roll:  Ale spoko, poszło gładko.   :smile:  



Wczoraj ślubny sam zasypywał nasz "salon"   :smile:  







Piasku ciągle mało.   :Confused:  Przyjechały już 4 wywrotki i mało.   :Confused:   :Confused:  
Dalej trwa nasza walka z czasem. Codziennie rano patrzymy na termometr i modlimy się żeby był na plusie. Byle zdążyć zasypać ścianę piachem. Chociaż metr. Żeby nie przemarzła.   :Confused: 

Kasa misiu, kasa potrzebna. 
I sił co niemiara.
I mało ważne stają się rzeczy inne. 
Byle tylko zdążyć. 
Żeby nasza praca nie poszła na marne.

Cenna jaką płacimy za naszą niezłomność jest ogromna. Od przemarznięcia, przez ból mięśni i stawów, do pękniętej rogówki oka, do utraty tchu.
Jeszcze tylko chwilkę. Jeszcze parę dni, tydzień.
I zwyciężymy. Wygramy. Nie poddamy się.

----------


## Nadiaart

Moi drodzy,

Jak sami widzicie i czytacie niczego nie staram się ukryć.  :Roll:  
Zdecydowaliśmy się budować samemu i liczymy się z ułomnością naszych ciał. Wiemy też ile możemy zrobić - dlatego to tyle trwa. Nie myślcie również sobie, że próbuję narzekać. Ta praca nas cieszy. Jest nam ciężko bo jesteśmy tylko w dwójkę (przepraszam brat jeszcze czeka na sygnał). Ale taką decyzję podjęliśmy i musimy walczyć nie tylko z nierównością terenu ale i z własnymi niedoskonałościami, przypadłościami i przyzwyczajeniami. I nie jest to walka z wiatrakami. Tak więc, jeśli nam się uda to, co sobie zaplanowaliśmy będziemy bardzo, bardzo szczęśliwi.
Życie uczy i koryguje. Osobiście odrabiam lekcje z pokory. 

Pozdrawiam Was

P.S jeszcze dziś nastąpi ciąg dalszy piaskowych opowieści

----------


## Nadiaart

Piaskownicy ciąg dalszy...

Zasypany salon.   :big grin:  



Zasypujemy ostatnią ścianę - od północy.  :big grin:  
Patent z drzwiami widzieliście?   :Lol:  Pociągnęliśmy temat dalej. Poszły ostatnie deski, ba nawet palety okazały się niezłym rozwiązaniem.   :Lol: 



Normalnie klecimy z czego się da.   :oops:   :Lol: 





Palety   :Lol:  





Do tej hałdy ziemi, po prawej stronie, zaprosimy koparko - spycharkę. Nie, sami tego nie przerzucimy.   :Lol:  A, może być nawet ten weteran wykopów. Ma do nas blisko, więc i koszt nie powinien być wysoki.



I zostało tylko tyle   :big grin:  



Widok "prawie z lotu ptaka"   :Wink2:  



Na zimę to tak zostanie. Odkryte na trzy bloczki. 
Wiosną zaczniemy znów od kopania.    :Lol:   :cry:   I zasypiemy piaskiem do końca, jeszcze 6 - 8 wywrotek. Ale wtedy zrobi to za nas koparka, już będzie mogła spokojnie wjechać.

----------


## Nadiaart

Czołem,

Koniec piasku, koniec, piasku.* KONIEC* budowania na ten rok.

Jeju teraz, to na urlop do sanatorium się wybierzemy.   :Wink2:   :Lol: 
Hehe jak się cieszę. Udało się nam. I zrobiliśmy to sami.   :big grin:  Normalnie mordecka mi się jarzy, o tak    :big grin:  . 
Teraz sobie przez zimę po nygusujemy.    :Wink2: 

Dziś mój ślubny ostatnie taczki z piaskiem woził. A na koniec koparkę wykombinował, do tej hałdy ziemi, której już niestety nie mieliśmy ochoty łopatą tknąć.   :Roll:  A co, możemy już chyba - nie chcieć. 
To i się nam nie chciało.   :Lol: 

Wygląda to tak:



Tak sobie myślę, że może zaproszę jeszcze raz koparkę. Może tak wyrównać nieco. Tak tej ziemi porozwalane tam i siam  :Wink2: 
Wiem, że w poniedziałek od rana koleś ma wolne odpalę mu stówkę i porządeczek zrobi. Nie będę skąpa.  :Wink2: 

Jeszcze raz, bo normalnie nie wytrzymam *KONIEC* w tym roku.  :Lol:  

I ładnie nie? Ładnie nam to wyszło.   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

Zapomniałam dodać, że koleś za zasypanie ściany 20 zł wziął. 
A my się tak mordowaliśmy.     :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
To se pomyślałam, że za stówkę oprzątnie działeczkę. Zobaczymy.   :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

Może nie dość jasno opisałam naszą sytuację. 
A zatem sprostowanie: 

*PO PIERWSZE:* 
Nie budujemy jeszcze "na kreskę". Budowa i papiery całkowicie finansowane są z jakichś tam oszczędności i z bieżących wpływów. Stąd też nie mogę sobie pozwolić na ekipę, jak również na dodatkowe ekstrasy typu - koparka przyjedzie i zasypie piaskiem. Dodatkowo też w niektórych miejscach miała by problem z dotarciem - tak myślę, może się mylę. To że udało nam się zwerbować koparkę, która gdzieś w pobliżu się kręciła, do zasypania ostatniej ściany ziemią, to był przypadek. Odpaliliśmy kolesiowi 20 zł i cześć. Inna stawka byłaby gdybym zamówiła sprzęt - dobrze o tym wiecie. Dla mnie mieć a nie mieć 400 zł ma znaczenie. To dlatego zdążyliśmy zrobić tylko tyle. Miał być przynajmniej stan zero  :Confused:  

*PO DRUGIE:*
Chcieliśmy zacząć na jesień bo dobrze znamy warunki gruntowe. Wiemy co się dzieje wiosną - staw, latem kopanie za pomocą kilofa. Dlatego też mieliśmy ciągłe ciśnienie, żeby zdążyć przed zimą. 
A to, że zabraliśmy się do tego w tym roku, to zasługa niecierpliwości mojego męża. Poza tym wynajmuję mieszkanie od kogoś i ta przyjemność niestety kosztuje nas nie mało. Więc im szybciej na swoje tym lepiej dla nas. 

*PO TRZECIE:*
Ja tu nie piszę po to,* żeby komuś coś udowodnić*. Wszyscy wiedzą, że to można zrobić samemu. Piszę dlatego, że:

- Ci, którzy chcieli by budować tak jak my niestety muszą liczyć się z pewnym poświęceniem. *I nie mam zamiaru nikogo pouczać.* Opisuję swoją przygodę. [b]Jeśli się nasz dziennik komuś kiedykolwiek przyda to tylko będzie mnie to cieszyć. Staram się budować zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i nie chcemy korzystać z jakichś tam zamienników. 

-Piszę też dla siebie, żebym nie zapomniała.  :big grin: 

*I dopiero teraz, po fundamentach nabraliśmy większej pewności. I dopiero teraz mąż mój zapiera się, że zrobimy to sami.* Myślę sobie, że ściany jeszcze ale strop (monolit) chyba nie damy rady. Tyle tylko, ze dopiero wiosną będę na sto procków wiedziała co i jak. Taka praca. Ale wiem też, że jeśli będę szukać ekipy, to może (raczej pewne) wiosna już nikogo nie znajdę.  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

*Niech świąteczne życzenia mają moc spełnienia,
te całkiem błahe i te ważne,
te dostojne i te ciut niepoważne,
niech się spełnią.
Marzeń o które warto walczyć,
wartości którymi warto się dzielić,
przyjaciół z którymi warto być
i nadziei, bez której nie da się żyć.*

*Wszystkim poczytującym* 


*Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia
i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku*

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Nadszedł czas, żeby się policzyć.   :smile:  
Się podliczyliśmy. I tak.

PAPIERY:

*500 zł mapa do celów projektowych,
400 zł wytyczenie domu przez geodetę,
1500 zł projekt domu,
2700 zł zmiany w projekcie,
2100 zł adaptacja (z projektami przyłączy: energii, wody i kanalizacji każde po 350 zł)
200 zł inne: wnioski świstki duperele (tak naprawdę to już nie pamiętam),
*
-----------------------------------------------------------

*RAZEM 7400 zł*  :ohmy:  JEJ DUŻO

Chyba o niczym nie zapomniałam   :Confused: 

Zmiana postu: Umowa z ŁZE wypunktowana będzie w mediach - Przepraszam  :oops:

----------


## Nadiaart

Zmiany w projekcie zleciliśmy Achetonie. Wszyscy miejscowi architekci mieli zbyt wysokie stawki. Poza tym w pracowni macierzystej zlecone zmiany są szybciej i łatwiej nanoszone. W końcu to oni rysowali projekt. 

Zmieniona jest kotłownia z gazowej na ekogroszek. Akurat w tym projekcie jest w miarę duża kotłownia i nie potrzeba jej powiększać. W przypadku pieca na ekogroszek tudzież inne paliwo uniwersalne, potrzebna jest ściana bez okna o długości 3m. Kotłownia nie została powiększona ani zmieniona - jeśli chodzi o długości ścian. Dołożyli studzienkę odpływową. Efekt końcowy - 450 za zmianę.  :Mad: 

Kolejna poważna zmiana to likwidacja wcięcia w obrysie domu. Wyprostowaliśmy go. W ten sposób uzyskując większą powierzchnię. Koszt zmiany 900zł Liczenie stropu.  :Lol:  To z kolei pozwoliło nam na powiększenie kuchni.

Kolejne zmiany to wyrównanie długości ściany między kuchnią a salonem. W ścianie tej jest wielkie okno podawcze. Wyrównaliśmy je. Żeby móc zrobić w nim przejście. Okno na ścianie wschodniej zostało przesunięte, okna na ścianie północnej zostały całkowicie zmienione na dwa balkonowe i obok nich są zaprojektowane dwa krótsze. Jeszcze coś z nimi zrobię.   :Roll:  Okno na ścianie zachodniej zostało powiększone. T to tyle jeśli chodzi o zmiany w projekcie domu. Na razie.    :Lol:  

Wszelkie inne poprawki na etapie budowy. Już mam zmienioną podstawę komina, tak żeby kominek siedział w ścianie a nie z niej wystawał. Zmienioną mam również ścianę szczytową na wysokości strychu. Wiecie jaką grubość miała oryginalnie? 12 cm nóż się w kieszeni otwiera    :Evil: 

pozdawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

*Do tej pory ściana fundamentowa kosztowała:
*

*Zbrojenie 1470 zł
Beton chudy 600 zł z transportem
Beton b20 do zalania ławy z transportem pompą 3900 zł
Bloczki 3000 zł
Zaprawa 960 zł
Dysperbit 350 zł - 14 wiaderek
Deski do szalunku 350 zł
Koparka 350zł  - 4 i pół godziny pracy
Piach 1400 zł -  4 wywrotki po 350 zł
Papa 240 zł*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Razem 11 150 zł*  

Na wiosnę kończymy do stanu zero.


Do tego duperele:

Zaginarka do prętów "6- stek" 100 zł
Zaginarka do "12 - sek" podarowana w prezencie   :big grin:  
Klucz do wiązania zbrojenia podarowany w prezencie   :big grin: 
Łopata 120 zł 
Poziomica wodna 25 zł
Hydrofor 240 zł
Generator 750 zł
Wąż studnia hydrofor 70 zł 
Wkręty 20 zł
Sznurek podarowany w prezencie
Zasypanie ściany fundamentowej 20zł 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Razem 1345 zł*

*Media*

2500 - studnia 6-cio drenowa kopana w 2006r,
2500 - umowa z ŁZE na 15kW,
szambo - jak kupię to wpiszę 
------------------------------------------------------
*Razem 5000zł*

*robocizna  0 zł*  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :big grin: 

Post zmieniony - wpisane media.

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam 

Czekając na wiosnę przedłużyłam sobie zimę.  :big grin:  







Zdjęcia z lodowca   :Wink2: 





I stary krzyż



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam wieczornie   :smile:  

Wieści z placu boju. 
Nie jest dobrze. Oj nie. Mieliśmy nadzieję, że z początkiem marca ruszymy dalej  :Roll: . Hehe nic z tego. Woda stoi wrednie :Evil:   :Mad: . Może przez następne tygodnie nieco się osuszy. Nie wiemy co robić. Szkoda czasu może zacząć już murować ściany? 
Jak tak dalej pójdzie to przewidywany termin kończenia stanu zero - maj???  :Confused:   :Mad: 

Zdjęcia z wczorajszego dnia.
4 marzec 2009



Woda stoi tam gdzie podłoże "bardziej" gliniaste   :Evil:  



Dla odmiany tam gdzie "trochę mniej gliny" woda 20 cm pod piachem   :Evil: 



I jeszcze: wlazłam do salonu z buciorami - no to mnie zassało, ho ho  po kolana - ruchome piaski   :cry:   :Confused: 



I co tu robić??

----------


## Nadiaart

Tak jak myślałam i pisałam stary mój nie wytrzymał.   :Lol:   :Wink2:  


Ogłaszam wszem i wobec, iż:

*SEZON BUDOWLANY W 2009 ROKU UWAŻAM ZA OTWARTY*

Ponieważ warunki gruntowe nie pozwalają nam na kończenie zeszłorocznej pracy, zabraliśmy się za murowanie ścian.  :big grin: 
Stan zero dokończymy w miarę możliwości. Czyli wtedy kiedy woda sobie pójdzie sio!!! 
A kanalizację już kupiliśmy.  :cry:  Fakt, że nie całą ale...  :Evil: 

W styczniu tego roku zamówiliśmy ceramikę. Tak więc na ściany pójdą Kozłowice 25 P+W Mega Max (chyba tak to się pisze  :Wink2: ). Zrobiliśmy mały sondaż wśród wielu producentów ceramiki i padło chyba na najlepszych, oczywiście na obecny czas(tak myślę). Zamówiliśmy 600 szt. Sondujemy ceny i mamy nadzieję, że spadną. A za te 600 szt przepłaciliśmy  :Wink2: 

Mogę do wydatków doliczyć:

*Styczeń/Luty 2009

3120,00 zł - 600 szt pustaków po 5,20 zł
260,00 zł - papa
11,00 zł - łopata
4,50 zł - kielnia
162 zł (54 zł x 3szt) - do klejenia papy - coś tam izolbetu (później dopiszę)
400,00 zł - kanalizacja*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Razem  3957,50 zł*





Łącznie do tej pory wydaliśmy:

* 16 452,50 zł Materiały* plus duperele
* 7400 zł Papiery - tutaj to daliśmy ciała, za tą kwotę chyba byłby indywidualny 
5000 zł Przyłącza*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Suma summarum 28 852,50 zł*                    jak? skąd?  :Wink2: 





Zdjęcia z 10.03.09r
- będą jak imaga rozgryzę ponownie   :Confused:  bo coś kurna nie działa   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Tak więc 10.03.09 we wtorek, z samego rana, niecierpliwy inwestor dzielnie rozpoczął pracę. Zaczynamy od kolejnej warstwy izolacji poziomej. Niestety jak pisałam wcześniej, kończenie stanu zero musi poczekać. Mam nadzieję, że nie do maja.  :Wink2: 
Rozłożył i przykleił papę na ścianie fundamentowej. Papa przecięta na pół i położona razy dwa. Zatem to druga warstwa izolacji poziomej - przypominam pierwsza była na ławie.  :Wink2: 






Zdjęcie z tego samego dnia. Marzec!!! Słonko i śnieg  :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Wiecie, że zielonego pojęcia nie mamy odnośnie budowy.  :ohmy:   Murowanie, nie no fajnie. Co za filozofia.  :Roll:  Bloczek do bloczka i cześć.   :Roll:  
A jednak.    :Confused:  
Jak się kładzie pustaki ceramiczne na gładko cechą do wewnątrz, czy może na zewnątrz???
No. 

To, koll maj best frends to kozłowice.   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A tam miły Pan... się nie zna   :Lol:   - i radzi aby wszystkie bloczki kłaść cechami na zewnątrz.   :Roll:  
Dobra stary spróbował. I dupa. Nijak zamki w pustakach się nie zapinają.   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Stary wydumał, że trza je kłaść naprzemiennie. Jeden cechą do sąsiadów, drugi cechą do środka domu. I poszło.   :big grin: 

Tera będą zdjęcia:   :smile:  






A żeby mało było, kładziemy trzecią izolację poziomą z foli. Po pierwszym pustaku. A co  :big grin:  Ja grzyba nie chcę mieć na ścianie. 




Odnośnie pustaków. Stary pieje z zachwytu.  :cool: 

Jutro dalsza fotorelacja. A dziś dawno zapomniany i nieużywany już przez nas ketonal lek - shower gel  i dobranoc.  :Wink2:   :Lol: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

4 stopnie na plusie   :Lol:  więc do dzieła   :Lol:  





Izolbet na grillu   :cool: 

I już ino mig trzecia warstwa na części ścian




Jeju i pierwsze okienko - od pomieszczenia pod schodami   :cool:  



I z drugiej strony   :big grin:  
Z tego pomieszczenia musimy wybrać wszystko do poziomu ławy fundamentowej   :Confused:  . Poziom podłogi w tym pomieszczeniu wynosi - minus 0.9m od PP





Tyle na dziś   :cool:  

P.S Jutro mają być drzwi wejściowe   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

A myślałam że mój stary jest nieśmiertelny i że temperatura +1 st nie robi na nim wrażenia.   :ohmy:   :oops:  
Wymiękł po 6 godzinach dziś   :Lol: . I tak coś tam wymurował - no powiedzmy nawet, nie coś tam a KAWAŁ ŚCIANY!!!  :Lol:  

efekt poczynań dnia dzisiejszego na zdjęciach: 
-mamy "prawie" wejście!!









W przyszłym tygodniu ja dołączam do ekipy.    :Roll: 

A żeby nie było, że u nas to fiu fiu i wszystko naj. 
Stary się pierdyknął o jedną warstwę pod oknem.  :Confused:  I musiał poprawić.  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Nie zacytuję jego słów  :Lol: 
Oj naprawdę, bez wylewki trzeba bardzo uważać.

I jeszcze. Małżowi zamarzyła się dziś betoniarka.  :Roll:  Jednak jeszcze musi się obejść bez niej i grzecznie współpracować z taczką.   :smile:  A co, niech kombinuje  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Zastanawiam się czy napisać Wam czym małż mój tnie pustaki.   :oops:   :big tongue:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Oto specjalistyczny przyrząd do cięcia pustaków:

Na specjalne życzenie fanów mojego małża  :Wink2: 

Tadamm    :oops:   :oops:  




Ostatnio coś do mnie mówił, że zawias musi naostrzyć  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 
Stary mła z gówna bat ukręci.   :oops:   :Roll: 




 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Najgorsze jest to, że równo i dobrze idzie. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam,

Dziś przyjechała kolejna partia pustaków. Poprzednia 4 palety czyli 240 szt wyrobione.   :smile:  Przyjechało 8 palet. Pustaki zamawialiśmy w styczniu po 5,20 za szt. Ciekawe czy podwyżka nas obejmie? Zobaczymy. W połowie kwietnia będziemy zamawiać kolejne a jeśli cena nas nie będzie zadowalać poczekamy. W tym czasie zrobimy wylewkę. 

Samochód oczywiście się zakopał.   :Lol:  A Panowie kierowcy nie chcą już do nas przyjeżdżać.    :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

A teraz słowo o odchyłkach - ścian ( o naszych to na innym forum  :Wink2: )


Specjalna dedykacja dla Pana W - będzie wiedział.


Poziomy. Pionów nie mam ale spokojnie będą. A na koniec przeważymy szlaufwagą  :Wink2:  (czy jak to się tam pisze i nazywa)







Niedowiarków zapraszam na plac boju do Rąbienia ze swoimi narzędziami pomiarowymi, żeby nie było, że nasze jakieś lewe są.

No i mamy już tyle:   :smile:  





Sami powiedzcie potrzebna mu ta betoniarka???

----------


## Nadiaart

sam inwestor!! sam się kleję, bo ślubna by mi na takie zdjęcie nie pozwoliła   :Lol:  

na budowie praca zamarła - spadł u nas ŚNIEG!!!! kur....

ale spokojnie moi fani - od soboty lepimy chatkę dalej - w mocnym rodzinnym składzie!!!

ślubna leży połamana jakimś cholernym wirusem, wiec ja sie dorwałem.... choć RAZ!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam   :big grin:  

W temacie betoniarki:

STARY BETONIARKI NIE DOSTANIE, NIE KUPIĘ MU!!!!!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
bo się boję, że takim tempem jak chłopaki murują będę musiała się przeprowadzić jeszcze w tym roku - a nie chce  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

Efekt dzisiejszej pracy mnie powalił. Nie wiem ile "zawodowy" murarz robi dziennie, ale wynik 170 szt pustaków jak na amatorów jest NIEZŁY  :big grin:   :big grin:  

sami oceńcie:













Dziś murowała ekipa. Czterech zawodowców tzn: Chemik, Automatyk, Informatyk, Mechanik. A pisał filolog   :big tongue:  
Konsultacja merytoryczna do projektu i budowy:  architekt - mamusia  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

Dodam jeszcze:

Wielkie, wielkie, wielkie dzięki majki.  :big grin: 
Dobry człowieku niech Ci bozia wynagrodzi w czym tam sobie zechcesz.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Dziś na placu boju dwóch wytrwałych stawiało dalej pustak do pustaka, pustak do pustaka i tak postawili 50szt. Tempo nieco wolniejsze bo i czas krótszy (przestawiliście zegarki?). Wczorajszy pustakowy maraton nieco osłabił mięśnie. Stały się takie wiotkie, leniwe.  :Wink2:  A i pogoda marna.  :Wink2:  *SŁONKO ŚWIEĆ CO SIĘ OBIJASZ!!!*

Byłam dziś na chwilkę i cyknęłam foto po swojemu.   :cool: 



Równości  :big grin: 
Posprzątamy   :oops: 



Drzwi wejściowe 90 jakieś kurde małe :ohmy:  , no i bez naświetla bocznego. :cry: 



A teraz: okno od wschodu w salonie.



A teraz: okno tarasowe od północy.



A teraz: zaczątek okna w holu od południa. Kiedyś będzie przejściem do garażu.



Zachodniej ściany jeszcze nie mamy. Potrzebna nam "dziurka" do wsypywania piachu.

A na koniec:
I do nas pomalutku przyszła już wiosna. Tylko dlaczego pomalutku   :Confused:  




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Pogoda. Małż po pracy (po 16) zawitał na budowie.   :smile:  I tak od niechcenia machnął 20 pustaków. Mamy już część na ścianie zachodniej. Dziś również po pracy do pracy. Szkoda pogody - tak mówi. Ja niestety nie mogę mu pomóc. Trzeci antybiotyk i marne szanse na szybki koniec choroby.  :Mad:  Jejku. 





Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Sobota. I ja się zjawiłam na budowie.  :big grin:  Dopiero po południu ale zawsze coś(wcześniej musiałam coś na obiad staremu zrobić). Z dzieckiem ,z wałówą dotarłam na budowę. Ślubny od rana sam murował, wyrabiał zaprawę i nosił sobie pustaki. Więc ta ostatnia czynność należała do mnie. Pierwszy pustak jest ciężki. Kurde nawet bardzo  :ohmy:   Kolejne to już pestka.  :cool:  Na szczęście nie doszłam do momentu w którym to pustak jest już na tyle lekki że sam niesie  :Lol:  .Tak więc woziłam pustaki w taczce jak dzieci i kładłam je na rusztowanie. Oj, wysoko już bałam się że mi na twarz spadnie  :Lol:  
Synek widząc jak matka wozi pustaki wymachując patykiem mówił: raz,raz,raz,raz.  :Lol:  Mały faszysta  :Lol:   :Wink2:   Kochany rozrabiaka pomagał dzielnie. W między czasie zasiał ze mną cebulkę, koperek, buraczki i marchewkę. Co z tego będzie nie mam pojęcia.  :oops:  Takie eksperymenty przeprowadziliśmy. Może coś urośnie.  Potem tylko zapytał mama, tata czy już wybudowaliście ten domek bo już chcę jechać do domu.
Rano przyjechał nasz KB. Obejrzał dzieło i powiedział: dobrze, dalsze błogosławieństwo macie. Pomierzył piony, poziomy i pogratulował.     :cool:   :cool: 

A teraz foto   :smile:  

Mistrz w trakcie pracy   :big grin:  A, dostaliśmy w prezencie ubranka, takie "fachowe" . Jeden strój niebieski a drugi zielony są też i kaski.  :Lol:  Galoty są niezłe   :Lol:   :Lol: 









I mały terrorysta   :Wink2:   :smile:  



Widać, że amatorszczyzna. Połatane takie to to. Ja się w fugowanie bawić nie będę. Ważne że równo. A to, że może mało estetycznie, szczerze mam to gdzieś. Będą tynki i ocieplenie -  nie będzie widać   :cool: 



I koniec pracy w sobotę godzina 17.30





Niedziela u nas też pracująca. Taką pogodę marnować to grzech   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Niedziela.
Od rana małż sam murował. Na działce był już o siódmej, gotowy do pracy  :ohmy:  Nie ukrywam, ja dziś czuję że mam kręgosłup.   :Lol:  

Kolejny patent małża. Jak podpierać papę podczas ubijania ziemi i zalewania pierwszej wylewki.   :big grin:  





I mamy już tyle   :big grin:  



Musimy kupić cegłę pełną do komina i nadproża. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Wszystkim Wam  :big grin:  




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam



Przeżyłam lekki horror  




Zapomniałam hasła na fm  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  




Co robota robi z człowieka   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 



Mówię Wam co za stres.  Uffff


Ale nie to było przyczyną braku wpisów w dzienniku. Ostatnio pochłonęła nas praca zawodowa. Się robi pieniądze, nie.  :Wink2:  I żeby nie było. Kiedyś mi jedna mądrala napisała, że na fachowców to trzeba zapracować. No to pracuję, tyle tylko, że ja proszę Pani nie mam zamiaru kredytu brać. I se sama wszystko kupiłam, działkę tyż. A tak na marginesie to czy nie uważacie że 50 000zł za postawienie domu to nie za dużo? Bo ja już gotowa się przebranżowić.  :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

11.04.09

Jeszcze przed świętami, tak mniej więcej od 7 rano do południa, ślubny zjawił się na budowie i machnął nadproże. O takie jedno, w pomieszczeniu pod schodami.





Nadproża 4szt, L 120 i cegła pełna 20szt zakupione wcześniej.
O kosztach - potem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Hehe wreszcie przystępujemy do kończenia stanu zero. Na pierwszy ogień idzie salon. Niestety w pozostałych komorach jeszcze kiepsko. Jeszcze tydzień, dwa. 
14.04.09 Zamówiliśmy piaseczek znowu   :Roll:  17.04.09 Przywieźli dwie wywroty 28ton razy 2. Świetnie znów piaskownica.   :Lol:  I oczywiście ręczna robota.  :Lol:   :cool:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

18.04.09 Sobota.

I piaseczek   :cry:  



Ta ściana ma 2 metry.

I wypożyczyliśmy sobie skoczka. Ślubny wychodząc z domu miał tylko jedną prośbę: naszykuj mi bandaże - rzekł i polazł   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Ja znów wałówę, dziecioka i  gdzieś tak na 14 dotarłam na włości. 
Tak więc, najpierw ubił ślubny skoczkiem (babą) piaseczek, który sypaliśmy jesienią.

Oto foto:










Dodatkowo wrzucił 10 ton nowego piaseczku, który również został ubity skoczkiem. Efekt pracy: Ołówek wciśnięty ręką, wchodzi na 10 cm i dalej już nie da rady. Spoko, później machniemy jeszcze zagęszczarką. I będzie git. 
Górka znika.  :cool:  



Ślubny lekko wkroczył do kolejnej komory. Jak pisałam, musimy chyba jeszcze troszkę poczekać. Piaseczek traktowany skoczkiem oddawał wodę. A ta spokojnie wypływała sobie stróżkami.   :Evil: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

inwestor słowo powie   :cool:  

przemyślenia dzisiejsze:
skoro wszyscy mają:
- CO - *C*entralne *O*dkurzacze
- CO - *C*entralne *O*grzewanie
- COW -  :ohmy: 
- DGP -  :ohmy: 
- HIFI - *C*entralną *M*uzykę   :cool:  
- CID - *C*entralne *I*nne *D*uperszwance 


tośmy z kuzynem wykombinowali ze tak naprawdę najbardziej potrzebną  instalacją na budowie *JEST:*

*- CDZP*  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

OBJAŚNIENIA:

*CDZP* - Centralny Dystrybutor Zimnego Piwa   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

( trwają prace projektowo - adaptacyjne )  :big grin:  

TO DOPIERO BĘDZIE INTELIGENTNY DOM!!!

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

19.04.09

Ślubny od 7 rano podjął ponownie walkę z piaskiem. Wrzucał piach taczkami następnie ubijał skoczkiem. Zjawiłam się na działce koło 12 oczywiście z wałówą i dzieckiem. Dziś syn razem z nami ładował piasek na taczkę. Mówił: *razem damy radę.*  Mam kochane i pracowite dziecko. Ehhh, więcej nie mogę pisać bo się poryczę. 

Ślubny wczoraj wieczorem ciągle się mnie pytał: dzwonił ktoś?
*- Tak skoczek*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Foto:





I efekt końcowy dzisiejszej pracy. Pierwsza górka zniknęła.   :cool:  



I nowy chłopak męża. Ma na imię BOMAG i trenuje skoki.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

20.04.09 i 21.04.09

Skoczek wrócił do wypożyczalni. Od 16- stej do 19-stej wsypywanie piasku (łopata i taczka) jeszcze do salonu.

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

22.04.09 i 23.04.09 

*Wielkie nic.*

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Uzupełniam dziennik dalej.

24.04.09

Małż po pracy wypożyczył skoczka. Pojechał na działkę i trochę nim pohałasował.
Teraz dostał skoczka "*dzikusa*" skubany rwie się niesamowicie, ciężko go na początku utrzymać. Później jak mu się już ustabilizuje, skacze równo jak jego poprzednik.  :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

25.04.09

Skoro świt 6.30 stary mła zjawił się na działce. Dziś do pomocy przyjechał mój brat. I ja, jak co łekend, po 14 z wałówką i synkiem. Łikendami zawsze od rana najpierw po zakupy z dzieckiem, potem posprzątać, ugotować i zawieźć staremu, żeby nie umarł z głodu. Jutro mama moja zabiera synka do siebie. 

Odpaliłam kosiarę. Skubana zagadała za pierwszym razem. Ma ze sto lat ale twarda jest i trzyma się dzielnie.  Bidna, wiele u nas przeszła. Trawsko metrowe połyka na raz, chap, chap.  :Lol:  Nie powiem trochę się przy tym zakrztusi, trochę dymem postraszy i idzie jak przecinak.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Chłopcy dziś skończyli salon. Piaseczek ubity, polany wodą, wypoziomowany (sznurek i decha), czeka.



Papa podtrzymywana hakami.



Posta skończę później. Dziś lub jutro. Jadę do mamy odstawić synka a później na działkę do piachu i łopaty.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

25.04.09

Następna komora. Kotłownia, wejście, wc i hol. 
Inwestor i jego nowy chłopak "dzikus" BOMAG   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  



Widok na salon.



I na dziś koniec pracy.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

26.04.09

Dalej zasypywanie i ubijanie drugiej komory. Jak pisałam wcześniej sznurek i deska do poziomowania. Wylewka będzie na 15cm. W ubity piasek trudno wbić szpadel.  :ohmy:  To chyba dobrze ubite ? 

Wczoraj małż z bratem spędził prawie 12 godzin na ubijaniu i wsypywaniu piasku. 



Poszło szybciutko. Zabraliśmy się za wybieranie piachu z pomieszczenia pod schodami. Musimy wybrać cały piasek i glinę, aż do ławy.   :ohmy:  
Niestety komora kuchni jeszcze schnie. Pod naciskiem skoczka wypływa jeszcze woda.   :Evil:  



I koniec na dziś. Godzina 14 lecimy po synka i wieczorkiem do domu. Bolą nas mięśnie i okrutnie jesteśmy zmęczeni. Za to śpimy jak niemowlaczki.   :Lol:   :Lol: 



Jeszcze tylko lanie   :oops:   :oops:  



W tygodniu małż może zamuruje "dziurkę" w salonie. W następny łekend kanalizacja, skończyć komorę w kuchni i wybrać do końca piach z pomieszczenia pod schodami. Mamy na to trzy dni  :cool: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Przesyłam dalej  :smile:   :smile: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6y1i...layer_embedded


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

27.04 - 29.04.09 

Odpoczywamy   :Wink2:  



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam


30.04.09

Jesienią, podczas murowania zapomnieliśmy zostawić jednego przepustu w ścianie fundamentowej.   :oops:  
Więc dziś kuliśmy w bloczkach fundamentowych. Zepsuliśmy dłuto. Się złamało.   :ohmy:  
Makita do dupy   :Wink2:  . Ale bloczki kurde  - fest. Zaprawa jest gorsza od bloczków. Nie do ruszenia. 

Dwu godzinne dłubanie i "dziurka" jest.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

01.05.09

*KANALIZACJA*

Dziś ja, małż i cyncio dzielnie działaliśmy na budowie.  :smile: 

W naszym domku kanalizacja jest prosta jak drut.   :smile:  Niewiele tego.
W ogóle położenie kanalizacji nie powinno stanowić problemu. 
Najpierw najlepiej jest złożyć kanalizację "na sucho". Zobaczyć gdzie wychodzą odejścia od rury głównej. Szpadelek, kopanie rowków (we wcześniej zagęszczonym piachu)  :ohmy:  . Spadek - trza se policzyć. Jak dla mnie z jednej strony wyżej z drugiej niżej (niżej tam gdzie wychodzi z domu)   :Wink2:  . U nas wyszło około 5% i nie ważne jak jest w projekcie. Nic się nie zatrzyma, będzie lecieć z siłą wodospadu  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Tera zdjęcia będą



*Uwaga od starego mła*: Łatwiej jest łączyć rury z kolankami a później wszystko łączyć do trójników. Niezbędny jest płyn do naczyń  :smile:  lub też jak kto woli, wysoce specjalistyczne preparat - mydełko do kupienia w marketach  :big tongue: . Bez poślizgu nie wchodzi. Nie posmarujesz - nie pojedziesz.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Tera będą już tylko zdjęcia.













I po robocie  :smile: 





*OGŁOSZENIE*  :Wink2: 

Chętnie wypożyczę mojego starego do położenia kanalizacji, w dowolnym miejscu Polski za 1000 zł, niech bóg widzi moją krzywdę - z dojazdem.  Warszawka płaci 2000 zł, ... bo do Was mamy cholernie daleko i zawsze nie po drodze...   :Wink2:   :big tongue:  sia la la la la  :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Żeby nie było że ja nic nie robię. Męczę pomieszczenie pod schodami. Kopię, kopię, kopię i się nie mogę do ławy dokopać.  :cry: 




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

02.05.09

Robota to nas kocha   :smile:  
Jeszcze przypomniało nam się o jednej ważnej sprawie. Jak dobrze, że przed wylewką. Ufffff. Jesooo dzięki Ci za dobrą pamięć    :Wink2:  Po budowie możesz mi resecik zrobić.   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Na szczęście zostanie dziennik  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Jesienią nie zostawiliśmy również "dziurki" na kabel energetyczny.  :Confused: 
To chyba było tak.  Wiedzieliśmy, że trza to zrobić stary mła tak się rozpędził z murowaniem ściany fundamentowej i zapomniał   :Roll:  Stwierdziliśmy więc, i tak kończymy na wiosnę, i tak musimy drenaż zrobić, to się odkopiemy i przewiercimy. 

Żebym nie zapomniała:

- podkop pod ławą - wejście wody 
- wykopać dziurę na słupek wejściowy, zbrojenie, szalunek, tuba.
- wprowadzić kabel energetyczny

Dziś po wkopaniu kanalizacji, ubiliśmy piaseczek skoczkiem w kuchni i komorze z kotłownią. Między rurami. 
Salon zrobiony, komora - kotłownia, wejście, toaleta - zrobiona, kuchnia - zrobiona. 
Później polaliśmy wszystko dobrze, bardzo dobrze wodą. Najwięcej w miejscach gdzie wychodzą rury kanalizacyjne i tam gdzie leżą. Niech piasek osiada. Będziemy tak robić codziennie. 
Jakoś tak nam jeszcze czasu zostało, więc zabraliśmy się za murowanie ściany salonu. I domek jest już zamknięty. Teraz tylko do góry.   :Roll: 


A może to te tabletki na pamięć ?  :Wink2:  Co by nie pomogło - jest dobrze.  :Wink2:   :big grin: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

03.04.09

Prawie jak w każde święto,   :Wink2:  jak co niedzielę zjawiliśmy się na działce. Stary popędził rano, ja dopiero po południu. 
Małż zrobił przelot w kolejnej ścianie fundamentowej, przy wejściu, pod kabelek do prundu. Potem sobie pomurował.  :cool: 


Tera foto, wejście prundu:



A docelowo kabelek będzie sobie mieszkał w takiej oto rurce. Ma wchodzić pod Kątem prostym   :Roll:  życzenie elektryka



Się muruje ściana  :Wink2: 



No dobra. Chwila relaksu. Zabraliśmy się za wejście wody do domu. Pod ławą   :Confused:  .Przyjaciółki łopatki w dłoń i marsz kierunek: lewy południowo wschodni narożnik domu.





Ehe he hehehe - piasek luz ale dalej jest przecież glina   :Evil:  
Rozpacz - jedno słowo. Najgorszą rzeczą przy kopaniu w glinie jest to, że franca się wrednie przyklei do łopaty i nie ma zamiaru się puścić.  :cry:   :Evil:  
Najgorsza pozycja kopania - ja, siedzę w rowie 50 cm głęboki, 50 cm szeroki, i gmeram łopatką ogrodową pod ławą. A woda pomalutku wychodzi. Buty  grzęzną w wykopie, który na samym dole jest nieco szerszy niż moje dwie stopy. Nie idzie. Wydłubuję jakieś skrawki a cholerstwo jest twarde.
Co robić? Stary ma pomysła! Czym górnicy wiercą?

Powstał okrutny zwierz z zębami wrrrrrrrrr   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Będzie się wgryzał i jednocześnie wyciągał leniwą glinę   :Lol:   :Lol:  



Zwierz może mieć różną długość.  :oops: 



I cap glinę. A bidna glina tylko chlip, cichutko chlip, chlip, chlip. A masz, ja Ci kurde pokażę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 



Poszło. Szczerze mam dosyć gmerania w ziemi!!! O ogrodzie pomyślę za najwcześniej za rok   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

04.05.09

Po pracy - na budowę. Dziurka ze zwierzem wypełniła się wodą.  :Evil:  



Jutro musimy kupić tego niebieskiego węża. Już docelowo ze 25m. I będziemy przepychać oraz ustawiać go pod odpowiednim kątem   :Confused:  

Polaliśmy znów cały piaseczek wodą.
Przygotowujemy się do pierwszej wylewki. Stworzyliśmy narzędzie rozgarniające i wygładzające beton.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Niech się stanie!!! Żyj!!!  :ohmy: 



Skromnie napiszę, iż tym razem patent mój   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:  



Myśl techniczna  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Deska będzie dłuższa.   :cool: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

05.05.09

Kupiliśmy wąż przyłączeniowy do wody. Małż kupował ostatnio go w Casto, kupił tylko 6m - to z niego robiliśmy "zwierzaki". Teraz jakoś tak nie bardzo pasowało do Casto jechać, więc udaliśmy się do pierwszego lepszego składu budowlanego (no dobra byliśmy w dwóch). W Casto wąż kosztuje 3,40zł lub 3,60zł na składzie ten sam wąż 5,50zł. Udało się nam go wycyganić za 4zł. *Więcej na żadnym składzie się nie pojawię*. Mam jednego dostawcę u którego kupuję wszystko beton - w tym roku ( 200 zł/m3 ), piach(14zł za tonę), bloczki ( 2,60 zł/szt ) i cegłę ( 5,20 zł/szt ). Resztę zakupów robimy w Casto. I niech tak zostanie.

inwestor słowo napisze....
.... cholera - myslałem że składy budowlane są tanie  :Evil:   - ZONK!! *to najdroższe miejsca na świecie. 
* 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

05.05.09

Wąż docelowy do wody umieszczony na właściwym miejscu. 

Z zewnątrz domu.



I wewnątrz.



Oraz po zasypaniu.



Z prac ziemnych zostaje:  :Roll:   opaska drenażowa wokół domu, ocieplenie fundamentów  :cry:  wykop pod słupek, szalunek do niego, zbrojenie i oczywiście pierwsza wylewka.Taras i schody wejściowe w dalekiej  przyszłości. Jest co robić  :Roll:   :cry: 

Beton zamówiony. Ma się zjawić w sobotę, 11m3.
Pomieszczenie pod schodami zostaje. Nie zdążymy wybrać piachu. Trzeba będzie się rozejrzeć za betoniarką   :Lol: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

06.05.09 - 08.05.09

Podlewamy piaseczek.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

09.05.09

Beton zamówiony na 8.00. Oczywiście grucha i pompa przyjechała o 7.00.   :Roll:  
Panowie chyba się lekko zdziwili widząc tylko mnie i mojego staruszka (po 30 minutach dojechał mój brat).   :Lol:  
Ogólnie fajni ludzie. Podpowiadali nam, mówili gdzie jeszcze dolać, gdzie dołek, gdzie górka. A na koniec wpisali nam 2 godziny pracy.   :smile:  

Jakoś chyba ujęła ich baba z łopatą tudzież z grabiami i przymocowaną wkrętami do nich deską.   :oops:  Jeden do mnie podszedł i powiedział: dobrze, że ma pani kalosze. Se myślę: Kaman, nie wszystkie chodzą w szpilkach po górach  :Roll:  Kurde może jednak tak źle wyglądam w za dużych rękawicach. Może trza se na blond włosy przefarbować? Siet, praca fizola prostuje ale żeby aż tak  :ohmy: ?

KB radził nam rozłożyć i wypoziomować rurki po których można ściągać beton. Dowiedziałam się również o deskach, które można wbić w piach. Niczego takiego nie zrobiliśmy. Nie starczyło nam czasu. Nie kupiliśmy też metrowych pacek, nie zacieraliśmy betonu długą deską. Poszło tylko łopatą i narzędziem grabio - gładzącym.   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :oops:  

Jak wyszło? Sami oceńcie. 

Oto foto: (mało trochę ale nie dałam rady zagarniać betonu i jednocześnie cykać foty)





No to Rock and Roll dzieciaki:  :smile: 







Fachowiec od tyłu  :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:  



Stary mła jak Jesos tyle, że po betonie   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol: 



*ZROBILIŚMY TO !!!*





W życiu mi tak 2 godziny szybko nie zleciały   :Lol:   :Lol:  







*OGŁOSZENIE*

Teraz to siebie też już wypożyczę   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Warszawka oczywiście x2 bo ciągle mamy do Was daleko. Matołkowo x3 bo klasyk z łopatą to rzadkość.   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool: 

Tak więc mili Państwo stan zero ukończony (w maju  :Roll: ). Kwoty, ceny, koszty podam później.
Trzy tygodnie skakania skoczkiem ( w łekendy ). W tym 2 dni po 8 godzin w salloonie, reszta 6 dni. W modę kopane w życiu tyle czasu nie spędziłam na piasku.  :Wink2: 

Beton zamówiony B15 oczywiście w cenie chudego. Wlane 2 gruchy, 11m3.

Moja rada: Dobrze żyjcie z facetem od pompy - to on jest dowodzący jeśli mu cosik nie pasuje drugą gruchę może zawsze wysłać przez okoliczne wioski. U nas ponoć skurnole jeżdżą do Rąbienia i  Aleksa z Kansas przez Zgierz.  :Roll: 

Oficjalnie: STAN ZERO UKOŃCZONY mordecka mi się jarzy, o tak  :big grin:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Koniec wredności z naszej strony. Bo tacy nie jesteśmy. Pisząc "warszawka" i "matołkowo" pisałam do ludzi, którzy w kpiący, szyderczy sposób próbowali nas skompromitować. Ci którzy chcieli to zrobić dobrze wiedzą, że  napisane słowa kierowane są bezpośrednio do nich.

Nie uważam się za alfę i omegę. Wielu rzeczy nie wiem. Ciągle pytam i pytać będę. 
Nie wszystko nam się udaje. Czasem pustak wpadnie i nie bardzo można go poprawić. Czasem naddaje się zaprawą. A wylewka w jednym miejscu wyszła 1cm niżej (lepiej niżej niż ma pęknąć) i mury są "pociapane". Ale wierzcie mi na nasze możliwości to ( i tu nieskromnie) jest naprawdę nieźle. KB nie wierzył nam, że zalejemy wylewkę. Pewnie miał już jakiś plan ratunkowy.  :Roll: 
Nie mam również zamiaru udawać supermena i wmawiać wam, że pustaka na palcu kręcę jak piłeczkę w cyrku.

To do was hipokryci. A i jeszcze ...z klasyki... krowy które dużo ryczą mało mleka dają... wiec, radzę się zabrać do roboty, gdziekolwiek byście nie pracowali. 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Zmieniliśmy zaprawę. Na Kreisel, bo jest lepsza od ABE o tyle, że "jest bardziej tłusta", łatwiejsza i ABE zdrożało o zyla czyli kosztuje 6,60zł tyle co kreisel.   :smile:  





Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

10.05.09 Niedziela

Świetnie się chodzi po wylewce. Tak równiutko, nie no super.   :big grin:  
Zabraliśmy się więc za ścianę między kuchnią a pomieszczeniem pod schodami. Wyrabiamy ostatnią paletę. My czyli murarz stary mła i pomocnik murarza (ten co nosi pustaki) czyli ja. Marzeniem naszym jest aby przy następnym transporcie samochód rozładował pustaki już w wewnątrz domu. Kurde się trza nachodzić i nanosić. Jednym słowem kuchnię sobie przyniosłam a mąż mi ją wymurował.    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  







Oczywiście wcześniej papa i Izolbet pod pustaki. 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

11.05.09

Zamawiamy pustaki, na budowie był SOLID  :ohmy: , będzie SOLID  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

13.05.09

Przyjechała cegła pełna na komin i pustaki. Cegłę zamawialiśmy w cegielni *"Dąbrówka"* u Zawadzkiego. Cegła jest git - piękna trzyma wszystkie wymiary i wygląda jak klinkier. :smile:  Zrobię zdjęcia to się pochwalę. 
3 palety cegły 0.85zł za sztukę z transportem cena "wynegocjowana"     :smile:  
Pustaki od mojego stałego dostawcy 8 palet - 480 szt powinno starczyć lekko ponad strop.

I powoli zabieramy się do murowania komina   :smile:   :Confused:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

13 - 16.05.09


*KOMIN*

Komin. Właśnie - dla mnie abstrakcja.   :Roll:  
Przyznaję się, palcem nie kiwnęłam ani w projektowaniu, ani też (narazie)  podczas budowy. Napiszę to co do mnie mówił stary - wszelkie pytania do niego, ja nie wiem nic  :sad: .

Poczytaliśmy, odrobiliśmy lekcję, porozmawialiśmy i zabraliśmy się za... komin.
Ten, który jest w projekcie był dla nas raczej nie wykonalny. Nie chcieliśmy murować komina z kanałem wentylacyjnym 21x21 nie tłukąc cegły. Więc go powiększyliśmy. Kanały zostały zmienione tak żeby było można je murować bez podziału cegły: czyli wentylacyjne 14x27 i spalinowe 27x27. 
W kanał spalinowy od strony kotłowni włożony jest wkład *Bolesławca* f 27 bez owijania wełną. Od strony salonu wkład 200mm ceramiczny (kołnierz od tego wkładu ma 270mm i wchodzi idealnie w komin, nie trzeba go usztywniać). 
Od strony salonu właściwy komin zacznie się dopiero na wysokości 2m. Na tej wysokości wylejemy płytę żelbetową. Pod płytą jest przestrzeń na wkład kominowy, który już wybraliśmy i cholera jest wcale nie mały - 140 cm wysoki  :smile:  i czerpnię DGP.

Obiecuję później zamieścić jakiś rysunek techniczny naszego komina, bo to jest raczej mało normalne.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

W trakcie budowy komina będę starała się dodać jakiś opis, choć przyznam, że sama nie wiem o co kaman?   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

Na zdjęciu widać "szablony", które zrobiliśmy z płyty meblowej. Tylko po to, żeby kanały w środku były ładne i równe.  :cool: 



Widok od strony salonu





Widok od strony kotłowni



Widoczne wyczystki są zrobione tylko na czas budowy komina. Później je zamurujemy a docelowe będą 30cm wyżej. Wytłuczemy je po "zamurowaniu skraplacza".

Wkład ceramiczny Bolesławca





Równiutki kanał  :cool:  (chodzi o zaprawę)



I jeszcze raz komin od strony salonu





Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

A i jeszcze zobaczcie jak stary mój kazał ustawić pustaki - niech sobie je teraz sam sięga   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  





Dziękuję wszystkim czytającym - pierwsza dycha 10032   :smile:   :smile:  




Pozdrawiam


20.05.09

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Obiecane zdjęcie cegły pełnej.

Ta z prawej strony cegła *"Dąbrówka"* dostępna również w casto po 0,98zł za szt. My kupowaliśmy bezpośrednio w cegielni *0,85zł* za sztukę z transportem. Ta po lewej stronie (kupionych na szczęście tylko 10 szt) po *1,20zł*.



I na palecie. 






Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

18.05 - 22.05.09 z przerwami

Oprócz komina (bo mła stary już ma go dosyć  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ) powstają kolejne ściany nośne. Kuchnia się powoli robi, ściany zewnętrzne rosną.

Kuchnia widok od strony salonu. W projekcie jest wielkie okno podawcze u nas tu będzie przejście. Ściana z oknem podawczym ( jeśli w ogóle tatowe będzie  :Wink2: ) została przesunięta i stanie 1m - 1,20 m dalej. 





Nie ma też stopni, które w projekcie są   :Lol: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

23.05.09 sobota

Małż i brat mój wzięli się za nadproża. I tu miła niespodzianka na składzie (szczecińska - rąbieńska) ceny jak u producenta. Kupili 3 nadproża do okna w salonie 3m, do drzwi wejściowych i okna w kotłowni. 

Więc kiedy ja się zjawiłam na działce zastałam taki widok. Cholernie ciężkie te belki ( i tu myśl o murłatach ). Z pomocą przyszedł sąsiad. *Dzięki sąsiad  - dozgonna wdzięczność*.   :big grin: 

Zdjęcie z poziomu gruntu. Okno jest zmienione, poszerzone. 150 na 270 *I jest wielkie, ogromne, ogromniaste  -  chyba przesadziliśmy*  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol: 



Widok z okna - prawa strona



Lewa strona



W salonie



Widok z drogi. To drugie okno jest w kotłowni i..... też wcale niemałe. 



I pewnie nie dacie wiary, że ściany murowane są z pomocą czterech przęseł rusztowania... ja już do niemożliwego przywykłam  :Lol:  

godzina 17.30 spadamy bo się zbiera na




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

witamy 
Z wielką pasją czytamy wasz dziennik budowy :smile:  Jestescie naszymi idolami  :big grin:   na forum,podziwiamy waszą cięzką robotę,mamy nadzieje ze bedziecie pisac na bieżąco .My też zaczynamy budowę,systemem gospodarczym czyli rękawy do góry i naprzód  :big grin:   :cool:  Wybralismy projekt Sopran Y z malymi zmianami.Czekamy wlasnie na PNB(kwestia 1,5 m-ca).Poza tym jestesmy ze Zgierza więc prawie po sasiedzku  :Lol:  
Rozglądamy sie wlasnie za materiałami ,co do Dąbrówki to bylismy w piatek podali nam cene 0,80zł za cegłe tylko niewiem jak z transportem  :Confused:  
Gdzie kupowaliscie bloczki fundamentowe i w jakiej cenie?
pozdrawiamy  :Wink2:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

żonka nie dopisała a prosiłem   :Roll:   -gdzie kupiliscie wyginarę do drutu?

----------


## Nadiaart

> witamy 
> Z wielką pasją czytamy wasz dziennik budowy Jestescie naszymi idolami   na forum,podziwiamy waszą cięzką robotę,mamy nadzieje ze bedziecie pisac na bieżąco .My też zaczynamy budowę,systemem gospodarczym czyli rękawy do góry i naprzód   Wybralismy projekt Sopran Y z malymi zmianami.Czekamy wlasnie na PNB(kwestia 1,5 m-ca).Poza tym jestesmy ze Zgierza więc prawie po sasiedzku  
> Rozglądamy sie wlasnie za materiałami ,co do Dąbrówki to bylismy w piatek podali nam cene 0,80zł za cegłe tylko niewiem jak z transportem  
> Gdzie kupowaliscie bloczki fundamentowe i w jakiej cenie?
> pozdrawiamy


Witam

Odpowiem na pw -  na przyszłość zapraszam do komentarzy, jest link w podpisie.  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

od 23.05. 09 do 03.06.09

Murowanie ścian dalej. Ostatnia warstwa z cegły pełnej.
Pogoda raczej nie sprzyja ciągle pada i cholera zimno. 





Miejsce cięcia pustaków - zawiasem  :Roll:   :cool: 



Okno na klatce schodowej powiększone -  :big grin:  dziękuję Ci misiu - piesku  :Lol:   :Lol: 





Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Zamówione deski na strop - przyjechały. Ale normalnie niektóre to zuchy są   :big grin:  Pinkne takie, duże ahh....

Jedna krowa ma 36cm szerokości i chyba  5m długości.   :big grin:  
A jaki zapach...







Dechy po 475zł za m3 z transportem na miejsce   :big grin:  



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

A i jeszcze przyjechała nowa dziewczyna mojego małża, nie wiem jak się nazywa ale ma skośne oczy.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 



A tu widać zestaw "mały budowlaniec"  :big grin:  przy pomocy tychże narzędzi budowany jest nasz dom  :ohmy:  Betoniarki nadal nie ma i nie będzie. W zaprzyjaźnionej (zaprzyjaźniliśmy się całkiem niedawno, stamtąd chłopak skoczek) wypożyczalni mamy naprawdę niezłą stawkę za łikend więc... po co kupować betoniarę.




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

03.06.09 - 07.06.09

Ściany wymurowane do końca. Ostatnia warstwa cegła pełna. Nadproża położone, część zalana. I tu *za pomoc dzięki wielkie*(zamiennie zawsze trzech chłopa do wkładania): *szwagrowi B - zwanego Darmozjadem i Szynko - żerem, bratu -Chińczykowi, sąsiadowi - Zięciuniowi Żaby i kuzynowi  - Kartnickiemu*. Bez Was kochani to byśmy się posikali.   :Wink2:  Ja  szczególnie.  :Lol: 

Komin jak stoi tak stoi. Nic do góry nie idzie, nie rośnie   :Roll:  Małż lekko ma dosyć. Mówi "łeeee tam z tymi małymi cegłami dłubie i dłubie i nic nie widać".   :Roll: 

Pożyczyliśmy "zawodowe rusztowanie" - wujo się pochwalił że ma i już nie ma   :Wink2: , więc mamy 6 wielkich przęseł.

Straty: 

- padła wiertarka z Casto za 35zł, żyła 2 lata i umarła w trakcie pracy. Jej miejsce zajął Pan DEWALT.

- padł zawias do przecinania pustaków - miał prawo. Ale mamy drugi  :Lol: 

- padł jakiś mięsień lub ścięgno staremu w plecach - nie wiem do jakiego lekarza go wysłać, chyba pójdzie do chirurga, niech wytnie to co boli i już.  :Wink2:  Przestanie marudzić


*STROP* 

07.06.09

Panie i Panowie, Chłopcy i Dziewczęta, warszawko, psy, koty i chomiki: *UWAGA wchodzimy na STROP* 

Strop zaczynamy od kuchni. Dzięki zdjęciom *Majry* dowiedzieliśmy się jak mocować, szalować, podpierać deskowanie. Dzięki  :smile: 

Tu ujawnią się zdolności stolarskie małża (chyba zdolności). Chwaliłam się że mam w domu osobistego stolarza? Chyba nie, więc: mebelki kuchenne, pokojowe, szafy, schowanka na węże i jaszczurki, wybiegi dla chomików, mysie dziury też sami robimy. A jak.  :ohmy:  Także dziennik skończy się z ostatnią szafką.  :smile: 

Myśleliśmy też o drzwiach wejściowych, nawet był pomysł, wiemy jak to zrobić... ale staremu się nie chce rzeźbić.  :Roll: 


Tera foto: w większości d...a starego w desach czteropaskowych, bo wlazł w kadr i nie chciał wyjść  :Wink2:  



Kupiliśmy kołki szybkiego montażu  :ohmy:  też nie wiedziałam że takie są ale staremu to się nie podoba, chyba jeszcze dokręci jakieś cuś. 







Pan i Pani Chinka - spalinowa dziewczynka  :Wink2: 

















I koniec deskowania kuchni.



Żarty żartami a cholera ciężko nadal. Tyle, że teraz praca pachnąca cudnie lasem mmmmmmm.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

To już nie jest dziennik, to tygodnik a niebawem może i dwutygodnik  :Wink2:  Oj wstyd    :oops:  . Na swoje usprawiedliwienie powiem tylko tyle: nie jesteśmy ekipą i w tygodniu zazwyczaj małż jest sam na budowie. Więc niewiele się dzieje bla,bla,bla

Z dobrych wieści:

- stary mła czuje się dobrze (znów żona uratowała)   :big grin:  A już obstawialiśmy co to może być. Ból umiejscowiony w dolnym pasie plecków i pojawiający się przy głębokim oddychaniu a później nawet przy jakimkolwiek ruchu. Ja obstawiałam wątrobę i kręgosłup   :Wink2:  i prawie mi się udało przekonać starego   :Lol:   :Lol:  Stary nieśmiało myślał o płucach   :Roll:  W końcu podeszliśmy do sprawy eksperymentalnie ketonal forte (tabletki) oraz wick (śmierdzące mazidło). Zadziałało. Przeziębienie jakiegoś mięśnia. A jaki był lament  :Roll:   :Wink2:  No tak to jest, jak się śpi bez majtek    :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

- Komin rośnie do góry  :big grin:  wzrost komina jest proporcjonalny do częstotliwości okładów z wicka   :Wink2:  
Tak na marginesie to jest ogromny i mam niemiłe odczucia. Kojarzy mi się z krematorium brrr   :Roll: 


07.06.09 - 17.06.09 

Małż muruje komin dalej tj wyżej. Powstaje szalunek pod płytę żelbetową w kominie. Ma powstać jeszcze zbrojenie tejże płyty.

12 i 14.06.09 

Robiliśmy (ja, małż i syn przy czym synek raczej z basenu dyrygował  :Wink2: ) dalej deskowanie pod strop, tym razem już salonu   :cool: 

Zresztą co ja będę nudzić, zobaczcie sami i oceńcie.

Komin od strony salonu





Komin od strony kotłowni





Deski stropowe nad salonem



I jeszcze obiecany przekrój kominka - o, tak to ma być








Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Wrzucam jeszcze komin w perspektywie. Jakoś tego wcześniej nie zrobiłam   :oops:  
Kominy mamy w dwa. Jeden wentylacyjny, który zaczyna się od stropu w kuchni i wyłazi na pietrze w łazience. Drugi to ten "ekstras", który jest między salonem a kotłownią i małym wc. Był już w projekcie my tylko go lekko poszerzyliśmy - pomysł nam się bardzo podobał, zakładaliśmy wcześniej dodatkowe ogrzewanie kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym. Mimo, iż nie będzie takiego rozwiązania komin jest git - wszystko w jednym miejscu.

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

15.06.09 - 25.06.09

Zbrojenie płyty nad kominkiem 







Zalana płyta.





Konstrukcja nośna szalunku pod strop (słyszę podpowiedzi obok  :Wink2: )
Małz z moim bratem  :smile: 







I jeszcze ja z bratem wydłubaliśmy glinę z komory pod schodami do wysokości - 6 bloczków. Uuuu było ciężko. Ale na zdjęciu dopiero widzę, że poziomu nie złapałam   :Wink2:  Se stary wydłubie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Na poważnie, po ostatnich deszczach stoi tam 10 cm wody   :Evil:   :Evil:   i kurde jak wejść na strop? 
Szerze, liczę, że za chwilkę będzie upalne lato i z bajora zrobi się pustynia. W innym razie - wymiana gruntu. Czyli - *ŁOPATOLOGIA!!!!*



Salon - muszę pozamiatać  :oops:  





Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Daty nie podam bo jej nie znam.

W kominie małż zrobił przelot - "dziurkę" na DGP, lepiej widoczna na drugim zdjęciu. Obok wkładu ceramicznego.







Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

27.06.09

Przyjechała stal na zbrojenie, więc skończyła się już zabawa w zaginanie   :Confused:  Zabawa była przy fundamentach 350 kg. 
Stal oczywiście z METALEX- u 1900kg 3830zł za całą paczuszkę.





Kierowca owszem rozładował, na docelowe miejsce małż sobie musiał już sam przenieść. 

Stary mła zamocował kolejne regle (teraz już wiem jak to się nazywa   :Wink2:  ). Twierdzi, że do 4,20 m jest w stanie sam je połapać do szalunku.  :cool:  Jutro będę z nim to sprawdzę   :Wink2:   :Roll:  



Komin w całej okazałości ( jaka to jest dłubanina... to tylko *Wilko* wie)  :cool:  

Widok od strony salonu



I na koniec ekstas pomieszczenie pod schodami (obniżone) po opadach. Przestanie kurde padać wreszcie?? Bo nas zima zastanie   :Lol:   :Evil:  






Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

A i jeszcze...  Stary mła był na polowaniu....  :ohmy: 





... najlepsze są nóżki...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Próbuję rozszyfrować co to za ptaszysko   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

28.06.09

Razem z małżem deskowaliśmy kolejną część stropu. Pomieszczenia: hol, kotłownia, wejście, wc. Zmocowaliśmy również kolejne pióra (regle) nad salonem.





Komin





Mam pytanie: po ostatnich obfitych deszczach na dechy coś wlazło (grzyb). Wystarczy potraktować je samym impregnatem grzybobójczym czy też dodatkowo starać się grzyba usunąć. Deski mają iść jeszcze na dach   :Confused: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

30.06.09 - 02.07.09

Małż zabrał się za zbrojenie. Choć nie skończyliśmy jeszcze deskowania   :Confused:  On tak lubi lekko nie po kolei. Na pierwszy ogień poszły wieńce. 
A dziś to mnie już zaskoczył. Za zbroił prawie całą kuchnię    :ohmy:  Wiedziałam, że kuchnia jest za mała   :Wink2: 

Wieńce



Jarzma



Zbrojenie nad kuchnią. 










Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Muszę się z Wami tym podzielić.
Sama nie wierzę,  :ohmy:  a starego mła chyba trza będzie reanimować    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Kupiliśmy dziś *NASZ SAMOCHÓD: FORD CAPRI FC III*  :big grin:  

Jak doszło do tego że został sprzedany? Powiem tylko, sprawa honorowa mojego starego (faceci  :Wink2: ).
Po siedmiu latach bez ukochanego auta, wczoraj dostaliśmy cynk gdzie stoi. Myślałam że stary się poryczy ze szczęścia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Auto jest w opłakanym stanie. I nie ważne jak wygląda i czy jest sprawne ale małż ma do niego sentyment. Dodam jeszcze, że tym autem pojechaliśmy na pierwszy nasz wspólny wypad nad morze ( hehhhh piękni i młodzi  :Wink2: ).

Teraz musimy wybudować garaż a plastik cary sio przed dom!!!   :Lol: 

Pierwsze dwa zdjęcia z czasów jego świetności 





Wczoraj pierwsze spotkanie po latach - Stary się prawie poryczał  :Roll: 



A to fotki z dnia dzisiejszego





Obiecał mi, że nie kupi w trakcie budowy żadnego motocykla i nie kupił... .a na ten samochód ma moje błogosławieństwo  :Wink2:  



Linia...


I ja z cynkiem - się nie zdążyłam uczesać do zdjęcia  :Wink2: 





Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

02.07.09 - 10.07.09

Czas leci, praca wre - tylko czemu odnoszę wrażenie, że to tak strasznie wolno idzie? 

Ale efekty są.   :cool:  

Lasu przybywa, już zarosło drzewem w salonie   :Wink2:  
Specjalnie chyba nie mam się co rozpisywać, wiadomo co i jak. Zresztą zobaczcie sami.












Nie ukrywam, wiedza zdobyta z forum    :cool: 

A teraz dzieło artysty zbrojarza  :Wink2:  : *zbrojenie do słupa wejściowego*.











Dacie wiarę, że w tej wodzie tj w wykopie jest szalunek i chudy - nie? Uwierzcie, bo jest.  :ohmy:  



O komorze pod schodami nie wspominam bo jest w niej 30cm wody.   :Evil:  

Tymczasem na górze poukładane, poskręcane zbrojenie na podkładkach. Na końcu widoczny wieniec, nie mamy jeszcze deskowania z zewnątrz.





Podkładek szukajcie na allegro. 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

11.07.09 -12.07.09

Krótki instruktaż zaginania prętów zbrojeniowych 12mm.  :cool:  

Zaginarki bądź giętarki u nas sztuk 2. Pierwsza jeszcze z zeszłego roku mniejsza do prętów 6 mm. A drugą małż zaadoptował niedawno z allegro za jedyne 130zł z przesyłką i papierami adopcyjnymi (paragon). 
Tak naprawdę to kłamię, mamy trzy zaginarki - ten kto widział to wie o którą chodzi.  :smile:  Ta trzecia, no cóż dobra ale nie na taką ilość prętów 12 mm. Służyła nam podczas tworzenia zbrojenia fundamentów.

Oto nasze dziecioki do stali   :Wink2:  mniejsza 6mm, większa siostra 12mm



A teraz krótka fotorelacja z zaginania figur:















Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

12.07.09 - 14.07.09

Strop. Tak się baliśmy stopu. Wydawał się nam taakiii straszny. Nieustannie martwiły nas jakieś problemiki, które tak naprawdę sami tworzyliśmy. 
I proszę deski można ułożyć i dociąć, stemple pozabijać. Pręty pociąć i powrzucać jak tyczki  :ohmy:  na górę. Robota raczej mozolna, pracochłonna ale nie za ciężka i sprawiająca przyjemność, przynajmniej mojemu małżowi   :Wink2:  Ogólnie bezstresowo  :smile:  
A propos małż czuje jakiś niedosyt, chodzi o zbrojenie. Twórca pragnie czegoś więcej niż tylko to, co mu dokumentacja prawi. Zamierza tworzyć z owych prętów. O matko!!!


Wieniec



Figury już na swoim miejscu





Odważyłam się wejść po drabinie. Sama wiązałam.   :cool:   :oops: 









Strop monolityczny to super rozwiązanie dla takich jak my. Nie wyobrażam sobie biegania z terivą na górę po schodach - po jakich schodach?   :Lol:  
















Dobrze jest  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

14.07.09

Słupek. 
Stary wybrał odmęt z wykopu, w którym wcześniej spoczął szalunek i chudy. Dziś małż również ustawił i wypoziomował zbrojenie stopy słupka. Na końcu stworzył pień ze zbrojenia oraz go przymocował do stopy.

Ważna informacja: Lepiej jest zagiąć sześciokątne jarzemka niż obwiązywać pręty (jeśli robi się samemu).











Na to coś   :Wink2:  mamy włożyć 4m tubę szalunkową po czym zalać betonem   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Jak? Z drabiny? Oj czuję że będzie jazda   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 


HELP!!!   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

Witam

15.07.09

A więc, małż od rana walczył z 4m (dokładnie 3,5m) tubą szalunkową  :smile: .

Tubę kupiliśmy w składzie na szczecińskiej i rąbieńskiej. O dziwo taniej niż w Casto. Tuba jokera u producenta 98zł, w casto 130zł ale dużo lepsze (nie joker'owe). My kupiliśmy dziś jokera w składzie za 104zł. Mieliśmy bliżej niż do producenta za to modliliśmy się żeby nie spadł deszcz. Tuby, te od jokera nie wytrzymują na deszczu  :Confused:  o pozostałych nie wiem ale nikt nie bardzo poleca na niekontrolowany opad. Raczej z tubami generalnie uważać (tak poniżej 110zł) zalać i modlić się żeby nie padało przez najbliższe 24h.

W każdym razie tubę szanowny małz ustawił i czekał aż przyjadę do pomocy. 
Więc zrobiliśmy to po pakistańsku a tak się śmiałam z zalewania betonem za pomocą wiader.  :Lol:  W naszym przypadku innej metody nie było. Grucha odpada, betoniary nie mamy, nie pożyczyliśmy - siet!!!!

Najpierw mieszanie betonu w taczce  :Lol:  



Później wlewaliśmy beton w tubę wiadrami ( całe szczęście, że zostały nam te małe po dysperbicie, gdyby były większe to dziś byłby mój ostatni dzień  :Lol: )





Ja byłam podajnikiem  :Lol: 



I tak zakończyliśmy dzień  :smile: 




Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

1. nie pytajcie: jak postawić *samemu* brojenie słupa 3,5m w pionie  :cool:  
2. nie pytajcie: jak na to zbrojenie nasunąć *samemu* tubę i to wszystko wypionować   :cool:  

jak tak sobie tera to czytam - to nie  mam zdania...  :ohmy:   :cool:   :Lol:   :smile:   :big tongue:   :cry:   :Wink2:   :Roll: 


*odkrycie roku: piwo CIECHAN* - to zielone - POLECAM


dobra - tyle ja - lece na plac boju..

NEtbet

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju...

ni ma zdjęć!!

są schody!! ( szalunek )

ni ma małżonki ( nygusuje nad morzem )

są chęci do zbrojenia schodów

ni ma wiedzy jak zamieścić zdjęcia ( wiedza tajemna ślubnej - mnie nerwa puszcza )

są plany na wylanie stropu

ni ma zaszalowanego balkonu

są .....braki w deskach - trza dokupić....

...i takie tam.,...i takie nic....dzieje się!!

jak ślubna wypocznie nad wielką wodą to ją zmobilizuje coby foto wrzuciła...

no chyba ze siem sam zmobilizuję   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:   :cool:  

pozdro 
NETbet

----------


## netbet

no dobra - zawziąłem się - wiec będą foty...

niby nic się nie dzieje, a jednak - powstał szalunek pod klatkę schodową.... w bólach i pocie czoła.  :Wink2: 

jak na pierwszą w swoim życiu klatówe - to mówie wam wyszło całkiem równo.
pozostaje to teraz tylko zazbroić ..... zrobić jeszcze szalunek pod balkon i go .... zazbroić, no i dokończyć...... zbrojenie tropu i ....MOŻNA ZALEWAĆ!!





jak zdążę to wrzucę dziś foty ze zbrojenia schodów - tiaa... jak zdążę je uklicić.

pozdro
NETbet


info dla tych co otwierają dziennik od tej strony :* NA TEJ BUDOWIE JESZCZE NIE BYŁO ŻADNEJ EKIPY* - i oby tak zostało ( z wyłączeniem konstrukcji dachu .... sam nie wiem.. chyba   :cool:  )

----------


## netbet

dziś :

- ni ma roboty i fot - pada deszcz a ja jestem z cukru .... przemoknę, przemarznę, przewieje mnie.... zachoruje i umrę... po co mi to...... 

*PO CO TO WAM!!!! co będziecie czytać????* to dla czytelników dziś się oszczędzam   :cool:  

za to dziś mam czas na browarek i kilka chwil przed kompem.
czy nie powinienem ogłosić *"czatu z NETbet'em "* na łamach komentarzy ??

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Urlopu miało nie być, a był   :big grin:  
Takie nie planowane wypady są najlepsze. Spakować się w jeden wieczór i pomknąć. Nawet małż dołączył - ale się wynudził.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

A było tak:




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

A tym czasem na budowie:

Pamiętacie słupek wejściowy, zalewany po pakistańsku, czyli rozrobiony beton w taczce i wlewany z rusztowania do tuby wiadrami.
Więc jest i ma się dobrze   :smile:  Jupi!!!
Podejrzeliśmy co prawda tylko kawałek i wygląda doskonale. Mamy tylko nadzieję, że cały taki jest w środku.    :smile:  

A tak się śmiałam z Pakistańczyków   :oops:   :Lol:  Sama te wiadra nosiłam   :Lol:  



Pomieszczenie pod schodami, zmora nasza, zostało opróżnione z wody. Małż kupił pompę do brudnej wody (casto 35zł) i wąż (się nie znam, taki jakiś żółty dla odmiany, 80zł   :ohmy: ) półtorej godziny i wody niet.    :big grin:  
Następnie zasypał komorę 15cm warstwą chudego. I da się już chodzić, woda nie podchodzi, ba już nawet małż zbudował pochylnię na schody. Ale o tym w kolejnym poście "O schodach".   :Wink2:   :big grin: 

Lepiej prace wykonywać od początku do końca, nie zostawiać niczego na później. Mamy kilka takich gitów, nerw tylko potem bierze, że jeszcze coś i jeszcze coś. Tak było tą cholerną komorą pod schodami.
I teraz cieszę się ze zmian w projekcie. Nie ma tarasu z drugim takim słupkiem z tyłu domu. Ufff....



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

*SCHODY*

Recz o schodach, czyli o tym co w naszym rozumieniu pod tymże pojęciem się ukrywa. 

I tu będzie jazda. Małż przeszedł sam siebie. 
Kiedy wlazłam na strop ( ze strachem wielkim) i zobaczyłam tą kratkę powiązaną co 10 cm, zaniemówiłam z wrażenia i to zrobiłam tak   :ohmy: 
Tego się nie da opisać a żadne ze zdjęć nie odda cudu tejże misternej konstrukcji.
 Ale schody są lepsze. 
Te wszystkie figury zbrojeniowe powiązane raz dołem raz górą, tworzą obraz przypominający  *Giger'owskie* plątaniny (drut wiązałkowy wystający między prętami takie mi skojarzenia nasuwa - czas się leczyć!!!  :Lol: ). 
Odnoszę wrażenie, że całość (strop) to bunkier.
 Przyjrzysz się bliżej, tak między prętami, wówczas dostrzeżesz czas.

Wstawiam foty, żeby bzdur nie pisać...

Szalunek schodów

Początek schodów. Pomieszczenie zasypane chudym 15cm. Na to idzie papa i beton raz jeszcze. 



Na początku tego biegu będzie stopa betonowa.



Schody z drugiej strony i podparcie



W ten sposób wchodzi się na strop



Pod schodami





cdn...

----------


## Nadiaart

A teraz zapraszam na wycieczkę krajoznawczą po przyszłych schodach. 

Tym razem z góry na dół.   :smile: 

Zaczynamy od stropu. 
Na zdjęciu poniżej widać kanały komina wentylacyjnego nad kuchnią. 
Jak to się robi?
Ależ bardzo prosto, tak jak ciastko z dziurką. Mianowicie bierze się dziurkę i obkleja ciastem.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2: 

Szalunek kanałów wentylacyjnych



Tutaj widoczne pierwsze zejście







Pierwszy bieg





Pierwsza figura zbrojenia górnego. 
O ile dobrze zapamiętałam to jest to zbrojenie jednokierunkowe górne przechodzące w dolne  :Roll:  czy jakoś tak. 
Drugi bieg to zbrojenie jednokierunkowe dolne przechodzące w górne ... albo już wszystko pokićkałam  :oops: 





I ukończone dzieło





i wchodzimy na spocznik









A teraz drugi bieg zbrojenie jednokierunkowe dolne przechodzące w górne... chyba  :Roll: 
Zdjęcie pod przyszłymi stopniami






Wiecie co, tak mi się na wspominki zebrało podczas tej budowy. 
Swego czasu, a było to dawno temu, należałam do szanowanego grona studentów polibudy. Szczerze, bardzo się starałam i nawet mi całkiem jakoś szło, tyle tylko że nabawiłam się tam jakiejś przedziwnej choroby. Mianowicie, ilekroć przekraczałam próg sali wykładowej ( a na korytarzach nic ), za każdym razem  coś mi się takiego dziwnego z uszami robiło, że za cholerę potem nic nie słyszałam.  :Confused:   :Roll: 
Mówię Wam w jednym momencie takie ślip i głucho..... I jak tu cokolwiek zrozumieć skoro niczego usłyszeć nie można? 
 :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:   :Confused:  
Niestety długo tam być nie mogłam bo słuch mi się pogarszał prawie z dnia na dzień...  :Lol: 

Także jeśli ktoś ma pytania  odnośnie zbrojenia, biegów, jedno  - dwu oraz kierunków to zgłoście się do mła starego, bo ja nic nie słyszałam co do mnie mówił.... 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:   :Wink2: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

06 - 08.08.09

*Schody cdn*... i koniec...

Się zrobiły   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 







Schody do nieba....



Kazał się wkleić  :Roll:  Sprawca, konstruktor, piwożłop   :Lol:  
Na okoliczność schodów stary poświęcił swoją ukochaną koszulkę HARD ROCK CAFE cairo  ::-o: 



A ja nabieram większej odwagi i pojawiam się częściej na stropie.  :smile: 




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

09.08.09

Strop dalej.

Hmmm ten mój stary.... to jakiś pająk.... uplótł, ukręcił, uklicił  *DWIE TONY STALI*...   ::-o:   :cool: 

Ot tak, dla odmiany zamienił je w sieć - STROP monolit   :Roll:   :Wink2: 





Poszalał...







W negatywie widać lepiej... i nie widać starego   :cool:  



Schody lekko inaczej...



*ZAGADKA: jak ułożyć i powiązać zbrojenie dolne i górne bez wsparcia tak aby można było po tym chodzić ???*  ::-o:  
Zbrojenie nie jest kotwiczone w ścianie.  ::-o:   ::-o:   ::-o: 



*Cedryk bez tajemnic*






Kochani, wierzcie mi lub nie ale zdjęcia w żaden sposób nie oddają wrażenia powiązanego stropu monolitycznego. 
Dla zainteresowanych - zbrojenie dostępne do wglądu na placu boju, jeszcze przez dwa tygodnie. Musimy jeszcze ukręcić BALKON  :big grin: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

witam.

14 - 15 ,08 ,09

dziś dla odmiany ja coś skrobnę - ślubna padła   :cool:  nie ma siły ręką machnąć, a co dopiero klepać posta   :big grin:  

pogoda dopisuje, zdrowie też, dzieciok oddelegowany do teściuffki... wiec tak dla sportu machnęliśmy BALKON!... osz kur... ile z tym roboty... osobiście byłem za likwidacją ale ślubna sie uparła że ma być i do tego jeszcze poszerzony wiec.... zrobiłem jej balkon i zapowiedziałem ze po zakończeniu budowy będzie tam siedzieć dwa tygodnie coby udowodnić że był konieczny!!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :cool:   a co...

po kolei : zaczęło się wyginanie zbrojenia na owy rzeczony ... na razie zawisło 50 powyginanych w cholere prętów na wieńcu.



ale mówię wam : ja to mam silną babę... chyba nie będę z nią zadzierał
sama własnoręcznie pogięła 1,5 pręta na balkon - ma własny wkład w niego!!

...a później to już była nuda i deskowanie, gwoździowanie, stemplowanie, odwadnianie się, nawadnianie się.... i takie tam... oto foto:







..i takim oto sposobem staliśmy się szczęśliwymi posiadaczami ogromnego mostka termicznego zwanego pospolicie balkonem....     :big grin:   :big grin:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
( tera już mam gdzie wyć serenady do lubej )


jutro od rana pierdyknę zbrojenie tego tego i* KOŃCZYMY ZBROJENIE STROPU!!!!*

jurto foto całości !!!!!

pozdro
NETbet - mąż swojej żony   :cool:

----------


## netbet

witam....   :cool:  

no to u nas jest tak:

komp do pisania postów to historia - zjarał się   :Evil:  
new komp do pisania postów i giercowania - jest , ale ślubna nie pamięta haseł do forum... wiec póki co tylko ja mogę pisać   :cool:  ,.... a mi sie nie chce bo giercuje   :big grin:   :big grin:   jajks.... ta grafika.. jajks.. to tempo.... jajks.... jeszcze tylko 30 etapów i kończę rypanie w Colina.... normalnie jak dzieciak... normalnie jest walka z dzieciokiem o kompa...

na budowie:

kończymy zbrojenie - pozostało tylko zbrojenie rdzeni , zadeskować i zalać betunem...może jutro cyknę foty to wrzucę....
wiem... wiem... zaniedbaliśmy dziennik - nadrobimy

wieści z ostaniej chwili:

 jestem po inspekcji KB i odbiorze zbrojenia... hmm... jakby to ująć : ZERO ZASTRZEŻEŃ!!!! ZERO POPRAWEK!!! no to chyba se pierdyknę na ramię sprawność: zbrojarz   :cool: 

pozdor 
NETbet

----------


## netbet

witam.

nadrabiam zaległości: obiecane zdjęcia zbrojenia płyty balkonowej...  :cool:   :cool:  







..i info: po nie wiem jak długim czasie czas zakomunikować iż *pierwsze w moim zyciu  DUŻE zbrojenie WYKONANE!!!!*   nie mogę uwierzyć - strop monolit 11,60 x 8,99 pogięty, powiązany i na swoim miejscu!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   i sie trzyma

wiec pozostało tylko zadeskować na zewnątrz, policzyć kasiore i zamówić beton... jakieś 20m3 i zalać w jedynej słusznej kolejności : STROP - PAŁE 


zeby nie było że deskowanie zewnętrzne nie powstaje - dowód: 



dziś mnie siły opuściły, albo nie przybyły wiec słabo poszło... ale zawsze coś tam do przodu...

aaaa...zapomniałbym: kolejna zmiana w stosunku do projektu - pojawiły się zaczątki zbrojenia rdzeni pod wieniec górny - w projekcie tego nie ma, a u nas jest... zasługa KB... bo to co mamy w projekcie i sposób kotwienia murłat to nawet jak na moje laickie oko było liche i "niewykonalne" ( zatapiamy szpilki do kotwienia murłat na stropie, zalewany je i murujemy dalej tak aby szpilki przechodziły przez pustaki )  .... wiec postawiliśmy na siłę spokoju i zbroimy sie dalej ponad strop!
pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

30.08.09 

Ehm, ehm. Powróciłam z zaświatów  :Wink2: 

  Dziś mija rok jakeśmy się z mym starym wzięli za budowę domu. Tak więc, dziś mamy małe świętowanie  :big grin:   - kończymy pomału strop. A niektórzy po roku budowy już mieszkają   :Roll:   :Confused:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  

W każdym razie dziś praca poszła sprawnie. Razem z mym małżonkiem szalowaliśmy wieńce na ścianach. Główny wykonawca jak zwykle wydawał dyspozycje. Ja dziś ogrywałam główne role jako elektrownia ( włącz/wyłącz prąd), jako wielki, mały szpilkowy (przykręcałam nakrętki na śruby), jako pomagier majstra (przynieś dechę lub też, znajdź calówkę 18- stkę taką na 30).   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Wiem czego szukać.

Tera foto.

Jeszcze odnośnie balkonu. Na zdjęciach poniżej, mam nadzieję widać dokładnie, zbrojenie górne balkonu (zresztą z zasady balkonu nie zbroi się dołem).





A tutaj jeszcze skośne zbrojenie narożników coby nam płyta nie pękała w kuntach. Tylko w największym i najszerszym pomieszczeniu czyli w sloonie.



..i widoczek na ścianę wschodnią - się zbroimy. Nigdy nie wiadomo  :smile: 



Rdzenie - wieńce na ścianach




..i widoczek na ścianę wschodnią, klatka schodowa od wschodu - zawsze da się po takim zbrojeniu zaadaptować na priv'atny silosik ... podobno mamy problemy z tarczą anty....  :smile: 



Robótka na drutach przy kole gospodyń wiejskich....  :Wink2:   :Lol: 







Wschodnia ściana



No i wszędzie widać piękne ocynkowane M8   :cool:   ( cyt. starego : "..jak ja kur... mam dość dych @!#$%$ szpilek!!! ... ale czego sie nie robi coby forma miała formę   :cool:   :cool:   .. ale i tak te szpilki do stabilizacji szalunku to : H$%^#$ !!
   K*#$%!!     [email protected][email protected]!%^^ !!!!!! ...i takie tam " )




Pozdrawiamy
Nadiaart i .....  :cool:  gospodyni wiejska NEtbet"ówa

P.S.
działki od jakiegoś czasu nie kosimy. Ja i moja kosiara boimy się ŚLIAMAKÓW   :cool:  wielkie jak koty ...mają zębiska jak tygrysy..i są szybkie i jadowite jak żmije..więc szkoda kosiary...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

30.08.09 - 06.09.09 

Kończymy prace nad stropem. Minęły 3 miesiące. Szczerze mamy dość dłubania w deskach prętach, drucikach. 
Przy samodzielnej pracy nie można zapomnieć o "czymś tam" a wierzcie mi przez tak długi czas można. I to chyba w tej pracy jest najgorsze. 

Dziś był dzień przeglądu. Gdybasiów mamy mnóstwo więc posprawdzaliśmy stemple, dobiliśmy ostatnie deski, powkręcaliśmy 3 szpilki i mamy nadzieję, że o niczym nie zapomnieliśmy. Juto zabijemy schody deskami i jeszcze raz przegląd. 

Dzień i godzina zero niebawem. Myślę teraz o tym czy nam się uda. I czy to wszystko wytrzyma 20m3 betonu. 

Dostałam zadanie od starego: mam (w trakcie lania stropu) trzymać stemple. Kask mam a pelerynkę pożyczę od synka, polisy tylko nie mam   :Confused:  Wierzę w konstrukcję starego - a może to zamach na mnie?   :ohmy: 

Ostatni luk na pajęczynę starego 
 :Wink2:  







Dziś również przywiązaliśmy balkon, żeby się nie rozjechał. Stemple pod balkonem i stempel w poziomie przyłapane drutem fi 4. 





I po całości   :Wink2:  



Od czego zacząć zalewanie: od balkonu czy od klatki schodowej?   :Confused: 



Pozdrawiamy

----------


## netbet

no dobra....

zalewamy strop jutro , a dziś jeszcze raz posprawdzałem..

swoim konstrukcją wierzę   :cool:  ale te 20m3 betonu   :ohmy:   masa   :ohmy:   ogrom   :ohmy:  ogrom masy   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   a tam tylko szpileczki 8   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

jak to się da zalać i nie pierdyknie do wieczora ( do wieczora za 20 dni ) to ...to.... to.... TO NIE WIEM   :cool:   chyba trza będzie sie "zresetować" 1,5l na twarz i pamięć wyczyszczona   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :Wink2:  

pewnie jutro ślubna coś tam pstryknie .... cos tam skrobnie... ja tam pewnie zaleję strop a później siem   :cool: 


trzymta kciuki
NETbet

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

08.09.09

Fotostory tylko bo lecim na ryjki  :big grin: . Obiecuję jutro jakiegoś mądrego posta skrobnę   :Roll:  

To były kolejne najszybsze trzy godziny w naszym życiu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  yeah.... *rock'n roll*...

Sprawcy:

Stary mła  :smile:  
 

Ja   :smile:  



Pan Pompiarz   :smile:  Stwierdził że jak się pod nim nie zawali - to się nie zawali  :Lol:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  luzak jeden



Pan Grucha i jego zabawki  :smile: 



Brat też był ale nie chciał forto

Zalewamy schody







Przepraszam, że od tyłu ale nie było czasu na pozowanie  :smile:   :Wink2: 















A teraz foto dla naszego Kochanego Kierownika Budowy - pozdrawiamy  :smile:  (strop ma ponad 15cm)




















Zrobiliśmy sami strop monolit 9m na 11,5m. Skoro ja mogę betun przegarniać to... w życiu nie dam 10k. 

Jeżeli nie widać różnicy to...

... znaczy że jesteśmy *debeściaki!!!*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  




Pozdrawiamy
Nadiaart'bet i NETbet'ówa

----------


## netbet

Strop stropem.... ale jest kolejny sukces!!! 

przewróciłem PROJEKT o kolejną stronę!!! jestem na " rzut poddasza"  :Lol:   :Lol:  

tu nie ma jakiś extrasów i fajerwerków ... no może poza kominami które podobno mają wyjść ponad dach   :ohmy:  ..tia.... kiedy?

w dotychczasowej dłubaniny najbardziej mnie wkur...   ..... no co??? 
no:
PODLEWANIE STROPU! niby jeden dzień dopiero, ale .... nie wiem czy wytrwam choć przez tydzień   :Roll:  
...  "napięty plan działań mówi...:" ze w sobotę jedziemy dalej ze ścianami poddasza.... 
... inny "napięty  plan mówi :" zalewamy siem pod zalanym stropem  

jestem w rozterce   :ohmy:   :cool:   :Confused:   balować - czy robić   :Lol:  

 NETbet pół litrowy

P.S. jakbym budował dom 3-5 litrowy... to... sami zrozumcie dlaczego nie budojemy takiego   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Jeszcze takie przebłyski odnośnie zalewania stropu, moje przebłyski:

-Trzy osoby kontra 21m3 to stanowczo za mało. Szczerze, urobiliśmy się. 

- Tak naprawdę cała zabawa nie polega na równomiernym rozgarnianiu betonu lecz na jego ułożeniu. Najodpowiedniejsza była by listwa wibracyjna, była by gdyby była   :Roll:  A skoro jej nie było to jej odpowiednikiem były grabie z przykręconą do nich deską. Do takiego zestawu dodać należy mnie lub też brata (zamiennie) i otrzymujemy profesjonalną listwę wibracyjną. 
Stary oczywiście się wykpił, trzymał rurę pompy i rozlewał betun  :Wink2:   Oczywiście nikt lepiej tego nie zrobi   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Tak więc najpierw lanie później rozgarnianie a następnie wibrowanie - układanie betonu i oczywiście gładzenie (głaskanie).

- Miałam piera, cholera jasna, czułam jak mi stemple pod nogami drgają, a przecież ich nie pozbijaliśmy  :Lol:   :Lol:  radzę zabijać dla pewności - no chyba że zawał Wam nie straszny  :Lol: 

- Za radą forumowicza *marjucha* zaczęliśmy wylewanie od schodów. wylaliśmy część, potem balkon, salon, resztę i znów powrót na schody.

- Polecam bardzo kolesi z BOSTA BETON. Już drugi raz mieliśmy przyjemność ich gościć. Super ludzie, pomagają,  super uprzejmi a co najistotniejsze podpowiadają, tu dolać, tam za dużo. Jestem z takiej obsługi zadowolona.


-Efekt jest jak na nasze możliwości oczywiście doskonały   :Wink2:  A tak na poważnie to:

- nic się do dnia dzisiejszego nie zawaliło. 

- są może ze trzy miejsca gdzie widoczny jest lekki dołek - siedzi w nich woda po podlewaniu.

- nie ma żadnych rys, pęknięć.

- schody wyszły raczej z dołkami ale to lepiej niż górki. Zawsze da się więcej kleju i już. Stary coś wymyśli... :cool: 

Mimo iż nie ma upałów, podlewamy sobie stropik dwa razy dziennie. 

I się trzyma.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

12.09.09

Żadna hurtownia budowlana nie chce dostarczyć, właściwie, rozładować cegieł na tygodniowy strop. Właściwie i dobrze. Miejmy pewność że wszystko z nim ok.

Nasz dotychczasowy dostawca na razie nie chce niczego innego wozić poza betonem   :Roll:  Więc trwają poszukiwania materiału w dobrych cenach. Kozłowice w takiej cenie jakiej braliśmy ostatnio nie istnieją.  :Evil:  W większości hurtowni to ich cena zakupu.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Szukamy czegoś dobrego i niedrogiego. Słyszał kto o cegielni OWCZARY ???

Dziś szanowny mój Stary zajął się kominem. Na pierwszy ogień poszedł ten duży. Komin wentylacyjny kuchenno - łazienkowy ma się robić ponoć jutro. Zobaczymy  :Wink2:  

Foto z dnia dzisiejszego









Jutro Stary obmuruje te dziurki  :Wink2:  i będzie komin   :Lol:  



I takie tam  :big grin: 



Nasi wspaniali sąsiedzi dziś zaczęli budowę swojego domku. GRATULACJE !!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
I oczywiście czekamy na dziennik.   :big grin:  

P.S Sąsiad dzięki za drogę. Aleś mi soprajsa zrobił  :big grin: . Tera Cię będę wychwalać po wsze czasy. Niech Ci Pani Bozia w dzieciach wynagrodzi.
 Powiedz tylko ile za tą wywrotkę

Pozdrawiam
Nadiaart'bet   :Lol:

----------


## netbet

witam.....

wieści z placu boju.   :cool:  

wiec jest tak:

- do dziś było podlewanie stropu, murowanie kominów, podlewanie stropów.....podlewanie ślimaków, podlewanie stropu, ..... podlewanie żab... i takie tam   :cool:  
ale dziś   :Lol:   przybył na plac boju materiał: nowość: 25 P+W z OWCZAR.   :ohmy:  

powiem tak n/t materiału:
- SZAŁU NIE MA.... 
- kosztuje 4,00 zł brutto za sztukę
- jest krzywy jak cholera
- zamki pasują mniej wiecej... bardziej więcej niz mniej - to pocieszające
- jest lekki... chyba ZA lekki ( w porównaniu do KOZŁOWIC to lajcik )
- jest....
- jest.....
.... i kur... nie podoba specjalnie mi siem... ale muruje się z niego nieźle... chyba popadam w rutynę   :ohmy:  

.... krótko n/t owczar - może wkurwiać ale da sie robić   :Evil:  

dzis była "mała" próba murowania... oto foto:





w sobotę pojedziemy po całości i wymurujemy to co przyjechało ( przyjechało mało bo mam trwogę w sercu o wylany strop   :cool:   )

pozdro
NETbet... jaki?

----------


## netbet

..no dobra - miałem nie pisać, ale siem tak wkur.. i  napisze!!!  :Evil:  
mamy wtopę   :Evil:   :Evil:   i to nie małą   :Evil:  

..ale po kolei:
przyzwyczajony do murowania z Kozłowickiego pustaka, wczoraj zrobiłem próbę nowych OWCZAR i git... dziś pociągnąłem temat i .... DRAMAT!!!!!!!!!
z pierwszej palety na 72 pustaki - 20 PĘKNIĘTYCH!!!! dramat!!!

ze co ja wczoraj pisałem... " nie ma szału.."? szał to jest   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   ale mało pozytywny..

powiem tak :
- na 1200 postaków z Kozłowic - jeden pękniety
- na 72 pustaki z Owczar - 20 pękniętych!!

jak pierdykne Kozłowicami o glębę - nic!!
jak pierdyknę Owczary..właśnie.. jak sie nie rozleci w rękach biorąc z palety

..pomijam kwestię wymiarów, kątów, liniowości, grubości pustaka OWCZAR 25 P+W.... to jest dopiero jazda... nic sie kupy nie trzyma!  :Evil:  
- zero kątów prostych
- na każdej ścianie pustaka " banan "
- pęknięcia wzdłużne ponad 1/3 pustaka
- ... i ten dźwięk... dźwięczenie pęknięć niewidocznych

albo ja się starzeję, albo sie czepiam .... albo ktoś produkuje lipe!!!

przeczytałem na karcie Owczar : "... do wnoszenia ścian wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych... " .. tiaa.. chyba garażu pod samochód o wartości 3tys , bo jak sie zawali to "mała strata" 

A najgorsze jest to że ten "bubel" kupiełem od hurtowni "cenionej"
wiec jutro od rana przeprawa z nimi i wykazywanie swojej racji..
I najgorsze jest to ze czas nas goni.. i nie mamy czasu na jakie "wpadki"
nosz kur..... nie zniese gówna na budowie... sami rozumiecie
 :Evil:  

dobra - tera foto:

----------


## netbet

witojcie kochane ludki!!  :cool:  

wiec jest tak:
LECIMY DALEJ - pomimo iż materiał nadaje sie na tłuczeń drogowy, to dało się cos z tego wybrać i wymurować.... trochę mało jak na weekend - ale zawsze coś   :cool:  
w związku w tym ze obawiałem sie o strop i jego nośność.. ma dopiero 12 dni - postawiłem na min tylko 3 palety pustaka 25 i paletę "połówki" ( nie mylić ze krzynką "połówek"   :cool:   )

co ja tam bede pisał... lecimy z nośnymi i działowymi tak jak umiemy najszybciej  :Lol:   :Lol:  

oto foto:
wejście z klatówy na pięterko



łazienka "duża" na pięterku... trochę powiększona w stosunku do projektu... tera ma 3,40 x 2,90 ... chyba " da rade "  
będzie jeszcze jedna na piętrze: NASZA w sypialni.. normalnie zbytek... ale ślubna chciał: wiec ma! ( mała łazienka 1,70 x 3,40 ... mała... tera w bloku mamy połowę tej "małej " i spox. )



 i foto ogólne z placu boju....







pozostało jeszcze poszarpać sie z reklamacją... poszarpać sie ze brojeniem (  :cool:  to lubię ) .... poszarpać sie z deskowaniem górnego wieńca (  :Evil:   znowu kurw.. dechy ) ...i zalać to chyba ostatnim wieńcem - pisze chyba bo nie wiem co KB wymyśli...
zersztą : cokolwiek by nie wymyślił to tak będzie - zaufanie   :cool:   :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'reklamacja

----------


## netbet

witam   :cool:  

wieści z placu boju.... najświeższe   :Lol:  

reklamacja pustaków OWCZARY - uznana, wymieniona partia pękniętych... dostarczona reklamacja + dodatkowe zamówienie i   :Evil:  KIBEL   :Evil:   znowu mam pękniętych 50 szt.!!! pocieszające jest to ze hurtownia-renomowana  powiedziała ze : " ..ostatnio raz mogę panu uznać reklamację   :ohmy:  .."  ...ze niby co - ja je sam tłukę i rozbijam..   :Evil:   :Evil:   ...kiedyś "maluch" korodował . ale fabryka uzmawała reklamację i przyznawała sie do bubla do końca... a teraz ...,ehh... czasu się zmieniają...



ale co tam - my lecimy dalej
postępy raczej marne  - powstały ściany szczytowe na poddaszu i cześć działówek ...
zaczynamy wybijać stemple   :ohmy:   :big grin:   ja pier... to jest jazda!
ktoś mi kiedyś powiedział ze .... wystarczy wybić stemple i samo pierdyknie.
TIA.... GADANIE... nawet na okoliczność owego wybijania przydziałem kask.
wybiłem stemple, wyrwałem cześć desek.... ... ale o tym w następnym odcinku!!  :cool:  

tera foto z tego co ju jest:








pozdro 
NETbet 
 :cool:  

p.s.
odcinek powstał specjalnie na ŻĄDANIE michalu76   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## netbet

..a tera w ramach przerywnika BĘDZIE KREW

...a co - przecie tego nie buduje cyborg  :cool:  
wiec - skaleczyłem sie "breszką" - ślubna kazała jechać do dottore na szycie, ja zastosowałem terapię: woda utleniona - woda ognista ... jedna na zew. druga do wew.  ... jak tam kto woli...ja mam swoje upodobania w leczeniu   :cool: 



....póki co nie gniję, nic nie ropieje i nic mi nie dopada... piszę dwiema łapami i wszystkimi palcyma - spokojnie moi fani - będę żył!!!

NETbet'krwiodawca  :cool:  

nie ma to jak se przyjeb... breszką w palucha na koniec sezonu

----------


## netbet

witojcie!!   :cool:  

zapuściliśmy dziennik   :ohmy:  
więc nowe wieści z placu boju!!! same newsy!

zaczęły się murować ściany działowe parteru... a tylko dlatego ze energetyka siem odgraża ze prund chcą nam podpiąć w tym roku   :ohmy:   pożyjemy - zobaczymy...wiec chcę być przygotowan na okoliczność instalacji tablicy i bzezpiecznikuff...  :cool:  

foto parteru.... ni ma tam do postawienia za wiele, ale zawsze coś...niby nic a straciłem na to to cały dzień.







pozdro
NETber'działowy

----------


## netbet

dziś po raz pierwszy DOM DO MNIE PRZEMÓWIŁ!!!  :cool:  
....i nic nie brałem ..... nic nie piłem ... nic nie paliłem

po prostu wybiłem cześć stempli na dole   :cool:  
powiem tak: ŁAŁ!!! pokój 45m2 to jest coś....i do tego okno 2,7m...i kominek...

sami oceńcie... jest jeszcze totalna rozpierducha , ale idzie zima.. wiec zawieje, zamiecie i będzie posprzątane     :cool:  



widoczek na kuchnię i hol...





...i po całości salun z miejscuwą na kominek!



ktoś kiedyś napisał ze deskowanie stropu to samo spada po wybiciu stempli   :cool:  jasne...jasne... wybiłem prawie wszystkie i zastanawiam :
- od czego zacząć ruszanie coby mi na łeb nie spadło
- może tylko dokołkować do stropu, opierdzielić jaką bejcą/lakierem i mam strop w salonie jak ta lala   :cool:  
- może tego nie ruszać do wiosny? może samo spadnie ?


pozdro
NETbet'niepodparty

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Odnotowuję historycznie   :big grin:  

Ogromną nam niespodziankę zrobiłeś tym nagłym "nalotem". Nalotem bo jakbyśmy wiedzieli wcześniej to chociaż.... może by tak podwóreczko zamietli  :big grin: . Ale przynajmniej tak od podszewki widziałeś. 
Stary mła się ucieszył bardzo, bardzo. 

Tak relikwie ... chyba będą miały swoje miejsce. Stary się już zapowiedział w urnie nad kominkiem  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A next time to musim się zobaczyć wszyscy, całe familie.   :cool:  Lub choć jakieś spotkanko wydumać -  grupy naszej.

Chciałeś sprawdzić czy się nie obijamy?   :Wink2:  


Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Nadiaart

Hej,

Zastanawiałam się czy można napisać posta bez wklejania zdjęć? 
 :Confused:  A niech tam.  :Wink2:  

Zapowiadali poprawę pogody. W minionym tygodniu słyszałam, że nawet możemy spodziewać się 17c? I kurna co? A dzisiejszy dzień to już chyba apogeum, cieplej co prawda ale mgła i ta wilgoć obleśna.   :Evil:  

Cały tydzień małż jeździł po pracy na budowę i dłubał po trochu szalunek wieńca. Jednego popołudnia zrobił aż całą jedną deskę  :Confused: . Takie tempo.
Pogoda nas dobija. Bidula małż mój co dzień siedzi i dłubie ...deszcz, nie deszcz. Ja nie bardzo mogę mu pomóc. Synek chory, rodzina chora. I ja sama i on tam sam - walczący.  :cry: 

Mogę się poużalać? A niech tam, napiszę. Nie zawsze jest słodko, kolorowo i *świeci słonko!!!* 
Faktycznie zapał wygasł. Z pierwszym powiewem chłodnego wiatru.
Męczy nas już budowa. Zacytuję małża" rzygam już tymi deskami..." A ja mam dość bycia słomianą wdową. Kiedy zaczynaliśmy myślałam o tym że fajnie będzie wejść do gotowego domu. Teraz pragnę jedynie dwóch, trzech pomieszczeń zrobionych tak aby móc mieszkać. I być razem. 
Marzy mi się takie normalne życie. Właściwie tego nam najbardziej brakuje ...normalności i czasu.

Postanowiliśmy zatem - koniec budowy w tym roku. Zrobimy tylko jeszcze wieńce na ścianach kolankowych. Postaramy się w miarę dobrze zabezpieczyć strop i ściany działowe. Zrobimy jakieś okna. I finał. Nie będzie dachu w tym roku. Nawet jeśli pogoda się poprawi (a przecież nie będzie już 30c) nie zaczniemy kolejnych prac. 

Małż nie lubi kiedy tak piszę. Więc napiszę tak:
Stary mła wczoraj zaplanował dzień wolny od pracy. Więc, jak padało to murował ściany działowe na dole. Jak nie padało robił szalunki. Jak padało murował ściany działowe na dole. Jak nie padało robił szalunki. A z samego rana wypił jedną tatrę  :ohmy:  - przyznał się  :Roll: 

Strop pozostał tylko w salonie. Miał sam spadać - nie spadł (wszystko przez kołki  :Roll: ). Stary zatem musiał użyć siły - krew już widzieliście. I coraz więcej dziur ostatnio pojawiło się na ciele Starego. Stygmatyk?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Śmiałam się dopóki sama na gwoździora nie wlazłam.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 


Dziś od rana znów sam siedzi na budowie i dalej tworzy szalunki. Jak myślicie uda mu się samemu skręcić dechy od zewnątrz?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

uuu la...la...

wieści z placu boju!!

pogoda - sprzyja...  :cool:   kurw.. chyba bobrom ..
temperatura - sprzyja składom opału...
wilgoć  -  jak w tropikach - sprzyja "aloha "

czuję ze żyję...czuję ze mam stawy...., czuję ze jestem termometrem i barometrem w jednym...

idzie po malućku do przodu... szaluje siem wieniec górny... gdyby nie "wspomagacze dogardłowe" to bym zdechł...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  

foto z dnia dzisiejszego.... coby nie było ze tylko siem pochwaliłem a foto ni ma






UDAŁO SIEM !!! mam patent na mocowanie deskowania rdzeni samemu!!
( jest z tym trochę pieprze... ale da radę samemu... rusztowania mam 6 przęseł i drabinę....czas chyba ogłosić konkurs...JAK TO SIE ROBI PO NETBETOWEMU? )

pozdro
NETbet'"tatra'k"

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju....

A MIAŁO NIE BYC OKIEN!!!
a som!! ( przynajmniej pierwsze - reszta z czasem )

a wiec mamy ( po trudnych wyborach i walce wręcz ):
- profil jednokomorowy - nowość!!
- okna drewniane!!
- nietłukący materiał przepuszczający dwu warstowy !!
- uchylno / rozwierno / wyjmnowane 
- ze szprosami
- gwarancja NIE MIJA PO SAMODZIELNYM MONTAŻU!!!
- producent ..hmm... mało znany 
- różnica temperatury  przed / po  zamontowaniu ODCZUWALNA!!!

foto okna:



pozdro
OKNA NETbet

p.s. 
zaraz pewnie to usuną za reklamę 
 :cool:

----------


## netbet

wieści...wieści z placu boju   :cool:  

jakiś czas temu pisałem iż przymierzam się do CDZP , bo inni mają w domach poinstalowane ustrojstwa których skrótów nie kumam ( poza HIFI ..tera nazywanym "centralnym szarpidrutem i walibębnem )

wiec jak psałem jest to w/g mnie nieodzowna instalacja bo:
- zawsze masz TO tam gdzie sobie zainstalujesz końcówki
- zawsze masz w odpowiedniej temperaturze
- zawsze masz w inny miejscu niz obecnie trwa awantura
- zawsze będziesz pamiętał przynajmniej o TEJ jednej instalacji ( minus jest taki ze co jakiś czas wymaga ręcznego uzupełniania )
- zawsze ...ale to ZAWSZE możesz zaprosić kupli  - i się nie obrażą
- i takich zawsze jest .....mnogość!!

co to CDZP??? - polecam dziennik   :cool:   :cool:   strony wcześniej

jak pisałem zaczęły sie prace instalatorskie nad jednostką centralną... instalacja jest w powijakach... ale działam w jedynym słusznym kierunku   :cool:   :cool:  

foto jednostki centralnej ( no i niech kto mi powie że rozmiar nie ma znaczenia   :big grin:  )




pozro
NETbet'CDZP

----------


## netbet

...

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju ...

jest zimno...oj bardzo zimno ...



ale trza działać...wiec działam   :cool:  
do dziś trwała nierówna walka z deskowaniem wieńca górnego... (jak ja go kur... lubię) .... trwała i siem zakończyła!!!! 
tak na marginesie - samemu to najlepiej idzie dłubanie w nosie a nie deskowanie tego cholerstwa.. ale mam to za sobą ( jak KB wymyśli mi jeszcze jaki szalunaczek przed dachem - to go zagryzę   :cool:  - pewnie błąd powtórzenia ale co tam ) Mokre dechy są tak cholernie ciężkie ze po 10 człek pada na ryj... a jeszcze to pozbijać, wypoziomować, poukładać, powiercić ... no jest co robić.








Kotwy na miejscach! ..a przynajmniej tak mi się zdaje ze są w dobrychi neutralnych miejscach i nie trafią na krokwie.. starałem się... ale jak wyszło i ile krokwi przesuniemy ze względu na układu pomieszczeń na poddaszu i okien - nikt tego nie wie   :cool:  


póki co CEDRYK , który na razie nie ma tajemnic i nie widział żadnej ekipy "budowlańców"  wygląda w całej krasie tak: 




pozdro 
NETbet'zajebiś.. zmęczony
p.s. proszę sie nie litować nad zwierzem NETem... on lubi se potyrać

----------


## netbet

...za Baśkę, Jaśkę, Ździcha, Mietka, Witka, Jadźkę, Andju...
... za kumpli i kumpele..

netbet

----------


## netbet

wieści z poza placu boju...  :cool:  

siedze w chacie.. przeglądam projekt...spijam browca..., i natknąłem sie w projekcie na.."zapotrzebowanie ciepła Qco =10990W   :ohmy:  
do tej pory byłem przekonany że do nas to potrzeba pieca 25 KW...,   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
a może da radę tańszy.. taki powiedzmy 19 KW   :oops:  
kur... sam nie wiem...
chyba "memory 5" i "kot to maj best frend KB"   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

tera to ja już będę musiał przewertować wątki o :
"bufor ciepła"
"bufor zimna"
"bufor innych czynników mi nieznanych"
"czy można buforować wiatr"

"piece na eko-groszek"
"czy groszek z biedronki da rade"
"czy po nim nie boli brzuch"
"piece na eko uran"
"czy te piece przydają się w czasie wojny"
"wojna cz pokój? - jak pomalować pokój aby nie było wojny"

"centralne ogrzewanie od kuchni"
"DGP - dystrybucja gorącego piwska"
"
'ile wydaliście na CO"
'ile wypiliście przy CO"
"po jakim czasie picia OJOM"
"ille można wsadzić 0,5 l do majstra aby pojechał na j/w"
"przewodnik majsterkowicza CO"
"przewodnik po instalacjach"
"przewodnik do "frikowa"

"jak kłaść "rurki" od CO coby nie zmokły"
"jak kłaść "rurki" od CO coby nie zmarzły"
"jakie kłaść rurlki coby wytrzymały"
"jak przekazać ciepło LAN'em"
"czy LAN to wytrzyma czy potrzeba GPRS - mocny"
" po co rurki w CO"
"co to jest do kurwy i nędzy CO i COW"
"abc podłogówki"
"niezadowoleni z podłogówki"
"wychwalający pod niebiosa podłogówkę"
"podłogówka ojca Rydzyka"
"po co podłogówka w MAYBACH'u"
"nie chcem ale musze"

ja pierd... zaczytam się na śmierć  :cool:   :cool:  

ludzie - dajta radę.  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  jakąś??**[email protected]#^$%^&%^&... tylko nie: "zadzwoń do speca"

NEtbet'w rozterce

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju...  :cool:  
pierwsza wieść: jest za zimno aby psa wygnać na dwór ... wiec my nie francuskie pieski i tyramy   :cool:  

czas spędzony na zdejmowaniu szalunków z tego i owego - bezcenna lekcja: jak zbijać takie szalunki aby przy ich ściąganiu się nie na tyrać   :Lol:  ( drugi szalunek ino zbiję na trzy gwoździory ... no może pinć ... coby później samo spadało )

zdjęliśmy szalunek balkonu - balkon na swoim miejscu !!! wiec jest triumf   :cool:  






zdjęliśmy szalunek ze schodów - schody na swoim miejscu !!!






sprawdziłem piuny i puziumy... ślubna foto pierdyknęła... zmieniliśmy łachy budowlane na glamurowe fatałaszki, wciisnęliśmy do cd jedyną słuszną muzę ... i śmy pognali ... najpierw po dziecioka ... pożniej...( dla formu - gdzieś tam )  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  



pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

wieści ..wieści...

o szalowaniu - było
o szaleństwach ze ślubną - bylo (ciiii...   :cool:   :cool:    )
o triumfie - było
o sprawnościach - było

...wiec tera będzie matrix - ja juz gdzieś takie sprzęty widziałem 



o Panu Grucha - było
o betunie - było
o ketonalu - było
o ROCK"n ..cos tam - było

o wieńcach - NIE BYŁO!!!  :cool:   :cool:  

...a co.. pochwalę sie.. mamy jak inni wieńce... takie betonowe i sami se to zrobiliśmy... a co...
( tak na marginesie - ten beton to jakiś zielonkawy... szkli siem jakoś...jakiś dziwny... juz zimowy? )

siem wziemliśmy i zalaliśmy wieńce....jak już gdzieś wcześniej napomknąłem niespecjalnie się lubimy ... i franca się zemściła - przy laniu betonu wyrwał sie jeden narożnik!   :ohmy:   ( wspominałem ja albo ślubna o nieufności do kołków szybkiego montażu ...) ... ale kur... i synów.. poleciało ....aż sie widno robiło , nawet słonko wpadło z wizytą   :cool:   :cool:  
szybka akcja.... podparcie czymkolwiek i jedziemy dalej..





było minęło... bez nerwów nie na efektów...
zalane B20 ...jak kiedys przyjdzie mi coś tam wywiercić... powiem że starość mnie dopadła i siły opuściły...że muszę pilnie gdzieś wyjechać... że kochanka rodzi...byle tylko w tym nie wiercić...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool: 

efekt:






pozdro
NETbet'zwieńczony

----------


## netbet

tera to będzie post: 


ALE JA TO MAM FAJNĄ ŻONĘ!!!! BEZ NIEJ BYM TAK DALEKO NIE ZAJECHAŁ!!!
DZIELNA BABA!!!
POMOCNA BABA!!!

zasłuzony szacun i podziw...no i .. "inne"   :big grin: 


NETbet

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju... czas nadrobić...  :cool:  

nic się nie dzieje... ganiam bażanty po łąkach, pierdze w stołek, muruje szczyty... z tego co zostało, bo zakupów na ten rok mamy dość. Zostało trochę pustaka, dokupili zaprawy (OJ..OJ... ta to siem zaczyna robić DROGA..,.z 6,58 na 7,40...łoj... łoj...) no i łikend zleciał na budowie..

żeby nie było ze sie opierdzielamy i siedzimy pod kołdrami... pijemy gorącą czekoladę...  :cool:   i takie tam...

łoto foto:
mamy zarys okiem na pięterku   :big grin:  







ostatnie moje przemyślenia:
po jaką cholerę robilismy tyle zmian w projekcie na początku?? z oryginału został obrys   :cool:   :cool:  


pozdro
NETbet'prawiezimowy

----------


## netbet

hmm.. miało nie być inspiracji...
ale tego nie mogę nie zamieścić   :cool:  cos mnie urzekło   :big grin:   :big grin:  
47" LCD... 4x150W + SPA....i inne duperszmity
boska!!!



zaczynam myślec o podciągnięciu odpływu do salonu   :cool:   :cool:  
trwają negocjacje cenowe  :cool:   :cool:  ... pewnie budżet tego nie wytrzyma ... ale za TO TOTO mogę nerkę sprzedać...i jak mi jeszcze powiedzą że jest tam gdzieś wbudowana taka maleńka chłodziarka na browarki...to i inne organy podobno są niepotrzebne... :cool: 
jak ktos ma ochotę - hurtem pewnie będzie taniej  :cool:   :Wink2: 

pozdro
NETbet'lcd

----------


## netbet

no dobra... nie chce mi się pisać po mojej "inspiracji"
ale co tam: wieści z placu boju...

miała być ZIMA!!!! i co ??? nima...
wiec dokupiłem se trochę cegiełek i .... dziś miałem randkę z panią komin ( moja faworyta/ulubienica ) - jak ja jej francy nie lubię   :Mad:   dłubie sie i dłubie a efekt marny.
cały dzień i 50 cm do przodu....ale zawsze coś...
foty:


duży ten nasz komin!!! w jednej z jego czeluści siedzi bolesławiec... z cicha pęk ..


a tu dla odmiany rozpierducha na maxa... owczary tu i tam... w większości w trzech / pięciu częściach

miałem mieć pauzę zimową... tiaa... no to gdzie jest ta cholerna zima??? 
ni ma zimy - ni ma odpoczynku   :Evil:  

pozdro
NETbet'gdziezima??????

----------


## netbet

przegapiłem 30 tysiów...o jakieś 2 tysie  :cool: 
podziękowania dla odwiedzających....

NEtbet / Nadiaart i ...nasz dzieciok  :cool: 

p.s. z tym dzieciokiem to jest najwięcej roboty na budowie   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## netbet

tiaaa... i miało że niby czego nie być?? inspiracji ??
NO TO BĘDĄ!!
..rozglądam się tu i tam... i   :ohmy:   znowu tzn "boskości" armatura GPD... pewnie nikt nie słyszał... nie widział...  i ... nie chinole jak większość...

sami łobceńta - warte kolejnego organu??  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
z cenami  spox - baterie kosztują:


...tu jest ból: 450,00 zyla


... tu jest spox - 230,00 zyla




.. tu jest chyba w normie: 253,00 zyla



..cześć do kuchni... cześć do wucetu... ale natrysk mnie powalił   :cool:   :cool: 
...szał cenowy: 1208,00 zyla...

zastanawiam się czy człek ma aż tyle organów zbędnych o czy za nie się tyle wyciągnie... 

pozdro
NETbet'wucetowy

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju.... i z przeszczepowni..  :cool:  
organy zadatkowane przez nabywców z łemiratuff łarabskich... wiec bedzie armatura GPD... pożyjom - obaczym.... ( czy pożyjom bez tego i owego to co innego )

a na placu zabaw:
-się murują ściany szczytowe ( gdzie ZIMA????  :Mad:   jak tak dalej pójdzie to będę murował cały rok   :Evil:   )





-się zleciały szalunki wieńca z wewnątrz ( brakło sił i piwska na oderwanie zewnętrznych dech.. może jutro....)

_" to powinno być fajne zdjęcie - przynajmniej ja tak myślałem - fothost mysli co innego"_


no i oczom mym zachlapanym zaprawą ukazał się: netbetowo / nadiowy wieniec górny najjaśniejszy rąbieński wniebowzięty w dwójcy wykonany  :cool: 

_" to powinno być fajne zdjęcie - przynajmniej ja tak myślałem - fothost mysli co innego"_

..lece tera na msze wieczorną w intencyjach jedynych słusznych:

- browar za zyla
- dwa browary za dwa zyle
- zaprawa po 10 gr/ kg
- zaprawa 0,7 w cenie zaprawy w/w
- dofinansowania z UE do zakupu tostera
- NETbet na prezydenta!   :cool:  


pozdro
NETbet ..... jeszcze nie prezy...  :cool:

----------


## netbet

..ostatnie wieści z placu boju w tym roku...

jako że siem ostało trochę dech na szalunkach górnych... ochoczo dziś przy sprzyjającej aurze i temp -5oC pognałem na budowę   :Lol:   :Lol:  
... no i wytrzymałem do 12   :Evil:  ... to jednak nie jest dobra pogoda  :Evil:  .. albo ja juz wymiękam i się starzeję...  :ohmy:  

ale co tam - dechy polaciały z hukiem na dół... się wniosły do salonu ( schowały się przed śniegiem )... poukładały się grzecznie na grzędach i poszły spać!

ostatni luk na CEDRYKA bez tajemnic..



....i ogłaszam *SEZON BUDOWLANY 2009 KOŃCZYMY!!!!*





pozdro
NETbet i Nadiaart'ystka

p.s.
tera zajmę się "inspiracjami" i na wiosnę będe "elita forum"   :cool:   albo....
..zacznie się sezon "balowy" i będziemy zamieszczać foty z czaderskich impr   :cool:  ...

----------


## netbet

OJ   :cool:   ale nas tu nie było   :ohmy:  hoho
ale - są nowe wieści z placu boju!!

dziś dla sportu - po długich i nierównych zmaganiach świątecznych  z szynkami, baleronami, gorzałą i szampanem - postanowiliśmy popracować.... a co   :cool:  
jak nie ma nic do roboty to trza sobie coś wymyślić!

no tośmy wymyślili - AKCJA ZIMA W CEDRYKU!!!!
odśnieżamy strop!! ... podobno trzeba ... wiec dla spokoju ducha wparowaliśmy na budowę i   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   30 cm śniegu do przerobienia    :ohmy:  
( to jak zasypywanie fundamentów tylko w drugą stronę i produkt ciut lżejszy  - ale zabawa ta sama )







no i kto miał największą radochę??
NAJMNIEJSZY!!!  :big grin:  



no i kto miał najwięcej do utyrania??
NAJWIĘKSZY!!!



no i kto cykał foty??
NAJPIĘKNIEJSZA!!!

_"tu miała być super-sexi fota ślubnej ostrej laski z szuflą.... ale siem rozmyśliłem - w przeciwieństwie do fothosta  ten załadował momentalnie " 
_
wiec tyle u nas!!! a co u was??   :cool:   :cool: 



pozdro 
NETbet'odśnieżarka

*aaa...ślubna kazała podziękować za życzenia wszelakie - co czynię *

----------


## Nadiaart

Serwus !!!

Wielkie dzięki za życzenia. Wam również życzymy wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku.

Zapodziałam się lekko ale nie byłam zbyt daleko - za plecami starego   :big grin:  

W każdym razie w nowym roku wypada podliczyć stary rok. Właściwie to podliczymy ostatnie 1,5 roku budowy. 
A zatem  jedziem od początku na co wydaliśmy kasę i dlaczego tak cholernie dużo.

PAPIERY

500 zł mapa do celów projektowych,
400 zł wytyczenie domu przez geodetę,
1500 zł projekt domu,
2700 zł zmiany w projekcie,
2100 zł adaptacja (z projektami przyłączy: energii, wody i kanalizacji każde po 350 zł)
200 zł inne: wnioski świstki duperele (tak naprawdę to już nie pamiętam)
-----------------
7400 zł



MEDIA
2500 zł umowa z ŁZE
2500 zł studnia kopana z 2006r
------------------------------
5000 zł


FUNDAMENTY 9 x 11,7m 

350 zł Koparka 4 i pół godz pracy 
1470 zł Zbrojenie 
600 zł Beton b10 chudy
3900 zł Beton b 20 (ławy)
3000 zł Bloczki fundamentowe
2100 zł Piach 6 wywrotek
350 zł Izolacja pionowa 14 wiaderek
240 zł Izolacja pozioma Papa 3 rolki
950 zł Zaprawa
350 zł Deski szalunkowe 1,5 m3
2600 zł Beton b15 na pierwszą wylewkę
600 zł Kanalizacja plus rura do kabla od prądu
------------------------
16 510 zł

Do tego duperele:

100 zł Zaginarka do prętów "6- stek"
Zaginarka do "12 - sek" podarowana w prezencie
Klucz do wiązania zbrojenia podarowany w prezencie
120 zł Łopata 
25 zł Poziomica wodna 
240 zł Hydrofor 
750 zł Generator 
70 zł Wąż studnia hydrofor 
20 zł Wkręty 
Sznurek podarowany w prezencie
20 zł Zasypanie ściany fundamentowej  
240 zł Wypożyczenie skoczka na wlikend 3x80 zł
-----------------------
1585 zł


Dalej do stanu obecnego

6100 zł Cegła Kozłowicka z transportem 1080 szt
1250 zł zaprawa murarska na parter średnio po 6 zł za worek
1000 zł za nadproża (można taniej samemu wylać)
50 zł za Izolację z foli po pierwszej warstwie cegły
300 zł Izolacja papa + lepik + pędzel 
--------------
8700 zł

STROP

3830 zł Stal
40 zł Drut wiązałkowy dokupionego bo brakło
1950 zł Deski z transportem 4,13 m3
150 zł stemple po 1zł
80 zł Stemple 10 szt pod balkon (brakło)
60 zł Gwoździe a było tego z 15 kg
40 zł Wkręty
100 zł Kołki szybkiego montażu 
150 zł Zwykłe kołki
150 zł Podkładki pod zbrojenie
5400 zł Beton B 20 - 21m3 
104 zł Tuba do słupka
100 zł Pręty gwintowane M8
----------------
12 154 zł


Duperele do stropu

130 zł zaginarka
100 zł wąż niebieski do wody
250 zł chudy beton do pomieszczenia pod schodami
-----------------
470 zł

Ściany kolankowe itp

1800 zł Cegła Owczary łącznie z działówkami do stanu obecnego
550zł Zaprawa do murowania  ścian w/w po 7 zł za worek
2450 zł Komin do stropu
1000 zł Na dwa kominy od stropu z zaprawą + wkład do wysokości 1,25 m 
1500 zł Wieniec : stal +beton (wieniec z rdzeniami)
500 zł Pręty gwintowane M8 i M16 z podkładkami i nakrętkami
----------------------------
7800 zł



Łącznie ze wszystkim 59 620 zł gdzie papiery to 12 400 zł 

*Sama budowa do dnia dzisiejszego kosztowała nas 47 220zł*


Nie liczę piwa starego i  papirochów

...a kiedyś próbowałam udowodnić że _"można wybudować dom 130 m2 za 200 tyś"_....chyba można taniej..
...tylko że ja buduję dom 160m2  :cool: 

no to tyle ja - księgowa

pozdrawiam
Nadiaart

----------


## netbet

wieści z SATELITY!!

..dawno nie podglądałem... bo nic nie było, ale ostatnio   :ohmy:  
nie mam pojęcia który to szpiegowski cyknął nam fotę, ale fakt jest niezaprzeczalny:
jesteśmy widoczni w wielkim świecie!!



celownik: dla wszystkich przelatujących nad nami i chcących zrzucić browarek albo stówkę   :cool:  

pozdro
NETbet'satelitarny

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju....  :cool:  

zima ... no comment ... [email protected]#$%%^&%^& powinna się juz zakończyć
( jeżeli to zależy to od utopienia marzanny - znajdę jakąś i w skrytości utopię francę )

właśnie odbyłem naradę wojenną z cieślami ... i jest tak:
- materiał - więźba 7,5 m2 wyciętego lasu - koszt ok. 5000 zyli
- robocizna + gwoździory i inne gity - koszt 3500 zyli

...i mamy konstrukcję do dalszych szaleństw... deskowanie, papowanie .... 

reasumując - jedną ekipę to chyba możemy zatrudnić ... na 3 dni!!  :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'papirosek+piwko=słodkie lenistwo

----------


## netbet

wieści z koła podbiegunowego   :Evil:  

jest śnieg... jest go dużo ... i jest wszędzie! nawet u nas na stropie.
To już trzeci raz tej zimy roku podjąłem sie nierównej walki z tym "białym puszkiem" zwanym przez mnie gównem.





no i mam nową zabawkę!!!  :big grin: 
bez wspomagań, bez elektroniki ... zapomniałem jak to się jeździ benzyniakiem  ... wrażenia - bezcenne  
nigdy nie lubiłem skośnookich , ale tym jestem zachwycony - normalnie jak dziecko  :big grin: 
 

pozdro
NEtbet'przednionapędowy

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju  :big grin: 

...pamiętacie strój ? bordowy sweterek, głupia czapa?



*OGŁASZAM:* 
*SEZON BUDOWLANY 2010 OTWARTY!!!*

z dniem dzisiejszym, jako ze z problemem się borykam juz jakiś czas, powstała machina do wciągania pustaków na górę ( nie chce mi się ich nosić )
koszt: 14 zyli
materiały: kółko pasowe alternatora malucha, śruba i nakrętki, jeden stempel, linka wspinaczkowa,  trochę drutu i pinć gwożdzirów




...z innej dziedziny: cisza w domu ?

znaleźliśmy sposób na gry dziecioka i siłę głośników...tiaaa... tak nam się wydawało...
 
 :big grin:  
stan faktyczny jest taki iz pomimo słuchawek jest chyba głośniej niż bez nich...
dzieciok drze się strasznie, bo się nie słyszy.


jutro sprawdzimy maszynę, a już dziś dzieciorowi zarypiemy słuchawki   :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'95dB

----------


## netbet

... no i żeby nie było że ogłosiłem otwarcie sezonu   :cool:  i nic nie zrobiłem...

...pustaki na górze...wciągarka nie zadziałała... nie mam siły wciągać... słaby jakiś jestem po zimie   :Evil:   wiec tel do kuzyna i żeśmy je w jedyne 2 godziny wnieśli.



... no i tak na próbę machnąłem trochę... no ale co sie zmachałem to moje...
oj zima mi nie służy... 






pozdro
NETbet'takisiakiiowaki

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju....

... a tak się nastawiałem na ten weekend, przywieźli mi pustaki, przytargałem zaprawę... miałem murować szczyty...  :Mad:  i dupa - w łodzi spadł śnieg  :Evil: 

ale nie ma tego złego... skoro i tak jest sobota to trzeba trochę pohałasować !
postanowiłem pooglądać strop od spodu... bo go jeszcze nie widziałem po zalaniu...

wiec akcja zdejmowanie szalunku!




..i sru !!!!

 [/img] 

....i oczom mym ukazała się ON.. szarobury i piękny!! 

pozdro
NEtbet

----------


## netbet

witojcie!!!

dziś , w związku z zajefajną aurą ... poleciałem w kolory!!
skoro wszyscy mają zieloności na dachach - to dlaczego ja ich miec nie mogę?
CHCE I MOGĘ!!

... tak na marginesie... to chyba jedyny kolor który nie wymaga obrad całorodzinnych, całogodzinnych, i nie muszę sie zastanawiać czy jest ciemno zielony, czy jasno zielony, czy groszkowy, czy inny nie do wypowiedzenia...ZIELONY!

wiec... 
10:00 rano, odpał fury i kurs nach casto...
przybyłem - zobaczyłem - kupiłem!

10:08... odpał ścigaki ( jak to mówi nasz dzieciok ) i nach działka.
10:15... tak tak... to nie pomyłka.. mam MOC WIELKĄ  pod nogą wiec gania się  :Smile: ... zaczynamy zabawę z dechami...

najsampierw - wycinanie gwoździorów - czyli flex i naprzód!
później - łobieranie dech poszalunkowych z betonu, zapraw wszelakich...
..i na koniec - nadawanie koloru!!

CIŚNIENIOWO!!   :cool: 
( ciśnieniowo znaczy... maczam pędzel w zieloności i cisnę na dechę.. w to i owo... jest ciśnieniowo?     :big tongue:   )


oto foto:







a oto cudo co robi zielone:



zawsze cos tam do przodu.... 12m2 "pomaziane" anty wszystkiemu

...jak byłem na "szalonych zakupach" był taki sam preparat tylko ognio.. cos tam... miałem przebłysk o dziecioku... zapałkach...zabawach ..... nie no - chyba nas nie podpali z kumplami ( cholera - mierzę swoją miarką )


pozdro
NETbet'kolorowy

siedze, piszę, spijam browca.. patrze w okno   :ohmy:  .. kur&*%&#$ pada śnieg!!!

----------


## netbet

wieści...  :oops:  

ni ma pogody - mi ma murowania
ale jest robota.... wiec jak tylko mam chwilę przemieniam za pomoca flexa i siekiery deski szalunkowe w dechy dachowe... 
przemianie poddało sie do tej pory jakieś 35m2...



wiem, wiem.. idzie powoli... zimno... niemoc mnie dopadła... czekam na +10
na początek maja mamy cieśli....a mamy połowę marca i nie mamy szczytów   :sad:  


pozdro
netBET

----------


## netbet

wieści z placu boju...

poniuchajcie..czujecie... idzie WIOSNA!!!
..a skoro ogłosiłem sezon to dzis jak ten skowronek na dopingu pomknąłem na owy plac....  :Lol:  
jest pogoda - jest murowanie....
jest pogoda - jest kasa ( nie znam zależności pomiędzy jednym a drugim.. ale... )
jest pogoda - jest humor
jest pogoda - są "patenty" ( o tym niżej )
jest pogoda - jest jakby szybszy hosting
jest pogoda - jest szansa na odchudzanie
jest pogoda - zaoszczędzę na bronkach..
jest pogoda - jest GIT!

z poczynań moich dwudniowych... mamy częściowe szczyty.. pod nadproża..
nadproża tez juz są i czekaja na jutro...( szacuna dla Kartnickiego za chęć pomocy )







..a teraz zdjęcie z serii BHP na budowie.... TAK SIĘ W ŁÓDZKIM STAWIA pseudo RUSZTOWANIE    :Lol:   ( przemyślane, sprawdzone... tylko te cegły )




mój entuzjazm dla pogody jest wpros proporcjonalny do ilości zakwasów..
zkwaśniałem cały... od oka .. przez pitoka ... do udoka... wszystko mnie boli... nawet włosy ( netbet - czas na ruch... trza się rozkuszać po zimie   :Lol:   )
jutro pewnie se tez potyram .. i schudnę   :cool:  , bo o "przypakowaniu" nie marzę.. lubie budowę  :Lol:  

pozdro
NETbet'wio...senny

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści... z poczynań dwu dniowych   :cool:  

...jako że pogoda sprzyja.. postanowiłem zaznaczyć zarys okien na poddaszu..
i MAMY NADPROŻA!!! koszt wszystkich 3 stówki.. ale radość bezcenna
( tu ukłon w stronę rodziny i somsiada... sam to bym się zesr.... a nie wniósł je na piętro.... o położeniu samodzielnym można zapomnieć! )









jako że mamy do wykonania w technologii "betonowo - zbrojonej" lukarnę...cos tam ukliciłem.. ehh znowu zbrojenie     :cool:   :Wink2:  




pozdro
NETbet'idedobaru-ktozemna?

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści..

oj.. idzie jak krew z nosa... zaczęła sie praca na wysokości ... bez trzymanki... [email protected]!$#@$% nogi jak z waty   :oops:   i ... rozwolnienie.

zawsze coś tam do przodu.. szaluje się portal okna lukarny...zostały mi ino dwie dechy... jedna do przybicia od zewnątrz.. i wszystko z drabinki drewnianej    :ohmy:  ja pier.. ja już robiłem rzeczy "dziwne" ale to jest dzika jazda bez trzymanki 180km/h na dzikim byku....

jak spadnę - koniec pisania...
jak spadnę - ślubna zaprosi na imprę...
jak nie spadnę - cos skrobnę
jak nie spadnę - mam szansę zlecieć z dachu...





dzis pisze ja... jutro... nie wiadomo...  :ohmy:  

pozdro
NETbet'akrobat

----------


## netbet

...no i nie spadłem   :big grin:  ... żyję...wiec lecimy dalej.

wczoraj byłem letko zesrany, wiec dziś przyszedł czas na magiczne talizmany   :cool:  
przekopałem kapciorę...a tu... znalazłem wypraną.. wyprasowaną... hardkorową koszulkę NIEŚMIERTELNOŚCI!!



działa!!! 

i z tej okazji postanowiłem po robocie powalczyć nie z jakimiś tak deseczkami od środka, a z 4m blatami od zewnątrz  :ohmy:  
poszło jak na dwie godziny całkiem całkiem.... zważywszy że zapitalam sam...





zawsze o te dwa blaty mniej do zrobienie   :cool:  
mało powiecie... zawsze można do nas podskoczyć ..a ja wręczę taki blacik niedowiarkowi i zaproszę na rusztowanie   :Lol:  

jak tak policzyłem to jak stoję wyprostowany na rusztowaniu to łeb mam na wysokości ok 7 m.. .. kur~!# drugie piętro   :cool:  

pozdro
NETbet'niesmiertelny

----------


## netbet

wieści.... wieści...

wiec dziś będzie krótka instrukcja stawiania rusztowania - jak tego NIE NALEŻY robić   :cool:  

zostało mi do wymurowanie pod wieńce na ścianach szczytowych 15 pustaków...gadanie nie?? - tylko  że nad klatką schodową   :Roll:   - wysoko jak cholera...
posiedziałem.... podumałem... i wymyśliłem ( z racji skromnego zaplecza technicznego )
na początku jak to postawiłem - sam się tego bałem... a wleźć na to - za boga!
ale.... pomalućku.. pomalućku... oswajanie się z wysokościa... chybotliwością... i poszło jakoś  :ohmy: 



a tera dzieło w szczegółach :









fajne nie???? zapowiada się ciekawy rok... dach... kominy... i takie tam... pole do popisów racjonalizatorskich .....  :ohmy:  

aaa.... no i wróciłem do robótek na drutach...



przytyłem zajebi.... ale zara schudnę... cześć spalę, cześć wysr... ze strachu 

powiem tak... do wieńca na ścianach kolankowych - to była zabawa dla dzieci... teraz te dzieci muszą zakładać papmery i robić dalej...  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'jegowysokośćmać

----------


## netbet

wieści...

dzień jak codzień....ALE   :cool: ....  były dziś u nas małe odwiedziny szacownego grona FM  :cool:  
w zeszłym roku nawiedził nas *Majki* .. cos tam ślubna wspominała...półtora gościa jak dla mnie... ciary po mnie łażą do dziś ....

dzis : *kitaroo*... O!!!.... szacun wielki.... ja wiedziałem ze można samemu tyrać na budowie... ale nie TAKIEJ jak u niego!!!  - powinien załozyć dziennik - byśta wszyscy pospadali ze stołków!!! ( wielka wiedza.. wielkie serce )

dziś bez fotów.. bo z wrażenia zapomniałem cyknąć....
 :sad: 

kto następny ?

chyba jak sie wypogodzi na dobre trza będzie zorganizować jakiś gryyl... łognisko... spędzić tych wszytkich samorobów, dziennikowcuff  do nas i sie.. ochlać!!!

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
są tacy co mi wisza flaszkę... są tacy którym ja wiszę... wiec cuzamen   :big grin:  .. taneczny wieczorek z czwartku na wtorek...  :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Czołem

Oj nie było mnie że ho ho!

No i jak wam się podoba nowe forum??

Stary mła jak zobaczył, a do tego mu młody coś poprzestawiał w klawiaturze - to padł i nie może się odnaleźć - chyba trza go napoić czymś "wyskokowym" - może zatrybi
za długo przebywa z betonami i pustakami .... zginął gdzieś  :Smile: ))) lol

A jak tu się wstawia "mordki"?

Się napisaliśmy 19 stron  :wink:  i komu się to teraz czytać będzie chciało?  ::-(: 

Co do "rusztowania rąbieńskiego" - umarłam jak to zobaczyłam, ale małż ma codziennie po robocie wraca o własnych siłach... i cały.
Dzięki Kitaro za troskę i chęci pożyczenia rusztowania, Stary się wzruszył bardzo... bardzo i do tej pory jest jaki taki "ruchliwy" chyba zapędzę go do sprzątania żeby się wyładował  :Smile: . A na poważnie Sam widziałeś, że nie bardzo jest jak rozłożyć rusztowanie na klatce. A z zewnątrz... nie będziemy wypożyczać rusztowania na 15 pustaków, Kaman da se radę...chyba. Choć przyznam się szczerze, że nie lubię kiedy nie odbiera kom, a doskonale wiem, że jest wówczas na budowie. Wtedy wierzcie mi,... czarne, koszmarne myśli. 

Majki zapraszamy kiedy tylko najdzie Cię ochota...  :wink:  ...Ups... ale chyba nikt się nie obrazi  :Smile:  

Idą święta...

Pozdrawiam
Nadiaart+5kgpoostatnichświętach

----------


## Nadiaart

życzą Nadiaart, NETbet i dzieciok

----------


## netbet

wieści jakie są każdy wie... oglądamy wszyscy TV... szkoda słów... dramat narodowy 




wieści.... wieści...z poczynań   naszych  dwudniowych.

skoro juz wszyscy widzieli jak się pracuje na rusztowaniu to czas pokazać co zostało zrobione dzięki misternej konstrukcji..
zaszalowany został wieniec nad klatką schodową.. :cool: 
niby nic wielkiego...





na drugi nad balkonem nie mam siły...


za to postanowiłem powalczyć z kominem... cholera - gdzie się człek nie odwróci tam znajdzie coś do roboty..
efekt marny.. ale zawsze do przodu..





no i !! :cool:  posprzątałem klatówe.... bo jak goście przyjeżdżają to syf był i  jakoś tak nieładnie w domu jak leży kupa gruzu tu i tam.
teraz jest ślicznie , pięknie ... trza to tylko pomalowac, machną jakies kafelki... i można oprowadzać... :cool: 





narobiłem się okrutnie.. może tego nie widać... ale boję się puścić bąka... bo może polecieć z nim kręgosłup... :sick: 


pozdro
NETbet'zbolały

p.s.
oj tych wizyt  FM'owych na naszej budowie coraz więcej.. chyba zaczną kasować po piątaku za bezcenną możliwość polukania...  hihihi... :big lol: 
pozdro dla Majkowiczów  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

no dobra.... czas na extrasy!!!
okna...sen z powiek... chyba mam wszystkie mozliwe wyceny z woj. łódzkiego... szału nie ma..
jest tak:
13 okien... różnych... w większości jak dla mnie duże....
29,00 m2 powierzchni...

wsztstkie firmy poruszają sie w granicach:

okna białe- szyba 1,0 - 10,000 zł
okna białe - szyba 0,7 - 12,500zł
okna kolor x 2 - szyba 0,7 - 18,000... no może 17,000

to tak mniej wiecej aby zobrazować przedział.....różnica ok 5%

ale........ALE...

jest szał!!!

okna białe - szyba 1,0 - 7,540 zł

okna białe - szyba 0,7 - 9,500 zł
a teraz git :smile: 
okna kolor x 2 - szyba 0,7 - 12,000 zł
profil 6 komorowy
okucia winkahusa... jakiś tam pilot...aktywny, czy jakiś tam...
kolor orzech...x2.. profil barwiony w masie...
jeżeli  4/12A/4/12A/4 gdzie A - to Argon Azot Anty..., Anomalia, ....to nie wiem.. gaz w dom - bóg w dom przy takiej cenie  :big grin: 

(wszystkie ceny z montażem)


nie uwzględniono rabatów  :big grin:  :big grin: 

gdzie tak mozna - nie powiem dopóki nie dostanę przyzwolenia..

ma się ten wrodzony zwierzęcy wdzięk...urok... charyzmę... :cool: 

pozdrawiam
NETbet'zwierz


P.S.
...w okanch to jest dzika amerykanka.... ze dwie firmy były u nas na "darmnowym pomiarze".. wszytkie pchają sie drzwiami i "okami".. i jak słyszą że nie podjąłem decyzji to ...._."prześlą nową super ofertę "_... fajnie jest.. kibel jest

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści.

po dwu dniowych zmaganiach z przeciwnościami losu - patrz: lęk wysokości... zostały dokończone szalunki wieńców wszelakich oraz portal okna  :cool: 
... nie chce mi sie pisać...
...umenczon jestem wielce, a i wena robi sobie jaja i ... gdzieś polazła....i nijakie nawoływania na sposobność sklecenia posta nic nie dają... wiec ino fotografije opublikuję i  ... chyba chmielowego trunku posmakuję.... a może i dane będzie mi zażyć ketonalek?   :big grin: 







pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

dziś będzie o tym jak to energetyka nam zrobiła niespodziankę i JUZ po 4 latach uwzieli się na nas i chcą nas podłaczyć  :roll eyes: 

jak to było kiedys ... było juz w dzienniku.. slubna pisała o kosztach jakie nam chcieli zafundować...
 wiec: WIEŚCI!
... dzwoni do mnie sąsiad...z info ze przyjechała elektrownia i cos kombinuje...?? TERAZ???
no to w furę i nach działa... zobaczyć co się dzieje....

przyjechałem... zobaczyłem.. zbaraniałem







rozkopali mi drogę!!!! ...i odgrażają sie że do piatku skończą....
.. a my z przyłączem po naszej stronie  w polu....wykopać rowek, kupic kabel, bednarkę... folię ostrzegawczą...je [email protected]#$% KIEDY??

w czwartek nawet mieliśmy z sąsiadem pomysła, coby uruchomić pozostawione kopary i samemu... :cool: 

piątek... poszukiwania kabla - znaleziony :5x10  ... 13,50 za mb... chyba tani.... no tańszego nie znalazłem 

jest problem.. jak wykopać rowek pod kabelek.???
jest pomysł: dogadać sie z koparkowymi 
jest rozwiązanie: stówa duzo może! :cool: 
..i po zawodach.





... no i jakoś to poszło....


a wiecie co jest najfajniejsze???
że elektrownia na [email protected]!$# dokumentację przyłączeniową!!! wylazło to jak gadałem i nadzorem u nas na miejscu i porównywaliśmy mapy... i okazało się żę nie uwględnili linii rozgraniczającej!!

sztuka kompromisu:
elek: my mamy [email protected]#$ dokumentację... 
ja:  widze właśnie
elek: zrobimy tak.... my to złacze postawimy tam gdzie pan chce.. nasz geodeta będzie je widział tam gdzie ma być zgodnie z dok.
ja: ..... :roll eyes: 
elek: ...  a jak będzie robił pan inwentaryzację powykonawczą... to ją pan naniesie na mapę tam gdzie jest faktycznie... będzie dobrze...
ja: :big lol: 

fajnie.. że są jeszcze takie miejsca jak nasze... wszystko można.. wszystko sie da.....

reasumując:
chyba nastaje nowa era w cedryku....era światłości 15kW... 

pozdro
NETbet'erbet

----------


## netbet

weekend majowy....

od tygodnia prosiłem się betoniarni coby mi 1m3 betonu z pompą podesłała... nosz kur%^#$ ile można  :bash: 

wiec postanowienie: że co... że my nie damy rady...?? nie będę sie prosił... co ja swinia jestem.. sami zalejemy!!

najsampierw było śniadanie....hmm...kiełba, kawa... i takie tam...




ustawiłem swoje "magiczne" rusztowanie...




..i zalaliśmy : jeden wieniec i portal pod lukarnę :big grin: ... jakieś 0,6 m ... czyli... zajeb%^#$ duzo taczek!
ślubna ładował w wiaderka, ja wciągałem i zalewałem.




post dopiero dziś... bo łapy som dopiero dzis władne .... polecam wszystkim takie ręczne zalewanie, wciąganie betonu wiaderkami na górę!
od tego wciągania mam tak wyrobione ręce, że jakby mnie wpuścili na ścianę wspinaczkową to okrzyknęliby mnie odkryciem sezonu  :wink: 

został jeszcze jeden wieniec.... czyli przyszła sobota i .... koniec betunuff!

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

aaaaa.. zapomniałem!!!

była kolejna inspekcja forumowicza FM na naszej ziemi....oj stajemy siem popularni.. oj.. oj...nie tylko lokalnie... zasięg krajowy sie robi.... :smile: 
fajnie było.. gdyby nie czas  to pewnie przegadalibyśmy noc... 

pozdro Michał!... jak widziałeś - można!

NETbet

----------


## netbet

..czas znuff wywlec dziennik na wierzch  :wink: 

znaczy... wieści... wieści.. z poczynań ..

czasu raczej ostatnio ta ja nie mam... ale zawsze coś tam podgonię..

prund - zaraz będzie .... póki co jest wszytko tak jak maja inni...
znaczy : krzynka



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

znaczy: "erbetka" budowlana 




... i  bebechy ... jakies z niemiecka brzmiące




zostały "ręcznie" zalane wszystkie wieńce, portale... i siem trzymają!.. beton klasy "netbet" :big grin: 






w wolnych chwilach poświęcam się sztuce - maluję...



z obliczeń wynika że już odzyskałem z dech szalunkowych ok 100m2 dech na dach... pewnie jeszcze uda mi się "dorobić" jakieś 40 m2 - resztę trza będzie dokupić.

po takim całodniowym malowaniu wyglądam jakbym macał ufoka....a on tracił kolor...  :sick:  zielone paluchy

do next time ziemianie
NETbet'zielonopalcowy

----------


## netbet

witojcie!

leje jak cholera... nas jeszcze nie podtopiło.. ale kto wie..
siedze w domu.. pierdze w stołek....postanowiłem zadbać o zdrowie....
luk do szafy - jest  :big grin:  ustrojstwo do pomiaru ciśnienia i tętna .... a co - sprawdzę se kondyche....

pomiar: :Confused:  :jaw drop: 



nosz [email protected]!#$% przecież normalny człowiek chyba nie ma takich odczytów??
ja rozumiem - kontakty z "zielonymi ludkami"... praca w strecie.. praca na wysokości...ale ja siedze na kanapie!

czy jest na sali dottore jaki?... bo jak nie to przyjdzie mi sie żegnać z wami... :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet'wysokociśnieniowy_pulsar

p.s.   wszelkie rady typu_ "odstawić fajki i alkohol, schabowe i zasmażki  .. żreć marchew, kiełki, sałatę... zmienić robotę, pić wodę z lichenia...."_ - nie podziałają :big grin:  baterie nowe som!

----------


## netbet

.... jako że trochę zaniedbaliśmy dziennik czas coś poopowiadać...

w oczekiwaniu na więźbę i cieśli .. krótko mówiąc obijam sie i robię co można na chwile obecną robić.
szału nie ma... wziąłem się za równanie działki.
nawet miałem przez chwilę przebłysk coby sprzęt zmechnizowany zagonić do roboty, ale.. po co..? lubię czasem se potyrać...
wiec w wolnych chwilach coś se tam ukopie.. gdzieś to przewalę... robota głupiego. I tak mnie by to nie ominęło wiec.... :wink: 

pamiętacie hałdę humusu za chałupą??? 

tak to wygląda tera... odzysk ziem utraconych... 

robi się fajnie.... równo...można już tam normalnie chadzać...

machnąłem jakieś 10m pryzmy... ot tam randka pincio dniowa z łopatą i taczką.. i tańce po całej działce  :smile: 





zacznie  sie u nas zabawa chyba po 24 czerwca... jak wparują cieśle - odgrażają się ze więźbę postawią w dwa dni....pozyjom uwidzim..

pozdro
NETbet'kret

----------


## netbet

nudy... nudy... nudy....
ale trzeba sobie coś wymyślić... coby przetrwać do tego cholernego dachu....

dla sportu machnąłem jeden z pionów kan. i z tego miejsca pragnę pozdrowić wszystkich którzy choć raz mieli okazję kuć w kozłowicach :bash: 
sześć godzin rycia !!!



niestety i stety jest to jedyna rura którą mogę schować w ścianę... reszta pójdzie do zabudowy.

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści...

żeby nie było że nic nie robię i czekam na dach.....
porwałem się na kominy... :roll eyes:  .. i tak mnie to nie minie bo muszą wyleźć ponad połać dachu... wiec ...
..wiec poleciało znuff naście [email protected]!#$ i synów... przy murowaniu tego cholerstwa...bardzoooo nie lubię kominów!

efekt:








I wiecie co... najciekawsze jest to że zaczynam murować "na oko"  , a i tak wszystko trzyma piony :cool: 
ehh.... rutyna... zawodowstwo... 

no i ... wróciłem dla spróbowania do zaprawy ABE... pinć worków.... tej z samego początku: coś mi teraz w niej nie pasuje.. jakaś taka ... dziwna... wiec wracam do krajzla

pozdro
NETbet'krajzol

----------


## netbet

..i ... kolejne wieści... :roll eyes: 

dziś dla odmiany porwałem się za drugi komin - analogia z postem wyżej ... widno się robiło...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ale....

*czas na dach!!! - czyli ogłaszam akcję trzy dniową w cedryku!!*

dla tych co teraz dopiero tu zajrzeli ... BĘDĄ PIERWSI FACHOWCY NA TEJ BUDOWIE!! ( nie odżałuję tej kasy )

dzień pierwszy: 
przybyło trochę dech na dach... juz zielonych czyli gdzieś tam spotkały ufoków  :wink: 








..i wiecie co : dobrze że nie porwałem się na samodzielność przy więźbie... bo dziś dopiero dotarło do mnie co to przekrój 14x14..  :jaw drop: 
aż taki silny to ja nie jestem.


do jutra....
NETbet'synchronizator

----------


## netbet

*akcja dach : DZIEŃ DRUGI.*

7:30 przybyli ułani pod okienko... znaczy szybka narada z cieślami ... co i jak...gdzie mają być okna w dach, jakie okapy...i takie tam.
i wszyscy do swoich zajęć: my do roboty, oni do pracy. :wink: 

wpadłem z niezapowiedzianą wizyta koło południa:
ee...jest dobrze... tylko co im przeszkadzało moje okno w salonie?



a o 16:00 zawitaliśmy wszyscy na czele z dzieciokiem.
i jest tak:




eee... no klasa.. równo..dokładnie..









do jutra
NETbet'tito    (.. ti- to.. ti- tamto )

----------


## netbet

akcja dach: DZIEŃ TRZECI.

co tu pisać?? po prostu szczena opada jak się widzi takie dzieło! :jaw drop:  w dwa dni!!!!
















*a nasz CEDRYK z dachem będzie wyglądał TAK:*



tyle na dziś wrażeń ziemianie...

pozdro
NETbet'ześlubnąswąNadią...artystką

----------


## netbet

*akcja DACH: FINISZ WIĘŹBY!!*

... i znuff chyba nie ma co opisywać - po prosty wstawię foty a wy ocienicie...








*.... i ... WIECHA!!!!*








tak... tak.. więźba stanęła w dwa i pół dnia.... byłaby szybciej...ale ... :roll eyes: 

tak więc z czystym sumieniem mogę polecać cieśli!!!! SUPER  SUPER SUPER EKIPA. 
do tego wszystkiego powiedzieli mi co i jak dalej robić .. na co uważać... eh.. szkoda gadać.. jest to pierwsza ekipa na naszej budowie... jeżeli inne są takie same - to nic tylko budować domy!!

a na dodatek... widząc żę bidny NETbet jest w potrzebie... zostawili mi do wtorku rusztowania i drabiny!!!!

wiec działam dalej!!!!

pozdro
NETbet'zachwycony

----------


## netbet

... i działania dalsze!!!

skoro już wszystko stoi... to można deskować!!!

wiec ochoczo na drabinę...i ...








trochę z drabiny ( ale git - 6m po rozminięciu ) ... trochę ze środka... i jakoś idzie do przodu
jak to u nas .. raczej powoli....ale czy ja [email protected]#% na akord?

pewnie jutro dobijemy pierwszy metr okapów... pózniej papa.. i dalej dechy... i tak pewnie przez miesiąć.. po godzinach ..w weekendy :cool: 

tyle u nas szybkich akcji !!

pozdro
NETbet'deskownik

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści...

efekt prac niedzielnych... ( sąsiedzi chyba juz przywykli ze niedziela u nas jest hałaśliwa ... 9,00 rano i [email protected]#$ młotkami po dachu )
zostały wybite okapy do ściany...fajna robota.. najfajniejsze są narożniki... :Confused:  daleeeeeko od ściany i podparcia - kolana z waty  i wieczne uczucie rozwolnienia 

efekt:







..na zdjęciach tego nie widać ale mamy najbardziej kolorowy dach w całej wsi :wink:  różne impregnaty barwią na różne kolory... fajowo!!

dziś odbyła się próba położenia samodzielnie papy na naszym dachu

ZONK! .... nie da się. :Mad: ... nie mam tylu łap coby rozwijać.. równać.. przybijać... przytrzymywać..    ... znaczy nie da się dziś!
posiedziałem... podumałem....rolka papy jest pierońsko ciężka... wymyśliłem!

...ale o tym jutro..... 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

... i wiecie co....

...to co do tej pory machnęliśmy to pikuś... 

- można samemu wykopać szpadelkiem fundament
- można samemu zalać ławy
- można samemu wymurować fundament
- można samemu ręcznie zasypać i zagęścić piach
- można samemu machnąć kanilizację
- można samemu wymurować ściany
- można samemu.. no prawie..  posadzić nadproża 3,2 m
- można samemu wydziergać strop monolit
- można go samodzielnie... no prawie.. zalać betonem
- można to wszytko za grosze....bez: betoniarki... i innych duperszmitów

wszystko można ...no może ja nie porwałem się na więźbę... podobno można też samemu...ale nie  na  to co my mamy... 
i choć jestem łatwowierny .. i dużo potrafię znieść... szczerze odradzam samodzielną... mokrą... więźbę...( no chyba że inwestor - samoróbca występuje w 5 osobach  i ma warunki jak Pudzian )

...czasem czytuję dziennik innych... (  a jak... podpatruje się innych  :roll eyes:  ) i mam swoje ulubione...i ....( osz jak jak nie lubie się natknąć na dziennik  gdzie budowa zaczyna się na 18 stronie... ogródki.... mebelki...duperszmity....kffiatki...)
...czasem o coś podpytam.... czasem ktos odpowie..._szacun Flash.._..
... czasem się czymś zachwycę ...

...a wracając do "pikusia"  :smile: 

*czy ktoś próbował samemu położyć papę na dachu 45 stopni?????*

...właśnie sprawdzam przydatność tego forum dla takich jak jak ... samorobów.

... miałem coś jeszcze pisać... ale.... "nie chce mi się iść do żabki po piwo..."

pozdro
NEtbet

p.s.

osz [email protected]#$ odało mi się sklicić cos bez zdjęć....no wtopa... netbet starzejesz się.. :cool:

----------


## netbet

*POST 1*

wieści z HOGWARTU  :cool:  czyli jak można zrobić coś magicznego samemu...

zadałem pytanie na szanownym forum związane z moim problemem.... czyli rolka zajebiście ciężkiej papy rozwinięta na dachu 45 stopi SAMEMU!

i co???? .... i gówno.... ni ma odpowiedzi jak to zrobić....
"pomocne forum"... jasne....umiesz liczyc - licz na siebie.... to se policzyłem!

pas papy 11 m położony , przybity papiorami ...równo... bez fałd!
DA SIE SAMEMEU???? .... eee... fachowcy z forum??? dobrze jest unikać odpowiedzi??

na dowód:









spostrzeżenie: w sprawach "ciężkich" i nie na miarę przeciętnego Kowalskiego forum milczy... nie zdradza "magicznych" sposobów na sposoby...
w sumie to ja połozyłem sam 15m w trzy godziny....ale ten krótki na froncie się nie liczy  :cool: 

i....

ktoś ciekawy jak to zrobić samemu ??

pisać *POST 2?*

pozdro
NETbet'myśl

----------


## netbet

*POST 2*

.. a se siedze samiutki na budowie i dalej magicznym sposobem przybywa papy na dachu..powoli... bo temperatura pozwala potyrać dopiero po południu




a teraz ujawniam "magiczne" narzędzie
nie wiem czy odkryłem amerykę , ale dla takich samorobów jak ja info pewnie będzie cenne

TADAM!!!! żyj mój pomocniku!!




instrukcja obsługi ( pisana ) :
-bierzemy rolkę papy .. jak ją juz podniesiemy
- wkładamy w jej środek "pomocnika" tak aby rolka oparła się o kółko
-zakładamy patyk oporowy ... kontrujemy nakrętką.
- cały zestaw wywalamy na deskowanie ( podpowiedz - lepiej żeby desek było nabitych tak z naddatekim 10 cm od szerokości krycia )
- ustalamy zwisy papy... poziomujemy ją 
- i naprzód!

tera będzie instrukcja łoto foto:

tak to wygląda "ode środka"





a tak to pracuje:









..nalezy pamiętać po wypoziomowaniu pierwszego metra o gwoździorach .... a później to już luz... papiaki od góry coby rozwijającą się rolę przyłapać.

na forum się niczego mądrego nie dowiedziałem... wiec postanowiłem się z wami tym podzielić...może ktos kiedyś stanie przed takim problemem jak ja...będzie jak znalazł.


pozdro
NEtbet'racjonalizator

----------


## netbet

wieści....

dziś dla urozmaicenia monotonii budowlanej poszalałem z kominem... wprawdzie z tym mniejszym ( jak patrzę na ten "zasadniczy" to mi przechodzi zapał ) ale zawsze coś wykonane... :cool: 

wiec pociągnąłem go pod krokwie ... cholera ... ja chyba jednam mam lęk wysokości... jakoś tak niepewnie się czuję...niby tylko  :ohmy:  6 metrów łod ziemi...ale...




.. i wiecie co ... chyba zaczynam łapać o co chodzi w murowaniu...coby nie paprać... postanowiłem że kominy ponad dachem będą ceglane.. zresztą cegłę mamy taką co do złudzenie przypomina klinkier... :cool: 



plan na jutro ( poza głosowaniem ) :
- wyleźć na zewnątrz dachu ... podobijać papę.. zasmarować papioki...obrobic okapy..
wszystko fajnie poza tym "wyleźć na zewnątrz"...

strzeżonego Pan Bóg strzeże.... wiec dla spokojności ducha i pampersa.. ślubna zakupiła mi TO:



najsłabszy element na wytrzymałość 300 kg ... szekla 350... linka 750... wiec się poprzypinam do krokwi i jutro będę...

NETbet'alpinist

----------


## netbet

oj.. dziś to mamy obfitość zdjęciuff...

skoro wszystkie trzy sztuki odmeldowały się na budowie..( tiaaa... znaczy buduję ja .. reszta..  o tym   ...  dalej ) ... to i ślubna pierdyknęła łotofoto  :roll eyes:  
znaczy tera JA bede na fotach! :cool:  ( z moim pomocnikiem )... że niby pracuje....a nie ino bronki spijam.. :cool: 






... no i powstało cos jeszcze .... specjalnie dla dziecioka...
zwykły basen już na nikim nie robi wrażenia... ale... podstawcie go po jakąś zjeżdżalnię..... :big grin: 





dzieciok się hartuje... wode ma ze studni... brrr...twarda sztuka rośnie  :cool: 


pozdro
NETbet'zerodzinom

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści...

skoro już powołałem do życia jednego pomocnika do papowania dachu to czemu na tym poprzestać...??? ciągle brakuje rąk do pomocy..

wiec dziś zostało powołanych kolejnych dwóch...  jutro jeszcze stworzę jeszcze jednego ... razem będzie nas PIĄTKA DO DACHU!! to już EKIPA!! :cool: 
- jeden rozwija papę
- trzech siedzi cały czas na dachu 
- jeden łazi po wszystkich i przybija papiory

jest nas pięciu? :wink: ..... i najfajniejsze jest to że tyrają za free... :big grin: 

oto moi nowi pomocnicy.... może wzrostu to oni nie mają.... ale potrafią zawisnąć tu i tam bez leku z gaciach...





pozdro
NETbet'stffurca

----------


## netbet

a tera będą INSPIRACJE !!!

..poszukiwanie kolorów... do kuchni...

..oooo.... taki kolor... tam... tam ....jak ta chmurka... :cool: 
a do pokoju syncia.....

..oooo... tam ... tam nad tą chmurką... tam wysoko .... ten niebieski. ( tylko nie wiem który niebieski... ten bardziej czy mniej? )




pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści... no przeca mamy weekend! :cool: 

coby nie było że nic nie robię.... - sie tyra.
pomimo niesprzyjającej pogody :mad:  deskuję i papuję dach... idzie średnio.... bo czy ktos kładzie w taką temp papę?... no poza mną...
...a tak na serio to na dach z papą można wejść od 6,00 rano do 10.00 na stronę zachodnią .... i po 19 na stronę wschodnią.
... w między czasie pozostaje deskowanie, murowanie czegoś tam.. zgrilować się i okąpać w basenie dziecioka

z ważnych informacji... w odstawkę poszedł jeden z magicznych przedmiotów - zawias do cięcia pustaków - zastąpił go pan FLEX 250.
nie dało sie zawiasikiem pomimo największych starań ciąć pustaków pod kątem...
... za to flexiorem - git.... jak go odpalam przestają sie nieść kury u nas na wsi...

z drugich ważnych informacji - moi "pomocnicy" sprawują się na medal... żaden nie che na bronka, na fajki... i nie marudzą że za gorąco 

z trzecich ważnych informacji - przełamałem lęk wysokości ... i zaczynam chulać po dachu jak kozica... kozica uwiązana "karabinkami"  :smile:  

tera trochę fot ....zaraz będę na wysokości płatwi pośrednich :roll eyes: 









... no i po całości......jutro mam zamiar zabrać się za lukarnę...



z czwartych ważnych informacji:.... różnica kolorów papy: ta ciemniejsza jest na welonie...niech ją szlag trafi...kupiłem rolkę i nie chcę jej... ta jaśniejsza jest na tekturze...zupełnie inna robota!! nie "płynie" ..można ją samemu opanować i ujarzmić...no i podobno nie "łodfruwa"

pozdro
NETbet'deskownik

----------


## netbet

Wieści Niedzielne Ojca NETbet'a  :wink: 

_...i zaprawdę powiadam wam  tu gromadzonym... wiernym i niewiernym ... budowlańcom i obibokom...że parce nad mym dziełem życia idą ku przodowi...

... i jak wstaje dzień po nocy ... jak wiara czyni cuda... tak i ja jak ten orędownik wieści ciekawych pojawiłem się na górze mego przeznaczenia skoro świt jak tylko pierwszy kur na wsi zapiał...

... i nie lękajcie się moje owieczki o hałas jakim bym miał poczynić w ten święty dzień ...o nie.... sąsiad rzecz święta i uszanować jego spokój po tygodniu znoju się należy...

... pracy koncepcyjnej się poświęciłem, aby we mnie same dobre myśli były... cobym zły myślą sie nie poddał i na złą ścieżkę nie zszedł._

znaczy [email protected]#$ zacząłem wymierzać lukarnę

_...owe me rozmyślania mogły by trwać i dłużej... ale umenczon wielce pogodą postanowiłem je odłożyć na dzień następny a za czyn się zabrać...

... i tak oto moi wierni... stało sie kolejne 15 m papy na dachu....
WIARA..... WIARA ... czyni cuda.... zaprawdę powiadam wam..

ostańcie sie z mym błogosławieństwem na resztę tego misternego dnia.
_
NETbet

----------


## netbet

ni ma wieści...ni ma ochoty na tyranie w takiej pogodzie...nawet bylismy dziś na działce.. nawet były przymiarki do murowania....ale i tak wszytko diabli wzięli jak spojrzałem na termometr...
ehh... jak zimo - żle... jak gorąco - żle...*czy nikt tam na górze nie zna półśrodków???* przykęcic troche palnik i będzie git.... :cool: 

NETbet'55stC

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści..

skoro nie mogę po robocie nic zrobić na dachu z pokryciem.. bo mnie papa parzy w łapy... to trza znaleźć se robotę mniej "gorącą"

wiec - dziś na tapecie będzie lukarna :cool: 

zacząłem murować ten zasrany trójkątny szczyt... to że jest zajebiście wysoko ... to że trza sie wychylac poza obrys chaty - to nic.
murowanie pomiędzy krokwiami... uuuu.. no kolejne zdobyte doświadczenie.

dziś nie mam weny... wiec tylko będa foty... nie chce mi się.





wiecie ile zająło mi zrobienie tego czegoś?? 6 godzin!! ... pogoda... pogoda.. jej wysokość MAĆ... wszystkim po troszę dziękuję...

bez zrobienia tej lukarny nie noge dalej ciągną dachu... wiec misterny plan zakłada na ten weekend zrobienie jej i ocieplenie!

pozdo
NETbet'?

----------


## netbet

wieści coniedzielne....  :wink: 

no skoro już weekend mamy za sobą... czas zakomunikować cośmy uklicili....

juz w zeszłym tygodniu miałem się brać za lukarnę... ale jakoś tak mi pod górę było... wiec dopiero teraz coś tam widać...
- ocieplona i oklejona jedna strona lukarny
- wymurowana i ocieplona ściana szczytowa lukarny
- zadeskowana część dachu nad nią.. ... i opapowana!








spostrzeżenia i uwagi n/t powyższych poczynań:

...wiecie co ... wcale praca na wyskości nie jest taka straszna... jest strach...są zabezpieczenie ( na razie nie miały okazji zadziałać ) ... NAJGORSZE jest jak już wczłapiesz się po tych wszystkich drabinach, rusztowaniach.. wyleziesz na dach i .... spada ci młotek na sam dół!! .. i tak osiem razy... . zaczynam nieć kondychę jak taternik... taternik ten od gór a nie browarów  :cool: 

... klejenie siatki do styro... oj...oj.... :eek:  to ... to nie jest takie fajne, proste i przyjemne... fakt - po raz pierwszy w życiu jak większość.. chyba miałem za gęsty klej.. na drugiej bardziej widocznej stronie przećwiczę inna konsystencję...

nowości z poziomu gleby czyli jak dbamy o ogród  :wink: :

 ... teściuffka w zeszłym tygodniu przytargała jakieś zielsko-sadzonki...i zakopała je pod płotem.  Do dziś żyją i maja sie coraz lepiej! no szok.... podobno to arbury... nieistotne - coby to nie było to zyje! żyje z ręki teściowej ....

pozdro
NETbet'papiak

----------


## netbet

dzień sportów ekstremalnych w/g NETbet'a

..no i stało się... musiałem zacząć murować ściany szczytowe..._zaprawdę powiadam wam - kolejny hard core ..._
.. zaj#@$ wysoko... trza się czasem wychylić..nie lubię takiej zabawy. wolę już skakać po dachu... i tu i tu uwiązany śnurkiem... ale... wolę dach.

po godzinach urzędowych wdrapałem się na wysokość... wtargałem pustaki... ( ze stropu na rusztowanie... z rusztowania na jętki.. ) ... ukręciłem se trochę zaprawy  i ...operdzieliłem 13 sztukuff.... 

mało powiadacie? ..za dużo czasu zajmuje oswajanie się codziennie  z wysokością...wszak NETbety są nielotami  :wink:  .... no może wyglądają jak jaskiniowcy .. ale ze wspinaczką nawet tą jaskiniową  to łone tez mało mają... ( chyba w weekend poświęcę się całodniowym zmaganiom )




jutro może machnę więcej.. póki co idę na bronka...

pozdro
NETbet'niesmiertelny

----------


## netbet

:roll eyes: no... nareszcie mamy pogodę!!

... do robienia dachu...
zimno.. cimno... mokro... nic tylko kłaść papę. ... eeh.... nie byłbym sobą gdybym takiej aury nie wykorzystał... 

dowieźli mi trochę brakujących dech... wiec lecimy dalej - plan na ten weekend mówi 30 m2 papy i dech...
sobota marnie...10m2 papy i 15 dech... gdyby nie ta cholerna "mziawka" .. jak tak człek posiedzi na dachu ze 30 minut... zmoknie 

nie ma co się uzalać.. trza pokazać postępy i "śnurki"  :cool: 






jutro niedziala... miałem dać szansę sąsiadom... ale przy takiej fajnej pogodzie - pobudka na wiosce  o 6,00 rano!



pozdro
NETbet'sadysta

...a najfajniejsze jest to że obok mam kościół... jeszcze nie byłem.. bo to daleko jakoś ze 300 m będzie...wiec - ja ich słyszę jak śpiwają... oni mnie słyszą jak walę młotkiem... :wink:

----------


## netbet

zaspałem!! 
nie było porannego niedzielnego nawalania młotkiem! na budowie pojawiłem się po 8,00....cholera..
ale... za to dziś była prawie cała familija ... bez dziecioka - który został oddelegowany podrażnić babkę ... :wink: .. i dbać o ciśnienie dziadka...

oj.. dziś ślubna narobiła fotów...wdrapała się tu i tam.. i dzieki temu cos widać...








powiem tak ----- [email protected]!#$ wysoko!!.

wszystko co jest mi potrzebne na dachu zostało popętane śnurkaim.... nie spada... zawsze mogę sobie coś podciągnąć... fajna sprawa..
zwłaszcza te mazidła i lepiki.. czarna robota...



cos dziś nie bangla host.... czyli post będzie na raty.....

CDN

----------


## netbet

..CD...

kilka ujęć o co kaman... zdjęcia nie oddają uczucie swędzenia tyłka... :cool: 





wróciłem do swojego ubranka zeszłorocznego...ale... spokojnie .. pod sweterkiem jest _"koszulka nieśmiertelności hard rock"_  :cool: 

kosz.. kosz... mam dwa do pierdzielenia... dla spokojności ... papa .. chyba razy trzy...





..podobno nie wali się papiaków na wierzchu... ja tam tłukę.. ale.... wszystkie są zasmarowane ... czymś tam dekarskim... wiec mamy dach w kropy!

zdjęć było więcej ...ale ten cholerny host odmawia współpracy.. a nie ma tyle piwa coby go przetrzymać...

pozdro
NETbet'papolep

----------


## netbet

... i mamy ju tyle!!!

generalnie plan na weekend został prawie wykonany.. 20m papy i 25 m dech...




a teraz ... specjalnie dla fanatyczek ogrodów... kffiatkuff... rabatek... sadzonek... i innych duperszwancy  - rzut na nasz ogród.. 

- jest magiczny... nigdy nie wiesz co cię [email protected]$ w nogę...
- jest wielki... z pięćset ślimaków tam mieszka...
- jest wyrośnięty .... no możemy się  pochwalić się super hodowlą ostów... 
- jest pełen niespodzianek... nigdy nie wiesz w jaką dziurę sie wpierdzielisz..



a teraz żeby nie było że tylko u nie we łbie gości pomysłowość racjonalizatorska... 

... zamarzyła ni sie KAWA!!
zapodałem myśl ślubnej....
..podchwyciła...

powstał stolik pod czajnik.... :smile: 





... bo kabelek był za krótki.... 

bez tej mojej ślubnej to ja bym zrobił może z połowę.... szacun N'art

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

dzień jak co dzień....

..ale....

ja [email protected]!#$ odbieramy poczne FM...a tam:_ "zaproszenie do publikacji naszego bazgroła w formie drukowanej ..."_ od samej najjaśniejszej góry redakcyjnej.  :jaw drop: 
podjarałem się jak szczerbaty na suchary...

... pomyślałem...

..przeszło mi.

..pewnie wszystkie autory i wpisowcy dostały...

zgłaszać się? wart publikacyji na łamach "najświętszego" pisma? co tu pokazywać? godni my som?

pozdro
NETbet' :eek:

----------


## netbet

od trzech dni w łódzkiem pada... nosz [email protected]#$ ... nic nie idzie zrobić...

byłem dziś... zmokłem jak pies ...położyłem 5m papy ... ale wynik... :sad: 

wiecej jaram niż robię....



... jak nie przestanie padac to z tym dachem będę sie [email protected]^ do listopada...

może jutro....

NETbet


p.s.
AAAAAA... zapomniałem.. ( dla fanów mysli technicznej N'art ) stolik stoi już tydzień!!! nie pierdyknął .. to się nazywa znaleźć równowagę i punkt "g" ....heheheheh

----------


## netbet

wieści.

opierdzieliłem drugą ścianę lukarny... klej... siatka.. takie tam...






położyłem trochę papy.



brakło mi drabinki ... moje za krótkie były...chwila namysłu coby tu przysposobić.... :wink:  .. w ruch poszły śnurki... :cool: 






ślubna walczyła z "ogrodem" ... znaczy próbowała ukosić trochę chwaściorów ...jest sukces... kolejne parę metrów ziem odzyskanych.


padam na ryj....niby nic do przody...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

dziś dla odmiany będzie słowo o kosztach... 

wzięło mnie no i postanowiłem "policzyć" komin.. skoro i tak go muruję... to z czystej ciekawości postanowiłem policzyć ile mnie go cholerstwo kosztuje.. i czy nie przepłacam w stosunku do systemowych...

komin jaki mamy każdy wie  :cool:  ale dla przypomnienia.. 4 kanały wentylacyjne 14/27   2 kanały spalinowe 27/27 ... w jednym wkład bolesławiec 200mm
pod stropem ...


nad stropem...



na chwilę obecną jest wymurowane 6m 

do tej pory poszło:
1800 cegieł - 0,80 za cegłę pełną  = 1440,00
9 modułów wkładu - 80 za sztukę =   720,00
75 worków zaprawy - 7 zł za wór  =   525,00

czyli do tej pory nasz komin kosztował 2685,00
do końca brakuje mu jeszcze ok 2,5 metra.. czyli pójdzie jeszcze 1100,00

łącznie zamkniemy się kwotą ok. 3800,00

chyba dobrze zrobiłem że postanowiłem go wymurować...  :cool:  jakąś taniość czuję...kiedyś proponowano mi jeden systemowy 3 kanałowy trochę taniej od mojego 6 kanałowego...


AAAA.... zapomniałbym... zamarzył mi się klinkierek na części kominów ponad dachem...i tak szybko jak mi się zamarzył tak szybko o nim zapomiałem
powód 1:
dzwonię do gościa od murowania kominów...podpytać o stawkę za klinkier... 2,5 zyla za JEDNĄ CEGŁE - pojeb#$o go..
powód 2:
nie chce dziurawki.... chciałem pełną klinkierową ... cena ok 5 zyla..a mi potrzeba z 500 szt...

już nie chce klinkierów.... otynkuję.. machne pod kolor elewacji i bedzie git... bedzie tanio..i ładnie..i ....i ide na browca.

pozdro
NETbet'dym

----------


## netbet

z beczki poza budowlanej :wink: 
jakiś czas temu stałem się posiadaczem japonskiej myśli motoryzacyjnej... mitsubishi... pierwszy mój japoniec w zyciu!

ale.... został on gruntownie zbadany osiągowo  :cool:  .. gdzieś na trasie na częstochowę...ja [email protected]#$
pierwszą setkę robi na dwóch biegach...a ma pinć..
kręci sie do 9000 obrotów
prędkość max... ponad 2 stówy..( tak przynajmniej pokazuje gps )

..a to wszystko jest z lat 80 ubiegłego wieku!!! szok!!

ślubna boi sie jeżdzić ze mną... :cool: 
największą frajdę na dzieciok jak straszymy "mochery" przełażące gdzie popadnie jezdnię...redukcja o jeden w dół... a żę wydech lekko krzyczy.. uciekają jak nastki...
juz kiedyś .. parenaście lat temu inny autem uczyłem "mochery" gdzie jest przejście...nauczyły sie po pół roku aby byc czujnym na pewne auto  :cool: 
ehh... znowy przedemną pół roku treningu... aby w zimę sie nie zapomniały...

pozdro
NETbet'instruttor

----------


## netbet

wieści .. wieści...

idzie u nas bardzo powoli, ale nieustannie coraz wyżej... dach dachem.. ale kominy  :eek: 
zabrałem się za ten mały wentylacyjny...ale już za krótki jestem - nie sięgam łapami coby murować...

znaczy trza cos pozbijać... powołać do zycia kolejnego pomocnika do murowania komina
kolejne dechy ... gwożdziory i naprzód





i jestem juz ponad dachem!! 



był problem : jak prawidłowo przewiązywać cegły ( podziękowania dla* slawek9000* )
rozwiązanie:



wiec siedzę i tnę te cholerne cegły....



pozdro
NETbet

*specjalne podziękowania dla "skarbnicy wiedzy"..MistrzJan*

----------


## netbet

sobota....leje!! :bash: 

i cały misterny plan poszedł sie .... poszedł na spacer.
miał być dokończony jeden komin.. miałem dokończyć lukarnę.. jest prawie połowa sierpnia...

nosz [email protected]#!$  

... stoje jak wazon w oknie i wypatruję przejaśnień...

----------


## netbet

... i nie pada. :smile: 

powoli ...z mozołem... jak żuff ociężale ... ... i kolejny metr komina do przodu...jutro chyba go zakończę.







znuff jestem za krótki... kolejne dobijanie rusztowania... w tej chwili jak stanę na najwyższym pietrze rusztowania... głowę mam na wysokości 9,5 metra na ziemią....  :ohmy: ..czyli metr nad kalenicą...

ten komin może nie jest miss kominów... ale jest pomysł na jego tanie wykończenie.. pójdzie styro 3 + siatka+ klej... i będzie "ładnie"
..i nie będzie widac moich umiejętności murarskich :wink: 

tak na marginesie... gdybym miał żyć z pięknego murowania - to bym z głodu zdechł... niestety nie jestem mistrzem w tym fachu...cóż...początki są trudne....

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam,

Dawnooo mnie tu nie było.  :oops: 

Stary mła dach klici - do tej pory nie spadł - wierzcie mi wcale by mnie to nie ucieszyło.

Zabrałam się za ogród.
 Małż robi swoje a ja z racji, że nie bardzo mogę mu pomóc -  dziecko przecież mam - wymyśliłam sobie, że codziennie będę kosić dwu letnią trawę :roll eyes: .  Od ostatnich fot naszego ogrodu wiele się zmieniło. Dziś musicie mi uwierzyć na słowo jutro zamieszczę foty. 

Razem z synkiem dzielnie pracowaliśmy na ziemi. Przyznam się, że początki były trudne - nie mogłam opanować lęku przed wszelakimi stworzeniami żyjącymi w oej trawie. Ale z czasem doszliśmy do wprawy :cool: . Więc dziś zginęło setki ślimaków - te obrzydliwe, czarne bez domków które zeżarły nam arbuzy, dziś za to właśnie poległy :yes: . A tak na marginesie znacie jakiś cud środek na ślimaki?

Kosiarka i ja stanowimy jedność. Jakby jej się jakoś poprawiło- mam nadzieje że nie zdechnie - zwykle przed śmiercią się polepsza. :wink:   Jakoś tak fantastycznie mi się z nią współpracuje. Wiedzieliście, że kosiara łyka dwumetrową trawę? Co prawda wtedy pali jak smok ale z trawą wygrywamy.  :cool: 

Kupiłam sobie też podkaszarkę ele - no skoro jest już prąd to i poszaleć można. Pan w casto powiedział, że podkaszarka nie da rady wyciąć wysokiej trawy i małych krzaków :no: . Mylił się. Podkaszarka też wiele potrafi :yes: . Tylko żyłka mi się skończyła po dwóch dniach.
I z dnia na dzień mamy coraz więcej ziem odzyskanych :cool: . I wiecie co - okazuje się ze mamy jeszcze kawał działki za domem :jaw drop: .
Z czasem zaproszę jakąś miłą spycharko koparkę - kręcą się niedaleko - i wyrównamy działkę :cool: .


pozdrawiam serdecznie 
Nadiaart

----------


## netbet

u   la  la ...

no i stało siem...( jak chcieliście ).... głosowanie na "naj..." dziennik... ( cokolwiek za tym naj miałoby być... )

znaczy....

ja będzieta głosować - to nas drukną!! :cool:  a wtedy cały kraj bedzie o nas gadać....będziemy sławni... i zarobimy kupe kasy na reklamach :big grin: 

dla niezdecydowanych: zdecydować się!

dla zdecydowanych: zagłosować!!! trza iść na wybory FM... 
tu trza wejść : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ab%C3%B3r-quot



pozdro
NETbet'wyborczy

dla tych co łode niedawna.. TO JEST DZIENNIK *Nadiaart* ... ja tu na goscinnych występach...

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści... poza wyborcze... budowlane..

...żeby nie było że siedzę przed kompem i pierdzę w stołek....
zasuwam komin dalej...idzie jak idzie.. ale zawsze cos tam...










..i powiem wam jedno...jak zaczynałem to dłubanie chyba nie pomyślałem że są kominy.. szczyty...ze to też trzeba będzie zrobić...
jest cholernie wysoko....bardzo nie lubię tak stać na wysokości latających ptasiorów... ale....
dziś kończyło się murowanie warstw komina wentylacyjnego!! jutro tylko wyloty, czapa i cześć..
pozostanie ocieplenie..ale tu juz luzik..przynajmniej "lekka" robota

...a....z drugiej strony domu - REWOLUCJA! znaczy wracają do nas ziemie utracone... 
( wczoraj ślubna pisała.. miała dziś cos nabazgrolić ....ale ..siem pierwszy dorwałem do kompa!! nawet przed dzieciokiem!! cholera - traci refleks?? magnez mu podawać?? )

efekt: wiecej niż zadowalający





..ja to za leniwy jestem na koszenie... aczkolwiek z dwojga złego: trawa - komin ,... może i bym się zamienił... ciekawe co na to ślubna?

a teraz inspiracje.... :cool: 
tera juz wszyscy będą wiedzieć co było inspiracją do Strasznego Filmu  :cool: 




pozdro
NETbet + Pani Dyrettor Naczelna Nadiaart

----------


## Nadiaart

Czołem,

Pamiętam, pamiętam co komitet wyborczy Cedryka obiecał: Jaśki, Bronki, Foty w uściskach, buziaki - nie tego nie było.  :wink: 
Stary jest przerażony, ile kasy będzie musiał zainwestować w "tę akcję wyborczą" - Nie głosujta już bo nas na więcej BRONKÓW nie stać :wink:  :cool: ....

Starego również przeraża fakt iż będzie musiał  odebrać puchar, dyplom, laurkę. :cool:  Teraz to będzie musiał wystąpić w reklamach papy, zaprawy... Przeraża go również ze będzie teraz musiał .... dzieci , kwiaty, reklamy... Boi się operacji plastycznych... i tego że będzie musiał jeździć bmw... A jak go zaciągną do playboya? :jaw drop:  A jak się pojawi na pudelku?  :jaw drop:  A jak mi porwą Starego?  :jaw drop: Kosmici na przykład? Hę - nie głosujcie już :wink: 



Wielkie dzięki za wszystkie głosy oddane na nas. 
Wiedzieliśmy że mamy swoich zagorzałych zwolenników oraz przeciwników... ale żeby tak na drugie miejsce??? 


Pozdrawiam Was
Nadiaart

----------


## netbet

..no skoro weekend za nami... to znaczy że se troszkę potyraliśmy...

zabawy z kominem cd ... 
w sobotę zawitali na budowie wsie....dzieciok do piachu... matka do kosiary... ja na komin.
zakończyłem murowanie... dwie ostatnie warstwy zamknęły komin ... trzecia do dookoła cegła - w środku zazbrojona i zalana czapa.
czas na "ucywilizowanie" paprańca...styro 5 i naprzód.... tak powstał w sobotę gandalf biały  :cool: 









miałem dylemat z uszczelnieniem komin - dach... wiem.. wiem są wydry... można wywinąć papę na komin i przykleić.. ale cos mi to wywinięcie nie leżało.
mysl...zrobić obróbkę komina przed deskowaniem!
rozwiązanie..obróbka z 30 cm pasów papy dokoła przyklejona do komina.. na do dopiero styro i siata + klej...teoretycznie nie powinno przeciekać... póżniej jak dojade dachem do komina nie będe kombinował jak to uszczelnić... nie wiem czy tak się robi... ja tak zrobiłem. a nawet gdyby było coś nie tak.. zawsze pozostaje mi "typowe" rozwiązanie uszczelnienia.

w niedzielę walka z klejem siatką i narożnikami....i tak powstał gandalf szary!






...i ... [email protected]!#$ brakło mi zaprawy do siatki!! nosz...... ... będę tam musiał wleżć jutro... 

całość kosztowała dziewieć dych.... styro, klej, kratki, narożniki...efekt może nie powala na kolana.. ale mi sie nawet podoba... pierdyknie się kolorek i będzie git.

..ani razu nie wylazłem od zewnątrz komina... mam pietra jak cholera... niby śnurek.. niby pomosty z dech... ale jakoś tak... ( o rozwolnieniach już było )


pozdro
NETbet'szary

----------


## netbet

wieści ..wieści..

[email protected]#$% ..zawsze trzeba zrobić "coś" przed "czymś"...
żeby deskować dalej dach - musiałem postawić komin
żeby deskować dalej dach - musiałem dokończyć czwarty szczyt ...

...ktoś mnie kiedyś pytał o leki z w związku z rusztowaniem "rąbieńskim" ...

... zmieniłem leki ...

... zmieniłem konstrykcyję rusztowania...teraz to jest luzik  :cool: ... rusztowanie ma szerokość 101cm a stopień 103 cm








szczyt od ściany szczytowej do płatwi wymurowany..

kiedyś wspominałem że NETbety to nieloty... teraz myślę że nie sapery..bo jak się pomylę i postawię kulose tam gdzie nie trzeba to ..... _".... anielski orszak..."

_szczerze: klatka schodowa i związane z nią wszelakie wariacje murarskie to najgorsze gówno na budowie.. wysoko..bez podparcia..bez śnurka...a wdrapywanie sie na "puste" nie obciążone rusztowanie i szukanie środka ciężkości całości ze mną  coby nie runęło w przechyle to dramat ( jakoś nie wierzę rozstawą wysztowań poniżej 150 cm )

mam to za sobą.
kolejna sprawność: "rusztoskoczek"

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Wieści ....

Żeby nie było, że nas los oszczędza.... Musimy opuścić dotychczasowe wynajmowane mieszkanie. :bash: 
Pan od którego wynajmujemy mieszkanie (w sumie miły facet) musi mieszkanko sprzedać. Więc śledzę ogłoszenia na bieżąco. Codziennie wycieczka, codziennie gdzie indziej. Już mi się mylą nr tel, mieszkania.......

Żeby było mało: praca, niebawem przedszkole, dom, budowa i jeszcze przeprowadzka... sądziłam że wprowadzimy się już do naszego domu.
Teraz to już zaczynam się martwić: czy zdążymy z budową do zimy? Został jeszcze przecież drugi komin - dla odmiany ten większy :roll eyes:  i  połowa dachu do deskowania. :roll eyes: 


Mieszkania są świetne - ostatnie na przykład było ciemną norą od ponad roku nie sprzątane(chyba dłużej) :sick: , ponoć po babci....... widząc ubrana w szafie pomyślałam: ciekawe na co babcia zmarła? 
Inne: do wynajęcia połowa domu - niedaleko naszej budowy - to jeden ogromny pokój z łazienką i dziesięcioma yorkami nad głową, które leją gdzie popadnie. Jeden wielki szczek. Ciekawe kto kogo wykończy cynek psy czy psy cynka? :wink:  Lubię zwierzaczki - nie dziesięć lejących wiewiórek. :cool: 

Od roku stary wieszał półkę młodemu w pokoju. Powiesił i się musimy wyprowadzić.... Szkoda, że go namówiłam wszystko przez tą półkę.  :wink: 

Ta od złych wieści 
Nadiaart

----------


## netbet

skoro mamy sobotę to będą ....wieści..

oj.. dziś to był wielki dzień...działo siem!

po pierwsze - są foty całej mojej ekipy do dachu... wszyscy na jednym zdjęciu!
( żaden nie marudził że musi siem uczesac do zdjęcia.. żaden nie chciał zakrywać twarzy )

po drugie - było zaliczenie pierwszego przejścia przez kalenicę!! ( wprawdzie ta od lukarny - ale jest przejście! ... powiem kró[email protected]$W#$ @$#%   @#$$ i tyle )
po trzecie - moi pomocnicy przeszli tuning... :cool:  teraz nie straszne im nic! .. potrafią zawisnąć bez zaczepiania się o deskowanie 

....stanąłem przed problemem... fajnie jak się deskuje.. wybija się partię dech.. zaczepia " pomocnika" o dechy .. i naprzód! ... ale... jak to zrobić w kalenicy gdzie dechy wybite z dwóch stron i trza połozyc papę???? :sad: .. posiedziałem.. podumałem... papy nie można zniszczyć... nie można jej przedziurawić..drabinki sznurowej nie mam....nosz [email protected]!#$ :mad:  weź no NET coś wymyśl....!!!! i to szybko.. robota stoi!

po raz kolejny pewnie ameryki nie łodkryłem... ale ... po problemie!


tera foto moich pomocników "mocarzy" .. mogą wszystko! ( kawy nie robią...i nie mam na to sposobu , ale przynajmniej nie chlają po kontach )








po raz kolejny zapytałem o coś forum...nic       może ja za szybko oczekuję odpowiedzi...

jak układać papę na przejściu lukarny w dach zasadniczy? .. jest tam takie gówniane miejsce .. wredne do uszczelnienia...

rano pojechałem na skład po papę...trafiłem przypadkiem na dekarza... 
NET..pytanie:  _" ... lukarna/ dach .. jak do do cholery obrobic papą? "_
fach: _" a gdzie budujesz?.. muszę to zobaczyć.."_
NET... :_ " .. no tam i tam ..:_
fach:_ "..padnę po 9,00...robię obok... powiem co i jak"_
NET.. :eek: 
....ja [email protected]!$ .. przyjechał.. wyjaśnił....złoty człek..

ma się ten zwierzęcy czar  :cool:  ... namówić pierwszego... w zasadzie jedynego .. z brzegu!!

pozdro
NETbet'czaruś

----------


## netbet

..a tym fach. to ja se troche pogadałem....

..pochwalił że fajny dom...
..pooglądał....

zapytał ilu nas jest do tej papy...?

jak mu powiedziałem że ja sam to dłubię... nie uwierzył! 
....że ściny to jeszcze spox..
....że szalunki.....można
.... ale ta papa nie dawał mu spokoju... :cool: 

PANIE:_ HOGWARD się kłania!!!

_mina - bezcenne

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści...

skończyłem ta cholerną lukarnę papować...  :Lol: 
chyba powinienem w końcu podziękowac sąsiadom.. ... są... jakby to ująć ... "bardzo tolerancyjni"..

niedziela... siódma rano... kury jeszcze śpią... a ja na dachu tłukę gwoździory....
z drugiej strony: kiedy niby mam tam wejść? jest od zachodu..można tam wysiedzieć max do dziewiątej... wiec po robocie w tygodniu odpada ze względu na temp na dachu.. 
( pogoda weekendowa ... znowu świeci to  .... słońce  :bash: )

dziś był ogólnie dobry dzień ... od jedenastej wraz z szanowną dyrettorką razem rypaliśmy dach.

plan wykonany: 20m papy i 25m dech...

i wiecie co... za cholerę nie wiem gdzie to poszło.. nie widać różnicy i postępów na fotach... wiec fot niet!

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
dziś miałem wrażenie że spiwy w kościele kole nas jakby cichsze były... nasłuchują?

----------


## netbet

..trochę zaległych zdjęć z postępów... mało spektakularnych ale _" zawsze coś do przodu"_

dokończona lukarna...




z dechami jesteśmy już pod płatwiami... czyli zostało mniej jak pół dachu do zrobienia...




za duży komin się nawet nie zabieram.. nie mam na niego ochoty.. wolę tłuc dechy na dachu... robota spokojna.. bezstresowa już...ptaszki śpiewają.... tylko te pier$#ne osy nie dają spokoju!!! jest ich tam od ....  i do tego zauważyłem że wpierdzielają styropian na szczytach...
zrozumiałem jakie szkody modą wyrządzić owady....
jakby zaczęły dziobać to ptasiory.... masakra.. ale tym chyba styro niespecjalnie smakuje...

pozdro
NETbet'nijakidzis

----------


## netbet

...

----------


## netbet

są wieści!!

..i znuff nastał weekend ...czyli do pracy rodacy!

po 10 godzinach tyrki  efekt nawet jak na moje możliwości jest niezły. 

dokończona na cacy lukarna z obrobieniem tego cholernego przejścia dachu w dach.... jakby do tego nie podejść.. zawsze zostaje "dziura"
niedawno fach mi powiedział że to miejsce "...jest dziadowskie" .. i najlepiej pas papy "nad" zsunąć w dół i zrobić rozcięcie...

coś mi to wydawało się liche... jakaś nieufność we mnie od jakiegoś czasu... :cool: 
zrobiłem po swojemu: ... czyli lepik na maxa!!..i nakładka.





nie powinno przeciekać....nie może!! bo ja już tam się nie dostanę swoimi sposobami....za wysoko!
sposobem: nakładka + zsunięcie pasa papy udało mi się zabezpieczyć newralgiczne miejsce i przesunąć linię okapu  o 4 cm... 

dach z tymi zasmarowanymi papiakami  wygląda z daleka jak nitowany ....w bliska...już nie.. ale kto go poza mną będzie oglądał z "takiego" bliska  :cool: 



tego miejsc nie udało mi się połozyc z jednego pasa... dla mnie niewykonalne! .. jednocześnie trzeba przybijać dechy.. cofać się w stronę dachu.. rozwijać i dobijać papę... nie ma tam tak naprawdę jak podejść... niewykonalne samemu...

do kalenicy zostało 1,4m i .... DUŻE PRZEJŚCIE!! ( przyjmuje zakłady czy jeden pampers utrzyma wszystko! :cool:  )




a w tej wielkiej pozostawionej dziurze .. tam.. tam ... wysoko... obok lukarny.... ma wyleźć duży komin... tiaa.. jasne.. kiedy? :bash: 


jutro rypiemy papę dalej.... pogoda sprzyja... szkoda siedzieć 

pozdro
NETbet'papiak

info dla chcących samemu:
co najbardziej boli przy takiej robocie?
- jak świeci słońce: dupa - papa parzy 
- jak nie  świeci: wszystko poza dupą!

----------


## netbet

..w sumie to był udany dzień...

udało się oddelegowac dziecioka do babki...
udało się 20 m2 dachu...
udało się odwlec wielkie przejście...
udało się znowu wrócić w całości na chatę..

..a wszystko to udało się dzięki pomocy ślubnej... :cool:  

na chwile obecną jest tak:



..i trochę "akrobacji"...:








żeby ten dzień nie był tak do końca słodki to:
- padła wyrzynarka - to nie ma bólu... jest druga lepsza... taka "zawodowa" do mebelkuff 
- rozleciały mi się ostatnie buty budowlane.... tu jest ból... trza będzie coś poświęcić...
-po dwudniowym skakaniu po drabinie.. rusztowaniu.. dachu ... padły mi kolana - jest BÓL! czuję sie jakbym na kolanach wszedł po schodach na pałac kultury...czas odszukać ketonal  :smile: 

z uwag innych:
- mokry dach jest śliski jak lodowisko! ja [email protected]#!$ ... można pooooojechać.
- ogoliłem mordę.. mam 15 lat mniej  :cool:  jestem "niedopoznania"
- dzieciok zgubił pierwszego zymbola .... jest siwy dym!! klnie na czym świat stoi że wróżka nie przyjdzie.. kasy nie zostawi... 


pozdro
NETbet'bosastopa

----------


## netbet

..problem tej cholernej wróżki rozwiązany - robimy ściepe,  a ślubna już skrzydełka se szykuje..
..problem kolan rozwiązany - znalazłem ketonalik.. 
..pozostał problem butów ... te od garniaka? kalochy?? nosz [email protected]# .. w klapkach na dach nie wylezę..

tak na marginesie.. ta budowa to już zechlała 4 pary kapci...milion rękawiczek.... i dwie fiolki "nie bólu "

statystyki jak na wojnie... :cool:

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści....

...a w zasadzie garść fot zaczerpniętych z telefonu matki dyrettorki.. :cool: 
dechy...dechy... jeszcze raz dechy.....
gwożdziory i papa.. nudaaa... szału nie ma....

zostało do zrobienia ino ino... najgorsze jest to [email protected]!#$ murowanie szczytów...zaczynam wymiękać...

nic mądrego do powiedzenie dziś nie mam... czasem i ja mam dość..

myślałem że NIGDY NIE STANĘ NA PŁATWI.....





ten blask to łode mnie...to nie słońce!



jedna z moich zmor - deskowanie nad klatka schodową .... za wysokooo. na ruszt.. nie ma tak jak sie dostać...kibel straszny..
doszliśmy do płatwi....teraz będzie "z górki" :smile: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s. 
w związku z oddelegowaniem dziecioka z babką na spóźnione wakacje ...nawiedziliśmy wczoraj zakopiec...ennooo. tam to sie buduje...mówię wam... polecam "oględzinom" domy na wlocie.... mistrzostwo!!
p.s.s.
...myślałem ze ten zakopiec jest dalej... 3,5 godziny z łodzi.. łeee...można tam na bronka skoczyć... :cool: .. na baraninę... na...( nie mogę - ślubna czyta )

----------


## netbet

..z dachem stoimy... brak szczytów... wiec...

dzisiejsze moje zajęcie: 

szczyt nad klatką schodową ( miałem zaklnąć..ale... jeszcze nie teraz )

pinć dech na krzyż i jazda...( miałem rzec jazda bez trzymanki i zaklnąć... ale... som śnurki )

dzisiejszy mój wyczyn... 20 pustaków w miejscu ( znuff miałem zaklnąć... ale... panujemy nad sobą )

oto foto ( bez przekleństw )







.. i tak oto moi kochani muruję sobie domek.. powoli.. bez nerwów... słonko świeci... nerwy trzymam na wodzy... bez stressowoo..

informacja dla wszytskich którzy tu zajrzą pierwszy raz...na tej budowie nie było żadnej ekipy - poza cieślami, ale to epizod trzy dniowy.. :cool: 



a tera po mojemu: tłumaczenie w polskiego na netbetowe

oryg: _"..... i tak oto moi kochani muruję sobie domek.. powoli.. bez nerwów... słonko świeci... nerwy trzymam na wodzy... bez stressowoo.."_

tłum.: _nosz [email protected]!$ [email protected]!#$ sie! stres jak cholera.. wysoko.. i to @#$%@! słońce w oczy świeci... oszaleć można ... nienawidze wysokości!!! #@!$% pietra mam._

pozdro
NETbet'starch

----------


## netbet

... czasem jak sie wpadnie z niezapowiedzianą wizytą na działkę... w naszym magicznym ogrodzie można zobaczyć takie kwiatki  :eek: 





By netbet at 2010-09-09


wszyscy maja psy... koty... wiewiórki.. chomiki... a my mamy sarny! 

padła decyzja : trza sklicić paśnik i zakręcić sie za sianem .... jest plan coby zwierza dokarmiać zimą!!! a co!!
(stempel som, gwoździory som.. deszcz pada.. można podłubać )

ja widziałem że budujemy na wsi...ale aż takiej?

pozdro
NETbet'gajowy


p.s.
jak przyjda dziki - zakładam agroturystykę  :smile:

----------


## netbet

dzień ja co dzień... budujemy dalej..

"prawie" ukończona pierwsza ściana szczytowa... na jutro zostało podparcie kalenicy i .. przechodze na drugą stronę... może wrócę do dech... jeszcze planu na jutro nie mam



WIEM GDZIE mieszkaja moje sarenki  :smile:   :smile: .... na działce obok w chwaściorach... są trzy sztuki.. matka i dwie "dzikie" sztuki... można na ich wyczyny patrzeć godzinami... najlepszy widok jest z kalenicy.... jak na dloni  :cool:  

oblazłem dzis całą działkę szukając śladów racic... byłem ciekaw jak daleko podchodzą...
wyszło na to że podchodzą pod naszą kapciorę budowlaną...robią rundkę dookoła chaty i w krzaczory zmykają... ALE CZAD!!!




pozdro
NETbet'sarenka

----------


## netbet

a dziś....

tylko jeden wazny szczegół na zdjęciach... :cool: 





*PRZESZEDŁEM KALENICĘ!!!* .*..taram taram... tadam..sial la la laaa.*.. :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
...a skoro już byłem tak wysoko to pierdyknąłem troche fot:

... tyle juz za mną....



... tyle jeszcze przed mną...




... ta fota bo fajna jest




...ta fota bo... prawie na niej widać rozwiązanie "trzeciego" dawnego  problemu




można? MOŻNA!
da radę? DA RADĘ!
bez ekip? BEZ EKIP!! 
bez kontuzji? BEZ NAJMNIEJSZEGO USZCZERBKU NA ZDROWIU!!!

pozdro
NETbet'zawzięty

info dla chcących samemu ( dla tych którzy mają prawie czterdzieche na karku - młodszym nie grozi ) :
nie polecam nikomu takiego hardcoru jak u nas.... ale jak juz się zaweźmiecie... uważać na odsłonięte plery ... koszulka się podwinie... portki zjada z dupy... zawieje... zamiecie... i .. ból korzonków jest zajebisty!!!! nie polecam!!
poza tym - spox.. z resztą idzie wytrzymać.

----------


## netbet

... szkoda gadać... :bash: jest połowa września.... i PADA!!

powoli wymiękam... zostało może z 50 m2 dachu do zrobienia...

nosz KURWA MAĆ!! musi padać ten zasrany deszcz??

moje obecne miejsce pracy... są już miejsc gdzie mnie deszcz nie sięga.... wiec siedzę i przycinam dechy ( tiaaa... jasne... najpierw to trza je powrzucać z dołu na balkon )... coś tam zawsze podgonię...



szkoda czasu i gwoździ.... dechy 3,3 i naprzód!! ( polecam wywijanie taką mokrą dechą na płatwi .... normalnie jak linoskoczek )



"odpad" z 2m3 dech  :smile: ... trza kombinować ... liczyć.. liczyć i dobierać długości... 




z tym deszczem to mam [email protected]#$%

pozdo
NETbet

----------


## netbet

garść info z placu boju....

wiec jest tak: wróciłem do komina.
...cos po moich ostatnich wyczynach siatkowo/klejowych niespecjalnie mi sie on podobał.... jakies takie mazaje miał...
... co zrobić .. gdzies siem musze nauczyc kłaść klej i siatę...

... wiec trza sie udac gdzies na kurs sztuki w/w
... koło mas niedaleko robia elewację na bloku  :cool:  ... noo... NET... weź no i idź podpytaj jak to siem robi...

... wiec polazłem.... podpytałem.. kolesie mi wszytko pokazli ... podpowiedzieli jak "tuningować" packi ... dali poćwiczyć... mówie wam - szok.


... tak oto zdobyłem kolejną magiczną wiedzę o siatce.. kleju, packach i zacieraniu...


czas podziałać u siebie.. bo na bloku to pewnie chłopaki poprawili.

mój pierwszy gadalf szary w całej okazałości ( wersja poprawiona - ostateczna ):










..i zaczęta jego obróbka:



... a teraz czekam na słowa krytyki że tak się nie robi:
- nie ma wydry
- nie ma wywinięcia papy na komin
- nie ma typowych rozwiązań 

wszyscy mają kominy które ciekną - wątków co nie miara... póki co u nas bez dachu wszędzie się leje jak pada deszcz tylko nie po kominie!

pozdro
NETbet'uczeń

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści..

zamarzyło mi się okno....



wiec od marzeń do czynu....








.. i tak oto po jedynych pięciu godzinach deskowania, papowania, osadzania mamy pierwsze prawdziwe okno w dachu - WYŁAZ DACHOWY!

nie wiem czy dobrze osadzone - mam to gdzieś... zresztą instrukcji nigdzie nie było... trzyma się i jest git.

kolejna rzecz z bani!

pozdro
NETbet'padamnapysk

p.s.
kupione w obi...za 2,5 stówy... gówno straszne... traktuje je jako jednorazowe bo potrzebny mi WYŁAZ w tym roku.... bo niby jak zlezę z dachu jak przybiję ostatnią dechę?

----------


## netbet

... ehh... po raz kolejny zbliżam się do mojego ulubionego miejsc... 9 metrów nad ziemią..




... mogłem juz dziś... ale natchnienia nie było.... a tam ono jest potrzebne... tak jak modły o pogode bezwietrzną, niebo letko zachmurzone..

...ehh... mówie wam...znuff stress... znuff pełne gacie... znuff kolana z waty... 

pozdro
NETbet'196,06n.p.m

----------


## netbet

... i po strachu   :Lol: 







... jest też mała niepowetowana strata...
... przyciąłem papę... wgramoliłem się z nią na dach... przybiłem do góry... i zawiał wiatr...


... i 4 metry papy zrobiły frrrryy i opuściły swoje miejsc...nie zdążyłem dobić od dołu...  :bash: 




jak nie słońce to deszcz, jak nie deszcz to wiatr... co jeszcze???? koklusz?


pozdro
NETbet'latawcezpapy

----------


## netbet

..praca się posuwa... w tempie ... 1,5 m na dzień ... kalenica...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

kiedyś myślałem że nie ...że na kalenicy to ja w życiu nie stanę  :no:  
no przejść przelazłem.... ale stanąć na obu kulosach...

budowa hartuje!!!

ile ja juz miałem takich _"nie dam rady" "niewykonalne" "niemożliwe"_ 

pozdro
NETbet'

p.s.
jak tak dalej pójdzie to za chwilę zrobi sę dziennik papolepa i deskotłuka... oj z tym dachem to przesadziłem..

----------


## netbet

...a dziś zaczniemy od zagadki:

... gdzie był całą sobotę NETbet?



podpowiedz:




..tak.. tak... byłem na budowie!! i dalej siedziałem na dachu!! i opierdzieliłem z 15 metrów...

tak to wygląda na dziś ... jestem juz dachem za małym kominem... mam za sobą klatkę schodową...lukarnę... minąłem wszędzie płatwie

..policzyłem zostało mi 25m2 dachu do ukonczenia i kawałek ściany szczytowej - jest dobrze!








..i po raz kolejny cedryk który nie ma tajemnic dla nas i dla was w całej swej okazałości.....(no prawie cały )




pozdro
NETbet'prawiesso

p.s.
szukam sponsora który podaruje mi za buziaczka ze tysiuc cegieł na komin...  :wink:  może jakiś to przeczyta...może kce całuska łode mnie?

----------


## netbet

... no skoro żaden sponsor siem nie znalazła ... pomimo kuszącej obietnicy, to czas działac dalej.. :tongue: 

dziś na tapecie był drugi szczyt.... praca cicha wiec akurat na niedzielkę...

skończyłbym dziś, ale brakło zaprawy, a do casto nie chciało mi się gonić...



....co jakiś czas różnej maści handlowcy zostawiają u nas na wejściu oferty okien...

... miałem dzis chwilę sprawdzić oferty... sprawdzić jak się palą...



wszystkie oferty są OK  - palne!


nie lubię takiej nachalności...

pozdro
NETbet'bezreklam

----------


## netbet

wieści budowlane:

brak!
leje ten zasrany deszcz  :bash:  wiec co mam robić?? moknąć???  [email protected]#$ - nie robię..


wieści poza budowlane ..takie inne ... takie samochodowe

są!

wiem już za co kocham moją japońską suszarkę ....
padł mi przewód hamulcowy... nosz [email protected]#$ .. to japoniec tez sie psuje?? taki ponad dziesto letni??? :jaw drop: 
i od razu myśl - to nie jest typowe popularne auto... gdzie części ?? ile to będzie kosztować..??? jak ja będę woził papę bez hamulców?????

... i tu własnie miłe zaskoczenie!!! ten cholerny japończyk jest tańszy w naprawie niż poldek!!! ( przedód - 12 zyla, wymiana - 20 zyla ... 30 minut na kanale...wszystko dało się odkręcić!!! .. szok!!

w swym krótkim życiu miałem już różne fury.... stare... nowe... duże... małe...miałem V6...ale..
... ten bije wszystkie na łeb!!!! jest nie do [email protected]#... 

pozdro
NETbet'skośnooki

p.s 
info dla takich jak jak oszołomów:
ten lancer to najszybsze wozidło budowlane... widział kto rolkę papy gnającą 190 km/h ?? :wink:

----------


## netbet

... moi drodzy....

...z dniem dzisiejszym zakończył sie pewien etap budowy naszego Cedryka... po ponad dwóch latach zmagania się z różnej maści materią i przeciwnościami losu....po zjedzeniu niezliczonej ilości ketoanlu.. po wypiciu litrów szkockiej i piwska...po wyjaraniu miliona fajek...

..*.ZAKOŃCZYŁEM MUROWANIE ŚCIAN NOŚNYCH ... czyli KONIEC z ciężarami!!!!* :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

jestem więcej niż szczęśliwy!!!! jestem [email protected]#$ szczęśliwy!!!

miejsc mojego osetka:






..wprawdzie na jutro zostało troche murowania ... ale lajtowa zabawa z cegiełkami i skosami.... :wink: 

podsumowanie małe zrobiłem...zostały mi 4 sztuki ( CZTERY ) 25 P+W...no to sie przerachowałem...chce ktos kupić??

czyli krótko:
*WYMUROWALIŚMY SAMI CEDRYKA!!!*
( działówek nie liczę... robota raczej żadna )

pozdro 
NETbet'amator

----------


## netbet

wieści 

zostało 12m2 dachu do skończenia.

koniec wieści. :sick: 

fotki :






a teraz..... :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

od dwóch miesięcy robię dach.. obserwuje to kupa ludzi...
naczytałem sie wypowiedzi speców od dachów...nawet sam o coś czasem podpytam w związku z w/w

_"...nie być papiaów na wierzchu..."   
"... bic tylko pasy od góry..."
" zakłady kleić..."_
_"...porobią się dziury..."
"...i inne dobre złote rady"

_... i co tych gównianych rad mam????

mam zajebisty problem!!! ...brak papiaków i wiatr!! :bash: 

skoro siedze na tym dachu to go obserwuję...do dziś był spokój...
...ale dziś zaczęło wiać od zachodu ...i ...

...podwiewa całe pasy papy na okapie ściany szczytowej! bo nie są przybite np. " w piątki" ... podwiewa je od dołu a od góry nic tych pasów nie trzyma!!! ... no bo przecież PAPIAKÓW SIĘ NIE PRZYBIJA  tak aby były widoczne!!!!! to niby jak kurwa mocować tą zasraną papę??? ( problem jest tylko na okapach...dalej spokój.. nic sie nie dzieje )

.. i teraz muszę zleźć z kalenicy 6 m w dół po okapie i cos wykombinować... tylko JAK KURW$??? co ja akrobata jestem albo spec od dachów???

po raz kolejny utwierdzam się w tym iż na tym forum gówno się dowiem

służy ono wymianie wiedzy na temat kfiatkuff, kolorkuff, karniszkuff, doniczkuff, lamkfuff i innych gówien do których jeszcze nie doszedłem w swoim budowaniu... a jak juz dojdę .. to wiedzą jak to przeskoczyć i zrobić się z wami podzielę bo nigdzie indziej jej nie znajdziecie...

jedno jest pewne - więcej o nic nie zapytam  na forum.... bo i po co??

fota problemu
: ... musze dobić?? pasy papy od krokwi zew tak ok 2m każdy... pewnie zaraz ktos powie że nie widzi problemu... że można od razu walić łaty i kontry...że jak przyjdzie poszycie docelowe .... 



NETbet'wkurwiony

p.s.

to jest chyba jeden z tych kolejnych "gitów" o którym wszyscy milczą jak zaklęci... bo i po co cos podpowiedzieć???
pewnie jak przyjdzie podbitka, albo łaty to problem znika... ale... niesmak pozostaje...

----------


## netbet

... i mija "4 godzina" narad nad moim problemem w kółku gospodyń wiejskich imienia TATRY ... :tongue: 

wiec jest tak:

- ledwo siedzę... obrady wbrew pozorom ( sejm ) męczą
- jest teoretyczne rozwiązanie zaniedbania na dachu i usunięcie skutków "dobrych rad"
- skończyły się fajki...
- zapowiada sie jeszcze 2-godzinne posiedzenie plenarne pod patronatem HARNASIA
- jest pomysł na skombinowanie fajek... ( nie wszystkie gospodynie domowe szydełkują )

... jakby nie patrzeć stałem się  liderem mojego kółka... bo "zorganizowałem" fajory!!

teraz to będzie dym! :cool: 


pozdro
NETbet'oj_tam_marudzisz

----------


## netbet

.. zajechała pierwsza część ekipy ratunkowej do papy....

chude chłopy...jakieś niedokarmione... ale za to wzrostu pinć metrów...
sie mi do auta nie pomieścili... wleźli tylko do połowy.... pozostałość szorowała kulosami po drodze... :cool:  ( jechali wolniutko... )




letko siem ich przetuninguje na pomocników ... da sie im troche stali .. i ... mam nadzieje że nie będą pękać  :wink: 

wkurw lekko mi przechodzi.... ale lekko...i wolno.. za wolno...

pozostaje jeszcze poszukać na jutro jakiegoś mocniejszego śnurka i ....

...cdn


pozdro
NETbet'speed

----------


## netbet

wieści...

ja to mam chyba szczęście do pogody.... wieje jak jasna cholera...łeb chce urwać, a co dopiero papę... a robić trzeba.. 
.. i trzeba niestety wyleźć na dach....

... śnurek "nowy" zakupiony... koszt w porównaniu z leczeniem po upadku z dachu, albo kosztami pogrzebu - niewielki.... udźwig 1100 kg...



... te rzeczy też mają znaczenie... - 350 kg



... jako że "łatwiej" mi wyleźć na dach z kalenicy niż gramolic się ( z czego??? ) od dolu na niego... powołałem do życia kolejnych pomocników
pan nr1 - wzrost: 5,20 m
pan nr2 - wzrost: 2,60 m

..jeden i drugi mają specjalne uchwyt made in NETbet... pierszy do kalenicy.. drugi do pierwszego..

... i jakoś poszło... 6 godzin na dachu.. przesuwanie drabinek... bicie i smarowanie papiaków... 

może nie jest to specjalnie piękne... ale papa ani drgnie! .. i tak to miało być od początku... ale  wyszło jak wyszło i teraz cierpię..




popełniłem tylko jeden mały błąd - drabina 5,2 jest niepodzielna i wywijanie nią coby zaczepić jest hard corem...a już ją wywalic na dach "prawie" skonczony przez dziurę 50 cm ... :bash:  ale dałem radę..
...pewnie jutro to zmienię i ją podzielę, zrobię zaczepy... bo po dziejszym mam dość..


aaa.... no i były moje ulubienice..




pozdro
NETbet

zdobyte umiejętności:
... bardzo... bardzo szybkie przepinanie się na linie... :wink: 
...równowaga.... ( wiatr.. drabina... wiatr... dach...)

jestem pewnie że z palcem w d.... mogę skoczyć gdzies na skałki... nie trenowałem jeszcze zjazdów, ale obym nie musiał...


a tak naprawdę to mamy prawie jak w starym kościele...

----------


## netbet

konkursuff i ankietuff na forum mnogość.. do wyboru do koloru... :wink: 

zatem i my ogłaszamy plebiscyt na kolorek... kolorek okien...

w życiu bym tego nie zamieścił, ale szanowna matka dyrettorka siem nie może zdecydować.. zatem:

bramka nr 1 : złoty bąb



bramka nr 2: orzech



bramka nr 3: dąb bagienny 



...a wszystko oklejone???

jednostronnie????
dwustronnie????

jedno jest pewne - profil:




mnie tam siem podoba wsio... i jest mi ryba , ale bab nawet nie staram się zrozumieć... kolorek?? ten mniej "drewniany" czy bardziej "?????"

zbieram opinie "za i "przeciw" kolorowaniu okien z jednej jak i z dwóch stron ..( kolorek jedna strona - dla bidoków jak my .. kolorek dwie strony - wypasik ... opyla się?? kolor wewnątrz chaty??? nie wkurwia to to??  )


pozdro
NETbet'?????pistacjowy??????

p.s. 
jak ktoś mi zagłosuje na 3 - znajdę i zamorduję!

ja to starej daty jestem... wychowany na graniu w kapsle, wsk'ach i piwie w kuflach....wiec okna kiedys były tylko białe... albo .. białe.

----------


## netbet

pomocnicy zostali podzieleni...będzie łatwiej nimi zarządzać na dachu  :wink: 







....i takim oto sposobem stałem się prekursorem tuningu  drabin dachowych samorobowych   :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'tuningcenter

----------


## netbet

wieści.... 

weekend... nic sie nie działo - pijemy wódkę..... a co!!! :tongue: 

..byłem nawet w niedzielę na placu boju, ale bałem się wyleźć na dach... wiec pozostała mi miotła i sprzątanie po sobie na pięterku...

oj było tego... tyrka na 5 godzin... nie wiem ile wywaliłem gruzu, śmieci, puszek :wink:  ... ale dużo!


... za to dziś  :roll eyes: :




drugi szczyt na mną!!!! czadowo!!!

...zostało 6m2 dachu do wybicia i 15m2 papy.... i .. jest rano 0 stopni...i ... jest szron na dachu... i jest pierońsko ślisko....

..trzymta kciuki! ( może nie zamarznę )

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

...no i nastał kolejny weekend budowlany ... wiec:

wieści... wieści... a w zasadzie tylko foty - bo i niby o czym się tu rozpisywać??

pozostało do dokończenie: *2m2 dech i 7m2 papy!!!!* ... czyli jak dobrze pójdzie .... będą nowie wieści... :big grin: 
( no.... jutro mam przesrane... w zasadzie SAMA KALENICA i ... wyście przez wyłaz... oj czuję juz jazdę )







 ( ta wielka dziura do miejsce gdzie miały wyłeżć komin..... no właśnie "miał" ... - daję se spokój z min w tym roku... brak sił )


myślałem ze papy i grożdziorów to mi starczy - zonk - brakło...wiec czeka mnie jeszcze wycieczka na "szalone zakupy "

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

zauważyłem tu i tam  że straszę mordą na banerach.... sorry  :cool:  

... nawet zakupiłem se ten "dodatek" .... wszyscy tacy ładni... uśmiechnięci...kropkq... majki... kruszon.. jarek ( mogłeś się bardziej upaprać do tego zdjęcia z piłą :yes:  ) ... a  ja?? jak zawsze.... w koszulce NIEŚMIERTELNOŚCI!!

czas pogratulować:
- Redakcji - pomysłu i .... ( przynajmniej dla mnie )... PAPIERU!!!! normalnie stara szeleszcząca zszarzała gazeta - rewelka! ( mam nadzieję iż to pomysł zamierzony a nie oszczędności )
- Froumowcom - za zaangażowanie , materiały... przemyślenia ... rady... ( niestety moje objęła cenzura i chyba nie nadawały się do druku... wiec mamy  jak mamy... chyba kropkq )

pierwsze koty za płoty z tym dodatkiem.... kontynuuj Redaccyjo zaczęte dzieło!

----------


## netbet

..no to kolejną niedzielkę mamy za sobą!

dziś: SAMA NAJJAŚNIEJSZA MATKA DYRETTORKA zawitała na budowie i ją letko "ogarnęła" - aparatem i szczotą

efekty pierwszego są poniżej... nawet siem załapałem...

gdyby nie fakt że pomocnicy są już nie zaczepiani o dechy, a pełne deskowanie przez kalenicę.... to wysokość juz na mnie nie robi wrażenia.. luzik...







... po godzinnym castingu na partnera ślubnej do kolejnej edycji "tańca ze szczotami" wygrał....:

- krótkowłosy, niebiesko włosy , chudy jegomość... nawet pasowali do siebie  :big grin:  i padli se w objęcia!

....no i poszli w tan:







zostało do zrobienia 0,5..... 

....0,5m2 dachu!!! ( śpieszę z wyjaśnieniami jak ktoś chciałby się podpiąć  :cool:  )

pozdro
NETbet'0,5



p.s.
nie jest wyczynem usiąść dupskiem na kalenicy - sztuką jest na niej stanąć i się nie zesrać... :yes:

----------


## netbet

Rąbieńska Parafia Ojca NETbet'a pod wezwaniem Najjaśniejszej Matki Dyrettorki  ogłasza przetarg nieograniczony na zakup drzwi wejściowych do miejsca kultu.

kryteria:
- kolor idealnie dobrany do okien za zakrystii ... złoty dąb
- materiał zapewniający ciepło
- materiał zapewniający bezpieczeństwo "relikwią" samorobowym


 ( kółko różańcowe typuje drzwi stalowe z Boryszewa... - takie wzór podobny do drzwi od windy w blokach )

Moi kochani Parafianie....

... jako że Naszą parafię nękają wieczne niespodziewane wydatki... walka z demonami, egzorcyzmy....
...proszę o zawężąnie ofert do 1,5 koła...

...ostańcie z mym błogosławieństwem...

Ociec NETbet

----------


## netbet

... Bracia i Siostry....

w podzięce za zainteresowanie przetargiem... a w zasadzie próbie namówienia do darowizny na "szczytny cel "...

kółko parafialne w porozumieniu z kołem gospodyń wiejskich zadecydowało iz jedynymi drzwiami pasującemi do naszej świntyni będą:

TADAM!!!!




jak dla mnie są zajebiste!!

- wyglądają jak od windy....
- mają 55 mm grubości
- wypełnienie piana
- anty wyważ i anty cos tam..
- kolor identyczny jak okna - złoty dąb- Renolit
- i NIE MA WITARAŻYKU !!!
- blacha - nie poddaje się otwieraczom do konserw
- .. no i ta cena..... ehh... ( ale to już tak jest jak się czasem koloratkę załozy  :cool: )

... no i ....

podpisaliśmy cyrograf na okna....

- Gealan 74 mm.. ileś tam komór - pinć? sześć?
- obustronny złoty dąb
- złote klamki
- złote zawiasy
- złote bajery
- szyba 1,0
- okucia ... jakiś tam aktywny pilot


...a wszystko w przemiłej atmosferce, przy kawce, fajorce...

wszytko cuzamen.... będzie montowane za 4 tygodnie...
wszytko cuzamen.... nie przekroczyło magicznej kwoty..... :big grin:  :cool:  ( nie powiem, bo i tak mi nie uwierzycie   :cool:  )


pozdro
NETbet'negocjator-zawodowiec


p.s
drzwi z premedytacją są stalowe...pasują kolorystycznie... jak zobaczyłem "złoty dąb" na drewnie - mało sie nie porzy.....

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści...

... mamy dziś 23 pażdziernika roku pańskiego 2010...

*KONIEC!!!! KONIEC!!!!*

.... z dniem dzisiejszym kończyły sie prace na dachu... został dobity ostatni kawałek dachu.... został "opapowany" .. papiaki zasmarowane
.... z dniem dzisiejszym powstała klapa na otworze kominowym ( nie mam siły go pociągnąć w tym roku  )

... z dniem dzisiejszym małe podsumowanie naszego budowania :

1.
budowa SSO zajęła Nam 25 miesięcy
2.
koszt całkowity SSO nie przekroczył 70 koła, a SSZ nie przekroczy 85 koła...a powinien w/g "mądrych kosztorysów pracowni" sięgnąć 210 koła  :tongue:   ( mogę sie pomylic o pokrycie docelowe dachu ... no niech to będzie dodotkowe 20 koła - ale nie sądze )
3.
*GIT* - policzyłem ilość "wymieszanych" taczek.... UWAGA: 880 taczek zaprawy wymieszałem ręcznie!
4.
wychlałem przy okazji  budowy pewnie ze dwie - trzy skrzynki szkockiej
5.
wyjarałem przy okazji budowy  18000 fajek....
6.
kosiara spaliła 40l paliwa - ciągle zyje i chce wachy..
7.
ani razu nie byłem u lekarza.... ze trzy razy umarłem i zmartwychwstałem.. ale żaden dottore mnie nie widział 
8.
z Matką Dyrettorką brałem już z pińcet rozwodów...i pińcet zaślubin
9.
.. więcej grzechów juz nie pamiętam.. obiecuję poprawę i proszę o ... :big grin: bronka

niniejszym ogłaszam:

*SSO osiągnięty " samorobnie"* 
( no może nie ma wszystkich działówek... jeden komin w powijakach...nie ma docelowej dachówki/blachy )

natyrałem się jak wół ... ale płacało się.... z "oszczędności" mam na pincio miesięczne sanatorium na Majorce  :big grin: 

a teraz dowody mych "przestępstw":  TADAM!!!!









... i wiecie co... 

Cedryk bez tajemnic - czyli jak wybudowaliśmy sami dom....

wybudowaliśmy....sami...

pokazaliśmy że można....

chyba czas dać szanse innym....




*NETbet



*p.s
co ja teraz będę robił?? szydełkował???

----------


## netbet

..chyba dzis już mogę zrobić kolejne małe podsumowanie  :big grin: 

ilu z was zadaje sobie pytanie przed rozpoczęciem budowy o zaplecze narzędziowe.... czyli...

*co trzeba mieć aby wybudować dom*???

no to jazda...

zastaw "mały budowlaniec netbet" zawiara:

 - taczka sztuk 1 - koszt 160 zyli - to NAJWAŻNIEJSZA maszyna budowlana!! ( warto od razu dokupić zapasowe kółko - 3 dychy )
- szpadle szt 2 - koszt 90 zyli
- łopata szt 1 - koszt 15 zyli
- wiaderka szt chyba z dziesięć - pozostałość po dysperbicie
- pojemnik na zaprawę szt 1 - koszt 10 zyli
- kielnia ... tu ilośc zależy od nerwów murującego... ja połamałem pinć
- zaginarka do prętów zbroj. szt 1 - koszt 200 zyli ( ja miałem 3, ale ja to raczej rozrzutny jestem... :cool:  )
- poziomica wodna szt 1 - koszt ze 25 złociszy
- poziomica aluminiowa szt 2 - koszt 70 zyli ( można wszytsko opierdzielić jedną taką ze 150 cm ... ale ja to raczej ... :cool:  )
- wiertarka udarowa szt 1 - koszt 300 zyli ( miełem jeszcze jedną na samym poczatku.. taką za 4 dychy, ale siem jej zmarło w trakcie zmiany )
- wyrzynarka szt 1 - koszt 150 zyli ( miałem ... analogia wyżej )
- flex szt 1 - koszt 4 dychy
- breszka szt 1 - ta to jest potrzebna czasem na koniec sezonu  :cool: 
- piła łańcuchowa spalinowa szt 1 - koszt ze 4 stówki...nie warto silić się na markowy sprzęt...no chyba że ma sie do wycięcia samodzielne hektar lasu na więźbę..
-  kawał śnurka .. tak z 10 metrów - koszt 50 zyli
-  pasek do śnurka z karabinkiem i torebka na gwoździory i fajoty ( czasem na dachu trza zapalić coby uspokoić skołatane nerwy )
- młotek szt 2 - koszt 25 zyli
- packa styro szt 1 ...albo 3... nie pamiętam... koszt zapomniany
- piła płatnica szt 1 - koszt 15 zyli
- pędzle, tarcze do flexa, bity, noże, nożyki, plasterki łopatrunkowe... nie więcej jak 2 stówki
.... i to chyba wszytko co jest potrzebne do postawienia chałupy.... :big grin: 

pozostałe "sprzęty" wypozyczałem, ale nie sądzę abym tam pozostawił więcej jak 2,5 stówy...


pewnie was przerażają koszta "narzędziowe" ale powiedzmy sobie jasno - budowa KOSZTUJE... i to nie mało :big grin:  :cool:  - co wykazałem.

celowo nie wspominam w zestawieniu o rusztowaniach i drabinach, bo to zawsze jakiś "wujek" ma....i "chętnie" pożyczy....



pozdro
NETbet'hehe

p.s.
...czasem na budowie zaistnieje potrzeba zastosowania czegoś niezgodnie z przeznaczeniem... i wtedy owe przedmioty mogą stać się relikwiami  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

z dniem dzisiejszym padło u nas w domu postanowienie:

musimy kupić zwierza!!

z racji okrojonego budżetu wybór padł na.... :cool: 

póki co zacząłem zbierać tu i tam żarcie ... coby mi w zimę zwierz nie zdechł....




wiem.. wiem.. wielkie serce mam dla zwierzaków.... :big grin: 

z tego co uzbierałem nawet gwoździory powyciągałem coby koza sraczki nie dostała...

pozdro
NETbet'baca

p.s.

zauważyłem że poza DOMOWNIK FORUM od dziś jestem:
*WIRUS DIZAJNU* ???? :jaw drop: 

..znaczy co.. że jestem chory i toksyczny i nie ma gustu??? .. a przecież o kolorach, kfiatkach, firaneczkach..... tak mało gadałem...

jak bym dostał NIEWYPARZONA GĘBA ... to bym zrozumiał....

----------


## netbet

wieści .. wieści....

nuda... nie ma co robić....

próbowałem szydełkować...dupa zbita... za małe te cholerne węzełki.. 

a tak na powaznie...siedze i próbuje opanować instalki... wszelkie mozliwe...

apel::::: :big grin: 

wszelkiej maści zawodowcy od rurek i kabelków mający zbędny czas i stalowe nerwy upraszani są  ( jesli wola i ochota ) do podjęcia współpracy z paprokiem NETem celem zdalnego podpowiadania co i jak.

zapewniam:
- moc dziwnych pytań
- niezapomniane wrażenie 
- leki uspokajające ( dla tych bardziej nerwowych )

..a po wszystkim się ochlamy!

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

jak ja sie nudzeeeeeeee  strasznieee

wiec dzis dla odmiany będzie o tym co mnie kręci  :big grin: 

czas na przegląd lampkuff ....myślałem ze mnie to minie....






obie z przeznaczeniem do salonu... kwestia na co się zdecydować... zabudowa czy dyndające???
oba moje typy.....

..zastanawiam sie jeszcze nad jdnym rozwiązaniem....track light... czyli lampy na szynach pochowane w sufit.... ma ktoś może?? ( kupujesz z osiem oprawek.. system szyn... i zawsze możesz se lampkę przesunąć to tu - to tam... )





... taka "lampka nocna" vel "lampka stojąca " 4x75W  :big grin: 




na zewnątrz chałupy... tylko bez ledów, a z normalnym zródłem.... fajna IP65


...ze świetlnym pozdro..

NETbet'źarówa

----------


## netbet

dot: *APEL - ważne* 

... wiecie co... powiem.. 

w życiu nie spodziewałem się takiego odzewu!!!! w zyciu!!! :jaw drop: 

... instalki.. kabeli... i inne "pirdoły" ( ślubna zabroniła kląć ) o których mam blade pojęcie juz nie są tak straszne!! :yes: 

... nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek ktos cos takiego przerabiał : apel - odzew .... ale śmiem twierdzić iż z dniem dzisiejszym nasz CEDRYK  staje sie OGÓLNOPOLSKIM  budowaniem  z doradzaniem i podpowiedziami od szczecina po rzeszów przy pomocy jednej pijanicy NET'a


chyba nie jestem w stanie wymienić wszystkich którzy zaoferowali swą cenna pomoc... wiec ich nie wymienię  :cool: 
- inst elekt - opanowana
- inst wod kan - opanowana
- inst sat - opanowana
- inst CDZP   - JUŻ DAWNO OPANOWANA 
- inst CO - opanowana
- inst odgrom - opanowana

 są jeszcze jakieś??

...a...
- inst HIFI... szarpidruty walibębny .... opanuję sam!!!!

wielkie .... WIELKIE podziękowania dla wszystkich "niewymienionych" ( wiecie o kogo chodzi ) ...rysunki.. schematy.. podpowiedzi...podpowiedzi .. gotowe rozwiązania ...sugestie...

SZOK!!!


wiem jedno!
z dniem dzisiejszym moge śmiało powiedziec iż ten dziennik za chwilę stanie się tak naprawdę INSTRUKCJA BUDOWY DOMU KROK PO KROKU ... z WIELKIMI FACHOWCAMI FM !!!

pozdo
NETbet'szok

..nie moge sie pozbierać.. chyba walnę bronka

----------


## netbet

wieści.... a raczej ich brak podyktowany jest ...częściowym przeniesieniem wymiany poglądów na inne platformy komunikacyjne  :cool: 

za utrudnienia przepraszamy





...a tak naprawdę trwa opanowywanie instalek....

za namową pewnych dwóch.. czterech panów... cały mój misterny plan ogrzewania chałupy kaloryferkami szlag trafił... bo...

...ta cholerna podłogówka jest :

- tańsza niż grzejniki
- mam mniej połączeń mogących wywalić - rozszczelnić się..
- może troche bardziej pracochłonna, ale to i tak lajcik w porównaniu ze stropem :cool: 

... na chwile obecną mam nasrane we łbie i skłaniam sie do zastosowania TYLKO podłogówki .

do OZC nie siądę!!! nie dam rady.....
...nawet kiedyś tam sobie ściągnąłem.. nawet ze dwa razy do tego siadłem.... ale jak po 4 godzinie i szóstym bronku cos klinkąłem i szlag wszytko trafił... to nie dla pijanic... :big grin: 

przynajmniej w kwestji ogrzewania : komin/kominek/akumulator ... na razie nic sie nie zmieniło.... ale jak długo nie wiem.. 

wiecie co...
do tej pory było prosto.... teraz trza się na cos zdecydować...na co???

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
umyłem i posprzątałem dzis samochód.... i wiecie co :jaw drop:  ... ja nie miałem szyb przyciemnianych!!! i odkryłem "jakiś" nowy przycisk!!!

----------


## netbet

...o rzesz ku#$ @#$ ... dopiero zobaczyłem!!!

nasz dziennik przekroczył _magiczny próg wyświetleń_....*100 000*

podziękowania ślę tym co tu zaglądają.... :yes: 



pisać go dalej?

----------


## netbet

( skoro wszyscy domagają się )

wieści .. wieści...

do oceny :

wykombinowany system podparcia okien balkonowych... podpatrzony gdzieś - to nie moja inwencja twórcza ..moja modyfikacja..ale:

...poddaje pod ocenę zasadności wersji 1 jak i 2 ( jak zachowa się rama okna w wersji 1??? )

po montażu XPS czy inny plasticzak będzie służył TYLKO do wypełnienia szczeliny pod oknem balkonowym,  a nie PODPARCIA... wiec nawet jak ten styropianik kiedys szlag trafi to i tak okno nie obwiśnie.... i zawsze - nawet ZARAZ PO MONTAŻU BĘDĘ MÓGŁ STANĄĆ NA PROGU!!!




*co o tym sądzicie????
*

koszt...
mam trzy okna balkonowe - dwa muszą być zamocowane na takich patentach H=10 cm i jedno na H=18cm
na każdy balkon szer. 180 cm przewidzianych jest po pinć podpór...łącznie trza ich zrobić 15 szt
myslę ze zamknę sie kwotą .... może z 6 dych....

..za "markowe" podparcie trza zapłacić ok 10 za szt. .... czyli znów będzie "kapkę" taniej... .... no i se potyram..

..w porównaniu z cenami profili poszerzających.... litości!!! 
na te trzy okna dostałem wycenę profili 4 stówy.... wiec.... więc chyba ich nie zamówię.... idea i zasada działania ta sama.

zaoszczędzone środki zainwestuję w siebie - kupię szkocką i wleję ją w siebie  :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s

wieści poza budowlane...

zagadka :

 za ile można kupić telewizor 100Hz z płaskim ekranem o dziewiątej w nocy z dowozem w trzydzieści minut???

----------


## netbet

scenariusz dnia dzisiejszego:

... kupić materiał na podpory - KUPIONY




... pociąć wszystko - POCIETE





... zmontowac i sprawdzić czy spełnia zadanie - SPEŁNIA







zmarnowane:
- dwie godziny
- dwie tarcze od flexa

zyskane:
- kondycha
- precyzyjne władanie flexem
... no i podparcia do okien!




... pozostało tylko to w tygodniu pospawać, zabezpieczyć ... i .. kolejna rzecz z bani....


to wsio

pozdro
NETbet'przecinak


p.s.

rozwiązanie zagadki:

2,5 stówki i sprzęt nie jest z "rąbanki" :cool:

----------


## netbet

wieści .. wieści .. 

_WERSJA DLA PAPROKÓW - SAMOROBÓW:
_ 
... INSTALACJA WODNA ... zimna i ciepła... nie wiem jaki to fachowy skrót i nie będę tym se dupy zawracał... wiadomo o co biega..

policzyłem materiały na wykonanie w całym domu!

- rura PP32 PN20 - 25mb
- rura PP20 PN20 - 50mb
- rura PP16 PN20 - 15mb
- kolanka, trójniki, redukcje, przyłączeniówki ... i inne "niezbędne" bajery

wszytko na rurach niestabilizowanych..
wszytko system zgrzewany
wszytko "samorobnie"

całkowity koszt nie przekroczy......400 zł!

nawet jak "sie szarpnę" na rury stabi.... to nie dobiję do 7 stów ... ale się chyba "nie szarpnę" - bo i po co?

..na poczatku nawet myśałem o rurkach PN25... ale mi przeszło...po jaką cholerę pchać się w tak mocne rury?

*WERSJA DLA BLONDYNEK:*

( tu miała być inna wersja tej samej instalacji... niestety Matka Dyrretorka czuwa... mnie zezwała i nie zatwierdziła  :bash:  )



chyba czas zacząć pokazywać paluchami "niewymienianych" .... 


...albo jeszcze nie...  :sleep: nie teraz... szlag trafiłby  tajemnice i "nastrój"  :tongue: 



pozdro
NETbet'wodociąg


P.S.

..ja to wiedziałem że buduję prosty jak cep dom...najbardziej skomplikowany w tym cały budowaniu to jestem ja , ale to przez system wprowadzania , filtrowania i wydalania piwska do/z organizmu... gdyby nie to - to tez jestem prosty jak cep...

miałem po prostu bezczelnie wywlec dziennik  - tak dla jaj....a tu siem okazało w trakcie pisania... że jest postęp na budowie ... jedna instalka z bani  :wink:

----------


## netbet

... zastanawiałem sie ile wytrzymam bez budowy?....

TYDZIEŃ!!! TYDZIEŃ wytrzymałem.... i zaczyna nie nosić... coś bym porobił ...  ja [email protected]#$ ... COKOLWIEK 
ile można czekac na okna??
ile można nic nie robić??

...w fure i na działkę.... coś podziałam!!

wiec...

wieści... wieści... :big grin: 

...znalazłem se zajęcie!!! kucie i murowanie!!!

brakuje trochę ścianek działowych na parterze...wiec nach skład....
wparowałem - otworzyłem bagażnik .... i kazałem załadować tyle pustaków ile się zmieści! 
koleś zbaraniał.... że gdzie ???

załadowane ... zapłacone .. wracamy

na pierwszy ogień poszła ściana kotłowni... trochę podkułem ( oczywiście ręcznie przecinakiem - bo udarem to żadna frajda )




wymieszałem ręcznie 881 i 882 taczkę zaprawy :cool: 





.... i mamy kotłownie zamkniętą!





... jak juz poczułem że MOC jest ze mną i stawy dają radę  pociągnąłem temat....

wcięcie działówki w nośną...




przepust na rury od wody...





... i wiecie co... znowu mnie bolą łapy... znów mam zaprawę w kudłach i pył w zymbach... wraca we mnie życie!!! :big grin:  jest pięknie!!!

BUDOWA UZALEŻNIA!!!!!!


pozdro
NETbet'budoćpun

p.s.

jest też mała wpada z pogodą .. myślałem że dużego komina nie wyciągnę w tym roku..
a tu: 15 stopni i świeci słońce ... jak tu się nie wkurwić...

widział  ktoś gdziś ZIMĘ?? zabłądziła w tym roku czy jak?

----------


## netbet

..jeden z wielu....  "niewymienianych"


*Boże chroń Polskę... Matkę Dyrretorkę ... i  ....FlashBack'a

*on już wiec za co ślę podziękowania!! dzięki.

----------


## netbet

WOJNA CO ... starcie z ged'em... episod 4 .... zaworki 

*"...dawno.... dawno temu..... w odległej galaktyce...gdy rebelia chciała kaloryfery, a Imperator jej nie chciał... pojawił sie Lord GED...*"



... a tak na prawdę episod 4 jest o ....ZAWORACH!!!

UWAGA: tylko dla tych co maja mocne nerwy:

kompletna instalacja podłogówki z zaworem trójdrogowym :




wersja poprawiona i wywalony zawór trój... w jedo miejsce zawór czterodorgowy...






*...rebelia słabnie... siły opadają a Ciemna Strona Mocy Podłogówki bierze górę.... nie wiem co robić? poddać się PODŁOGOWEJ MOCY?? Walczyć??
MISTRZU.... nie jestem gotów!!*

pozdro
NETbet'co-jedi

p.s.

podziekowania dla Lorda...to dzięki niemu powstały instalacje...i przeszedłem na Drugą Stronę Mocy ... Niskotemperaturowej 

nie  śmiać sie za bardzo... najważniejsze że ja wiem o co w tym loto.. :big grin:

----------


## netbet

krótka informacja o postępach:




znowu nie wytrzymałem... musiałem sprawdzić jak to działa...

wiertło koronowe - 4 dychy...
pan "specjalista" w sklepie powiedział że zwykłą wiertarą nie pociągnę.... chyba wrócę do niego i pokażę mu fotki :big grin: 

moja pierwsza profesjonalna dziura pod puszki  :cool: .. sialalala   lala

pozdro
NETbet'koronowany

p.s.
chińczyk...ale wchodzi jak zawodowiec ...ciekawe jak długo..?

...z rzeczy mniej lub bardzej ważnych... ooj oj oj...chyba będziemy mieli nowych sąsiadów ( trwa karczowanie działki za nami )... ...ciekawe czy TU trafią?? :cool:  ..i czy zdają sobie sprawę kogo będą mieli za płotem??? :wink:

----------


## netbet

wieści .. wieści..

uwaga!!! .. uwaga....

...mamy dzis 20,11,2010
... z dokładnością szwajcarskiego zegarka .. co co dnia i godziny pare minut po dziewiątej zajechały do nas OKNA!!!!!!!

TADAM!!!!









..cześć już obdarta z taśmy... nie wytrzymaliśmy!





CEDRYK z oknami wygląda GIT!!!!





cos siem nam z telefonami podziało.... zaczęły robić lipne zdjęcia - sorry - obiecuję jutro wymienić telefony na jakieś "dobre"
...zresztą 90% zdjęć w tym dzienniku jest trzaskanych telefonem.... :big grin: 
czyli niebawem wróci "jakość"  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

do pełnego SSZ brakło drzwi.... dojada w poniedziałek!!!

----------


## netbet

... a teraz ....

jak za 8 dych wykonać porządne podparcie okien balkonowych ... no w miarę porządnie.

od pomysłu - do realizacji...





górne płaskowniki oporowe nalezy dostarczyć do firmy produkującej okna - niech je wkręcą w ramy u siebie.... będzie łatwiej

tak to przyjechało do nas.... ( proszę się nie czepiać jakości wykonania.... to co jest przykręcone - to nierdzewka .. jak to sie stało że jest własnie ona : inwencja twórcza gościa który mi to spawał... stwierdził że kwasiak będzie lepszy i zrobił to za free  :big grin:   wiec zamiast zwykłej stali mamy - wypas!)





..pozostaje po docinać styro ... i wkleić na pianę...

jak ktoś nie jest przekonany do sztywności układu podpora/rama zapraszam do "pomacania" o kopnięcia w ramę dolną.... :cool: 






... i jak pisałem wcześniej.... mogę bez strach że cos pier.. ... znaczy pęknie stanąć na progu ... 

może komuś się przyda.... opis konstrukcji / materiałówka

płaskownik 5/40
rura 3/4 cała ocynk
pręt gwintowany M16 ( luz między rurą z prętem.... powiedzmy że 0,5 na stronę ..ale nie mierzyłem dokładnie )
nakrętki M16

wystarczy to pociąć, pospawać i ..... kolejna rzecz z bani :cool: 
początkowo pisałem o 6 dychach... cuzamen jest ich 8 ... nie wliczyłem styro.... no i spawanie trza mieć za free...

...jak na początku nie byłem przekonany to tego "kolorka" .... tak teraz jestem winien dużą flachęęę Matce Dyrettore że mnie wciągnęła w spisek " złoty dąb"

JEST ZAJEBISTY..... znaczy ... ładny..elegancki... neutralny.... czyli krótko GIT!! :big grin: 

pozdo
NETbet'cały_złoty

----------


## netbet

jeszcze jeden szczegół który własnie przerabiam....

skoro polecielismy w złote kolory...




..to samodzielnie mogę.... polecieć w "złote chmurki" ...ze "złotymi półnagimi aniołkami" ...które ganiają na " złotych wrotach" ...w "złotych stringach"

o muzyce chyba nie muszę wspominać  :cool:  :cool:  :cool: 

niebo wg/NETbet'a

----------


## netbet

minęła niedziela...

- w kościele nie byłem, ale ich słyszałem.... znowu się drą ... wzmacniacze mi ponaprawiali czy jak?
- na wyborach nie byłem - możecie mnie ukamienować... skrucha
- za "szalonych zakupach" nie byłem ... casto od 10.... szkoda czasu
- doszedłem do siebie po "złotych" szaleństwach ....ślubna obiecała kupić se  złote wrotki  :big grin: 


....ale....

mam światło!!!!

TADAM!!!!

skoro już mamy okna .... w poniedziałek będą drzwi ... TO DO BOJU!!!








cała instalacja  która powstała dnia dzisiejszego jest zgodnia ze wszelkimi skazówkami "niewymienianych"  :cool:  ( nie bijcie - przetłumaczcie)







..no i skoro były "inspiracje" co mnie kręci w temacie lampkuff....postanowiłem poszaleć "dizajnersko"

lampa wisząca : projekt, wykonanie, instalacja, pomiar natężenia światła  - _STUDIO ŚWIATŁA NETlight_  :big grin: 






.... jak to po południu dzieciok zobaczył - obraził sie na śmierć ze mu [email protected]#$ .... znaczy pożyczyłem wiaderko do piachu..
no focha strzelił jak dorosła blondynka i mamy "ciche godziny"

będę musiał go przekupić ....chrupki? czekolada? .... cos wymyślę.. :cool: 

tak więc mamy cywilizację pełną gembom!!


pozdro
NETbet'światły

----------


## netbet

jakis czas temu było postanowienie u nas o zakupie zwierza...

..no to pojechałem na targ... i kupiłem koze!

nie wiem jak to odebrać... jak pogmerałem przy kozie - napaliła sie na mnie :cool: 




skoro może byc nieobliczalna - uwiązałem ją kawałem rury do ściany...







.... i dzis ją pierwszy raz nakarmiłem...zechlała wszystko co dostała :big grin: 


pozdro
NETbet'pastuch

czy jest odczuwalna róznica z kozą a bez niej.... dziś nie zauważyłem, ale to może dlatego że nie było jeszcze drzwi... :wink:  :cool:

----------


## netbet

..no i stało się!!!!!

*MAMY KLUCZE DO NASZEJ CHATY!!!!

*czyli...

. *SSZ osiągnięty* prawie* samorobnie!!!!* ( okien i drzwi nie zrobiłem sam  :cool:  )







..a nie mówiłem że prawie jak od windy!!! fajoskie drzwi  :big grin: 




pozdro
NETbet'StanSurowyZapity

----------


## netbet

KOZA

 to cholerne zwierze zostało wczoraj po raz pierwszy przez mnie nakarmione... 

..i jak sie odwdzięczyła???

OBSRAŁA MI SUFIT!






.... wiec dziś postanowiłem na kozie dupsko nasadzić rozetkę coby srała w jedny kierunku a nie dookoła :cool: 





... koza ujarzmiona !


pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

jak większość do tej pory robię pierwszy raz... kozę montowałem i odpalałem po raz pierwszy ( bo niby gdzie w blokach mam to zrobić )
... wiem jedno - wszystkie kanały spalinowe MUSZĄ BYĆ SZCZELNE!
... jak nie - to czad....i siwy dym na chacie

----------


## netbet

wieści.... wieści...





elektryczność zaczyna obejmować nowe rejony... przybywa trochę tu ... troche tam...

powstają nowe światełka czasem w  dziwnych miejscach... :cool: ... na razie ważne że świcom ... po przepina siem to póżniej....




przybywa kabli z centralnym gniazdku rozdzielającym...niesty patyczek jednak nie spełniał norm bezpieczeństwa, wiec dbając o BHP na budowie - wywaliłem go!
teraz kabelki dociska klapka i jest git!


jak na razie jest dobrze... nie pierdyknęło mnie, chałupy nie spaliłem, łap mi wiertara nie ukręciła,


chyba czas zacząć "niewymienianych"

...jest na tym forum człek zacny ...pomocny w sprawach prundowych... *Inż*

chwała mu!!! szacunek za okazaną cierpliwość!!


pozdro
NETbet'faza

p.s.

lancerka zaczyna stawiać bokiem jak przyhamuję .... idzie zima!!
[email protected]!#$ - znowu koszty.... kapcie zimowe   :bash:

----------


## netbet

mam nowych kumpli na budowie! :big grin: 

oj czuję że się bardzoo zaprzyjaźnimy ..... oj bardzo..




prawie "na gotowo" ... cabelki do wyłączników oświetlenia salunu.... 4x2 klawisze planowane.. :big grin: 
pstryk jednym... coś sie zapali
pstryk drugim.... cos innego się zapali
pstryk trzecim ...     ....poleciały bezpieczniki 




pozdro
NETbet

p.s. 

wiem dlaczego koza mi obsrała sufit!!

normalnie siwy dym !! myślałem że mnie dziś szlag trafi... walący gryzący dym przedostający się pomiędzy rozetą a sufitem!!! DLACZEGO???
nowy szczelny komin.. 8 metrów... ciąg powinien byc jak cholera....

a ciągu niet!! [email protected]#$ o co kaman??

...wydumałem dlaczego...

to komin wentylacyjny... ... zapomniałem o [email protected]#$ KRATKACH na wylocie, a w zasadzie o SIATKACH na robale w nich!!

wiec  - NA DACH!!! ... trza ją wypruć!!


... i _"wyrwałem chwasta"_ .

teraz mam cug jak trza, ale za to śmierdzę po tych kilku godzinach jak uwędzony "niezły kawał mięcha "  :cool:

----------


## netbet

zima przyszła..... 

po co ? ... nie wiem...





zdjęcie rodzinne :big grin: 

wszyscy stoją i  gapią się na dom..

...a w nim :

działania trwają cały czas... kończę murowanie działówek na dole...



... kiedyś był mechoptyk.....( starsi wiedzą o co kaman ) 
... dziś jest styroptyk ... :big grin: 

wiatr już nie hula .... ale i tak piździ jak w kieleckim na piętrze...



...dokończyłem izolowanie okien balkonowych..... z pianą to ja się nie lubię... jest nieobliczalna...



... NO I ....!!!

..zjadłem pierwszy obiad na własnej chacie na ciepło!!!!





... a skoro był obiad to po nim czas opublikować:

raport o stanie zdrowia NETbet'a:

+10 do siły
+ 8  do sprawności
+ 5  do magii
obrażenia: brak
zdobyte przedmioty: magiczny gar z ogórkową
zdobyte nowe zaklęcia:
_abrakadabra ...żaba gada... niech się styro  poukłada
 abrakadabra ...żaba sra... chcę posłuchać trochę radia

_zaklęcie działa !!!! mam radio na budowie!!! .. takie z 80 W na kanał_ 

_
pozdro
NETbet

AAAA... no byli wczoraj kolejni zwiedzający* jwak* z rodziną !! moi sądziedzi!! z tej samej parafii!! ale czad!! 
moglibyśmy gadać jeszcze długooo... ale ...."pogadamy" se 11 grudnia  :stir the pot:

----------


## netbet

kilka detali architektury elektrycznej....







i wiecie co... TO DZIAŁA i wiem o co kaman!!






...popełniłem" dziś :

- światło w kuchni - JEST
- światło w salonie - JEST
- światło w holu - JEST jeszcze bez bistabilnego ... ale jest
- gniazdka w salonie - SĄ

inne uwagi:
wago jest git...opierdzielę na tych złączkach całą instalkę...
gniazdka ... każde z innej wsi... na razie mogą być... 


pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

czasem to dobrze posiedzieć przy żubże ... gdzieś na zboczach tatr ... z kumplem lechem... :big grin:  tak do czwartej rano..

jesu... ale mnie łeb [email protected]#!$

----------


## compi

Te dziurki na wkręty w puszkach do mocowania osprzętu ustawiaj w pionie lub poziomie. Będziesz miał łatwiej z  późniejszym montażem całości.

----------


## netbet

oj zimno.... zimno...

 czas pojechać na działkę i sprawdzić co tam słychać u zwierza... zostawiłem go tam samego.. pewnie z tęsknoty usycha i wyje po nocach  :big grin: 

dziś zwierz opuścił swoją zagrodę ... wydłużyłem mu postronek do 5 metrów i hula po salonie...nawet może sobie popatrzeć przez okno...z sarnami pogadać jak wpadną.. i takie tam..

miałem na względzie dobro kozy a przy okazji mam dodatkowe 5 metrów gorącej rury
łącznie jest już 7,5 m rur i 6 m komina murowanego. ciąg jest taki że sam zasysa drewno do spalania  :cool: ... nie muszę dokładać tylko okładać koło ... koza sama wciąga  :big lol: 



..z temperaturą u nas to jest tak:

- na zewnątrz -13oC
- wewnątrz ... nie zamarza mineralka ... jest git! .. da się tyrać dalej.. :big grin: 


pozdro
ICEbet

----------


## netbet

.. ale jaja!!

gmina się chyba pierdyknęła i odśnieżyła nam drogę!! prywatną!!  normalnie wypas jak na krajówce ... 




.. ja musiałem tylko się przekopać do chaty... ale to i tak lepsze niż zeszłoroczne odśnieżanie stropu  :big grin: .. luzik....




..a na koniec

CEDRYK zimą .... DOM, a nie jakieś jego fragmenty... :smile: 




pozdro
NETBet

p.s.

wiece co...jak sie pisze i pisze to człek się nie zastanawia...
....ale  teraz jak patrzę na to zdjęcie do dopiero do mnie dociera że ten cały dom zbudowaliśmy sami.... ja [email protected]#$ naprawdę... _"samorobnie" "temi rencami" "bez betuniarki"_....
jestem gość :cool:  najtwardszy z twardych... :cool:  sól tej ziemi  :cool:  debeściak! :cool:

----------


## netbet

dla potomości:

...z dniem dzisiejszym ukończyłem 37 rok życia.... mam w planach jeszcze ze 20-30 lat... ale jak to wyjdzie - zobaczymy

była impra... ... wszelkie kawały o teściuffkach są przesadzone :cool:  :smile:   to "normalni" ludzie ...

mam zajefajną teściową!!!

N E T b e t ' p r o m i l

p.s.
..prezenty...  .... nie jestem w stanie ich jednego dnia wychlać, ALE... kalesony czarne lajkrowane wodoszczelne niepalne od Matki Dyrettorki sprawdzę jutro!!! :big grin:

----------


## netbet

wieści.... wieści...

popełniłem dziś kanalizę w kuchni.... 5 godzin rycia flexem i przecinakiem... ale udało się! :yes: 

za to ja wyglądam jak HellBoy .... mam "bardzo" zbliżony kolor do niego 

trochę fot:










...niby dom.... ale schodów wejściowych nie ma...
... drzwi cholernie wysoko...

trza coś z tym zrobić..

... o 13,00 udałem się do "znajomego" stolarza z zamówieniem na schody i kawałek tarasu przy wejściu...
... wszystko ma być drewniane... solidne  " na lata" ...
...bez betonu... płytek....

... o 14,00 zamówienie było zrealizowane... :big grin: 



... teraz przynajmniej nie połamie se kulosów jak się potknę o próg  :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
dzis po raz pierwszy mam wyrzuty sumienia... zabrałem kozie od pyska żarcie aby dla swej wygody mieć schodki.... :cool:

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści...

oj...oj.... na naszej budowie pojawiają się krzyże...

...krzyżyk tu, krzyżyk tam... a obrońców nie ma  :big grin: 







... po raz pierwszy na plac boju wkroczyła zaawansowana technologia...*. elettronika* !



pomierzyłem piuny i puziumy...wyznaczyłem poziom bazowy 150 cm w całej chacie i mam spokój z pomiarami

... zmierzyłem też ugięcie stropu.. jak go szalowałem miał być "lekko" wypchnięty do góry o jakieś 0,5 - 1,0 cm .. I TAK MA!! :cool: 

..a tak naprawdę to przymierzam się do popełnienia sufitu podwieszanego.... a co - strop zrobiłem to jakiegoś suficiku nie machnę?

nawet se trochę tyczek kupiłem... podocina siem, poskręca, uklici i będzie sufit podwieszany jak ta lala...





na pierwszy ogień idzie ten najłatwiejszy: salon 5,5 m x 8,3 m w dwóch poziomach z miejscem na listwy led  :tongue: 
jak szaleć to na maxa...i po całości :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'cd+ud=cud

----------


## netbet

wieści.... wieści... a w zasadzie..:

*IMPRA W CEDRYKU!! 

*..no skoro chata stoi... na łeb się nie leje... wiatr kiecek nie podwiewa...to.... 
odbyło się małe spotkanie Grupy Łódzkiej ...kto nie był - niech żałuje ... mnie tam jeszcze łeb boli i rozglądam się za okularami przeciwsłonecznymi 
















..a wszystko przy jednej kiełbasce.. :tongue: 






nareszcie mogłem większość z Was poznać osobiście!



dzięki i pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

to nic że pizza jechała 2 godziny
to nic że prąd wyłączyli na całej wsi...
to wszytko nic.... 

  Jesteście FANTASTYCZNI

był nawet plan coby na dach wyjść.... .... ale za bardzo sypał śnieg :cool:

----------


## netbet

.. z dniem dzisiejszym zakończyło się "zbieractwo" materiałów na sufity podwieszane...

dojechały ostatnie - jak dla mnie najważniejsze elementy - kotwy stalowe M6 x 50 




jest juz wszytko... profile, wieszaki, kotwy, sds... można działać....

dlaczego kotwy stalowe?? bo nie wierzę plasticzakom w suficie.... chodzą za mną jeszcze kotwy chemiczne...


pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
ucieszyłem się jak dziecko... mikołaj o mnie nie zapomniał... lepiej późno niż wcale ... jakby nie przyniósł ... znalazłbym  go i miałby ciepło

mam jeszcze jedno niespełnione życzenie u mikołaja... jakby do was nie przyszedł w tym roku na gwaizdkę - znaczy że "zasłabł" i mnie spotkał... i "negocjuję" swoje "podarki"  :tongue:

----------


## netbet

..pierwsze koty za płoty...

konstrukcja siatki stelaży pod sufit podwieszany w salonie

kolor niebieski - poziom 2,72m
kolor szary - poziom 2,55 m
kolor czarny - rozmieszczenie źródeł światła
kolor pomarańczka - cholerny komin w salonie
kolor zielonkawy - pewnie gdzieś oplułem monitor

to jest wyzwanie!!



... wprawdzie rys bez zachowania skali.. zrobiony dla siebie na szybko celem wbicia sobie do łba na co sie porywam...
... zaczynam kapowac o co loto... tak mniej więcej.... jak dojdę do etapu_ "mniej"_ - memory fajw i kol to maj best frend Flash...

i pytanie do forumowcuff:
nie będzie za ciemno przy takich lampkach?? ( wiem.. wiem.. głupie pytanie..  .... ktos cos takiego przerabiał??? jakie zwierciadła w lampach dawać: szerokie 60 st ??? )

pozdro
NETbet'zwierciadełko... zwierciadełko... powiec ... jaki kąt 

p.s.
teraz to dopiero zaczyna sie jazda...oj czuję to w gaciach...

----------


## netbet

..wieści... wieści...

zacząłem sufit podwieszany...osz ku#$% ...tyle powiem... 8 godzin walki z częścią "obniżoną"

spostrzeżenia:

- kołki szybkiego montażu przy ceramice to mit. gówno w ogóle nie trzyma
- kołki szybkiego montażu przy betonie... niech będą
- kołki stalowe w stropie - MISTRZOSTWO ŚWIATA!! - fakt trzeba je wbijać, ale jak już sie je wbije - nie ma szans na wyjęcie!

..teraz trochę fotek ... a na koniec ...














..a na koniec .... 

- profile UD są ostre jak cholera - mam pozacinane łapy
- wieszaki obrotowe są gitesowe ( u nas co druga poprzeczka na min wisi ) można wszytko piorunem wypoziomować
- obniżenie szerokości 1m przy takich gabarytach pomieszczenia wygląda spoko
- koza ma niezaspokojony apetyt... jeszcze chwila i zeżre mi wszystkie dechy!!  ( z drugiej strony czemu sie dziwić... rano o 8 jak jechałem - 13 oC ... w chałupie pozamarzała mineralka.... godzina ostrego palenia, dwa bronki... i da się "jakoś" funkcjonować ..normalnie gdzieś po 5 godzinach )

...jutro też mam plan... ciekawe czy wykonam?

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

zwykłą wiertarką z udarem to se można klej mieszać i go "wstrząsnąć" do głębi... siła tkwi w sds+  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

plan na dziś wykonany!

podwiesiłem kolejne 10 m sufitu....zostało mi w salonie jeszcze może z 10 mb obniżenia i zabiorę się na sufit "powyżej"

pewnie robi się odwrotnie ... zaczyna od konstrukcji najbliżej stropu i chodzi się do obniżeń... ale co u nas jest normalne? :big grin: 

trochę fotkuff... 



miejscuwa na jedną z niezliczonych lamp ...prace jeszcze trwają - brakło mi łaczników










..no i oczywiście : jak co roku.... na zakończenie sezonu budowlanego , albo kalendarzowego trza se czymś przyjeb$% - w zeszłym roku była breszka - w tym roku jest młotek .... i jeden paluch poszedł na zwolnienie  :mad:  ... krew siem lała ... mówię wam... masakra.... ale kotwa w suficie się trzyma! :cool: 

...no to my się będziemy chyba już na ten rok powoli żegnać...
... ale zanim to nastąpi....

----------


## netbet

... czas na życzenia świąteczne!!!

a dlaczego już teraz ?? ano dlatego że mamy pierwszą choinkę na chacie!!!

wiec życzymy:
- kasy pewnie się zawsze przyda... a jak kto ma nadmiar ... to ja tam pisałem coś do mikołaja :wink: 
- kasy .... po jak powyżej się skończy to aby było drugie źródełko
- kasy .... po jak się ma żonę... to zawsze jej brakuje
- zdruffka.... bo jak go nie ma to pochłania w/w
- dzieciaków co gembów nie drą ( dla tych co dziecków nie mają - życzymy mania takich co drą papy )
- piwa w sklepach po zylu
- samych debaściarskich ekip ( samorobom życzę aby ich mieli jak najmniej  :yes:  )
- tym co czytają ten pokręcony dziennik w łokularach - aby im się dzięki temu wzrok poprawił  :big grin: 


... i takie tam... sami wiecie najlepiej :big grin: 






*NETbet* +Matka Dyrettorka *Nadiaart* + *dzieciok*

----------


## netbet



----------


## netbet

...w sumie ten cały Święty MIkołaj jest wporzo gość....

...wejścia ma niezłe, gadane ma, potrafi się zachować... ( nie bardzo zrozumiałem o jakiej Mery gadał jak gramolił się przez komin, ale co tam... nie wszytko muszę rozumieć.. pewnie coś mu zrobiła bo powtarzał też HO...HO..HO..  :big grin:  )

...jakby nie patrzeć i co by nie mówić o nim.... to jednak czyta listy. :big grin: 




... ze mną to nie chciał za bardzo gadać... zapytał tylko czy byłem grzeczny przez cały rok i czy znam jakiś wierszyk... i sięgnął do wora ..
... mówił że mi to pomoże w przyszłym roku.... :cool: 



... najdłużej to on chyba gadal z dzieciokiem...coś tam se szeptali na ucho...

suma sumarum: zmieniliśmy auto! .. znaczy dzieciok zmienił.. :big grin: 




..tak... lubię Mikołaja.... oj bardzo....

NETbet

p.s.
dziś to się będzie działo!!!! Matka Dyrettorka ma urodziny!!! wiecznie osiemnaste!! :big grin: 
nie ma to jak się urodzić w Boże Narodzenie! .... farciara...

----------


## netbet

świnta...świnta ..i po świntach...

cholerny host pogubił część zdjęć w dzienniku... zbliża się koniec roku.... wiec:

the best of the best 
....czyli zestaw patentów które już za mną.. :big grin: 

izolbecik na ciepło..



jak ograniczyć zużycie piachu przy zasypywaniu ... jak się ma ze dwa razy większy wykop





"kultowy" już zestaw do przecinania pustaków




haki do podciągania papy ... jak się robi chudziaka po murach ...



zwierz do przewiertów pod ławą




..na to też mam patent... jak to zrobić samemu i wrzucić na to tubę szalunkową 



polowanie według Netbet'a



rusztowanie rąbieńskie 




...to chyba na tyle.. z tych najstarszych  :big grin:  ... więcej jednorazowo fm mi nie puści...

wszystkie gity w jednym miejscu.. :big lol: 

podsumowanie 2-roczne za mną!

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

dla tych co czytają ten dziennik... ku przypomnieniu
dla tych co tu wpadną pierwszy raz - ku przestrodze... resztę "jak to może być" opisał tomraider na łamach komentów... poryczałem się :big grin:

----------


## netbet

... że znaczy że niby to którego dziś mamy??? świnto!

..ale coby w nocy ze spokojnością ducha móc sie nawali.. znaczy przywitać lampką szampana nowy rok... trza se na to zasłużyć i zapracować... a więc:

wieści,... wieści...

skoro jest trochę czasu.. ślubna kręci w kuchni petardy, a dzieciok w pokoiku lonty...ja wyparowałem z chaty na budowę :cool:  bo mnie nie chcieli wtalemniczać

zmieniłem żarcie dla kozy... teraz koza wcina orzechy.. czarne.
jak wcinała deski.. jakość tak licho gadała
jak zaczęła jeść "nowość" ..... uuuu.. gada jak trza... a jak chuchnie robi się momentalnie gorąco




klicę dalej ten stelaż w salonie... idzie jak idzie, ale za cholerę nie zrozumie dlaczego to tyle kosztuje.. 

jak na razie wbiłem 150 kotew stalowych w strop i jestem tak mniej więcej z połowie - jest dobrze
jak na razie zjarałem jedno wiertło 6 gdzieś na zbrojeniu - jest dobrze
jak na razie nie odnotowałem jakiś masakrycznych odchyłek ... mieszczę się w przedziale +- 1mm na 5 metrach- jest dobrze
paluchy zdrowieją - jest dobrze... będzie jak trzymać kielonka, a nie kombinować ze słomką

tak to wygląda na dziś:










kartki noworocznej nie chce mi się robić, ale życzenia złożyć tak

DO SIEGO ROKU.... znaczy do jutra :big grin: 

...a teraz udam się w jedno miejsce celem wypachnienia sie , wyfiokowanie kudłów, wyglamurowania .. i ... ... na bal!

pozdro
NETbet'balanga

----------


## netbet

czas na relację z zagrody zwierza 

wieści.. wieści...

koza wpierdzieliła juz wszytkie orzechy, a mi się nie chciało jechać po następne, dlatego:

dziś koza żarła DUŻE dorosłe porcje.... chyba jej smakowało... niech jej na zdrowie pójdzie  :big grin:  - murłata w sosie beszamelowym  :big grin: 



tyle o zwierzu... 


a ja... 
...mam za sobą kolejne 80 dziurek... łapy mnie rwą jakbym wrócił ze spływu kajakowego...najpierw wiercenia, później wbijanie , później kręcenia...i tak 6 godzin....

ale efekt :








odchyłek w poziomie nie odnotowałem jakiś makabrycznych... może milimetr ... a to dzięki ES'om
gitesowa sprawa... super się na tym poziomuje .... z jedego i drugiego końca i raz po środku CD przetyczki ... profil juz wisi... teraz tylko połapać poziom i poskręcać pchłami.







..z tymi pchłami pewnie przesadzam , ale te profile jakieś takie cinkie...no i nie radzę dokręceć wkrętakrą....na bank "poprzekręcane" ... nawet jak jedna się zerwie... są jeszcze dwie...
..miałem obawy o przykręcenie ES'a centralnie jedną śrubą... obawy przeszły - całość poskręcana do kupy w jeden układ nie drgnie... jeszcze się nie odważyłem na tym powiesić... ale. .. kto wie.. kto wie...

testowałm dzis wiertła chińskie.... 

zajechałem już makite... zajechałe dewalta... [email protected]#$ każde kosztuje prawie 2 dychy....
kupiłem chińczaka za 3 zyle... i co?? i nic!!! 
po 80 dziurach nie wygiął się.. nie stępił  ( nie raz trafiłem w zbrojenie ) czyli ... zakładając ze wszytko robione jest w chinach... za "markę" nie warto przepłacać!!!

to w uchwycie - skośnooki zawodowiec.... po z okrągłym łbem - markowiec co się zowie  :cool: 





zostało mi już ino ino w salonie... jakieś 80 dziur do końca.... i jak nie miałem pojęcia o stelażach, płytach... i jak wszytko robię pierwszy raz w życiu na budowie... tak powiem że dobrze  jest się porwac od razu na dużą robotę.... nie ma to jak skoczyć na głęboką wodę z teoretyczną wiedza o pływaniu... :big grin: 

dobrze zrobiłem zaczynając od najgorszego.... reszta sufitów na parterze to pikuś .. :cool:  ... i wcale nie pan...

pozdro
NETbet'wiertara


AAAAA...zapomiałbym!!! 
..jak nigdy tego nie robię tak dziś zrobię - czytajta komenty - tam aż wrze!
... jak ktos chce się dowiedzieć czegoś o stratach energii, ogrzewaniu, błędach, wadach i zaletach tego i owego... pochłaniaczach do bąków... tam ludzie dobrej woli tłumaczą co i jak ... jak krowie na rowie... w prosty, zrozumiały dla piajnic sposób... za co jestem im wielce ZOBOWIĄZANY! BARDZO!

----------


## netbet

dzień szalonych zakupów!!! a co 

 po raz pierwszy tej zimy wiem jaką mam temp w środku...bez palenia... na zewnątrz odwilż + 3oC
wewnątrz :



..czyli jak było -18 to ja mialem... :eek: .. nie chce myśleć...

.kolejne spostrzeżenia... komin ma własne JA , własną świadomość i myśli! :yes: 

kiedyś musiałem mu wyrwać jedną kratkę zasłaniającą wylot..... bo był młody i glupi i dusił się dymem...

dziś komin duzo bogatszy w doświadczenia, starszy, opalony.... wymyślił że druga kratka też mu niepotrzebna i odrzucił drugi przeszczep..
..i bezczelnie go wypluł mi przed okno....dowcipniś...



co ja się będę z min sprzeczał... sam wie co mu potrzeba...

pozdro
NETbet'IQ

----------


## netbet

no i pomaluśku zbliżamy się do końca pierwszego sufitu. :yes: 

z dniem dzisiejszym melduję iż cała konstrukcja została podwieszona ... i sie trzyma! :big grin: 
wszystkie kotwy powbijane....
wszytkie esy  na miejscu... większość juz poskręcanych...

pozostało do zrobienia:
- uzupełnić brakujące wieszaki obrotowe
- wykonać pionowe poprzeczki do obniżenia....
- uklicić jeszcze 4 gniazda do osadzania lamp.. właśnie. .... za lampami trza gdzieś ruszyć..

tak to wygląda "na prawie gotowo" :








...i wiecie co... wiem juz chyba dlaczego sufity podwieszana tyle kosztują....

2 razy po 7 godzin skręcania i poziomowania stelaża... łapy mam jak z waty.. nie mogę puszki podnieść ... serio ( szukam w chacie słomki )
wszytko rwie... ramiona, łopatki, kark...

zdecydowanie bardziej wolę zbrojenie....o tak.... tam to była przyjemność... tu jest przejeb#$%

... ale mam to za sobą.... :big grin: ... pewnie znowu coś przyoszczędziłem i ....wierzcie mi.... nie jest to aż tak trudne!

pozdro
NETbet

p.s 
byly moje zwierzaki... sarny zimą są śmieszne.. mają białe dupska...a daleka to wygląda jakby ktoś im watę cukrową doczepił... :cool: 

sarny - spox... ale zające....mam wrażenie ze francole opierdzieliły mi choinki... :mad: 
fota dla spostrzegawczych albo w mocnych pinglach.. :cool:

----------


## netbet

nudaaa... na budowie..

ale!!  :cool: 

przyjechała pierwsza próbka.... oświetlenia ...spaceship  :big grin: 

to nie są inspiracje co mi się podoba.. ja to mam!












..na razie musze sobie wybrazić tyko jak to [email protected]!#% będzie wyglądało na suficie.... :cool: 

pozdro
NETlight

----------


## netbet

skoro mam za sobą kolejny weekend ... wieści.. wieści 

ciężki do opanowania dzień... na budowie pracują trzy ekipy:
- hydraulicy... kują i wiercą przeloty po d rury
- elektrycy - kładą kable
- geripsiarze - kończą sufit ..

..a wszyscy uparli się że będą tyrać w kuchni.... :cool: 

postępy nawet widać..nie powiem... 

zadyma po cięciu ścian...czyli Hell Boy2




sufit "prawie" machnięty - brakło esów i kotew...kończą się tez pchły....



misterna instalacja elektryczna  :big grin:  ... ja nie wiem gdzie ludzie w domach upychają kilometry kabli.... no powiedzmy że wiem gdzie je Jarek upycha  :big grin: 




trochę o kosztach - dwa sufity o łącznej powierzchni 55 m2
- profile : 480 zł
- wieszaki .. esy, obrotowe - 250 zł
- wkręty, kotwy, kołki - 180 zł
razem ... letko ponad 9 stówek....czyli 16 zyla/m2 podwieszenia... dojdzie jeszcze płyta, szpachla...pewnie jeszcze z dycha.... 
czyli materiałowo 1m2 sufitu podwieszanego mnie kosztuje 2,5 dychy...cholera - dużo..

ale co tam - stać mnie.. :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści.... bo postępy som!

elektryka siem robi...przybywa kabli w okolicach rozdzielnicy....






dokończyłem kable w kuchni...




zaczynam hol....tu kable pójdą podłogą.. tak było najprościej... nie chciało mi się kombinować...



w ogóle to kable u nas pojawiają się  znienacka w różnych miejscach.. raz tu... raz tam... ale generalnie wszytko się kupy trzyma i działa 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

miałem randkę z pianką i kanalizą, a na koniec ożeniłem je ze sobą...






dobre rady wujka NETbeta....
- długie wiertło 20mm skraca drogę kabli
- mieszanka dwóch gipsów do osadzania puszek to super sprawa
- od piwska brzuch rośnie
- im większy brzuch tym trudniej się wgramolić na rusztowanie
- sds - jedyna opcja do betonów
- sds w walce ze zbrojeniem przegrywa
- wiertła chińskie nie są złe.. znaczy są, ale za tą cenę są rewelacyjne

....a tak na poważnie: meblujemy się!
( to niestety nie są inspiracje... jakoś to zniesę...  )



...jak na budowę - mogą być  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'kanapka

p.s
.... mam tez na budowie lodówkę.. na lato jak znalazł...można schować "wiadomo co" 
.... mam tez na budowie stół i krzesła.... można z lodówki wyjąc "wiadomo co" i pokerka pyknąć
.... mam też na budowie słonia w karafce....słoń jak słoń... wiadomo - różowy, ale KARAFKA!

----------


## netbet

... rozglądam się za kotłami....
... powoli zaczynam znosić makulaturę na chatę... 



jak się nie przyda merytorycznie - przyda się praktycznie... jak większość ofert u nas :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

ciekawe co zwierz powie na taki smakołyk - zastrzyk mocno energetycznej literatury ??  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

...w pocie czoła powstają pierwsze szkice pętelek podłogówki....



...i skończyło sie piwo.

nie chce mi się do żabki - więc kończę_ "obliczenia"_ ... jutro wrócę do tego z _"nowym zapasem sił "_

tak mniej więcej - poza strefami brzegowymi gdzie rozstaw jest co 10-15 cm .. wszystko pociągnięte co 20 cm....jutro może przysiądę do tego na dłużej..


pozdro
NETbet





..no i gówno....fm obcina obrazki... szkoda...

----------


## netbet

jest wtopa!

wydawało mi się że dwa sufity mam za sobą....wydawało mi się  :big grin: 

..po niedzielnej inspekcji Matki Dyrettorki na budowie okazało się że stopniowany sufit w salonie jest OK... ale ten płaski w kuchni jest błeee..

... zapadła decyzja o jego obniżeniu... ( w głosowaniu brały dwie osoby z czego pierwsza miała 15% głosów, a druga - z racji zajmowanego dyrettorskiego stanowiska 85% głosów  :cool:  ) przegrałem debatę n/t pozostawienia płaskiego sufita... cóż ... bywa.

wiec siedzę na budowie i spełniam wolę Najjaśniejszej...










odrabiam lekcje z ogrzewania , kotłów... 
... dawno... dawno temu...zaraz po pierwszej wojnie światowej...była druga. Wtedy to Nymce pokazały nam JU 52...a później JU 87....
... teraz te same nymce mają Supraclass'a  :cool: 
... ma mniej mocy od JU ileś tam... i robi więcej pożytku niz szkody :big grin: 
 JUNKERS Supraclass K 20-1 S61 - 20 kW



pozdro

Wanda NETbetówa co nie chciała nymca  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

skończyłem sufit w kuchni.
ma dwa poziomy, nie będzie mial miejsca na ledy... będzie miał chyba takie same lampki co salon...takie wpuszczane..





wypełniłem wolę dyrekcji.... zasłużyłem na szkocką  :big grin:  

pozdro
NETbet'podwieszony

p.s.
... tak mnie cos naszło ... 
jedynym pomieszczeniem gdzie nie będzie "nierównego" glosowania za kolorami, wzorkami, wazonikami ...jest.... KOTŁOWNIA!
skoro juz wiem jaki chcę piec... to chyba zacznę se szukać "inspiracji" kotłownianych  :cool: 

...ja to widzę ( pod kolor pieca ) tak. : czarna podłoga, czarny sufit, na ścianie coś neutralnego i PAS żółty ( znaczy perdol#@$% sie szlaczek i będzie git ) ...tylko  mi to okno "drewniane" nie pasi.. :big lol: 

z wieści poza budowlanych: epidemia nas ( znaczy nie mnie ) dopadła... dyrretoka padła, nie chce jeść... nie chce pić ( znaczy pije miętę.. :sick:  ) nie chce wstać z wyra.... masakra...muszę zrobić obiad! @!#$%# %^$%^ **&$* ... znaczy zamówię pizze .... dzieciok będzie szczęśliwy !!

----------


## netbet

... i pozostało ino odkurzyć....rozłożyć folię, styro..... i można kleić i zawijać rurki  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

dziś MOC jest ze mną!

.... z samego rana MOCĄ na ziemię ściągnąłem ...



( to nie ten sam co w Gwiezdnych Wojnach.... to jego brat - ma bardziej kwadratowy łeb...jest leniwy... sam nie chce jeżdzić... mało gada...śmierdzi mu z pyska ....ale za to ma ssanie! )

... później MOCĄ przeniosłem do salonu góry....



( to nie ta same co w Gwierdnych Wojnch.... te są plastikowe - tamte były za ciężkie do przeniesienia - aż takiej mocy nie mam )

... a na sam koniec MOCĄ je wyrównałem.



( to ta sama MOC co miał Luk ..i se statek z bajora wyciągnął... ja se góry spłaszczyłem )


...a już na sam koniec... jak MOC mnie opuściła... przybył *Lord SSN* wraz *Lorduffką SSN'uffką* .... przybyła z nimi MOC!



pozdro
Lord NETbet - władca czarności


p.s.

z MOCĄ nie ma żartów... można przedobrzyć... 
... musze jeszcze nad nią bardziej panować... góry nie całkiem się spłaszczyły...i potężna broń nie jest przydatna do równego cięcia...
... no i nie mam jej tyle coby góry w salonie za jednym zamachem płaszczyć...

a już tak na sam koniec końców - sprawdziłem poziom na warstwie styro... pospolitą poziomicą.



( tak mi sie wydawało że jest pospolita, dopóki tym swoim wrednym jednym okiem do mnie nie mrugnęła....)



p.s.s

jak kiedyś ta poziomica zaprosi mnie na randkę - kończę budowanie.

----------


## netbet

...czarnych podłóg w domu przybywa... dziś na tapecie była kotłownia.




w zyciu sie tyle nie na odkurzałem!! w zyciu!!


..przegryzłem sie pomiędzy kotłownią a kiblem.. mam przeloty na rury : 
- ten mały - na wodę
- ten duży - na podejście pod rozdzielacz 




... przybywa tez kabli...zaczyna mi brakować dziur do ich podłączania  :mad: ... musze pomyślec o jakiejś złodziejce :big grin: 




... była dziś kontrola stanu zdrowia zwierza...
diagnoza:
-zwierz jest chory!
... ma zajarany przełyk i podrażnione gardło! 

zalecenia:
- odstawić orzechy, ma wcinać małymi porcjami i nie napychać się po samo gardło




..trza pomyśleć o przeszczepie przełyku..

pozdro
Dottore NETbet

----------


## netbet

..i kolejna porcja "fascynujących" zdjęć.. folia pojawiła się w kiblu na dole, korytarzu...wszędzie już x2...posklejana 

nie chce mi sie pisać...








nawet wylazłem za zewnątrz zobaczyć jak wygląda chata ze światłem w środku.... może być.






pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

..dziś nie będzie peesa ... musk jest w pozycji OFF

----------


## netbet

....no dobra 
chce mi się coś napisać.. :big grin: 

folia... folia... zaraz styro, rurki.... ale..
jest małe gówno które mi nie daje spokoju... obsadzenie drzwi wejściowych...
jest jak jest i nic z tym nie zrobię... znaczy zrobię... tylko jak? 
cięcie, kucie, rypanie  i równanie odpada... 

foty zonka:






wyrównam styro, coś podkleję...schowam wystające elementy w styropianie ... i ... bedzie? :Confused: 
( przy progach chyba im więcej styro tym lepiej... mniej ciepła spier$% tamtędy.... )

NETbet'gaduła

----------


## netbet

efekt 12 godzin rypania...czyli wieści.

jest styro... są rurki... jutro dokończę wodę na dole i będzie gitesowo.












pozdro
netbet'lece na białym  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

...no  i prawie skończyła się akcja "woda" w Cedryku....( przynajmniej na parterze )
...prawie.... bo brakło mi jednego kolanka.....JEDNEGO!!!....siedem razy liczyłem - i sie pierdyknąłem... :mad: 

nieważne.

troche fotek z działań :



mijanka .... moim zdaniem - szkoda kasy...



kibel... 








dawno temu... jak były obsadzane okna i drzwi został ustalony poziom "0"    + 18 cm od chudziaka
podział miał być 11 - styro  7- betun... 
po ułożeniu rur widzę że jest to optimum.. miałem dawać 10 styro, ale nie wszystkie rury się chowają "na gładko"
wiec zostaje jw.

pierwsze pomysły są najlepsze.... :big grin: 

cała instalka ( bez zaworów ) - koszt 3,5 stówki
ile to bierze "fachura" za punkt?? stówkę?? półtorej??
..u nas na dole jest 7 punktów ( nie wiem czy kran za zewnątrz jest traktowany jako "punkt" czy hydrofor jest traktowany jako "punkt"...do tego podejścia kanalizy...czyli jakby nie patrzeć jestem "do przodu" z tysiaka... w DWA DNI!

naprawdę NET... czas się przebranżowić... zwołać ekipę i działać!!

pozostało posprzątać cały pierdolnik w salonie i brać się za niego.. folia, styro... rura do kranu na zewnątrz ( czasem pewnie będę chciał podlać trawnik... zgasić ognisko, ugasić pragnienie )





pozdro
NETbet'tera lece na szarym


p.s.

dopadło mnie zmęczenie "materiału" ... przespałem 11 godzin...jak nigdy.. i bolą mnie oczy od nieotwierania..
..ale za to czuje sie jak młody bóg.... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

..i cały "pierdolnik" posprzątany... tyle miałem czasu w tygodniu...



na weekend jest planowana akcja :EKSMISJA zwierza z zagrody .... znaczy kończę z ogrzewaniem chałupy i zaczynam pracę w _"temperaturach otoczenia"
_jak wróci zima - słabo widzę robotę..




z dylematów:

rury do podłogówki.... wszyscy kładą pex/al/pex....po co? 
dzis po krótkiej godzinnej dyskusji z jednym mądrym gościem znowu mam nasrane we łbie....
podobno można z powodzeniem do ogrzewanie podłogowego zastosować rurki PPR.... :ohmy: 
dlaczego dylemat?
pex/al/pex - 2,40 zyla mb  16 x 2 10bar
ppr - 1,6 zyla mb  16 x 2 10bar
obie w/w rury to nie jakieś chińskie ścierwo.... obie od markowych producentów 

zaraz ktoś krzyknie że szukam oszczędności nie tam gdzie powinienem....  :big tongue:  , ale jak można - to czemu nie skorzystać? 
poza tym .... kto jak nie ja poszuka oszczędności....  :big grin: 
dyfuzja gazów..... w przypadku podłogówki chodzi o tlen...jedna rura ma wkładkę alu, druga nie ma...cholera nie chce mi się odrabiac lekcji z chemii, ale na chłopski rozum- zaklejcie se pół paszczy taśmą plastikową, a drugą połowę z dodatkową warstwą aluminiową - którą lepiej się oddycha?

czym różni się dystrybucja ciepłej wody w podłogówce od jej przesyłu do kranu??  a w instalkach CWU ni ma alu .. jest zwykła PPR'ka

znuff pokusiłem się o zaczerpnięcie wiedzy z forum.... czekam....ale słabo to widzę ....

pozdro
NETbet'tera lece w tatry

----------


## netbet

stało się! koza opuściła zagrodę, przez co brak szans na jakiekolwiek ciepło.... a wróciła zima! za oknem -5oC wewnątrz mam 0oC ..szlag by to...

ale co tam... nie w takich warunkach się tyrało.. przynajmniej na łeb nie pada...




od rana druga warstwa foli , poprzenosić graty .. i zabawa z biała materią... :yes: 
pierwsza warstwa - lajcik... idzie szybko i bezstresowo... trza pamiętać o dobijaniu płyt do siebie... potrafią się rozjechać...
całość jest bardzo mocno ściśnięta... praktycznie brak szczelin... tam gdzie widac pianę.. to "wklejki" pasowanych kawałków... zaobserwowane klawiszowanie pierwszej warstwy - 0,5 cm ( folia 0,3mm bardzooo pręży !! ) ... dociśnie betun  :big grin: 








zabawa się zaczęła przy drugiej warstwie... chowanie rur w styropian  :sick:  ... sie na-rzeźbiłem za wszystkie czasy....a dopiero zaczynam "wycinanki łowickie"
..jak mnie zmęczy wycinanka - kupię pianę i cześć...  :big grin: ... na razie walczę...












..cholera - styropian drożeje... dziś 145 zyli m3 - załapałem sie jeszcze na ten "bez podwyżki" ... cholerna wiosna idzie...

ale są i dobre tego strony - przynajmniej w dupę jest mi ciepło jak siedzę na podłodze!

pozdro
NETbet'


p.s

..jakiś czas temu zastanawiałem się czy tego wszystkiego nie próbować wydać jako książki...
... tak dla jaj zadzwoniłem do jakiegoś tam wydawnictwa...podesłałem link....
[email protected]!#$ odpisali że są zainteresowani... ino mam poobcinać zdjęcia ( ze względu na koszty druku ) i "ucywilizować" tekst...  :mad:  ( ze względu na @#$% )

nie chce mi się.....

----------


## netbet

niedzela... miałem na dzis plan..


pojechałem rano na chatę, przebrałem się... zjarałem fajeczkę....

obrobiłem próg drzwi wejściowych... zapianuje się resztę szczelin ... - przyjdzie kit i będzie git  :Lol: 




...miałem się brać  za dalsze docinki...spojrzałem na termometr ... ten wewnątrz:



Uploaded with RadioMaryja-hadrockstation.amen

... a podobno ze styropianem jest cieplej...

..aż taki twardy to ja nie jestem.... [email protected]#$ - nie robie!


pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
chyba se poczekam na wiosnę.. zmarzłem...praca jak w chłodni przy układaniu podłóg..

----------


## netbet

byłem dzis na działce.....wewnątrz jest gorzej niż było...



...nie mam natchnienia do pracy w takich temp...więc postępów brak.

Rano jak się obudziliśmy.... Matka Dyrettorka przeżyła szok: niedziela a ja w domu! nie na budowie... no i wygnała mnie.

tyle o budowie....

a o nie budowie:  :cool: 

... wielkimi krokami zbliża się bal przebierańców w przedszkolu dziecioka...
... dzieciok ma pomysła za co sie przebrać...
... ociec mu juz nawet znalazł strój...

ale:
...dzieciok z jakieść szafy wygrzebał farby! nosz %$^& &*#$%& ...i dał nam zadanie:
_"... zanim się przebiore weź mi tata namaluj ten mój strój.."_ jasne.... co ja jestem_?

._.no i od wczoraj z Matką Dyrettorką męczyny łobraz dla dziecioka... cholera se wykombinował... 


Uploaded with Musée du Louvre in Rąbieniue
 
chyba to dzieciok się powinien rozwijac z nie starzy.... :mad: 

no niech ma - raz nie zawsze... następny raz zobaczy łojca z farbami chyba przy suficie... :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'akryl

----------


## netbet

na budowie nic sie nie dzieje... zimno.

za to....:

pochłonęło mnie bez reszty zajęcie : zbieram złom kolorowy! mosiadz... nikiel... miedź...

pierwsze zdobycze:









... to jeszcze nie jest o co mi chodzi... "TO" właściwe ma być w piątek... :big grin: , ale jest dobrze...nyple, przyłącza, zwykłe zawory...

pozdo
NETbet'złomiarz

p.s.

ogłoszenie parafialne:

..jak bóg da ... za miesiąc oddam w dobre ręce to co na zdjęciach...( tłumaczenie słowa "oddam" = czteropak ) może komuś się przyda... :yes:

----------


## netbet

wieści ..wieści...

dawno nic się nie działo.. brakuje czasu... ale: są postępy!

kładę druga i trzecią warstwę styro... dlaczego tyle? ano dlatego ze wpadł mi w ręce dzięki uprzejmości jednego gościa z FM styro w dobrej cenie  :big grin: ...wiec kombinuję i układam coby go wykorzystać... grubość do uzyskania 11 cm... bardziej gównianej juz sobie nie można wymyślić...








w korytarzu już rur nie widać... rzeźba w gównie .... znaczy w styro...



wiatrołap na gotowo..... :big grin: 





powstał dolot wiatru pod kominek... niestety idzie w warstwie styro  i będzie na tym tylko beton... żadnej izolacji... będzie zimno, ale kominek będzie miał "doładowanie" z zewnątrz










...a tak na prawdę jesteśmy po przeprowadzce... z mieszkania do mieszkania... trauma. nie można sie odnaleźć... rozpiździaj wszędzie.. dziś dopiero moce nadprzyrodzone (nerw!!!) Matki Dyrettorki ujarzmiły łącze - walka była nierówna: jedna Matka przeciw sieci i debilowi zwanemu operatorem - wygrała Matka i pisać posty mogę :yes: 
 ... generalnie jest kibel...... marzymy o własnych - nawet gówniano wykończonych kilku metrach.... męczy mnie ta cała sytuacja... 

wolę mieszkać we własnych 40m2 z cegły z byle jakim wykończeniem i srać do wychodka na zewnątrz niż kolejny raz się przeprowadzać z bloku do bloku...brakło mi chyba z pół roku do takiego scenariusza..... życie...

pozdro
NETbet'tragarz

p.s.

jak ktos mi powie że można ułożyć DOKŁADNIE styro w godzinę - nie uwierzę..

----------


## netbet

wieści ..wieści...

kończy się kolejny etap budowy... kończy się - przynajmniej na razie zabawa z białym....znaczy koniec styro na patrerze...
a skoro kończy się "cos" to trza zacząć "coś"

trza sie wziunć za podłogówkę!!!

kupiłem trochę gratów... trochę mam "skąś" trochę samych się do łap przykleiło... :big grin:  nieważny sposób - są!




słowo o rozdzielaczu.....

- 5 sekcji
- 2 sekcje odpowietrzania automatycznego ( belki fabrycznie mają takie ręczne )
- 10 zaworów regulacyjno odcinających ( nie muszę kombinować z mini zaworami )
- 10 złączek pex

..zrobię z jednego z trójników tam wkręconych jeden spust, drugi zaślepię.
... jak mi nerwa puści zawsze mogę coś z niego wykręcić i wkręcić np. rotametr, głowicę termo... i takie tam ... generalnie wersja podstawowa i rozwojowa 



pozakręcałem wszystkie podejścia - chcę napompować instalację i spradzić szczelność przed zalaniem.... tak dla wszelkiego spokoju....




za te foty dostanę po łbie w komentach:






...wiem że ta folia w ktarke to "zbytek" ... mozna połozyć zwykłe wory po nawozach i też będzie git, ale:.... tak se pomyślałem że chcę mieć jak inni.... jak ci co normalnie budują....jak ci co wydają kupę kasy  :big grin:  ( czasem nie myślę racjonalnie....zupełnie jak baba mająca ... wiece co :big grin: )


wiec mamy folię w ktarkę czerwoną!! niespecjalnie ona mi się podoba... gdyby była niebieska ... albo zielona... :tongue: 

nie wiem czy u innych tez tak to wygląda, ale za cholerę nie da się jej ułożyć coby wzór się zazębiał... jakąś lipą mi to pachnie...

folię posklejałem między pasami punktowo.... bo mnie drażnił widok "piejących" krawędzi.... teraz jest gitesowo i jak "z prospektu" :big grin: 




pozdro
NETbet'kombinator

----------


## netbet

.... i po zawodach... :big grin: 

pierwsza pętla podłogówki w salonie.
idzie dość sparwnie, taker nie jest potrzebny, kratka czerwona sie przydaje, rura układa się elegancko... zero problemów.

tego Kana wyrwałem po 2,3 za metr... chyba dobra cena i podobno dobra rura...


pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

... zaczynają mi przeszkadzać przy układaniu rur pewne rzeczy... cos stoi tu...coś stoi tam... większość przeniosłem na górę... ale:

RADIO musi zostać!! duże jest wiec parapet odpada...

wiosna idzie wiec trza wrócić do śnurków!!








nie będzie mi przeszkadzać ...a GRA!

pozdro
NETbet'śnurek

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści!!!!!!

lecę dalej z salonem....

dziś do rozwinięcia krążek 200m ....



...druga pętelka salonu..



... trzecia pętelka salonu...



... i po całości:






...nie zapomniałem o strefie brzegowej przy balkonie:




i po zawodach w salonie!!

wiecie co... ta podłogówka to pinecha! i jest [email protected]#$% .... znaczy DUŻO tańsza od kalafiorów!!!

słowo o kosztach na powierzchnię 75m2 ( tyle mam parteru do zrobienia ) :

- folia: 150 zł
- rolka taśmy klejącej: 3,5 zł
- rura- 350mb: 800 zł
- spinki: 50 zł
- rozdzielacz: nie powiem ile  :big grin: 

..czyli krótko mówiąc za około tysiaka mam ogrzewanie PARTERU!!!

w życiu nie zmieściłbym się w tej kwocie z grzejnikami....


pozdro
NETbet/AL/PEX

p.s.

wiecie co.... im dłużej buduję i wkraczam w nowe mi nieznana obszary... i je ogarniam... coraz częściej nachodzi mnie ochota na małą rewolucję i "przebranżowienie" się.....

... ile to bierze fachura na 1m3 podłogówki??? pinć dych?? siedem??.... 
czyli za swój salon 46m2 musiałbym beknąć ...2,5 koła?? :ohmy:  a gdzie reszta????


OGŁOSZENIE:

kce kto podłogówkę a la"NETbet??? :big grin:

----------


## netbet

...pętelki ju som... trza je pospinać do kupy  :big grin: 








na dziś starczy pisania... bo w takim tempie za 3 miechy nie będą miał co tu pisać... :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'poskręcany

----------


## netbet

znajdź jednen szczegół który  różni zdjęcie post powyżej i poniżej  :wink: 




... mam 4 obwód - wiatrołap.



... mam 5 ostatni obwód kuchnia i cześć holu...







pozostało podpiąć go pod rozdzielacz, napompować i zostawić na 24h ... i modlić się o szczelność.

tak wiec skończyłem układanie podłogówki na parterze Cedryka... i co dalej? wylewka!!!

ściągnąłem po południu na plac boju gości co znają się na kretach.... mixokretach...

pogadaliśmy, ustaliliśmy szczegóły, kwoty, powierzchnie... i ...szykujemy się do kretowisk.
Jak juz panowie byli na miejscu ... poprosiłem żeby mi pomierzyli poziomy .... czyli jaka grubość wylewki wyjdzie

no i ... mam odchyłkę na powierzchni 80m2 - uwaga - 5mm!!! chyba byli w szoku...bo coś gadali o standardowych odchyłkach na poziomie 3 cm...

generalnie jest dobrze...

pozdro
NETbet'poziom'ka

----------


## netbet

dzień prób ciśnieniowych istalacji

woda:



podłogówka:



poklicone zestawy pomiarowo - podawcze.... ale działają.

pierwsze spostrzeżenia po pierwszej próbie pompowania: NOSZ [email protected]#$ MAĆ!! - PUSZCZA!!!!

na pierwszy ogień poszła instalka wody... pierwsze pompowanie - 2 minuty i spadek ciśnienia o 1 bar!!!! gdzieś jest dziura jak ..j .... ja pierole - czarne mysli o pruciu wszytkiego - kurwa NET...coś popierdoliłeś!!
siedze koło zaworu i kombinuje... gdzie?? ale... syczy... puszcza łaczenie za śrubunku... uff... znalezione!

szybka naprawa... doszczelnienie... i znowu pompowanie.... i ... NOSZ [email protected]!#$ MAĆ - PUSZCZA!!!

... i tak se pompowałem instalke wody jeszcze ze trzydzieści razy...i szukałem i eliminowałem "przecieki"

...a wszytko dzięki :mad:  lerła merlę.... czy jak tam sie tą tandetną sieć pisze!!!

siedmiu winowajców przecieków - na dziesięciu zakupionych ... mają jakieś mikropęknięcie i CIEKNĄ!!!!






na sam koniec jeszcze raz wszytko zapsikałem mydłem w płynie i obserwowałem gdzie robią się bańki mydlane... nie robiły się, wiec dobiłem ciśnienie do 6 bar i zostawiłem opatrzności bożej  :wink: 





..po takich jazdach z wodą byłem lekko zesrany podłogówką... ale trzeba sprawdzić!!

pierwsze pompowanie ...i ... NOSZ [email protected]$# MAĆ - PUSZCZA!!!! ja pierdolę... znowu extars !!!

..siedzę ... szukam jakiejś nieszczelności przy rozdzielaczu... włosy do reszty osiwiały.. JEST!!!! podłaczenie manometru puszcza.... .... szybka korekta siły dokręcania i jest GIT!!




...w obie instalacje na koniec wbiłem po 6 bar i liczę że jutro rano jak wpadnę z niezapowiedzianą wizytą manometry nawet nie drgną!!! 

jak drgną ... maja wpierdol...  :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet'ciśnienie

p.s.

dawnego tekiego dnia nie miałem...pod rwami i synami... ale  _"..... zaprawdę powiadam wam... wiernym i niewiernym ... budowlańcom i paprokom że próby ciśnieniowe instalek podnoszą ciśnienie krwi i uaktywniają języki obce ...a po ich użyciu wraca spokój i konstruktywne myślenie...i wtenczas wszystkie marności świata doczesnego idą w piz#@% ... w niepamięć"_

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści.... poza budowlane...

co trza żreć aby móc samemu zbudować dom? jedna z moich tajemnic...ale co tam... :Lol: 



Uploaded with mleko+kukurydza+chmiel.netbet.pl

----------


## netbet

wieści.... wieści... budowlane  :cool: 

odczyty z manometrów po prawie 24 godzinach.... nie wiem czy powinny dostać wpierdol, bo drgnęły!
straty ciśnienia odnotowane - 0,1-0,2 bara /24h






nawet wiem dlaczego... znalazłem kolejne przecieki...stąd spadek cisnienia





według mnie próba zakończona sukcesem.... a to co znikło jest pomijalne :big tongue: 

prawdopodobnie gdzieś na uszczelnieniu pakułami jeszcze coś znajdę, bo wyschnie.... natomiast jak zaleję docelowo wodą - będzie git


zgadnijcie dlaczego dzis przyjechał piach płukany ? :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  



pozdro
miksoBET


p.s.

..oczywiście mądry kierowca znowu przekombinował i fura mu się zapadła... później znowu kombinował - i zapadał mu sie jeszcze bardziej... fure przeładował - i musiał szufelką zwalac pioch... pózniej znowy cos przekombinował - i zaczął padać deszcz... pózniej zakleiłem mu paszcze taśmą coby juz nic nie kombinował ... i jakoś poszło, a zbierało mu się na wpierdol  :wink:

----------


## netbet

..wczoraj przyjechał pioch, a dziś:  :big lol: 


...w salonie pojawił się robokopiec...



... panowie machnęli śniadanko...



... i juz mieli sie ochoczo zabrać za wylewki gdy: miksokret nie zabanglał!!!
padł akumulator!! 

...no to odpaliliśmy kreta z lancerka  :big lol: 





a potem...

----------


## netbet

...a potem to się działo!!!

kret srał to tu i tam... a jeden jegomośc wszytko elegancko równał...
zresztą co ja będę pisał... wiecie jak to wygląda... 

foty:











...a pózniej było zacieranie na glanc















podsumowując:
- MAMY WYLEWKI!!!!!!!!
- jesteśmy lżejsi o 2 koła za wszystko - materiał + robota
- grubość planowana/uzyskana 6,5-7 cm
- cała zabawa trwała od 7:30 do 15:30
- zmarzłem jak pies.... temp dzis +2 stopnie
- manometry nie zmieniły wskazań

jest git!! 


aaa... zapomniałbym... cała organizacja tych wylewek zajęła 5 dni od kiedy to spotkałem sie z nimi i wstępnie coś ustaliśmy, wiec przestaje wierzyć w długieee.... terminy u innych - jak się chce to można.

słowo polecenia szepnę tu i tam..jak wejdę na wylewki i je przemierzę... :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

to jest drugi element wielkiej układanki zwanej budową której nie zrobiliśmy sami... i powiem szczerze... jak tak obserwowałem gości... może nie jest to jakoś specjalnie skomplikowane, ale samemu.... pewnie wykonalne, ale powiem jak nie ja - po co? ...tego tysiaka warto odżałować i choć raz poczuć się jak prawdziwy inwestor i kazać to tu..to tam... :cool: 

jak będą u was kiedys robic wylewki - polecam choć raz spróbować przytrzymać rurę kretową w rękach ..na jakimś jej zakręcie.... niezapomniane przeżycie

----------


## netbet

ŻYJ MÓJ KOLEJNY POMOCNIKU!!!

... skoro mam się zabrać za płyty KG i lecieć sufity należało powołac do zycia kolejnego mocarza...

... w komentach u nas już jest kilka patentów na podnośniki samorobne do płyt, ale ja mam własna wizję

ze spawaniem musiałem sie przeprosić... zapomniałem jak to jest se pstryknąć zdjęcie elektrodą... ale jakoś poszło  - nie będzie startował mój pomocnik w konkursie piękości wiec olałem estetykę

założenia do spełnienia:
- podnośnik ma umozliwić jednej osobie przykręcenie płyty 120/260 samodzielnie do sufitu
- ma byc mobilny i nie niszczyć wylewki
- ma mieć możliwie dużo możliwości manewrowania
- ma być "miły" dla płyty i jej nie katować
- ma być rozbieralny, dostosowany do rusztowania warszawskiego bez ingerencji inwazyjnej w nie

no to lecimy...










..i na gotowo!!!






..całość kosztowała 6,5 dychy.... profile stalowe, rury, kółka...
rusztowania nie liczę - bo mam .... kiedyś... dawno temu pożyczyłem "na chwilę"

..a zapewnia:
- mobilność - można nim gdziekolwiek podjechać a nie szorować rusztowaniem po wylewce
- mam jednocześnie podnośnik i ruchomy podest ( kółko meblowe z hamulcem za 3 zyle o obciązeniu 45 kg.. nawet jak trzaśnie - nie będzie szkoda )
- mam możliwość obrotu płyty w powietrzu ( rura nośna wchodzi "na gładko" w nogę rusztowania wiec ma mozliwość obrotu )
- mam regulacje wysokości ... tak ze 30cm
- całość jest rozbieralna - górny uklicony zawias nie jest zaspawany - ośkę można wyciągnąć


pozostaje dorobić tyczkę do podpierania i można zasuwać z sufitami!!!

pozdro
NETbet'spaw

p.s.
kroś chce kupić bo mam jeszcze materiału na drugi  :wink:

----------


## netbet

... nie mogłem wytrzymać... musiałem sprawdzić czy podnośnik działa :wink: 

po robocie do składu... przywieżli kilka płyt... ..i...:

tadam!!! działa !!!



..test na małym kawałku płyty pomyślny!! ... skoro można małe, to pewnie duże też się da...

posniosłem..



tadam!!! trzyma sie samo!!!




wszytko jest mniej więcej OK, ale.... podnośnik ma za dużo osi swobody... żeby był cacy powinna być zablokowana sztyca główna względem rusztowania.... niestety obiecałem sobie nieingerowanie w warszawiaka... :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet'kg

p.s.

zrobiłem ino kawałek, ale mam wrażenie ze te płyty są jak za karę - tylko za co?
są cholernie ciężkie, nieporęczne, a jak pier#$% o posadzkę - można sie pożegnać z naroznikiem  :Confused: 
trza sie znowu uczyć pracy nowym narzędziem...ehh...

----------


## netbet

..i po zawodach ... sufit opierdzielony.




..te małe białe punkty w narożnikach to : tak wygląda płyta jak pieprznie z podnośnika narożnikiem o podłogę 

..ale "przyjdzie kit i będzie git"  :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
oswajam się z maszynerią... zaczyna juz powoli przypominac to pracę.... wyczułem sprzęt, pogadaliśmy se... wytłumaczyłem mu kto tu jest szefem i ... spokorniał.

----------


## netbet

...skoro jeden mały sufit machnąłem... to bierzemy się za salon!

pierwsza płyta:





... i jakoś poszło z "dużym" gabarytem  :wink: 











maszynka została tak pomyślana żeby dostać się wszędzie... nawet pod te podwieszenia... tam płyta wchodzi jakieś 16 cm... 




powiem krótko - fajna robota! maszynka sie sprawdza!! wszystko działa gitesowo... kółka meblowe z hamulcem - rewalka - ustawia się wszystko co do centymetra, blokuje kółka i dźwiga płytę .... zablokowałem obrót sztycy względem rusztowania - nie ucieka mi na boki - rewela!! nie wiem jak działają takie "zawodowe" podnośniki, ale mój za kilka dych jest równie skuteczny :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet


p.s.

..budzę sie rano... wyglądam za okno - ŚNIEG!!! ja [email protected]%^ znowu???

przeprosiłem się ze zwierzem i zaprosiłem na salony... oboje jesteśmy zadowoleni  :wink:

----------


## netbet

niedziela pod znakiem podwieszeń... czyli....wieści wieści...

skoro udało się w całymi płytami, chciałem naocznie stwierdzić jak będzie wyglądał sufit " na gotowo"  wiec...

zabrałem się za cześć podwieszaną.



fajnie wygląda... tak jak czułem...

*KONKURS dla stałych "czytaczy"*  :wink: 

jaką szczelinę zostawić pomiędzy tym pionowym kawałkiem a sufitem zasadniczym??
ta mniejsza - 3,5 cm
ta większa - 6,0 cm
..kiedyś w dalekiej przyszłości przez tą szczeliną ma się sączyć światło z ledów.... ale dopiero jak 1mb leda RGB będzie poniżej ceny 1 bronka :big grin: 
???

zwycięzca za jajcarskie argumentowanie może liczyć na @ całuska łod Matki Dyrettorki





... zaczyna to wyglądać już prawie normalnie... prawie jak dom... prawie ....

pozdro
NETbet'prawie 

p.s.

zauważyłem w jednym miejscu na suficie nierówność.... jakieś 2mm ... gdzieś się pierdyknąłem z poziomowaniem.... jeden CD mi zwiał na samej końcówie .... olałem... jest w miejscu niewidocznym dla przeciętnego śmiertelnika  :wink:  reszta idzie idealnie poziomo!!!

----------


## netbet

sposób łaczenia płyt docinanych???





jak ??

NETbet

p.s.

sorry Flash... już cie o to pytałem...ale zapomniałem.. :cool:

----------


## netbet

..nie mogłem się powstrzymać....jak nigdy tego nie robię, tak temu facetowi się to należy!!!
przedruk z komentów do dziennika!!!

*tomraider!!!!*




> Zapragnął Netbet w ogrodzie domu,
> Na którym nie dał zarobić nikomu
> Sam go postawił, jest  wielki i śliczny 
> Wysiłek włożony był heroiczny.
> Na  równe  ściany i płaskie sufity 
> Zachciało mu się przykręcić płyty
> Więc trzyma regips Netbet niebożę
> Trzyma i sapie ,przykręcić nie może.
> 
> ...


rewelka!!

pozdro
NEtbet

p.s.

było u nas komentach więcej takich gitów.... i chyba wszystkie przewalę TU - do dziennika  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

...i znowu *tomraider* :




> ... pierwszy dedykowany dowcip o NETbecie:
> 
> Sobota jak zwykle praca wrze na budowie ,NET bet  kręci stelarze, popołudniu do drzwi  puka mała dziewczynka, 
> córka sąsiadów  – no taki powiedzmy lokalny Czerwony Kapturek.
> Po chwili ,widząc że drzwi są uchylone wchodzi do środka i spotyka NETbeta przy pracy.
> Na jego widok robi wielkie oczy, momentalnie zapomina że przyszła pożyczyć  sól , 
> i jak to małe dziecko zaczyna zadawać natrętnie niewygodne pytania:
> - proszę Pana ?a dlaczego ma Pan takie wielkie przekrwione oczy? 
> - bo tnę profile fleksem  bez okularów ochronnych.
> ...



...resztę znajdzieta w komentach....

pozdro
NETbet'siarkowodór

----------


## netbet

..dość kawałów i wierszyków... czas sie brać do roboty..

...w tygodniu specjalnie czasu nie mam za wiele na dłubanie, ale ... mały test!
pierwsza próba klejenia płyt, czyli jak trzyma klej płytę ( nie mam patentu na wykończenie okna od góry - wykombinowałem że przykleję tam płyty x2 - zniwelują różnicę wysokości nadproża do ramy okna... i może nie spadną )

i trzyma się! .... na razie... jak spadnie przez noc - lipa, jak sie utrzyma - git - problem z bani...



pozdro
NETbet'lepior

----------


## netbet

skończyłem płytować cześć wysoką salonu... wyszło równo.
pierwsze 1000 wkrętów za mną... tera będzie z górki :wink: 




podnośnik ma ustawiony luz na wysunięciu jakieś 2 mm ... nigdzie nie zahacza i nie szoruje po płytach... znaczy się wylewki są idealnie równe a sufit idealnie wypoziomowany.... można min spokojnie manewrować w obrębie jednej płaszczyzny... nic nie obwisło, zero nierówności.... tak chyba powinno być? nie?








na sobote i niedzielę zastawiam sobie resztę... jak  dobrze pójdzie - skończę sufit w salonie ... i może zacznę kleić płyty... na ścianach? 

pozdro
netbet

p.s.

przekazuję suche informacje bez bagażu emocji... nie chce mi się ... nie umiem... nie znam się... 
przesilenie wiosenne? kurwa mać!

----------


## netbet

.. no i jest wtopa - co ja gadam - jest przeje%^

byłem dzis na budowie... słabo mi się zrobiło...

po kolei:
- zawalił się dach... i pierdo#$%^ razem z  kominami na strop, a ten pękł!!!! ( rysa w salonie jakieś 5m i szeroka na 0,5 cm  - szlag trafił sufity)

wszystkiemu winne sękate krokwie... tam puściło.... ścian nie oglądałem, bo brakło wiary....

jutro foty.

NETbet

----------


## netbet

... skoro obiecałem foty - zamieszczam! :wink: 

... jak komuś wczoraj skoczyło ciśnienie i nie mógł spać - sory. następny taki numer za rok.. :cool: 

wiec:
wieści.... wieści...

coś dziś nie miałem natchnienia na sufit... muszę co jakiś czas mieć zmianę żeby mi sie to nie znudziło... wiec - ŚCIANY! a co! przecież i tak mnie nie ominą...

efekt 7 godzin babrania sie z klejem...









.. jak widać chata stoi, sufity na miejscu, kosmitów nie widać, a "tynków" przybywa!!

fajnie się to robi... mażemy płytę klejem, obracamy do ściany i siup! ..ale syf jest przy tym makabryczny!!







słowo o kosztach:
płyta kosztuje 18 zł - 3,1m2 
klej kosztuje 18 zł za wór 25 kg i styka na przyklejenie 2,5 płyt
czyli każda płyta kosztuje  25,5 zyla... czyli 1m2 to -* 8,30 zł/m2*!!!!! no już chyba się taniej nie da!!
dojdą do tego później jeszcze kity i taśmy, ale... pomińmy to :cool: 

a to specjalne trzasnąłem dla tych co krzyczą że puszek się nie obsadza przed klejeniem płyt :wink:  
można ... można ino trza celować z ich wysokościami




no i oczywiście zastaw narzędzi niezbędnych do takich prac:




ten "grzebień" został zrobiony z jakiejś paski , bo nigdzie nie można kupić takich z zębami 20mm
dobrze się klej min przegarnia, zostają wysokie paski i można bardzo ładnie wszytko równiutko podobijać...
jak dotąd największa odchyłka na płaszczyźnie nie przekroczyła 0,5mm na 2,5 metra... jak dla mnie taka jakość styknie :cool: 


pozdro
NETbet


p.s.

dzisiaj wyciąłem numer Matce Dyrettorce... jak jechałem rano na budowę - zamknąłem ich od zewnątrz a gówniany zamek nie ma możliwości otwarcia od wewnątrz... ale był dym :cool:  ... czyli dbam o ciśnienie wszystkich!

----------


## netbet

dziś.... dzięki uprzejmości i czujności Matki Dyrretorki przedstawiam:

ZPT z NETbetem.... czyli jak zrobić coś z niczego i do tego fajowego, czyli proces kładzenia płyt KG na sufitach krok po kroku

rozglądamy się za narzędziami... [email protected]$ zawsze się pochowają....



bierzesz pierwszą lepszą płytę która wpadnie ci w łapy i ją docinasz na wymiar a później siup na patentowy podnośnik



puszczamy bąka z wysiłku...



podnosimy wszytko za stelaż i obracamy....



wyginam śmiało ciało... wyginam śmiało ciało...



przejeżdżamy całą konstrukcją pod miejsce przeznaczenia...



ustawiamy na gotowo i blokujemy kółka...



dźwigamy wszystko do góry za tą podpórkę...



stawiamy podpórkę na desce....



ustawiamy wszystko jak należy i przykręcamy..



... i po zawodach!!!

a później następna i następna.... i tak to właśnie powstają sufity podwieszane



pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

..i po tej niedzieli jesteśmy juz "tynkami" za kominem...
cholera - nie mogą się przyzwyczaić do takich gładkich prostych ścian... przez dwa lata miałem fajny czerwony kolorek... a teraz tak szaro się zrobiło..





plan na weekend wykonany - można walnąć bronka  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

..pogmerałem trochę dziś... niewiele - 2 godzinki, ale zawsze coś tam do przodu...

żeby skończyć salon - potrzeba mi spokojnych trzech dni i jakiś 14 płyt - trochę na sufit, trochę na ściany..






O!!! takie mamy piony na scianach... na tych krzywych :cool: 




..a innej beczki - chyba lancer wyrzygał łozyska na tylnej ośce, bo coś zaczyna dziwnie terkotać... szlag by to.... znowu koszty...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

...byłem dzis na budowie... poszwendałem się ... podumałem... i ... znalazłem GITA!

..niebawem stanę przed problemem postawienia ścianki działowej między biegami schodów ... i ... złapałem sie na tym że to wcale nie jest takie oczywiste..
( mam chyba wielką niemoc )

ściana ma za zadanie uniemożliwienie wpadnięcia pod górny bieg i skręcenie karku w pomieszczeniu pod schodami... 
ściana ma być tylko pomiędzy dolnym a górnym biegiem... nie jest wsparta w pomieszczeniu zwanym łamaczem karków
ściana ma być z KG i stelaża
ŚCIANA MA BYĆ!

tylko jak to zrobić.... jakby nie poustawiać tych profili to zawsze gdzies wyjdzie :szczelina, gzyms, nie będzie to grało ...

foto problemu:






jak ktos ma jakiś na to patent... będę zobowiązany w komentach...

pozdro
NETbet'15IQ

dopiska na szybko:

podziękowania dla ALL!!! bo... 
dziennik przekroczył drugą magiczną liczbę odwiedzin - 200 000
kto to czyta???

----------


## netbet

... no to lecimy dalej... czyli jak to jest ja się leci na białym  :cool: 

a jest tak:









...przybywa płyt ... oj przybywa... jak mam czas po robocie to nawet jedna przyklejona - to jedna z bani..

skoro mamy mieszkać na wsi, to machnąłem se, całkiem przypadkiem ... mysią dziurę! a co!






cholera - z tymi płytami to AŻ tak dużo roboty nie ma... jak dobrze pójdzie w weekend skończę salon i kuchnie...

będzie znowu okazja do ochlaju .... nawet jak człowiek nie chce, to okazja sama go znajdzie  :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet'myszołap

----------


## netbet

sobota... 6:30 ... coś spać nie mogę... wiec .. START!






żeby nie było że wszytko jest tak pięknie i równo... no to nie jest  :wink:  spierdo#$%^ jedno łączenie - chyba za mocno jedną dobiłem...
spoko..spoko - będzie za szafkami ... a poza tym są "kity" które robią "gity"



... no i 14:00 FINISZ. na dziś styknie....






pozdro
NETbet'pył

p.s.

wieje jak jasna cholera... kto sie powiesił?

----------


## netbet

dawno tu nie było "inspiracji" wiec: .... będą!

... wybraliśmy się pod rączkę z Matką Dyrettorką na oględziny ofert podłóg... z racji okrojonego budżety przez podatki wybór został zawęzony do paneli .... pojęcia nie mam o co kaman... jakieś AC, jakieś kolory, jakieś powłoki ...   ... ja tam znam jedno takie AC .. .. AC/DC  :Lol: 

wiec jest tak: w marketach nic nie ma, a jak jest to i tak nie ma, a jak już naprawdę jest to JEST cholernie drogie! szału nie ma.

...ale...

trafiliśmy na coś takiego...mahoń afrykański :jaw drop: - to ten w środku!!!!


...jak dla mnie spoko - może być!
..no i ta cena  :Lol:  ...za tysiaka opierdzielimy 70m2 parteru....W JEDNYM KOLORZE!!!

nie pytać skąd to mam !!! się nie wygadam!! :big tongue: 


pozdro
NETbet'panelik

----------


## netbet

..no dobra - były "inspirki" tera będzie robota...

..po randce/wycieczce z Matką Dyrettorką udałem sie na randkę w uniflotem... 
..hmm...



... jest równie gładki jak Matka Dyrettorka, jest równie elastyczny, jest przyjemny w dotyku.... i ... nie gada.


pierwsze podejście do szczeliny - zonk!! dramat!!! ja pierd#@$% będę to szpachlował i lepił do bożego narodzenia!!!!



druga próba dogadania się z materią :




trzecia próba :

_( miało być zdjęcie jak z katalogu - nie będzie...host je wyje$% w kosmos - obejrzą je Marsjanie  )_

dogadaliśmy się!!! on stawia piwo!!





pozdro
NETbet'szpachelmajster

p.s.

..ale ten szpachel jest fajowy! praktycznie jak plastelina - zero ziarna.... idealnie się nakłada i wyrównuje...jestem mile zaskoczony... cena już nie jest tak fajowa :bash:

----------


## netbet

wieści ...wieści...

cholera - czasu mało, kasy mało... ale zawsze cos tam do przodu...
nie chciało mi się walczyć z płytami - postawiłem na "łatwą" robotę... spoinowanie... 

podcięte i zagruntowane styki płyt docinanych...



... i "polepione"



.... i jakoś idzie.. trochę tu - trochę tam...na nudę nie narzekam... :cool: 








jeszcze nie zamieszkaliśmy a już mamy kolesia na krzywy ryj  :wink: 




podobno gdzie pająki mieszkają, tam są dobre ludzie - ten jeden chyba zabłądził.
w nagrodę dostał flashem po oczach :wink: 


pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

ten cały unifloot jest [email protected]#$ twardy jak wyschnie - szlifowanie to dramat!! idzie się zarypać! trza na to dać zwykłą gładź do wyrównania... będzie lżej

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści..

som postępy!! ... których pewnie na zdjęciach nie będzie widać... 

- obrobiłem cześć okien
- wykleiłem kuchnie do końca
- prawie wszytko jest zaspoinowane
- płytami wylazłem już na korytarz ... i ... skoczyła mi się ścina wymurowana do końca - siet - będę musiał wrócić do mojego ulubionego zajęcia - mieszania zaprawy w taczce...
- cześć spoin dostała gładź!! ( mam swojego faworyta - gotowe gładzie w wiaderkach - gitesowe som!! )

trochę zdjęć:

unifloot ...



pani fizelinka 



kuchnia - dokończona ... rura kanalizy schowana!



salun i rozpiździaj w nim... staram się ogarniać śmieciowisko, ale te cholerne śmieciory chyba się piep#$% po kontach ... przybywa ich jak królików









pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

pierwsze słowa Matki Dyrretorki jak wróciłem z budowy??_ "...śmierdzisz jak koń po westernie - do łazienki marsz! ..."_

..to polazłem... :cool:  ... w sumie mogę walnąć brokna w wannie  :Smile:

----------


## netbet

świątek piątek... robota kocha głupich :wink: 

kończę przykręcanie płyt na podwieszeniu...



zaczynam kleic narożniki... na co? na uniflota!  :cool:  bo mi trochę zostało i trzyma jak jasna cholera!






... próbowałem działać z halogenem aby sprawdzić nierówności po szlifowaniu... [email protected]#$ ja tam nic nie widzę !! ślepy jestem i dla mnie jest równo.
sprawdziłem poziomicą - nie wiem jakie powinny być "dopuszczalne" nierówności - ale u nas jest tak:
( płyta - łączenie - płyta )



... zaczynam ogarniac syf... ale słało to widzę... muszę chyba znowu zaprosić "kwadratowy łeb "  :cool: 




generalnie nuda... nic się nie dzieje.. jak w czeskim filmie..

pozdro
NETbet


p.s

ja mam problem ze szlifowaniem, ale ..... zaraz problem to będzie miała Matka Dyrettorka z kolorami :Lol: 
..bo mi to generalnie wsio ryba.... poza tym jak facet - rozróżniam pewnie z dziesięć podstawowych kolorów...a już jakiś "karmelkowy" albo "ekri" ...zawsze beżowy!

----------


## netbet

przyszła wiosna... nie da się tego nie zauważyć i nie poczuć...

...słonko świeci... ptaszki ćwierkają... wiater zelżał... kwitną kwiatki... sratki...pierdatki... i takie tam..

po zimie człek się zapasł, osłabł, dupsko i brzuch mu urosły ponad normę....

wiec: 

*****FITNES Z NETbet'em*****

jako wykwalifikowany instruktor zajęć siłowych postanowiłem zrzucić parę kilo, zlikwidować jedną, dwie fałdy na brzuchu 

-pojechałem na siłownię
-znalazłem odpowiedni sprzęt treningowy
-zaznaczyłem mazakiem partie ciała które będę podlegać zmianom
-dobrałem odpowiedni tor przeszkód
-dobrałem odpowiednio "serie"
-policzyłem kalorie 
... i rzuciłem się w wir ćwiczeń!!

mój altas:



tor przeszkód: 6 metrów po płaskim, 3 metry w górę po schodach, zakręt w prawo, znowu 3 metry i powrót na dół
na górę z obciążeniem, na dół na pusto...

powstały dwie wersje obciążników:

dla faciów:



dla nie faciów: ( i tu na myśl mi przyszła jedna forumowicza  :wink:  )




po zajęciach!!



pożyteczne z mało przyjemnym ale potrzebnym - siłownia w/g NETbet'a

pozdro
NETbet'muskuł

----------


## netbet

zmiana barana, czyli robimy i próbujemy co innego

kombinowałem z narożnikami wewnętrznymi...pytałem tu i tam :wink:  ale stanęło na:




początkowo nawet miałem ambicję robić to jak dobre ludzie podpowiadają na taśmach papierowych, ale nie mam tak bogatego słownika łacińskiego aby opisać co mnie to kosztowało - poza tym zara by to jakiś mod ciachnął.

stanęło na taśmie... i powiem że jestem mile zaskoczony.... robi sie szybko, bardzo precyzyjnie, wszytko pięknie przylega... zero stresa i łacina jest jedynie ograniczana do_ ".. gdzie jest ta [email protected]#$% chol#@!$% szpachelka?? znowy się schowała..."
_
tak to wygląda: narożnik na bogato - zajebiście droga taśma i zajebiście drogi floot - jak nie będzie zajebiście mocno to będę zajebiście zły :cool: 





 zastanawiałem się jak ją wtapiać? napisami na zewnątrz czy do wewnątrz? 
spróbowałem najpierw napisy na zewnątrz...eee,... coś kiblowato idzie
spróbowałem napisy do wewnątrz... eeennoo .. idzie gitesowo

opierdzieliłem łączenia ścian w salonie i kuchni... mam nadzieję że się nie pierdol#@$% i mi to nie odpadnie, bo na składzie wiedzieli tylko do czego to jest, ale jak to użyć już nie

pozdro
NETbet'hamerykanski

----------


## netbet

*Wszystkim czytelnikom....
*

----------


## netbet

..jakiś spektakularnych nie będzie, ale ... wieści.... wieści..

święta jedne, święta drugie, pity srity  - genaralnie mało czasu a po rozliczeniu i kasy...

cześć ścian zagładzonych, pociągniętych gruntem - przynajmniej widze teraz co jest zrobione i do czego nie muszę wracać...









powoli gdzieniegdzie włażę gładziami na sufity... i wcale mi się to nie podoba... gładź w kudłach, paszczy... jak tak dalej pójdzie to sie tego tyle nażrę że będę miał zatwardzenie do przyszłej wiosny  :cool: 




pozdro

NETbet'whitepower

p.s.

ta cała gładź to najlepiej wywalona kasa na budowie - z połowa do kosza :wink:

----------


## netbet

..że niby to którego dziś mamy?? 3 maja?? ...za oknem 2 stopnie na plusie... a miałem taki misterny plan działań na dworze... diabli go wzięli :Evil: 

cóż...

ogłosiłem więc w cedryku święto Matki Boskiej Elektrycznej i ....

( od jakiegoś czasu wkurw mnie ogarniał jak miałem se podpiąć prąd do konktretnego pomieszczenia i wtykać te piętnaście milionów kabelków do gniazdka... trza to poprawić i usprawnić! )








... i tera to jest gitesowo!! wszytko bangla na dwóch wetkniętych kabelkach!! mam nawet prąd na gołych kablach wystających ze ściany ( kwestia BHP jest pomijalna - jak mam mnie cos zabić to już na pewno nie jakiś tam prąd )


sterowanie światłem w salonie dostało ostatni brakujący kabelek - bo zapomniałem o nim..., ale do czego on na być - nie pamiętam :cool: 



przybywa puszek od innych pstryczków ... puszka tu - puszka tam...





pozdro
NETbet'prund

p.s

jest 16:30 z w łodzi pada śnieg! 
ktoś tam na górze chyba pobalował i [email protected]#$ wajchy - nie tą przełączył...

----------


## netbet

wieści.... wieści..

co sie odwlecze to nie uciecze - czyli planowany dzień prac na świeżym powietrzu  :wink:  czyli akcja WODA ... a w zasadzie WYKOPKI.

rurę od wody juz dawno mamy pod fundamentem, ale jakoś nie było natchnienia do podciągnięcia jej pod studnię ... a bo się nie chciało, a bo nie było czasu, a bo szpadel gdzieś zginął, a bo brokna nie było...

a dziś wszystkie "a bo" się znalazły .... wiec odkurzyłem na ramieniu sprawność "kret" i do boju!

wiela tego nie ma - jakieś 10 metrów








a poza budowlanie...

nocka z piątku na sobotę ...



zajęcia sprawnościowe dziecioka jak ze mną pojedzie... jak go oderwę od kompa...




..a ja na strychu znalazłem swój sprzęt... i nawet wiem do czego to to  :cool: 




poćwiczę w salonie i może niebawem znowu publicznie gdzieś zaliczę glębę... wypatrujcie!

pozdro

NETbet'rolka

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści...

niby nic się nie dzieje....ale:

*  Spotkanie robocze Redakcja - Forum                *  *Zapraszamy w piątek 10 czerwca do Łodzi. Godzina: od 17-ej. U forumowego Netbeta, który dosłownie sam buduje dom. Będziemy z inż. Robertem Wiktorem, ekspertem "Muratora", który poradzi na Wasze problemy budowlane; i naszym redakcyjnym inż. instalatorem Piotrem Laskowskim - odpowie na każde pytanie dotyczące instalacji w domu. To spotkanie Grup Budujących, Bocianków i Forumowiczów. Chcemy z tego spotkania zrobić reportaż. 

Zapraszamy, bądźcie koniecznie! Zapraszamy każdego uczestnika Forum! Znajdziecie odpowiedź na swoje problemy budowlane, a my zapytamy Was o rolę forum.


Piątek, 10 czerwca, godzina od 17 na budowie u Netbeta. Adres podamy wkrótce.

*... oj będzie się działo....*

*pozdro
NETbet'?

reszta szczegółów pod linkiem:*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?180778-Spotkanie-robocze-Redakcja-Forum
*

----------


## netbet

..powoli.. powoli... po cholernie "słabych" tygodniach i zaprzestaniu bycia ochojską - [email protected]#$ trutni  z pracy ..wracamy do prac budowlanych...

pojawiaja się tu i tam narożniki







przybywa gładzi na ścianach...



..i powoli zabieram się za gładzie na sufitach...



i niech je szlag trafi!

położyć gładź - pikuś
wyszlifować -  hardcor! ... po pierwszej próbie szlifowania mam oczy jak królik ... czerwone ... wyglądam jakbym chlał ze trzy dni... jak mnie zatrzyma kiedyś policaj w takim stanie - nawet nie będą pytać tylko od razu w mordę mi wcisną alkomat. :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'królik


p.s.

zagadka:

..znajdź jeden szczegół różniący oba zdjęcie poniżej :wink:

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści... a w zasadzie

...mam chwile zwatpienia - komin nad dachem, ten duzy o przekroju 104 x 104 - zostało do wymurowania jakieś 2,5  nie chce mi się tam włazić...
... był pomysł żeby kogos wynająć do tej paskudnej roboty... 
... i nawet ściągneliśmy jednego gościa murarza aby to wycenił...
... i nawet gadał z sensem...
... i nawet wie jak to się robi...
... i nawet może to opierdzielić w trzy dni...

... i cały czar prysł jak pierdyknął cenę: lekko licząc .... jakieś 2,5 koła za robociznę + dojdą obróbki, rusztowania, ocieplenie, siatki, kleje,  cementy, srenty i takie tam...

mało nie zemdlałem jak usłyszałem stawkę! 2,5 koła za 2,5 metra komina nad dachem!! ze zwykłej cegły!!!  :jaw drop: 
ja wiem ze raczej rzadko mam styczność z "fachoffcami", ale po takich niusach słabo mi sie robi i chyba ze daruję dalsze z mini rozmowy o stawkach i cenach... wpędzą mnie w całkowitą siwiznę łba. :cool: 


pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

... cos mnie tknęło po południu... wiec nach działka i...

... poszukałem sobie zapomniany przez wszystkich mój ulubiony środek lokomocji  :yes: 




... i machnąłem se kawałek ściany .... brakuje jeszcze ino - ino ... jutro skończę i zamknę wiatrołap!




 a jak już ten kawałek ściany stanie - wracamy do stelaży, kołków, srołków
będzie można machnąć ściany płytami...


pozdro
NETbet'mieszadło

p.s.
... po długiej przerwie i rozłące z łopatą, taczką i zaprawą - pierwsze wrażenie pozytywne - nawet zaczynam jakoś tak optymistyczniej patrzeć na komin :big grin:

----------


## netbet

wieści.. wieści...

spektakularny postęp prac  :big grin:  ... płyt przybywa i zaczynają włazić do przedpokoju. ( bo przedpokój W KOŃCU mamy... została dokończona ściana - wiec można rypać płyty )






komin zaczął się się oblepiac i wygląda "jako - tako" 






... i zamieszkało na nim smoczysko  :yes: 
teraz nie muszę myśleć o alarmie... gad jest skamieniały, ale jak wyczuje "złego" jest pewność że mu dupsko popodgryza




pozdro
NETbet'władca_smoków

p.s.

...ale za to syf zrobiłem dziś makabryczny...
... a najgorsze jest to, że ta cała hałda śmieci jest mniej lub bardziej potrzebna. ( w większości mniej - pewnie posprzątam jak sie w końcu o coś potknę, się wywale i łeb se rozwalę... ) :big grin:

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści..

START: godzina 16:00

... zmiana prac w dniu dzisiejszym - coby mi się nie odechciało - wiec: stelażyk sufita w kotłowni!

- walnięcie duszkiem jakiegoś BULITA 1,0 litr :big grin:  ( tak mały eksperyment na żywy organizmie  :cool:  ) 
- wypoziomowanie
- przykręcenie do ścian UD
- wyrypanie ok. 40 dziur w suficie
- wbicie tyle samo kotew
- docięcie, zamocowania, wypoziomowanie CD'ków

... i sufit opierdzielony! ... a mnie dalej trzepie i nosi... ja pierdolę... łąpy mi sie trzęsą.... nie wiedziałem ze napoje "energetyczne" maja taką MOC!



KONIEC : godzina 19:30


... dla sportu jeszcze machnąłem kabelek tivilorowy do salunu... tak z rozpędu..





pozdo
NETbet'dopalacz

p.s.

...a co robi dzieciok jak już ze mną pojedzie na budowę?
... ja zasuwam - a on:

----------


## netbet

wieści.... wieści..

kotłownia wymurowana do końca! ... no prawie...
brakło mi dosłownie worka zaprawy na ostatni rząd cegieł na górze i jednego pustaka.... sie dorobi  :big grin: 




kotłownia opłytowana do końca! ... no prawie...
brakuje jeszcze płyt na kominie i jednej ścianie, ale te elementy były dziś murowane, wiec na świerzaki nie będę lepił płyt ... sie dorobi :big grin: 




komin przerobiony.... w końcu dostałem się do wyczystki...




przebiłem sie przez strop - mam przelot na rury do naczynia wzbiorczego na strychu, popchnie sie tamtędy cześć kalbi... może się zmieszczą rury od ogrzewania pietra...



...a wszytko to dzięki:    :big grin: 



duży NETbet potrzebuje dużego zasilania :big lol: 




pozdro
NETbet'na_baterie




p.s.

...a jak juz skończyłem działania na dzień dzisiejszy w Cedryku.. :wink: 



i żaden z nas nie ma obrażeń... znaczy błędniki działają! 
i Matka Dyrettokra nie musiała zwiewać przed nami... hamowania opanowane!

i jutro też idziemy!

----------


## netbet

wieści ...wieści...

skoro sobota - to robota  :big grin: 

przegrzebałem dziś chatę i znalazłem trochę żelastwa... takie tam ... trochę różnych tyczek, kątowników...
coś musze z tego uklicić...

od dawna chodziła za mną zabudowa biegów schodów - coby nikt mi nie fikną pod nie i se łba nie rozwalił - wiec:

zabudowa schodów!

fajna sprawa - łapanie trzech płaszczyzn i dwóch pionów z jedną osią odniesiesienia, czyli krechą na wylewce - robota 3D





...a potem to już poszło łatwo... tyczki między ...



... na to wszytko płyta na wkręciory...








Dzięki takiej konstrukcji pod schodami jest całkiem - całkiem pomieszczenie nie przedzielone jakąś kretyńską ścianą.
zmieści się tam z pewnością czteropak... no powiedzmy ich sto... :big grin: 

przybywa też sufitów.... w holu...
na ten suficik te był patent... nie mieści się tam podnośnik ...
wiec: najpierw poszły płyty na ściany a po nich wsuwane są płyty sufitowe  :big grin: 








w między czasie opanowałem wyłącznik schodowy... DZIAŁA!! no może trza jeszcze kabelki gołe zwierać ( wersja beta )... ale DZIAŁA!!!




no i ....!!!! gmina nam wyczyściła rów melioracyjny!!! wycięli wszystko !! 




... zasłużyłem na bronka... ide!

pozdro
NETbet'stelażyk_forever

----------


## netbet

siedze i siedzę i szlifuję te cholerne gładzie...

niby cos tam ścieram, niby cos sie pyli, niby robota idzie do przodu... ale jakoś tak bardzoooo powoli.

zastanawiałem się dziś nad samopoczuciem pewnych sprzętów...a mianowicie szafek kuchennych.

czy taka szafka będzie się czuła niekomfortowo wiedząc że za swoimi plecami ma "lekko" niewyrównaną ścianę?
czy nie będzie miała foha?

... i nie pytając o zdanie i nastroje zainteresowanych część wyrównałem ino - ino i poleciałem gruntem. w dupie mam ich samopoczucie - jak się nie będzie podobać - eksmisja do ogniska! :big grin: 

to jest na ściana "niewyrównana" 




posprzątałem część "pierdolnika" ... nawet zamiotłem :yes: 





w salonie zostało mi do skończenia jakieś 8m2 ścian i sufit
w kuchni zostało mi jakieś 4-6m2 ścian i sufit
w holu... jeszcze że ho ho 
w kotłowni został do gładzi cały sufit - jakieś 6m2
w kiblu jeszcze nic nie ma... tu wszytko przede mną :cool:  

na te sufity już znalazłem sposób: 60 zł/doba = żyrafa z wypożyczalni .... operdzieli się raz - dwa i z bani! 

... i zaczynam się rozglądać za płytkami do kotłowni - to jedyne miejsce gdzie mogę "poszaleć" bez akceptu Matki Dyrettorki
mam "mroczną" wizję kotłowni... jakieś czarne płytki... jakieś bawole rogi... może jakiś dekorek-potworek, może jakiś tam pentagramik... tak żeby klimacik, nastrój  był  :stir the pot: 


pozdro
NETbet'666

----------


## netbet

z dniem dzisiejszym skończyłem swoją pierwszą w życiu ściankę z KG .... i się wszystko kupy trzyma!
mam zamknięte pomieszczenie pod schodami - tylko trza kiedyś drzwi wstawić..








szczelina przy stopniach dostała pianę i jest git.





sufit w salonie praktycznie cały zagładzony - czeka na żyrafę :big grin: 





pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

...a tera extras....

myśałem że ja jestem pomysłowy ....

ten koleś leciał jakieś 8 dych!

----------


## netbet

weekend zaczął się pracowicie.... od stelaży  :big grin: 

dokończyłem dziś holl... wszystkie tyczki na miejscu, wypoziomowane... 





jutro sie to wszystko opierdzieli płytami i kolejne pomieszczenie z bani.



od jakiegoś czasu trwają poszukiwania pstryczków... może nie koniecznie samych pstryczków, a formy ich podania...
... oglądałem berkera, oglądałem simona...  .... jakieś takie.. nie wiem .. drogie? nijakie?
jak juz znalazłem coś co mi sie podoba to kosztuje 5 dych za pstryka... ku#@$%  ^$ $%&*   drogo

postawiłem na "taniość"... jak mi się znudzi i kiedyś będę bogaty - wy... ( jak wolicie "wywalę" lub "wypier#$^" ) na śmietnik.
całość kosztowała ze 3 dychy .... i działa ! dobre bo polskie!
(Matka Dyrettorka zezwała mnie jak chciałem białe...są ...hmm... niebiałe :big grin:  )



pozdro
NETbet'be.....żowy

----------


## netbet

> _...jutro sie to wszystko opierdzieli płytami i kolejne pomieszczenie z bani..._


... jak powiedział - tak zrobił.

ale po kolei.

poszły płyty na komin w kotłowni...rzuciły sie tez na ostatnie dwie na ścianę - kotłownia opłytowana do końca!



poszukiwania wlotów do komina.. :big grin: 



...prawie... prawie skończyłem holl... prawie bo nie że brakło płyt, ale muszę w pewnych miejscach kleic płyty 9mm albo 6mm - kłania się "równe" murowanie ... murarzem to ja nie zdechnę - mam odchyłki do 5mm na ścianie - zonk.







jakby nie patrzeć to robi się całkiem całkiem...








no i !! bezapelacyjnie pożegnałem kable od oświetlenia w salonie - płytka srytka i kaleków niet!




..jutro sie opierdzieli gładzią i ... ide na piwo... nie chce mi sie już pisać.

pozdro
NETbet'...hol...ik


p.s.

największy kawał płyty jaki mozna samu przywalić be zpodnośnika na suficie to 120 x 140 ... kombinacja alpejska ale da się .
największym problemem jest chwytanie paszczą wkrętów i ich nie połknięcie...  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

wieści ... wieści...

sobota - start o 7 rano...
na dzień dobry mały eksperyment na żywym organizmie... zabije mnie? 



...dostałem kopa!

sufit w salonie ma sie ku końcowi... pojawiają się ostatnie brakujące elementy - te cholerne małe pionowe maskownice
roboty przy tym gównie jest masa... przykręcić, okleić, później zagładzić... a wszystko w imię "bajeru"  :tongue: 













... i mam nową kumpelę - fajowa... taka wzmacniana aluminiowymi paskami



... i mam drugą nową kumpelę...ta sie lekko trzęsie... jakaś taka "nerwowa"  :big grin: 





pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

właśnie się złapałem na tym że za chwile staniemy przed kolorowaniem ... no będzie jazda... :yes:

----------


## netbet

... i prawie na gotowo:




główny sufit w salonie mam za sobą.
sufit podwieszany ... zostało mi może jakieś 6 m2
ściany - gotowe

...przybył tez z misją ratunkową do cedryka dawny znajomy - kwadratowy łeb ( ciągle śmierdzi mu z pyska, ciągle jest leniwy jak cholera.... nic sie nie zmienił )

.... niech moc będzie z nim - mnie opuściła.



pozdro
NETbet

p.s

nie będzie - padam na pysk... bronka chlam przez słomkę - nie mam siły go dźwignąć...
jak dobrze że jutro do pracy - odpocznę. :big grin:

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści...

złe wieści: umarł król ... znaczy zdechł ślifierek.



dobre wieści: niech żyje król! ... jest nowy ślifierek ... za 5 dychów




dobre wieści: kwadratowy łeb wziął się do roboty... nie wiem jak on to ogarnia, ale mnie osobiście pył ze szlifowania wkur#$%




...a tak na poważnie to skończyło się ślifowanie salonu, kuchni i holu... wszystko na cacy do malowania. wprawdzie sa jeszcze małe miejsc gdzie trza pociagnąc jeszcze raz gładzią - bo mi się nie podoba - ale to pikuś.

jak wyszło?

ano tak:










... jest mniej więcej .... z naciskiem na "więcej" ... jak dla mnie i na moje pierwsze kartony  może być ... luzik - jak to mówi Jolka ... to nie jest kurwa statek kosmiczny...nie musi byc co do milimetra  :cool: 

najwięcej [email protected]#$ sie jest zawsze z detalami - w przypadku salony dramatem była ta mała siedmiu centymetrowa maskownica podwieszenia - niech ją szlag! nagładziłem sie jak głupi... ale wygląd jest zadowalający.



w cedryku pojawia się kolor.... zielony




wyrypałem wentylację w kominie i zaczyna się zabawa w płytowanie małej dolnej łazienki...znowuuu płyty....






dopiero tera wpadłem na to jak nie wykruszać dołu płyt...






w cedryku pojawiają się też inne kolory  :cool:  .... znaczy zaczyna się rozmowa ze ślepym o kolorach





pozdro
NETbet'cmyk

----------


## netbet

no dobra...

dziś był dzień "kwadratowego łba" ... koles poszalał... :cool: 

generalnie wszystko... no może większość na parterze jest na cacy - ściany, sufity zagruntowane pod farby, podłogi odkurzone i oskrobane z najdrobniejszych gówien, gotowe pod panele...

pokusiłem sie jeszcze o małe podliczenie kosztów:
salon- 46m2 - na gotowo 
kuchnia - 11m2 na gotowo
hol - 5m2 na gotowo
kotłownia - 6m2 opłytowana
kibel - 2,8m2 opłytowany na zielono
...wszędzie sufity podwieszone "na bogato" duża część w dwóch poziomach  .... na kotwach stalowych a nie jakiś kołeczkach, wszytko na wieszakach  obrotowych....

całość : stelaże, płyty - 95 sztuk, gładzie, szpachle, floty, kotwy,  taśmy, sraśmy kosztowały 4400 zł ... czyli jak na "generalny" remont od  podstaw mieszkania ok. 75 m2 to nieźle

jest tak:

















... moim celem było doprowadzenie do "mniej więcej" mozliwści zamieszkania - powiedzmy ze jest mniej więcej....


... a teraz...



z dniem dzisiejszym przestaję regularnie prowadzić dziennik.

dlaczego?

ano dlatego że miał to być dziennik budowy, a nie dziennik inspirek.

powiecie że jeszcze przeciez komin, że jeszcze kotłownia, że jeszcze hydrofornia, że jeszcze szambo, że jeszcze piętro jest do zrobienia....
... myślicie że nie damy rady? :cool:  my nie damy rady?

nie będę pisał o malowaniu i panelowaniu... to macie w każdym dzienniku...( zresztą próbki kolorów pokazałem - będzie czad )
nie będę pisał że posadziłem jakiegoś kffiata... sa od tego inni...


wydaje mi się, że ja to juz się dość napisałem... dość dokładnie opowiedziana bajka o budowie domu krok po kroku
jak komuś to pomogło, lub go zainspirowała do działań samodzielnych - to cel dziennik osiągnął!

pozdro
NETbet'end


p.s.

pokusiłem się o małe podsumowania 3 lat dziennika na FM
- dziennik - otwierano prawie 275000 razy
- komenty - otwierano prawie 182000 razy

oj starczy....

----------


## netbet

> powiecie że ... , że jeszcze kotłownia,




..no niech stracę...


wieści ... wieści...

.wespół zespół żeśmy z Matka Dyrettorką postanowili pozmieniać "priorytety" i zamiast malowania postawiliśmy zainwestować kilka stów w ... kotłownię!

..to w sumie jedna z dwóch najważniejszych rzeczy w chacie bez której zimy sie nie opęka...

  pojeździłem tu i tam... polukałem co ile kosztuje i dlaczego taj [email protected]#$% drogo... i znalazłem płytki !


zabawę zaczęliśmy w czwartek po południu .... dzis mamy sobotę po południu  :Lol: 

całość kosztowała jakieś 6 stów...i tak se myślę że mamy... wypasioną kotłownie!

te jasne ... w jakieś kfiotki -  niewidoczne ufff - dojdzie jeszcze jasna fuga
te ciemne ... w jakieś paski - niewidoczne ufff - dojdzie jeszcze ciemna fuga

efekt ...












...miałem nie pisac o malowaniu i panelach... ale o płytkach nie wspominałem.

pozdro
NEtbet'płytkolep

p.s.

..gdyby nie Matka Dyrettorka ...to kolorów by nie było widac na płytkach...  :cool: 

... to jest ten jedne z tych "nieregularnych" wpisów...

----------


## netbet

akcja woda w cedryku.... czyli...

 wieści... wieści..

jakiś czas temu podkopałem się rurą pod studnię....
jakiś czas temu kupiłem hydrofor...
jakiś czas temu próbowałem sam go podpiąć "na szybko" do instalacji...
jakiś czas temu szlag mnie trafił, szlag chyba trafił hydrofor... 
jakiś czas temu wydumałem że sam tego nie opierdzielę...

wiec... Matka Dyrretorka + ja + kretyński hydrofor+ ....

przed wojną z materią - chyba wywlekłem wszystko




próba wypompowania wody ze studni... ta rura w dół nie ma smoka! można rypać bez niego - ino sposobem






wojna w kanałach - czyli krótka kąpiel w studni:









raz mi ta [email protected]#$% siatka spadła na dno studni - szlag by ją!
więcej franca nie spadnie!




wojna zakończona! przyłącze do studni wykonane!




*Matka Dyrettorka !
*
jakiś czas temu próbowałem fugować - szlag by to!



... a moja ślubna powili... z namaszczeniem...z charyzmą... z pasją... z kur#$% na ustach zafugowała kotłownię!!!!!!







szacun N'art!!

..i usłuszałem tylko : _" ..jak mi jeszcze gdzieś ciemne płytki wymyślisz - zagryzę! "_

pozdo
NETbet'kanałbezzonyanirusz

p.s
..znudziło sie zycie pewnemu elementowi w furce... na wieczne wyboje odszedł przedni prawy....

ile trwa wymiana Mc'persona w lacerce bez ściągaczy? breszką?


1,5 godziny!

----------


## netbet

> ...powiecie że jeszcze przecież komin....


heloł pipol!

pamiętacie mnie?



mam breszke i nie zawaham sie jej uzyć!!





mam kalfasa zaprawy i waham sie go podnieść  :big grin: 










mam zaczęte prace "twórcze" na kominie :big grin: 








znowu mam "pełne gacie"...  znowu mam ponadrywane ścięgna... znowu mam powyrywane nadgarstki.... - TO JEST ŻYCIE!!

pozdro
NETbet'żywioł

----------


## netbet

> 1. ...że jeszcze przeciez komin.....
> 2. ...że jeszcze hydrofornia


ad.1















ad.2







..koniec na dziś.

pozdro
NETbet'leżajsk :big grin:

----------


## netbet

..kolejny dzień zabawy z kominem....

dziś nie sam - wpadł "na chwilę" kuzyn.... 
zaczęliśmy o 7,00 skończyliśmy o 18,00








.... skończyliśmy wynikiem 0,9m do przodu.

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

dziś ... nie ma we mnie takiego organu który mnie nie boli... 

fundamenty, ściany, stropy, szalunki, srunki - to wszytko lajtowa zabawa... prawdziwa harówa jest przy kominach z cegły...
wtargać wszytko na góre - pikuś.
...ale wtargać kalfasa 30kg zaprawy i postawić na kominie.... ja pierd#%  - to jest hard core... i tak kilkanaście razy dziennie....

...aaaa... no i dzis była przymiarka do tematu : ocieplanie styro komina. przymiarka wygląda słabo.... front komina docelowo będzie miał jakiś 2,8m ( ja mam 1,7 metra - jak łapę wyciągne sięgnę do 2,2m ) ...a rusztowań brak!
czuję już jak mi sie dupsko poci...

----------


## netbet

> ...aaaa... no i dzis była przymiarka do tematu : ocieplanie styro komina. przymiarka wygląda słabo!...
> czuję już jak mi sie dupsko poci...



_eee... strach ma wielkie oczy... nie jest tak źle...
_


wieści ... wieści...

..posiedział ... podumał... walnął bronka i podjął wyzwanie!

... krótka narada z pomocnikami - tymi samymi co robili przy dachu 
... podział obowiązków i odpowiedzialności
... i jazda na dach!!

wersja beta ....z w zasadzie kawałek bety. :cool: 





kominem jestem "prawie" ponad kalenicą... "prawie" to jeszcze jakieś 50 cm... w tym przypadku "prawie" robi WIELKĄ różnicę  :cool: 


wiecie co... kilka słów n/t kominów murowanych czyli dobre rady wujka NETbeta:

- jak masz w projekcie komin - rób wszytko żeby był to systemowy
- jak masz w projekcie komin z cegły i chcesz taki - zleć wykonanie
- jak chcesz komin postawic sam - kup se sześciopak i przemyśl to jeszcze raz... bo jak zaczniesz - nie będzie odwrotu!
- .... a jak kiedys ci przejdzie natchnienie przy jego murowaniu i zamarzy ci się "ekipa" do dokończenia ... jak ci zaśpiewają za robociznę - wróci natchnienie..

to jest jedna z tych "gównianych" rzeczy do zrobienia na budowie - komin i jego ocieplenie  :sick: 


pozdro
NETbet'popapraniec

----------


## netbet

czasem na you tubie.... jakbym nas widział  :wink:  





nawet fryzy pasują  :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'musk

----------


## netbet

..cholernych kominowych opowieści ciąg dalszy...

tak.. tak....  ja stoję na desce przy wyjściu komina przez dach!!! ja mam jakieś 170 cm... komin...

... do pełnej jego wysokości od ostatniej najwyżej położonej cegły... brakuje mu 20 cm!!






... *DWA BRONKI ZAMAWIAM!!!* ... z dostawą na komin!!









do włożenia został OSTATNI kawałek wkładu... trza mu tylko ten kielich obciąć coby pasował do zakończenia - zakończenie juz sie robi.... z kwasiaka :cool: 






brakło mi cegieł.... dosłownie może z 50 sztuk.... szlag by to... musze sie gdzies w składzie uśmiechnąć.... :big grin: 


pozdro
NETbet'siatka

----------


## netbet

*KONKURS!!
*


Redakcja "Cedryka" ogłasza konkurs:

jak wkleić brakujący kawałek płyty styro na kominie?

..jest na wysokości jakieś 2,5m nad wejściem w połać dachu o nachyleniu 45 stopni.
... nie ma rusztowań
... nie ma szczudeł
... nie ma red bulla
... nie ma w zasadzie nic




Uploaded with Reddacyja Cedryka.org


...w związku z brakiem ogólnych warunków konkursowych i ram jakich należy sie trzymać...

...wszystkie pomysły natury technicznej, nietechnicznej lub mistycznej proszę kierować na łamy komentów.

*CENNE NAGRODY !!!
* 
...  zwycięzca: otrzyma na PW całuski od Matki Dyrettorki, a łode mnie zaproszenie na dzięsięciopak  :big grin:  i ognisko z czwartku na wtorek
... drugie miejsce: tylko całuski 
... trzecie miejsce: zaproszenie do ocieplania szczytów ... odbiór wiosną 


pozdro
NETbet'kunkurs

p.s.

jak komuś przyjdzie do głowy dorobienie śmigła, wsadzenie go w tyłek i podfrunięcie - odpada - przerobiłem....  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

..sialala la la... :Lol: 

poczynań niesamowitych na kominie cd...

... czyli... seria zdjęć z kanału  NET'geo wild .. :Lol: 


ostatni wkład został podany "tuningowi" ..opierdzieliłem mu kielich ..i zapakowałem do komina...











... jak widać mam troche inny "patent" na czapę komina... dookoła warstwa cegieł a w to sie lunie betun... unika sie kłopotliwego szalunku na tej wysokości... ( pierwszy komin tez tak machnąłem - jest spoko )

jak stane na kominie mam łeb na wysokosci ok. 11m ... niby nic, a portki pełne :cool: 

... brakujący kawałek styro.... ...się wkleił, zaciągnąl klejem i siatką...





..ogłoszenie wyników wkrótce ... planowane zebranie w sobotę.. :tongue: 

pozdro
NETbet'śmigłowdupie

----------


## netbet

> no dobra...
> 
> powiecie że jeszcze szambo,


no dobra...

wieści ... wieści... a w zasadzie fotostory bo pisac nie ma o czym - po prostu zakopalismy "wielki" pojemnik na gówno.
szambo mamy 5m3 - mało.... , ... ale w przyszłym roru "podobno na być u nas kanaliza... wiec opękamy ile sie da na tym małym , a jak będzie mozliwość - podpinamy sie pod rurę w ulicy.

dzien zaczął sie o 6 rano... przynajmniej dla mnie, bo tak byłem umówiony z koparą
Matka Dyrettokra dojechała przed ósmą - dzieciok oddelegowany do szkoły...
DZIAŁAMY!!

 ... wyznaczyliśmy sobie osie..




..odkopaliśmy rurę przy chałupie...




... posiedziałem, spiłem kawe, wyjarałem kilka fajek i juz koło w pól do ósmej pojawiła sie kopara z operatorem - nie będe klął... 

..koles wykopał dołek.... i dołek zaczął sie obsuwać... szlag by to!!!







memory fajw i kol to kierowca z szambem : 
- za ile będziecie??? ( kolo od kopary miał tylko godzine dla nas )
- za 20 minut.

gadam z kolo od kopary - poczekasz? 
kolo: spoko - przecież cie nie zostawie z takim osuwiskiem... ( zuch chłopak - wie o co kaman )

kolo poczekał a ekipa z pojemnikiem na gówno pojawiła sie jak w zegarku...

... i jakoś poszło...










czas po dziecioka!!! trza go odebrać ze szkoły!! ... eee ... a może zrobimy se nowego? :big grin: 
Matka Dyrettokra obstawała za odebraniem... cóż....


... po południu byłem umówiony z drugą koparą na zasypanie szamba i wyrównanie naszego "magicznego ogrodu "...

...byłem umówiony między drugą a trzecią...  czekamy... dzieciok grasuje po działce.... prosi sie o wpierdy... eee... odwiozę ich do domu... - odwiozłem.

koleś przyjechał po czwartej - ja pierd#$% - czy wszyscy koparkowi nie znają się na zegarkach???

..zakopał szambo....




..i zaczął równac teren... przynajmniej jemu sie tak wydawało...







....  i w tedy zadzwoniłem po Matkę Dyrettorkę.... przyjechała z dzieciokiem....

CDN

----------


## netbet

ciąg dalszy... czyli spinanie szamba z domem..

pierwsze podejście do połączenia rur - porażka! 
... brak mi siły w łapach!! nie mogę wsunąć jedej w drugą!! dramat... ja pierdolę... starzeję sie...

czarne mysli... .... nie dam rady tego pospinać... zatrzyma mnie jakies gów





posiedział, podumał...i wykombinował .
szybki przegląd dostępnych pomocy... i JEST!



...i jakoś poszło... rurka w rurkę... co trzy metry akcja z podnosnikiem...

[/URL]



test działania - czy spadki są ok:







..najfajniejszy był do wcisnięcia ostatni kawałek ... musiałem wleźć do szamba  :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

sobota... 7 rano...

-szybka narada w Książem i Jacobsem
-podział obowiązków
-oddelegowanie do prac

Panowie dostali zadanie : sprawdzić dno wykopu przed zasypaniem: skoczyli ochoczo :cool: 



Ja dostałem zadanie: zasypać wykop z autostradą dla gówien.






... i znowu brakło sił na dokończenie... zostało mi na jutro jakieś 2 metry. :bash: 


widok ogólny na "wyrównany" teren... 







słabo to wygląda... pola golfowego nie przypomina... ale mam już patent jak to szybko wyrównać na cacy :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'walec

----------


## netbet

siala la la :big grin: 

z dniem dzisiejszym kończyła sie era "magicznego ogrodu" ... idzie nowe



szybki sposób na wyrównanie działki: tadam!





...jakiś czas temu dzieciok - dzięki jednemu wujkowi - zmienił pojazd...

staremu się dziś BARDZOOOO przydał  :big lol:  







..miałem radochę ze trzy godziny! kurzyło sie aż miło ... wiatr w kudłach, pioch w zymbach... ehh...życie jest piękne...

pozdro
NETbet'4x4

p.s.

..jak dzieciok zobaczył zdjecia - mało mnie nie zagryzł

----------


## netbet

witajcie..

stanąłem przed problemem - KOTŁOWNIA

części składowe wstepnie wybrane:
1. kocioł
DAKON DOR 20kW - typowy dolniak wyposazony tylko w miarkownik ciagu
2. ogrzewanie
ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne - powierzchnia grzania ok. 160m2 - brak grzejników naściennych
( w tym roku uruchamiamy parter - 75m2 ...w przyszłym pierto - kolejne 80m2 )
3. rozdzielacz
klasyczny 1" bez rotamertów ( zawsze mogę dołożyć ) bez termostatów
( parter ma własny rozdzielacz , piętro własny )
4.zasobnik c.w.u. 
GALMET 140l z wężownicą - pojedynczą czy podwójną... bez znaczenia
5.pompy
pompa 25/40 OMINGENA - jedna do c.w.u. , druga do c.o.
6. sterownik 
sterownik pomp EUROSTER E11Z - bo jest ładny  :wink: 
... i na koniec git...

7. zawór mieszający
ESBE 1" VRG 141

chcę spiąć kocioł węglowy "dolniak" z podłogówką
chcę wszytko załatwić jednym zaworem 4-drogowym
miałem pomysł pogonić wszytko jedną pompą, ale mi przeszło - będą dwie

powiem tak - potrzebuję pomocy speców.

niby wszytko jasne.... niby wszystko wiadomo jak działa i kiedy się włącza/wyłącza

ale... pytań jest wiele...zawory zwrotne, naczynia wzbiorcze itp..itd...

jakby kto chciał mi pomóc - będę wdzięczny


pozdo
NETbet

p.s.

wiem... wiem... temat byl wałkowany w komentach przez kilka stron, ale teraz naprawdę musze się zabrać za kotłownię.

tak naprawdę interesuje mnie rozkład temperatur na zaworze 4D ...
jak utrzymać stałą temp powrotu na kotle i stałą temp na wejściu podłogówki

nie musze dodawać że lecimy na opcji "minimum" :wink:  bez wywalania zbędnej kasy na duperele...
zbieram cenne info ..tu i tam... za co modów sory'm

----------


## netbet

no co my dziś mamy za dzień???

Europejski Dzień Bez Samochodu!!!

... ja tam zawsze jestem w opozycji do takich świąt, leniwy jestem... ale ktos o mnie dzis pomyślał!

zajebal#$% mi blachy z auta!! szlag by ich!!! miałem takie piekne wsiowe tablice rej.... PKS...
policja - zeznania - kwity - wydział komunikacji - nowe blachy... no....

dzień bez samochodu zaliczyłem ...ehh...

pozdro
NETbet'ezg

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści... 

no dobra - koniec obijania się  - czas się zabrać za konkret.

temat dnia: KOTŁOWNIA

nie ma to jak pogadać z łebskim instalatorami - jeden wpadł do mnie na budowę i wyjaśnił co i jak, drugi podpowiadał w hurtowni na "szalonych" zakupach. (żeby nie było - na FM w działach tematycznych też próbowałem pytać - jak zawsze wynik jest ten sam - gówno się dowiedziałem )
wiedza wszelaka zdobyta  - bezcenna.

zakupiłem se troche gratów:



zakupiłem se nową zabawkę... taka duża zapalniczka do fajów



nasza instalacja przechodziła juz rożne warianty i modyfikacje... 
miał być zawór 4D - nie będzie
miał być zwykły zawór 3D - nie będzie
miał być wymiennik - nie będzie
miał być układ zamkniety - nie będzie
miało być tanio .... chyba nie będzie...

ostatecznie postawiłem na układ otwarty, wykonany w całości z miedzi, rury 28mm, cały osprzęt 1", dwie gówniane pompy i [email protected]@!#$ drogi i ponoć dobry zawór ( zawór jak dla mnie - gitesowy - typowy do podłogówki.. pracuje termostat w zakresie 20-43oC )



zabrałem się - bo nie mogłem wytrzymac i musiałem sprawdzic jak to działa - za lutowanie...
posiedziałem dwie godziny dziś na budowie...





najgorsze jest planowanie biegu rur... reszta to lajcik...
sie poskleja
sie poskrynca
sie nakrynci pakuł 
... i bedzie .... i będzie ciepło.

zaraz mi kto wytknie ze pieca nie ma...
będzie w poniedziałek - bo sie kurier zamotał... a miał być dzis i miałem w weekend wszytko pospinać..

czyli co?
zaczynamy dział : jak zrobić kotłownię samodzielnie  :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'lut


p.s.
w między czasie dokończył się wiatrołap, obrobiły sie drzwi wejściowe... i takie ma... mało istotne rzeczy..

----------


## netbet

dzisiaj tylko króciutko..

pierwszy obieg - podłogówka - za mną.











wyszło.... hmmm... troche "zozlazło się " po scianie, ale to tylko dlatego że jakoś muszę minąc komin i udac się rurami na drugą ścianę - pod kocioł, a przy okazji musze minąc wejście do komina i wyczystkę...
lepszej drogi nie znalazłem... spoko - będzie dobrze... przynajmniej widac co i jak i gdzie i którędy i dlaczego  :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

w kotłowni pomalował się sufit  i ...

...przyleciało i wylądowało ufo... jak sie pstryknie - ufok odpala silniki i robi sie jasno... :big grin: 



i wersja "na gotowo" 



.... dorobiły się jeszcze zawijasy rur koło komina... i czekam do jutra ... na PIEC.

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

...i przyjechał!!



sponsored by  fabryka kotłów u pepików 

kocioł waży 200 kilo - wiec szans na wniesienie go "we dwóch" mnie ma.

powykręcałem z niego co się dało... klapy, ruszta, obudowę... kazdy kilogram mniej do tachania sie liczy..





wtargaliśmy go we trzech  :big grin: 

a teraz na gotowo znowu poskręcany do kupy... nawet mi części nie zostało  :cool: 







.. i szybki luk do środka...





pozostaje to teraz spiąć z instalką, dorobić układ zasobnika i ... wio! 
mozna odpalać!!

albo zadziała , albo pieprznie ....





pozdro
NETbet'szaro-czerwony

p.s.

jak nie będę pisał dłużej niż miesiąc - znaczy pieprzło  :cool:

----------


## netbet

sobota - czyli dzień szalonych zakupów....

brakowało zasobnika c.w.u. - jest
brakowało drugiej pompy - jest
brakowało rur - są
brakowało złaczek - są
brakowało tych cholernych kołnierzy z gwintami - SĄ
brakowało piwa - jest

... trwają prace "koncepcyjne"  :Lol:  czyli kawa - faja - kawa - bronek - faja - faja - bronek



... no i zmienia sie kolor na salunach i kuchniach... znaczy Matka Dyrettorka kombinuje z kolorami  :cool: 

juz trzeci raz przemalowuje kuchnię, ale efekt...  - czadowo będzie!!! będzie kolorek jak ta lala!! będą ze trzy kolorki.

zdjęciuff brak - nie chciało nam sie robić  :big tongue: 
jutro machniemy  :roll eyes: 

pozdro
NETbet'CDZP

----------


## netbet

wieści ... wieści...

kotłownia ciąg dalszy.....


















dzis nie chce mi sie pisać.... 
brakuje jeszcze:
- podpiąć naczynie wzbiorcze
- podpiąć powrót do kotła
- kupić sterownik pomp i go podpiąć
- wypłukać instalację i ją zalać
- odpowietrzyć układ
- pomodlić się
- odpalić

jakbym się gdzieś machnął w instalce - dajcie znać...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

..sie dorobił powrót do kotła... przynajmniej rury są w jednym miejscu

brakuje wprawdzie jeszcze śrubunków, ale jutro sie dokupi i dolepi...









... tam te rurki zaślepkami na kominie - to wyjście i powrót podłogówki na piętro... a co... :cool: 

został mi jeszcze jeden "git" do zrobienie - przyłacze kotła do komina...

pozdro
NETbet'lucik-srucik

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści...

jestem po "odbiorze" kotłowni... :big grin:  .... przez ... jednego zaprzyjaźnionego zawodowego instalatora.

wiec jest tak: 
nie myli sie tylko ten co nic nie robi , wiec skoro robie to moge się pierdyknąć.

... no i mam do poprawki dwie rzeczy:
- przenieść jeden zawór zwrotny zaraz za pompę ( koleś mi wytłumaczył dlaczego tak ma być .. i ma rację  :Lol:  )
- przerobić letko podejście pod naczynie wzbiorcze ( koles mi wytłumaczył dlaczego tak ma być ... i znowu niestety ma rację  )
reszta : BEZ ZASTRZEŻEŃ!

wiecie co... kotłownia to fajna robota... na łeb nie pada... słońce dupska nie przypieka... lajcik...

najwazniejsze to zrozumiec wodę, temperaturę, ciśnienie  i ich "zachcianki" .... gdzie pójdzie łatwiej, gdzie sie zapowietrzy, gdzie będzie miała pod górę... jak to sie skuma - kotłownia jest do zrobienia dla przecietnego Kowalskiego. :wink: 


pozdro
NETbet'taki_właśnie_"Kowalski"

p.s.

poprawki zajma mi może z godzinę ... tyle sie "napomylałem"  :wink:

----------


## netbet

wieści wieści... coby uspokoić skołatane nerwy czytaczy ... i zdementować plotkę: czy wywaliło?

NIE BYŁO PIERDUT koło ŁODZI  :cool: 

...nie było bo nie było jeszcze odpalania kotła... brakuje jeszcze ino - ino.
brakowało między innymi rur do podpięcia komina i tej przejściówki na rurę 150mm
poszukałem na alledrogo... znalazłem gdzieś w Piekarach Śląskich... koles robi takie rzeczy za 5 dych... pomysłem ze zamówię - a co. wysłałem zamówienie , wysłałem zdjęcia , wysłałem rysunki... pinc razy zdwoniłem wyjaśniając i potwierdzając....i co???

... i mało mnie szlag nie trafił jak dostałem przesyłkę!!!
prosiłem o wykonanie dokładnie w/g rys... 
wszytkie narożniki powinny byc po promieniu ok 15mm - przjechały na ostro!
mało być luzu tak koło 5-6 mm ... jest jakieś 3mm
spawy... czegos takiego DAWNO nie widziałem - chyba sie spawacz dopiero uczy :bash: 

szlag by ich....
nieważne... umiesz liczyć NET - licz na siebie....
wiec znowu flex, spawara i jazda do przodu....
sie [email protected]#$ nadłubałem tych narożników!! 3 godziny!! ale wlazło! ... i nawet jest luz na śnurek jakiś ....



mam tez juz wszystkie bajery do podpięcia kotła... i nawet po docinane i spasowane wstępnie...



... no i .....

mam swój sterownik do pomp! tadam!!... zdjęcie nie oddaje piękna ... jest czaderski! i ma podobno kupę fajowych funkcji...



pozdo
NETbet'ster...nik

----------


## netbet

..co ja sie będę rozpisywał... :cool: 



zabanglało :Lol: 


pozdro
NETbet'test

----------


## netbet

no dobra...
wczoraj to był tylko test czujników sterownika.... nad zapalniczką - sory. :cool:  piec jeszcze nie chodzi....

za to dziś...

start 5:30... za oknem jeszcze ciemnica jak w dupie u .... 

ostatnie poprawki... podpięcie rur do komina...





... moje "napomylania"  i .... zapomniałem o zaworach bezpieczeństwa...- tak na marginesie - nie wiem po co jest zawór na piecu przy jednoczesnym naczeniu wzbiorczym? ... no niech stacę  -mam.

1,5 bar na piecu - JEST.



6 bar na bańce - JEST.



wszytko posprawdzane - wiec.... papirek+deseczka+lutlampa= PALIMY!






*MORE POWER!!!!!*



*MOOOOR POOOOWER!!!!*



*MOOOOOORR....!!!!



*i powiem tak.... czy jestem zadowolony z kotła? BARDZO!!!! 
pierwsze wrażenia? 
po 10 godzinach kotłowania można zrobić taką magiczną sztuczkę:



no i mam gorąca wodę ... bardzo gorącą...




jak pracuje kocioł?
hmm.... bardzo stabilnie.... BARDZO!!
dopóki sie nie rozgrzeje.... prychnie, zadymi, focha trzaśnie... ale.. jak juz złapie swoja temperaturę... luzik... 
samo doprowadzenie go temp 80 stopni zajęło mi ze dwie godziny...
odkopciłem go o 7 rano...
wsypałem mu ok 15 kg wungla - orzecha...
jest godzina ... o [email protected]#$% - pólnoc- zgasł godzinę temu

zasobnik dobity do 80 stopni
w podłogę walę 50 stopni
kocioł trzyma temp 80 stopni - ma tylko miarkownik i ani drgnie.

najarałem sie jak głupi.... a temp w chacie ani drgnie.. zastanawiam się ile czasu się nagrzewa wylewka? tydzień??

przede mna jeszcze jeden bajer - odpowietrzenie całkowite instalacji...
wstepnie jest to zrobione, ale jeszcze automaty świszczą - do samego wygaśnięcia piały....pewnie zajmie mi to ze dwa dni...

jak se popale więcej - dam znaka... ale pierwsze wrażenia ...POZYTYWNE.

pozdro
NETbet'kopciuch



*

*

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści...

oj!!!! jest dobrze...bardzo dobrze.... znaczy GRZEJE!!!!

na podłodze mamy 20 stopni!!! i ciągle ładuje w nią z rozdzielacza 50 stopni na wciąż.




instalacja odpowietrzona... zupełnie inne gadanie rur...
miarkownik ustawiony na 75 stopni - działa super... zaczyna przymykać klapę powietrza przy jakiś 70 stopniach - te brakujące 5 dobija kocioł jak juz nie ma dopływu powietrza.





żeby to wszystko zabanglało jak należy musiałem... oszukać sterownik.
sterownik dwóch pomp bierze odczyt z czujników:
- pierwszy jest na wyjściu z kotła
- drugi jest na bańce c.w.u.

u zależności od nastawów włącza lub wyłącza dana pompę.

ja pierwszy czujnik mam tam gdzie należy, ale drugi - zeby prawidłowo wysterować pompę od podłogówki - mam za zaworem 3D...
pozmieniałem nastawy temp, pozmieniałem róznicę, zmieniłem histerezy i korekty ... i działa!!
pewnie jeszcze to kilka razy zmienię, ale na razie jest gitesowo.
z czujnika zasobnika c.w.u. zrezugnowałem - po co mi on? skoro kosioł dobija powiedzmy do 80 stopni - to tyle samo max jest w bańce.

wersja beta:



zasypałem znowu 15 kilo wungla...



i zostawiłem tak kocioł na noc... nie będę go pilnował.... albo ja sie pomyliłem i pieprznie w nocy, albo jestem półtora gościa :big grin: 



pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

robiłem tez test ... co będzie jak braknie pradu? .... przy nastawie miarkownika 70 stopni nie ma szans na wybuch i zagotowanie kotła przez minimun 2 godziny... luzik.... w dwie godziny to prąd sam se ukręce w taczce  :cool:

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści 

z MATKĄ DYRETTORKĄ sie nie dyskutuje o kolorach! wie najlepiej!!

nie dyskutowałem .... po prostu zaufałem ...

pojawiają się jasne....



.... i ciemne kolory....







efekt końcowy: sialala  :cool: 
brakuje tylko wielkiej czarnej marmurowej płyty na froncie komina... i będzie cacy!





... no i w chacie mam 20 stopni.... w podłogę ciągle idzie koło 50 stopni.... ciężko wygrzać beton...




pozdro
NETbet'malarz

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści...

pracowity weekend za nami... oj bardzo...

w trzy dni doprowadziliśmy dom do takiego stanu:










jak pracuje podłogówka ? napędzana kotłem węglowym?
rewelacyjnie!! ci co do nas czasem wpadają - wola siedzieć na podłodze niż na kanapach... :Lol: 
ma sami wczoraj "przegarowalismy" wygrzewajc plecy z godzinę na podłodze....

...do zrobienia zostało:
- bardzo długa lista... ale powoli się będzie robiło... będzie się "samo" robiło

ile to do dziś kosztowało?
tak mniej więcej koło 125 tysiaków.... cholera - duzo.

zajęło Nam to 3 lata i 2 miesiące
na budowie było dwie ekipy i robocizna kosztowała nas jakies 2,5 koła

... i powiem wam szczerze - jesteśmy już bardzooo bardzoooo zmęczeni budową.
satysfakcja - ogromna
efekt - do przyjęcia
morale - ....

ja juz sie pary razy odgrażałem o zakończeniu dziennika.... prawda?
jakoś tak szło dalej i pisało się dalej... i doszło do dziś... i dalej już dalej nie pójdzie.








pozdrawia:
NETbet, Matka Dyrettorka i dzieciok.


p.s.

...i jeszcze pies... :Lol:

----------


## netbet

NIE... NIE... NIE... macie wszyscy racje - nie mozemy Was wszytkich tak po prostu pozostawić bez wieści o losach CEDRYKA!

wiec:

wieści... wieści...

zima idzie... idzie... i dojść nie może - gdzieś się zgubiła. W sumie dobrze - mam chwile na częściowe ocieplenie chałupy.



listwy startowe obowiązkowo



wspomagacz kleju i motywator do działań



dorobiłem się nawet gniazdka zewnętrznego - wiec etap_ " przedłużacz przez okno proszę "_ mam za sobą :big grin: 



mamy oświetlenie zewnętrze... bo wieczorami jest ciemno jak w dup%@#% u ... u ...u afroamerykanina




te piękne warkoczyki z piany to efekt rozmyslnych mych działań przy klejeniu płyt. Cięzko jest kleić narozniki i je dobijać tak zeby nie było szczelin ... wszytko się rozjeżdża, wiec lepiej jest zostawis gdzies centymetrową szczelinę i zapianować.


to tyle co na zewnątrz...

a w środku: :cool: 

nie mamy łazienki... cholera
znaczy kibel jest, ale łazienki nie ma...lipa.

wpadł do nas jeden glazurnik... mistrz!

najpierw mnie opierdolił za płyty zielone... że przylkejone, że krzywo, że do dupy
pózniej mnie opierdolił za podejścia... że źle, że za wysoko, że do dupy

pózniej wszytko popsuł, porozkuwał, zerwał płyty... ( a ja się tak natyrałem )











troche jego zabawek... troche moich...


ale ekekt jest więcej niż zadowalajacy:



o kosztach nie rozmawiajmy... bo kosztuje to wszytko od jasnej cholery i słabo mi się robi na mysl o nich :cool: 
żeby stelaz pod sracz kosztował 5 stów??

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

media w Cedryku :eek: 

...z netem nie było jakiś specjalnych ceregieli - telefon do lokalnego dostawcy, przyjechali, podpieli i cześć.
mamy "dwójkę" ale liczniki przesyłu krzyczą że łaczę pracuje prawie dwa razy szybciej :big grin: 
nie będę sie wykłócał o te kilka mega więcej.... niech stracę


... telefon ... no tu jest jazda.

trza mieć i już! ... ino jak?
dzwoniłem do telekomuny o sprawdzenie mozliwości podpięcia nowej linii, albo przeniesienia numeru.
Pani na dzień dobry potwierdziła mozliwość jedengo i drugiego, wcisnęła mi jakiś ruter za stówkę i poinformowała że jak odbiore przesyłkę to za dwa dni wpadnie technik i wszytko mi pospina....

... i wszytko byłoby gitesowo gdyby nie fakt że ja NIE MAM LINI! a do najbliższego słupa jest jakieś 150m ... wiec nie sądzę żeby telekomuna była tak łaskawa dla mnie i specjalnie pociagneła mi kabelek...

... przyjechał kurier z umową, ruterem... nie odebrałem

dzwonię jeszcze raz do telekomuny, ale chcę TYLKO sparawdzenie mozliwości podpięcia.
dwa tygodnie czekania - jest odpowiedź :_ "brak mozliwości technicznych... i tak dalej..."_

szlag by to!

posiedziałem, pogrzebałem, popytałem i ... JEST!!
VOIP!

jak dla mnie może być... abonament mam na poziomie 1,23 zł/miesiąc.. doładowuje się to jak komóre na kartę... połaczenia na stacjonarki kosztują 5 groszy... ino sam telefon/aparat jest trochę drogi...

wszystko "zawodowo" pospinane i bangla!! :big grin: 




..za to na rozdzielnicę nawet nie chcę patrzeć... błee... wezmę się za nią .... jak za inne "pilne" "na wczoraj" ..niebawem :cool: 




...a tak naprawdę to NIC MI SIE NIE CHCE ROBIĆ!!!!!!!!

... najlepiej jest wywalić kawał chleba na podwórko i patrzeć jak ptasiory o niego sie tłuką



pozdro
NETbet'leń

p.s.

te cholerne bażanty strasznie drą mordy od samego rana... coś trzeba będzie zrobić z nimi... gulasz? :big lol:

----------


## netbet

... nie wdając się w szczegóły finansowe i inne.... powiem tak:

kąpiel z Brodką to frajda :big lol: 





pozdro
NETbet


p.s.

Matka Dyrettokra idzie sie kompac z Mensonem :big grin:

----------


## netbet

mieszkamy juz miesiąc.... i ...

... i jest tak:

- dokarmiamy z dzieciokiem bażanty... znaczy jak juz te cholerne gawrony się na wpierniczają jedzą bażanty... czekamy jak kiedys na śniadanie wpadnie całe stado ze 40 sztuk...
- perdzimy w stołki i nic nie robimy... znaczy Matka Dyrettokra zagoniła mnie do obsadzenie drzwi i innych rzeczy... ale i tak nie robimy nic... NIEMOC we mnie
- zycie na wsi to nie jebajka.... wynieść śmieci, zadbać o szambo, wytrzeć buty przed wejściem do chałuy, i takie tam... wungiel, drewno.... szału nie ma... ale mi sie podoba

zweryfikowałem kilka teorii:
- czy moza spalić książkę telefoniczną w całości w ognisku? - NIE MOZNA
- czy mozna zagasic ognisko sikając do niego? - NIE MOŻNA
- czy mozna zyć bez telewizji? - MOŻNA ( ale niestety ten komfort niedlugo minie.... Matka Dyrettorka sie rzuciła na "N" :cool: 
- czy mozna żyć bez netu? - Matka Dyrettorka twiedzi że bez netbetu sie nie da... bez zwykłedo netu też :cool: 
- czy godzina na wiosce to tyle samo co w mieście? - NIE TO SAMO
- kiedy kury chodzą spać? - nie wiem... chodzimy spać chyb wcześniej niz kury
- ile to jest 1m3? - zajebiście mało....
- ile zajmuje czyszczenie pieca? - jedno piwo
- czy do wioskowego sklepu można dojść z buta i ile to trwa? ... MOŻNA dojść i zajmuje to dwie piwne jednostki czasu ( bez uwzględnienia spotkanego somsiada  :cool:  )
-czy mozna nie miec podłogówki? - można, ale trza mieć Matkę Dyrettokrę - dla tych co jej nie mają info - NIE MOZNA! ciepły materac jest gitesowy
-
.... i tyle na dziś... ile "balować" jak co roku o tej samej porze w tej samej intencji... :Lol: ... latka lecą... szkocka czeka....

pozdro
NETbet


p.s.

nie ma PSA... nie chce mi się dziś... :big tongue:

----------


## netbet

skoro juz sobie "trochę" popaliłem, to...:

słowo o piecu  :cool: 

po tym miesiącu mam za sobą:

- awaryjne wyłażanie na dach
- siwy dym w domu
- popazone łapy
- brudne portki
-

a wszytko to zasługa tego gościa:

... częsciowo jego ... częściowo moja.
... ale tak to jest jak sie pieca nie wyczyści!

sam kocioł nie jest zły, ale ma kilka wad:
- komora zasypowa jest duża, ale ma przekrój idealnie prostokatny... czasem potrafi sie węgiel zawiesić 
- pionowe kanały wymiennika są spoko do czyszczenia, ale ten ostatni zaraz przy czopuchu jest trochę za wąski... to własnie tam potrafi się przytkać... a jak sie przytka - SIWO w domu i śmierdzi jak z murzyńskiej chaty
- jest nieszczelny! wszytkie zawiasy klapy zasypowej i sznury puszczają! ... problem wprawdzie pojawia się TYLKO jak zaczyna sie przytykać kanał i brakuje ciągu...
- popielnik .... nie wpada tam cały popiół ... cześć spada obok na dno pieca - [email protected]#$% mnie to..

...a własnie ... cug w kominie.
to jest właśnie podstawa do poprawnego palenia w piecu!!!
jak kocioł jest czysty i pali się tak koło 70 stopni wszelkie problemy znikają! nie ma dymienia, dymek z komina jest bialutki i prawie niewidzialny, czopuch jest letko ciepły, popiół jest szary bez spieków i niedopałek...








..no i kwestia stałopalności!!
zasypany po szubek - czyli wchodzi do niego jakieś 20kg orzecha - pali się ponad 24 godziny!




mimo to wszytko, gdybym miał drugi raz kupowac piec... kupiłbym ten sam!
dolniak jest super 
miarkownik działa rewelacyjnie
obsługa minimalna
miajdrowanie przepustnicą na czopuchu nic nie daje... otworzyć na maxa i palić 
system szybkiego rozpalania działa bardzo szybko

pozdro
NETbet'dor

----------


## netbet

...w Cedryku nic się nie dzieje...
... nic się nie psuje...

ochoty do dalszych poczynań - BRAK. :cool: 

udało mi się chwycić nasz zwierzyniec... bo cholera jakieś płochliwe.
dokarmiamy z dzieciokiem codziennie rano... są coraz szybsze i zaczynają mieć orient... wiedzą że jak się spóźnią, inne ptaszyska wszytko zeżrą...




no i idą święta... :yes: 
mamy jak wszyscy choinki... trzy :big grin:  ... żeby Mikołaj nie pobłądził




pozdro
NETbet'lampka

----------


## netbet

> ...i jeszcze pies...


...ale po kolei... więc...
wieści wieści...

świnta wszelakie juz za nami...

Mikołaj BYŁ!

...wszyscy bylismi bardzo grzeczni cały rok, to o nas nie zapomniał... oczywiście dzieciok byl "najgrzeczniejszy" i to on dostał najwięcej

Sylwester BYŁ!

... znaczy był sąsiad Sylwester z odwiedzinami :wink: 
Jak powiadają, jaki sylwester taki cały rok - to ja nic nie będę robił poza tańcowniem, obżeraniem się i ... naprawianiem pieca!

...no...
poszła Matka Dyrettorka do kotłowni... na chwilę.... po coś... 
... coś jej tam nie pasowało przy miarkowniku... dokręciła śrubkę.... i zerwała gwint!
... i stracilismy panowanie nad mocą!! ... znaczy moc nas opuściła...

ja pierd&%$#...znowu robota.
zanim znalazłem imadło, gwintowniki to trochę trwało... ale już znaleźć odpowiednią śrubkę :ohmy: ... gdzie taką małą???

gdzieś przy karniszach - a jeden mamy :cool:  - .... cos kojarzyłem... są takie małe kołki gwintowane... M6... czy iles tam...

po godzinie było po zawodach, ale co się nakląłem to moje... znuff cały rok będę brzydko mówił na niektóre rzeczy, bo jaki sylwester taki cały rok.... szlag by to!



dla fanatyków palenia w piecach mam fotki...

jak wygląda produkt spalania węgla w naszym piecu:

... i nie jest to kuwet z piachem kota 






... a teraz moi państwo.... mam przyjemność zakomunikować iż... rodzina się nam powiekszyła!!

TADAM!!



... normalnie to teraz bym ogłosił konkurs na imię dla suki, ale dzieciok pod wpływem pewnego filmu obstaje za imieniem FURIA :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'4 łapy


p.s.

...a gdyby ktos chciał przygarnąć - podkreślam PRZYGARNĄĆ nie kupić -  szczeniaki labladora ... czorne jak smoła  - służę namiarami! :big grin:

----------


## netbet

..no dobra...

suka jest z nami drugi dzień.... i ...



mam kilka uwag:

- nie wiem czy szczeka... cholera jeszcze z siebie głosu nie wydała
- nie wiem czy potrafi biegać... 
- nie wiem czy ma tylko jeden żoladek... wpierdziela masakryczne - zauważyłem że tak jak i mi najlepiej jej wchodzą kurczaki i żołty ser  :wink:  ... mleko, albo kaszka - niespecjalnie... .... cholera - to jest szczeniak!! zaraz dorwie mi się do bronków i poprosi o papiroska!!

ale:

- wiem że słyszy... znaczy słyszy jak ktoś otwiera lodówkę i natychmiast sie pojawia, ale jak nie wiem... bo nie wiedziałem żeby biegała
- wiem że przemianę materii ma chyba dobrą bo... sra i leje ( pilnujemy ją jak granat bez zawleczki...żeby nie trzasnął w pokoju )
- wiem że mam samochód do prania - zesrała się jak jechał do nas
- wiem że czasem zaczepia jej się o ząb jakiś kapeć dziecioka
- wiem że skórzana kanapa to jest idealne legowisko dla niej... niespecjalnie przepada za "kocykiem"
- wiem że POTRAFI SPAĆ!!

obym sie mylił, ale chyba trafiła sie nam najleniwsza suka w Polsce! nawet po "smakołyk" odsuwany od pyska nie raczy podejść!



...a Matka Dyrettorka mówiła:
_"... weźmy też psa... będziemy mieli dwa... nie będzie im sie nudzić..."_

może choc jeden by szczekał i wiecznie nie spał  :Lol: 


pozdro
NETbet'szczek

p.s

... no i kolor ...czarny...
weź człowieku wyjdź z nią przed chałupę wieczorem...gdzie ona??

... jak kiedys to przeczyta to ciemną nocą upierdzili mnie w dupsko, a ja nie będę wiedział gdzie jej szukać!!

----------


## netbet

będzie o ... mojej dziewczynce!! :big lol: 

... no ... zadomowiła się!

z dobrych stron:
- nie leje w domu
- nie sra w domu
- nie wyje do księżyca
- nie lubi skórzanych butow ( na razie mamy w czym chodzić )
- lubi... BARDZO .. dziecioka ( oba wariaty się na sobie poznały )
- lubi... to  i tamto... :big tongue: 

ze złych nawyków ma:
- śpi czasem
- śpi czasem jak nie śpi
- śpi całą noc

z innych:
- żre ile wlezie - jak nie śpi
- SZCZEKA!! na koty w Natgeo...w telewizorni!! ( nieważne na co - SZCZEKA!! )
- nie lubi srać na mrozie
- nie lubi sie wycierać... brudne łapy są cool..
- nie lubi jak się otwiera puchę piwa - to będzie musiała polubić :wink: 
- 
... mamy bardzo żywiołowego psa!! udało mi się moją "żywiołową" dziewczynę obfocić - a nie było to łatwe :wink: 

tu: jak śpi



tu: jak śpi



tu: jak śpi



no... lablador....

trza było se NET strzelić pekińczyka... przynajmniej byłoby co robić...

pozdro
NETbet'brador

----------


## netbet

dlaczego ten cholerny pies nie chce jeść?

no...?


kupiłem jej paczkę - podobno pyszności...



nie żeby nie żarła - żre !
..ino ma swoje "favorit" menu... a dottore gada że taki zwierz powinien zreć suchą karmę... bo zymby czyści... bo ma witaminy... i takie tam...
... puszki są dla dottore  błeee... co innego dla mojej córeczki - potrafi całą na raz machnąć.

żeśmy z Matką Dyrettorką udali sie na degustację.... do psiowego stołu... że niby dlaczego pies tego nie chce?

wyniki badań na żywych organizmach są nastepujące:

1. Matka Dyrettorka 
- nie lubi Puriny
- nie wchodzi jej Nurta
- przepada za Royalem...

2. NETbet
- nie lubi Puriny
- nie lubi Royala
- przepada na Nutrą

3. Suka
- nie lubi Puriny
- nie lubi Royala
- lubi Nutre!!! jak tatuś!!!

4. Dzieciok
- nie został dopuszczony do badań, ale pewności że nie podżera w skrytości z michy nie mamy... jak mu ogon wyrośnie - znaczy żarł!



... w sumie jakby te chrupki podać do piwa.... :wink: 


pozdro
NETbet'mniam-mniam


p.s.

...z racji usposobienia FURIA do suki jakoś nie pasowała.... :wink: 
... ma nowe .... jakie?

----------


## netbet

wieści...wieści... .... z zycia zwierza. :wink: 

zwierz doczekał się docelowego imienia - wabi sie NINA ... i nawet to do tego lenia pasuje.

czy śpi dalej non stop?
nie. ... znaczy spi mniej, ale zdarz się jej kimnąć na dworze jak idzie za potrzebą

czy żre suchą karmę?
nie. ... znaczy żre, ale trakuje ją jako dodatek do puchy z kaszą

ile zajmuje jej poranne siku i kupa?
... powiem tak... nie zdążę fajora przyjarać, a ona jest juz powszytkim

ile urosła?
oj...dużo! ... zaczynaliśmy z wagą 6,8kg .. jakies dwa tygodnie temu ... dziś laska wazy jakieś 9,5 kg... może ciut więcej.

co robi suka jak wypadnie na dwór?
... no tu jest jazda...
po pierwsze - zaczyna ryć nory!! ... a miałem taką piękną górę piachu przed domem..
po drugie - zaczyna chyba polować ... na myszy polne! 
po trzecie - widzimy ją nocą! ... znaczy wiemy gdzie jest - dostała taką bajerancką diodę przypinaną do uprzęży :wink: 

szans na to że będziemy mieli psa obronnego juz nie ma - mamy kanapowca...lenia... spi z nami i nie ma siły żeby ją wywalić - i tak wróci i wlezie na poduszkę...
będziemy musieli jakoś z tym żyć :wink: 

foto jak nie śpi :  :Lol: 







... a za oknem nocami -15 stopni...
... a na chacie nocami +18 stopni...
... a wungla ubywa... w tempie 25kg na dobę...
jak dla mnie - spoko.

daje cie odczuć brak ocieplenia...brak izolacji stropu... ale nie marudzimy - sie przeżyje jakoś! :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

zima... jasna cholera!!

..któryś kolejny dzień za oknem utrzymuje sie temp. nocami poniżej 23 stopni... jest u nas zdecydowanie zimniej niż gdziekolwiek, bo chałupa stoi praktycznie w szczerym polu...

dawno nie byłem w hydroforni... aż do dziś.

odkręcam rano kran i .... nic!
ni ma wody!!
jak??
[email protected]#$... coś zamarzło... tylko co? :bash: 

znalazłem winowajcę:




winowajca został szybko ogrzany i zabanglał - mamy znowu wodę!
przyłapało gdzieś na pompie, ale tylko przyłapało... woda w rurach nie zamarzła - sprawdzałem przez ten zawór na górze :wink: 

tak na marginesie... pomysł z tą "piwniczką" pod schodami ... bez ogrzewania ... jest słaby.
muszę tam jednak jakiś grzejnik powiesić, choćby ze względu właśnie na ten hydrofor

...a że jest tam zaj ... bardzo zimno : okno w hydroforni :eek: 





pozdro
NETbet'-pińcet

p.s.

jade po styro - zaraz sie ociepli to od wewnątrz :wink:

----------


## netbet

bez komentarza...





laska przejechała ze  mną trasą łódź - zakopane - łódź w 12 godzin w takiej pozycji... łeb na gadającym CB... mordą blokowała tryb "sport"  :big grin: ... z czterema postojami na lanie...
leń!! patentowany LEŃ!!

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

tiaa.... zima....


By netbet at 2012-02-15

krążyła kiedyś po necie historia ... nowy dom... zima...płatki śniegu...pług...

jestem na etapie _"[email protected]#$ pług znowu mi zasypał samochód" _ ... przyjdzie do tego jakoś przywyknąć.

był mróz - zniesłem ( dwa swetry - bez kalesonów )
był wiatr - zniesłem ( dwa swetry - bez kalesonów )
był deszcz - zniesłem ( jeden sweter - bez kalesonów )
jest śnieg!!.... ( NET - nie wolno kląć ... mogą to dzieci czytać ) jest prze#$^% i #$%# i #$^% ( dwa swetry, kurtka - z  :big grin:  )

przeprosiłem się z getrami... tymi gitesowymi od Matki Dyrettorki... odziałem kulomiotki w rajty... tera bede NETbet'hood  :big grin: 


By netbet at 2012-02-15

łopata w łapy i naprzód! ... mam do odśnieżenia jakieś 100m drogi żeby rano _"spokojnie"_ wyjechać ( spokojnie znaczy: bez rycia dziur, bez palenia kapcia, bez zjaranego sprzęgła.... samochód nasz z racji wagi grubo poniżej tony i mocy niewiele poniżej 100 koni nie jest najlepszym środkiem transpotu na zimę... nie ma siły - kapcie zawsze mielą śnieg ! )

doryłem się do sąsiada - mam nadzieją że pociągnie temat...

w związku z opadami śniegu odpadł mi jeden problem - czarna suka i ciemności - juz sie nie schowa 

..ale żeby to to się ruszało jakoś strasznie:

wypuszczona na "siusiu"


By netbet at 2012-02-15


By netbet at 2012-02-15

idę na paiproska i piffko... natyrałem się...

pozdro
NETbet'rajty

----------


## netbet

wieści ... wieści...

.... poszedłem za potrzebą do klopa... chciałem tylko siusiu...
robię se.... robię.... a w kiblu nie ubywa! podnosi się lustro wody!
 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  znaczy co?
 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  jak?

szambo miało jeszcze miejsce na kilka dni..... 

jest 21:20 lece oblukać szambo!!!

szlag by to!!!!!  :bash:  :bash:  :Evil:  :Evil: 


By netbet at 2012-02-22


By netbet at 2012-02-22

był mróz - trzymało
jest odwilż - puściło!!
... pusciło łaczenie dwóch kręgów kominka .... czyli w tej chwili nasze szambo zbiera całą wodę z okolicy.
szlag by to!

... jestem bezsilny... jak nigdy nie mam na to patentu jak to szybko naprawić.

za wysoka woda gruntowa żeby kopać i uszczelniać
za zimno żeby w ogole kopać... ziemia zmarznięta
za ... za ....za .... idę [email protected]#$ z pompą ... może cos wypompuję żeby dokończyć "siusiu"...

...a nawet jak sie odkopię... nawet jak tam się dostanę... nawet jak zapianuję - to napór wód gruntowych to wszystko wepchnie z powrotem do szamba!!! siet!

pozdro
NETbet'przeciek

p.s.

jak kto ma na to patent - PILNE!!! stawiam szkocką w dowolne miejsce Polski!!

----------


## netbet

> ... jestem bezsilny... jak nigdy nie mam na to patentu jak to szybko naprawić.


... no... bezsilny to ja byłem wczoraj!! dziś wróciło konstruktywne myslenie ( ahhh... dobrze mieć komenty do dziennika :wink:  )

najpierw tel do ludzi od szamba:
net: Panie... montowaliscie mi szambo... przecieka ... cos zrobimy?
szam: ...a gdzie lecie?
net:  a jakie to ma znaczenie? LECI!! naprawicie?
szam: ...hmm... no tak.. naprawimy, ale kiedy to panu nie powiem dokładnie...
net:...? ...? _( myslę )_ ...ok to zdzwonimy się_ ( w wolnym tłumaczeniu na moje : [email protected]#$% się... sam se to naprawie paproku je#$^% )_

szybki przegląd dostępnych "bajerów" do takich napraw...
szybki tel do szambonukra: _" panie.. za 15 minut pan będzie? - będę  "_ - czyli mam szambo puste do działań :cool: 
szybki szus do OBI..
szybki powrót ze zdobyczą...
...i do dzieła!

stanęło na Ceresit CX PINĆ ( tanie to to nie jest :eek:  )

umieszałem trochę ...


By netbet at 2012-02-23

..i SIUP DO SZAMBA!!!


By netbet at 2012-02-23

moja nieszczelność - po dokładnych oględzinach - to:
- szczelina 2cm pomiędzy kręgami kominka szambowego.
całe szambo pradwopodobnie osiadło, a ten ostatni kręg był przymarznięty do gruntu...i sie zrobiła "szparka"

kilka uwag n/t łatania takich spraw:
- ten klej jest NAPRAWDĘ SZYBKI!
- ten klej jest NAPRAWDĘ MOCNY!
- ten klej NIE NADAJE SIĘ NA SĄCZĄCE SIE PRZECIEKI! po prostu zostaje przez napór wody wypchnięty! ( przy jakims delikatnym sączeniu - spoko - daje radę, ale u mnie sikało jak z konewki - bardzo dużo wody roztopowej- a szambo jest w "małym dołku"... generalnie straszny kibel ... na 100 procków trza podnosić tam teren na wiosnę )

..ale jakoś poszło...


By netbet at 2012-02-23

... i mogę  dokończyć wczorajsze zaczęte "siusiu"... :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'szambolep

p.s.

tak na marginiesie.... jest po tych roztopach u nas "niefajnie"


By netbet at 2012-02-23

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści... z Cedryka!!

więc jest tak:


By netbet at 2012-04-14

ogon nam podrósł! 
tera lalka waży jakieś 20 kg i .... rośnie!
kiedyś było:_ "moja kochana dziewczynka..."_
teraz jest: _"cholerny kret!"_ ...kopie doły, chowa tam łeb... zjada żaby na polu, przynosi jakieś pisklaki... szał :jaw drop: 


mamy nowe zwierze na działce.... no...




...a tak naprawdę rypiemy znowu w ziemi.
- poszło 70 thuii
- teren się "sam" wyrównał
- wyznaczyło sie nowe ogrodzenie
- trawnik sie posiał
- ... i takie tam bajery :wink: 








By netbet at 2012-04-14

...sadzonki:
- ogórki - wzeszły
- pomidory - wzeszły
- sałata - wzeszła
- papryka - nie wykiełkowała... dam jej jeszcze czas...
- marycha -  :cool: 

... teściu się zachwycił "uprawami" i rzucił sie na :

TADAM!!





sie naciągnie folię i wszystkie "warzywka" będą miały ciepło... :wink: 


pozdro
NETbet'szczepka

----------


## netbet

> TADAM!!


...wczoraj to było takie małe tadam  :cool: 

...dziś jest duże TADAM!!! TADAM!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

żeśmy się z Matką Dyrettorką wzięli za naciągnięcie folii.... i ...

BRAKŁO SPINEK tych do naciągania folii... szlag by to!
nie wiem jak oni to liczą, ale nam brakło...
... czyli telefon - zamówienie dodatków - kurier - ehh....

ale jak juz tam posadzę mar... marchewkę... to będzie co pal... chrupać całą zimę  :cool:  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'mar"chew"

----------


## netbet

wieści... wieści...

zmęczył nas piach przed domem... wieczne jego wnoszenie na buciorach... ogon tez wnosi... ciągłe zamiatania, odkurzanie... brrr...

szybka narada wojenna i ..... pożegnalismy czule nasze schody

wiem... wiem że najpierw powinno być cos tam i cos tam, ale u nas wszytko jest robione od dupy strony...

tak więc:


By netbet at 2012-04-22

wywlokłem w wiaderku zestaw "mały budowlaniec" i ....


By netbet at 2012-04-22


By netbet at 2012-04-22

myślałem ze w jeden weekend to machnę... przeliczyłem się ... juz nie mam tyle pary co kiedyś... po prostu brakło sił.
dobijanie kostki jest... jest dobijające, łapy rwą po całym dniu jak cholera... a zostało mi jeszcze trochę.... druga strona i jakiś kawałek drogi...

pozdro 
NETbet

p.s.

sory za brak dokładnej instrukcji " jak położyć kostkę samemu" ale mi sie nie chce...
celem uspokojenia wszystkich że _"siem zapadnie"_ - nie zapadnie się... była zagęszczara i mocna stabilizacja gruntu.
a nawet jak troche wpadnie... to znowu będę miał co robić... i tak do usranej śmierci... :yes:

----------


## netbet

no i sie schody "skończyły" :cool: 

poszło na nie równo 7m2 kostki która kosztuje..... .... nie wiem ile bo jeszcze nie płaciłem :cool:  ( zalety lokalnej hurtowni )


By netbet at 2012-05-07


By netbet at 2012-05-07


By netbet at 2012-05-07



skończyły tak "prawie" ... bo brakło JEDNEGO krawęznika... musiało braknąć jak to u mnie :wink: 
sie dorobi...

skoro są schody to trza pomyśleć o jakiejś ścieżce od furtki.... OD JAKIEJ FURTKI? ... no tą też wraz z płotem wypadałoby mieć :cool: 

sie zrobi... nie takie rzeczy sie robiło :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'bruk

p.s.

cholerny kundel kosztował nas kolejną stówę... łeb w kleszczach!
obrożę taką ode kleszczorów, komarów, robali dostała... to ta stówa!

jak będzie działać - wszyscy sobie takie strzelimy na lato przeciw komarom! :Lol:

----------


## netbet

... no niestety ...pewne prace trza wykonać.

żal mi się zrobiło styropianu.... bida żółknie jak cholera od słońca...
wiec:

spadł dziś śnieg u nas na wiosce...

By netbet at 2012-05-19

trza go jakoś przeszlifować... czym?
...szybki przegląd dostępnych na miejscu narzędzi....
...u siebie nic nie znalazłem... cholera!
...walić do Casto po skrobaczkę? .... nie chce mi się...
...przegląd "innych" narzędzi...

JEST!!


By netbet at 2012-05-19

DZIAŁA!


By netbet at 2012-05-19

... i jakoś tak po trzochu dłubię... ale niemoc jest we mnie OGROMNA!!


By netbet at 2012-05-19

pozdro
NETbet'tarka 

p.s.

...tarka... zara będę taterka :big grin:  bo na trzeźwo tego nie da sie robić :big lol:

----------


## netbet

...a w folijce  :cool: 

...jak się podlewa to sie ma! :big grin: 


By netbet at 2012-05-20


By netbet at 2012-05-20

pozdro
NETbet'chwast

p.s.

to jest pomidor! 
inne "bajery" wyskokowe jak ogórki i mar...chew nie nadają sie do pokazywania  :big grin: 
sie zje kiedyś wszystkie .... to z sałatką, to z surówką ... a inne się spali.... na grilu  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

wieści.... z upraw :cool: 

SĄ!!!! POMIDORY!!!
...ale ile było przy tym zachodu...

podobno pomidor sam nie zawiązuje owoców... wymaga zapylenia...
rozglądałem się tu i tam za pszczołami... nie ma...
nie ma robali - nie ma zapylania... wiec :
Matka Dyrettorka załozyła skrzydełka, getry w paski, pobzyczała nad krzaczorami i ... sie owoce zawiązały :big lol: 


By netbet at 2012-06-07


By netbet at 2012-06-07

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

tak na marginesie... pomidory poczuły bluesa... szykują się... robią zakłady...   :Lol: 


By tomato mafia at 2012-06-07

ten najmniejszy z tyły kibicował grekom... obstawiał 1:0 dla dla nich... dostał [email protected]#$ i dlatego nie rośnie.

nastroje w folijce są na poziomie 2:0 dla nas!
... ale co pomidor może wiedzieć o piłce....

----------


## netbet

> OD JAKIEJ FURTKI? ... no tą też wraz z płotem wypadałoby mieć
> sie zrobi... nie takie rzeczy sie robiło


... czyli drugie zycie naszego płotu :Lol: 

należało zrobić tani płot, z tego co jest, przy minimalnych nakładach finansowych.

żeby nie było:
FURTKĘ mamy! ....i nawet dzwonek! ...taki a kilkoma melodyjkami :cool: 
( na razie dzwonek szczeka jak pies.... pewnie to przestawimy :Lol:  )


By netbet at 2012-07-22

plot jak dla mnie wyszedł gites-majones


By netbet at 2012-07-22


By netbet at 2012-07-22

...a skoro jest już kawał płotu ... i furtka... to trza machnąć bramę!
jak trza - to trza!

... i żeśmy z somsiadem i kilkoma książami ją macnęli w jeden dzień - spawara i naprzód!


By netbet at 2012-07-22


By netbet at 2012-07-22

konstrukcja bramy kosztowała 2,5 stówy + farba+elektrody+podciągi.... czyli ... TANIO :Lol: 

na płot poszły nasze stare 2,5 metrowe przęsła drewniane... sie je pomalowalo na teak :cool:  i udają [email protected]#$ drogie robione na zamówienie.
( malowania płotu nie życzę najgorszemu wrogowi... masakra... idzie bardzo powoli... każdą dechę trza machnąć 2 razy i do tego uważać żeby nie pochlapać słupów i płyt betonowych... )

pozdro
NETbet'płot

----------


## netbet

:Confused: 
..a co to ja dostałem.... "WAKACYJNY POMAGACZ "
 :Confused: 
to w nagrodę czy za karę?
...chwile człowieka nie ma a tu proszę... :Lol:

----------


## netbet

sie brama dokończyła!!!

i nawet sie otwiera!!!


By netbet at 2012-07-31


By netbet at 2012-07-31


By netbet at 2012-07-31


... myślałem że takie duże - 2 metry - skrzydło przy otwarciu będzie giąć słup betonowy.
nie myliłem się. otwarcie skrzydła o 90 stopni powoduje ugięcie słupa o jakieś 3-5mm ... niby nie wiele, ale... kiedyś pieprznie! trza pomyślec nad jakimis zastrzałami dla słupów. 
inna sprawa że cała konstrukcja oparta jest na zwykłych słupkach ogrodzeniowych... :big grin: 


i tyle u nas.

a co u was? :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'bramolep

----------


## netbet

post 444 - koniec


w sumie to fajna cyfra zakończeniowa....

ale do rzeczy:


po pierwsze
 -  należą sie podziękowania WSZYSTKIM którzy uczestniczyli w projekcie  "CEDRYK bez tejemnic...'" ...
..tym  co pisali...doradzali... podglądali... nie będę wymieniał po nickach....wszyscy wiecie o kogo kaman....
po drugie
 - podziękowania dla Matki Dyrettorki... za mozliwość pisania i przekazywania wiedzy budowlanej .... juz teraz nie tajemnej....
po trzecie 
- poczytałem dziś nasz dziennik i komenty... uwierzcie mi - starczy
po czwarte
- kończę dla siebie, bo zbierałem się z tym klika razy....
po któreś tam
- bo czuję że czas...

posiedziałem dzis i poczytałem te wszystkie bazgroły.... w dzienniku i komentach.... z kilku LAT... ja pierdolę! ale tego jest!! mozna faktycznie ( jak niektórzy sugerowali ) wydać książkę... i bez wstydu i skromności powiem wam że dzięki komentom byłaby zajebistym przewodnikiem samorobów.
( oczywiście cenzura nie przepchnęłaby wszystkiego w oryginale  :mad: ...ale ja mam to w dupie )

czy forum pomaga?
TAK!  zdecydowanie tak i należy je czytać i uczyć się na przypadkach innych..
czy pisanie dziennika cos daje?
DAJE!   mozliwość przekazania swoich doświadczeń innym.... wiec jak się zastanawiasz czy pisać - PISZ!!!
czy można zbudować dom bez piwa?
NIE!  bez dyskusji
czy trzeb mieć pół bani i dopiero zacząć marzenia o domu?
NIE! jak zdecydujesz się na płytki za 3 dychy i sracz za 3 stówy.... ale ani jedno i drugie nie wpłynie na jakość stolca
czy można wybudować dom za 200 tys?
TAK. bez komentarza

... czas NAPRAWDĘ zakończyć ten dziennik... co czynię.

wszelkie prace niedokończone u nas pewnie zostaną kiedyś dończone bo nie siedzę i nie pierdzę w stołek :cool: 

KONIEC KONIEC tej epopei jednej pijanicy co stawia dom!

pozdro i szacun dla wszystkich 
Adam


p.s.
  ehh....

----------


## netbet



----------


## netbet

Bracia i Bratuffki !!

...śpieszę podziękować Wszystkim którzy tu zaglądali, zaglądają  i ... pewnie będą zaglądać :wink:  .... bo....

dziś tak mnie tknęło i sprawdziłem:
- dziennik + komenty przekroczyły pewną magiczną liczbę odsłon:
*MILION   !!!!!*

a wszytko w :
- niecałe pinć lat
- na 224 stronach
- z 4500 postów

jak to mówią Polacy: ja [email protected]#$ 

pozdro i thx
NETbet'milioner

----------


## netbet

__________________________________________________  __

..raz na jakiś czas kazdy człek ma ochotę na zmiany.... :Lol: 


... ja w związku z zakończeniem pewnego działu w swoim zyciu postanowiłem zmienić avatar .... na taki bardziej aktualny... związany z "nicnierobieniem"





pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
są rzeczy które nie pękają... są co pękają....

----------


## kedod

Witaj!
Ja teraz potrzebuję tego magicznego narzędzia do kładzenia papy na stromym dachu. Czytam Twoje stare wpisy, ale nie widzę zdjęć. Możesz mi podesłać to na priv?
Pozdrowienia od "Samoroba"  :Smile:  


> *POST 2*
> 
> .. a se siedze samiutki na budowie i dalej magicznym sposobem przybywa papy na dachu..powoli... bo temperatura pozwala potyrać dopiero po południu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a teraz ujawniam "magiczne" narzędzie
> nie wiem czy odkryłem amerykę , ale dla takich samorobów jak ja info pewnie będzie cenne
> ...

----------


## kasiaidawid

Witam!

studiuję waszego bloga i powiedzcie mi czy ja nie mam jakiejś wtyczki zainstalowanej, że nie widzę zdjęć umieszczanych przez Was na forum czy jest coś innego nie tak  :Confused: 

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź!  :smile:

----------


## MeArek

Ja nie widzę tylko niektórych starych zdjęć, które chyba z racji wieku poznikały z serwerów.   
Też żałuje.

----------


## netbet

dawno temu jeden gość przerobił ten dziennik do *pdf  - jeszcze za nim pogubił zdjęcia.

jest wrzucony na http://chomikuj.pl/action/SearchFiles
wklepać w wyszukiwaniu: cedryk bez tajemnic.... i wyrzuci wsztkie 11 części

niestety trza się tam zalogować....

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## kasiaidawid

:big grin:  :big grin:  

Dziękuję! 

... na chomiczka TUP TUP TUP  :smile: 

... będę miała dobrą lekturę na najbliższy czas!  :big grin:

----------


## mother_nature

> dawno temu jeden gość przerobił ten dziennik do *pdf  - jeszcze za nim pogubił zdjęcia.
> 
> jest wrzucony na http://chomikuj.pl/action/SearchFiles
> wklepać w wyszukiwaniu: cedryk bez tajemnic.... i wyrzuci wsztkie 11 części
> 
> niestety trza się tam zalogować....
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


NETbet dzięki Ci  :Lol:  
Dziennik przyda się z pewnością na naszym placu boju  :wave: 

pozdro!

----------


## elfika

:sad:  krzyczy mi nie znaleziono plików  :sad:

----------


## Skool

Masz Szwagier cały materiał w pdfie  :wiggle: 

http://arendt.cyberdusk.pl/cedryk.pdf

----------


## netbet

słuchajta...

miałem więcej nie pisać w dziennku.... ale nie mogę...

mam kumpla..i ...chciałbym go mieć...
ale koleś ma problem..... choroba....rak... 

link:
http://www.guzmnietoobchodzi.pl/

..nie mam ochoty się rozpisywać....MIchał po prostu potrzebuje kasy na leczenie
guz mnie to tez obchodziło... kurwa.... ale na każdego moze trafic.... niedawno robiłem mu dach....

szlag by to...

jak ktoś może ... to tam gdzies jest  tutuł przelewu : *"Darowizna na leczenie i rehabilitację Michała Jasińskiego"


*
pozdro
NETbet'dottore

----------


## netbet

... no i po raz kolejny łamię zasadę niepisania, .... ale...
... tym razem ku przestrodze samorobom :big grin: 

... gdzieś do trzydziestu paru lat człowiek jest generalnie nieśmiertelny... DUŻO może ... a jak już nie może to jest ketonal
... gdzies koło czterdziestki nieśmiertelność pomału mija....
... po czterdziestce człowiek jest tylko czasem niewidzialny :big grin: 

do rzeczy.

ja też tak myślałem ja wyżej.,,, targało się bloczki, piach , zaprawę... trochę czasem coś zabolało... ale w dupie z tym.. leciało sie dalej..

czas mija... latka lecą... aż tu nagle... pojawiają sie bóle... w klacie... serce?
eee... ja? niemożliwe...

przeczekałem... samo wlazło - samo wyjdzie...myslałem...

nie wylazło.

jak ja raczej jestem oststnim człowiem skłonny oddać się w łapy dottouff... 
... jak ból był juz taki ze rzygałem i zaczynałem tracić czucie...

... oddałem się w ich łapy!

....zaliczyłem dwa szpitale,,, pierwsza diagnza - rozległy zawał serca - badania - nic nie wykazały
drugi szpital - diagnozy nie ma ... ale za to w 40 minut miałem wszytkie badania łącznie z tomografem.. i innymi bajerami

diagnoza JEST!

zmasakrowany kręgosłup od 7 do 12 kręgu... jakieś przepukliny,,, pomiazdzone dyski...

myślałem że jak budowałem to byłem nieśmiertelny.... może i byłem ... ale już nie jestem i wylazło mi targanie ciężarów


pozdro
NETbet'dysk

p.s.

jak kmnie kto zapyta czy było warto budować i czy zrobiłbym to jeszcze raz - odpowiedz jest prosta TAK!! :big grin: 

p.s2

co najmilej wspominam ze szpitali?
1. miny lekarzy jak mnie zobaczyli
2. TRAMAL z kroplówie!!... chciałem dokładkę, ale powiedzieli mi ze przysługuje mi jedna porcja... szkoda ... pycha było!

----------


## aiki

a to mam jesio ze 3 lata do szpitali i obiadku z igły.
Powinienem zdążyć wybudować.

----------


## aisa222

No to zdrówko !! ... yyyyy zdrówka miało być.... i nie daj się, bo kto jak nie *TY* !!

----------


## sebcioc55

> .....
> p.s.
> 
> jak kmnie kto zapyta czy było warto budować i czy zrobiłbym to jeszcze raz - odpowiedz jest prosta TAK!!


 :big grin:  to się nazywa pozytywne myślenie. Zdrowia życzę  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja właśnie dostalem skierowanie na przeswietlenie płuc i kręgosłupa. Zapowiada się dobra nowina.

----------


## yasiek

Skoro tak narzekamy, to ja też już mam po kręgosłupie, dyskopatia, ale z tym można żyć, a na prześwietlenie reszty wybieram się w niedalekiej przyszłości.
Czyli co, nie warto samemu? 

eee tam, warto, przynajmniej jest jakiś powód tych dolegliwości :roll eyes:

----------


## dez

Ale to by musiało oznaczać że wszyscy budowlańcy maks do 50-stki dożyją, bo później to kaput, tylko w piach  :wiggle:  
Może to kwestia przeforsowania spowodowana ponadprzeciętną motywacją i samozaparciem. Znaczy konie pociągowe z was. Ciemna strona samorobstwa  :Evil:

----------


## netbet

> Ciemna strona samorobstwa


... do której mało kto się przyzna,..,, :cool:

----------


## grend

... poważnie coś Wam dolega od czego  :smile:  Ja jestem przyzwyczajony do takich "bojów" i mi nic nie jest i mam nadzieje że tak sie skończy - chociaz widze czynnik ryzyka kładzenie płytek - na klęczkach.

... ale tutaj wchodzi nowe pokolenie samorobów które miały szczeście bądź nie miec "nowoczesne" dziecinstwo - 10 godzin przed kompem 7 dni w tygodniu. Tutaj jest ciekawe podejscie - wstać od kompa i przerzucać tony. Szczegolnie będę śledzić jednego samoroba który wymyślił sobie zbudowanie "pałacu"...

----------


## aiki

Ja nie z tego pokolenia.
Po prostu sporo w życiu już przerzuciłem i się przy tym nie oszczędzałem  :smile: 
Coś na zasadzie - Ja nie dam rady - i nie na pokaz tylko sam przed sobą.

----------


## b2211

> .. Szczegolnie będę śledzić jednego samoroba który wymyślił sobie zbudowanie "pałacu"...


Daj linka chętnie się pokibicuję, 
Cóż u jednych to kości bolą a u drugich zgaga na okrągło, dobrze że tabletki  są ogólnie dostępne  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Jak zgaga to do lekarza. Wrzody. 2 tygodnie na prochach i zgagi brak.

----------


## aisa222

> Daj linka chętnie się pokibicuję,


Też chętnie poczytam  :big grin:

----------


## marchew

ZDROWIA Netbetku  :smile:

----------


## grend

> Daj linka chętnie się pokibicuję, 
> Cóż u jednych to kości bolą a u drugich zgaga na okrągło, dobrze że tabletki  są ogólnie dostępne


jedrulaLSW - pytał się czy 3000 szt bloczków betonowych to duzo na dom   :cool:

----------


## b2211

> jedrulaLSW - pytał się czy 3000 szt bloczków betonowych to duzo na dom


Cóż po pierwszym poście i rzucie parteru wątek wydaje się fascynujący  :roll eyes: 




> Jak zgaga to do lekarza. Wrzody. 2 tygodnie na prochach i zgagi brak.


Byłem, byłem leki były jak brałem to zgagi nie było jak przestałem to wróciła, skierowanie na rurę dostałem ale to ponad moje siły przynajmniej jak na razie  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

Na rurę prywatnie. Mają mniejsze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak stare babki, co się spotkają na mieście :big grin:  

_- Pani kochana, ja byłam na operacji na zaćmę.
- A ja mam guza na nerce.
- Na nerki to w tamtym roku leżałam, bo miałam kamień jak ziarno fasoli.
- A moja synowa pracuje w sklepie i jej się żylaki porobiły.
- A mój zięć karateka co sam dom buduje dostał ostatnio półpaśca.
- A mój zięć wariat co sam dom buduje dostał skierowanie na badania płuc. Co to pani się dzieje na tym świecie! I jeszcze ma problemy z jelitami i był niedawno na kolonoskopii. Pani..._ 

Kolonoskopia nie jest taka straszna, jak można się spodziewać. Jest jeszcze straszniejsza.  :sick:

----------


## b2211

> Na rurę prywatnie. Mają mniejsze.


Już mi proponowali nawet narkozę ale jakoś ciężko mi to przychodzi. Państwowo to bym raczej na to nie poszedł  :no:

----------


## b2211

> Kolonoskopia nie jest taka straszna, jak można się spodziewać. Jest jeszcze straszniejsza.


Niestety tu chodzi o gastroskopię czyli rurę przez usta do żołądka  :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zamieniłbym się.

----------


## b2211

> Zamieniłbym się.


Cóż akurat tą sprawę załatwiłem, obyło się bez większych nieprzyjemności, najgorzej szło mi picie tego syfu przed badaniem. Oczywiście robione prywatnie po zasięgnięciu opinii od wcześniejszych klientów. Tam też zaoferowano mi gastroskopie niestety brakło mi odwagi mimo zalecanego spanka   :bash:

----------


## Gradim

Gastro- czy kolono- co za różnica? Wieść gminna niesie, że używają tej samej rurki, odkażenie i poszło dalej... :sick:

----------


## b2211

> Gastro- czy kolono- co za różnica?


Jest i to spora chyba że ktoś nie ma odruchu wymiotnego  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

hehe, wychodzi na to, że zaraz gdzieś pod tytułem działu "Klub Samorobów" powinno być ostrzeżenie, jak na papierosach, że na własne ryzyko, że wielu groźnych chorób i tak dalej  :big grin: 

J. 
- problemy z kręgosłupem w odcinku lędźwiowym.
- masakra w kolanie lewym,
- przewlekłe zapalenie krtani wywołane czynnikami mechanicznymi * (i głos Himilsbacha w gratisie),
- dojmujące poczucie "że się żyje" przy rannym wstawaniu  :smile: 
I nie, też nie żałuję. Tyle, że, choć po fakcie bardzo doceniam prawdziwość przysłowia, że pierwszy dom powinno się budować dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela, a dopiero trzeci dla siebie, już tego dla przyjaciela bym chyba nie dał rady. I to nawet pomimo faktu, że gdzież mi tu nawet porównywać się z prawdziwymi samorobami, jak Ojciec Założyciel  :smile: 


* - MECHANICZNYMI, napisałem!  :Evil:

----------


## netbet

pytanie z innej beczki:

jaka jest temperatura w słoneczny dzień latem... taki na maxa 45 st w cieniu .. pod czarną blachą na dachu ???
pex tam wytrzyma?

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Maksymalną asfaltu widzialem 68 stopni. Pomogło?

----------


## aiki

Pex wytrzyma do temp 90 wody w nim płynącej.
przy wzroście temp wody zwiększasz przeplyw wody.
może lepiej to wypelnic glikolem na zimę.

----------


## grend

netbet chcesz grzać wodę w PEX ?

----------


## netbet

> netbet chcesz grzać wodę w PEX ?


...no ... myslę o tym...

robiłem wczoraj test... kawałek pexa gotowałem w wodzie 20 minut... nic mu sie nie stało...
wiec pod dachem chyba też wytrzyna :big grin:

----------


## grend

> ...no ... myslę o tym...
> 
> robiłem wczoraj test... kawałek pexa gotowałem w wodzie 20 minut... nic mu sie nie stało...
> wiec pod dachem chyba też wytrzyna


ja juz mam PEX rozciągniety na strychu w celach grzewczych - PEX 32 50metrów. Wode traktuję nie jako czynnik grzewczy przepuszczany przez wężownice tylko do uzytku - żadnych pompek itp. Wszystko będzie trafiać do bojlera

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na jesieni się zapomnisz i pęknie od mrozu.

----------


## grend

...już bez przesady. Już bym teraz testował to cos i pomierzył temperaturę wody no ale.....

----------


## netbet

decyzja zapadła.
kładę pexa pod dachem...jakieś 200m
będę grzał wodę latem za free.... :smile: 

pozdro
NETbet"55st

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Będziesz to zalewał wodą, glikolem, czy jakimś spirytusem? No i do wężownicy w baniaku podłączysz, czy bez wężownicy?

----------


## netbet

zeleje wodą... ma to chodzić tylko latem... zima chodzi piec... 
pójdzie to do węzownicy w baniaku...czyli do ogrzania wody..
na zimę - odcinam układ i wylewam wodę...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Znajomy też podobnie robi. Wystarczy niewielki mróz żeby w tak cieniutkiej rurce woda zamarzła i jak dla mnie za dużo pilnowania. Lepiej jakimś skażonym spirytusem zalać.

----------


## fr3d3k

Na zimę popełniłem błąd i zostawiłem zalane rurki pex ogrzewania podłogowego leżące na styropianie. W sylwestra w nocy było na zewnątrz -25 stopni. W domu miałem -10. Jak po 3 dniach przyszła dodatnia temperatura i nastąpiły roztopy to z rurkami w sumie nic złego się nie stało. Za to postrzelało kilka zaworów kulowych. Byłem w szoku bo stawiałem już na ponowny zakup rurek. Te plastisie to mają jakąś rozszerzalność i sporo mogą wytrzymać w porównaniu ze stalą. 
To tylko taka ciekawostka. Żeby nie było, że namawiam kogoś do zostawienia wody w nieosłoniętych instalacjach przy mrozach  :smile:

----------


## netbet

chyba czas wrócic  - o matko - do pisania....

przerwa była podyktowana... tym i owym...bardziej tym mniej owym
wnętrz nie pokarzę.....po popadacie :smile: 
...ale dookoła ... przemyslę .... :smile:  :smile: 

pozdro
Netbet'praszczur

jesu... jestem dinosaurem netu...NIET bet :wink:

----------


## grend

Brzmi tajemniczo - kolejna inwestycja ? ...ale chyba nie wymuszona ?

Co wyszło z grzaniem wody - jak Tobie się to sprawdziło ?

----------


## aiki

No choć ktoś tu dłużej ode mnie jest.

----------


## aisa222

No i super !! czekam na wieści  :wink:

----------


## b2211

netbet wreszcie otwiera firmę budowlaną. Przyjąć jeden domek na dwa lata wykonany samodzielnie to całkiem niezły zastrzyk świeżej gotówki.

----------


## netbet

> netbet wreszcie otwiera firmę budowlaną. Przyjąć jeden domek na dwa lata wykonany samodzielnie to całkiem niezły zastrzyk świeżej gotówki.


bez jaj ... ja sie strzeje...nie mam juz 30 lat...

----------


## netbet

> No choć ktoś tu dłużej ode mnie jest.


nie dołój mnie... nie ty...

----------


## netbet

> Brzmi tajemniczo - kolejna inwestycja ? ...ale chyba nie wymuszona ?
> 
> Co wyszło z grzaniem wody - jak Tobie się to sprawdziło ?


nic z tego nie wyszło... brakło czasu? zapału? niechęć?

pozdro
adam

----------


## netbet

...a tak naprawdę ..po przemysleniach - przepaszam wszytkich - nie bede pisał..
zostawiam to innym ... młodszym..lotniejszym i szybszym
niniejszym kończę definitywnie przygodę z fm

pozdro
Netbet,out

----------


## aisa222

> ...a tak naprawdę ..po przemysleniach - przepaszam wszytkich - nie bede pisał..
> zostawiam to innym ... młodszym..lotniejszym i szybszym
> niniejszym kończę definitywnie przygodę z fm
> 
> pozdro
> Netbet,out


buuuuuu .......

----------


## netbet

witajcie KOCHANI.

po co to robię?
wywlekam jakiś antyczny dziennik z czeluści...

bo wpadłem tu na chwilę... popaczałem tu i tam...


czy juz zadne z was nie potrafi pisać?
gdzie podziały się emocje i porażki.?? 
gdzie duch walki z byle gównem?
wy to wogóle robicie cos na "P" ?
..poza pianą ..piżamą...pinakoladą...piknikiem?

kiedyś .... dzienniki się CZYTAŁO... i ogladało... komentowało...
pamiętacie?

cześć z was wie o co kaman...
stara wiara

pozdro
NETbet'old

----------


## zolw82

hehe dobre, mi się wydaję że dzisiaj wszystko się robi na "Z" czyli zap....ala 
nikt z samorobów nie ma czasu na bicie piany. 

pozdrawiam wszystkich spinających pośladki aby zbudowac swój dom.

----------


## aiki

No i nie wszyscy mają talent jak Jarek P. Do dziś pamiętam jak kota ratował.

----------


## aisa222

i rodo jest..... każdy się pilnuje  :big tongue:

----------

